# Il tradimento fisico



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

Perchè soffrire per un tradimento fisico? Se il nostro o la nostra compagna ci ama e non mette in discussione il rapporto, non si apre a livello emozionale ma è solo fisicità, perchè soffrirne? Perchè pretendere che l altro non faccia esperienze per lui lei appaganti che se condivise non mettono in crisi ma aumentano il legame di coppia?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perchè soffrire per un tradimento fisico? Se il nostro o la nostra compagna ci ama e non mette in discussione il rapporto, non si apre a livello emozionale ma è solo fisicità, perchè soffrirne? Perchè pretendere che l altro non faccia esperienze per lui lei appaganti che se condivise non mettono in crisi ma aumentano il legame di coppia?


Perché soffrire per le frustrate? Disse colui che amava il BDSM...

Questo per dirti che non tutti sono uguali o ognuno di noi ha la sua dimensione, le nostre regole, i nostri valori. A me piace il cioccolato..come cazzo fa a piacerti di più la vaniglia magari? 

Oscar Wilde diceva che l'egoismo non sta nel voler vivere come desideriamo, ma semplicemente nel volere che gli altri vivano le loro vite come desideriamo noi. Penso che sia molto vero. Come coloro che non vogliono che gli omosessuali si sposino, tanto per fare un esempio. Questo è egoismo. Non tanto il desiderio degli omosessuali di sposarsi.

Per il resto io sono il primo a dire che si tende a dare troppa importanza nei rapporti all'esclusività fisica. E che sia proprio queste rigidità che è causa (o almeno una delle cause) di una così ampia diffusione dell'adulterio.

Ma questa eventuale elasticità che a cui tu inneggi deve essere condivisa. Altrimenti si è sempre tanto bravi a fare i gay col culo degli altri 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perchè soffrire per un tradimento fisico? Se il nostro o la nostra compagna ci ama e non mette in discussione il rapporto, non si apre a livello emozionale ma è solo fisicità, perchè soffrirne? Perchè pretendere che l altro non faccia esperienze per lui lei appaganti che se condivise non mettono in crisi ma aumentano il legame di coppia?


Ciao Lorella, benvenuta  

il nocciolo sta nel "se condivise" quindi sarebbe necessario trovare un partner disposto a condividere le tue e le sue esperienze, non è facile. 

Condivido con [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] che l'esclusività in un rapporto che dura a lungo regge fino ad un certo punto, ma i paletti per condividere eventuali tradimenti "fisici" dovrebbero essere messi all'inizio del rapporto... Se accade come ci regoliamo ?

altro discorso è legato all'emotività può reggere un tradimento solo fisico ? Se continua non subentra ad un certo punto l'aspetto affettivo ? In quel caso si può condividere con il partner il tradimento ?


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, benvenuta
> 
> il nocciolo sta nel "se condivise" quindi sarebbe necessario trovare un partner disposto a condividere le tue e le sue esperienze, non è facile.
> 
> ...



infatti io misi in chiaro sin da subito , gli dissi: se vuoi la fedeltà fisica da me nn sono la donna giusta. Stiamo assieme da 4 anni di cui quasi 3 da conviventi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perchè soffrire per un tradimento fisico? Se il nostro o la nostra compagna ci ama e non mette in discussione il rapporto, non si apre a livello emozionale ma è solo fisicità, perchè soffrirne? Perchè pretendere che l altro non faccia esperienze per lui lei appaganti che se condivise non mettono in crisi ma aumentano il legame di coppia?


Ti dico alcuni motivi:
- fastidio fisico per la promiscuità 
Il tradimento costringe il tradito a condividere l'intimità con altra o altre persone. È un po' come mangiare in un piatto comune, c'è chi lo fa tranquillamente, c'è chi ne è disgustato 
- considerazione del sesso come atto comunicativo e intimo
C'è chi vuole stare con una persona che condivida questa visione 
- impossibilità di una parità di libertà 
Uno dei due partner prova attrazione o suscita più attrazione dell'altro per cui uno dei due ha relazioni extra mentre l'altro gira i pollici in attesa.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> infatti io misi in chiaro sin da subito , gli dissi: se vuoi la fedeltà fisica da me nn sono la donna giusta. Stiamo assieme da 4 anni di cui quasi 3 da conviventi.


E siete arrivati a questa condivisione ? 
Racconta se ti va, è uno spunto molto interessante


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> infatti io misi in chiaro sin da subito , gli dissi: se vuoi la fedeltà fisica da me nn sono la donna giusta. Stiamo assieme da 4 anni di cui quasi 3 da conviventi.


Io ti invidio.
Cosa trovi di attraente in tanti uomini?


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

non è che tutto vada bene. lui non accetta appieno questa condivisione. è uscito con un' altra donna una sola volta ma non è andata bene non si sentiva a suo agio. a me piacerebbe condividere tutto con lui , anche presentargli i miei amici. una volta lo feci ma la tensione era a 1000.


----------



## riccardo1973 (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perchè soffrire per un tradimento fisico? Se il nostro o la nostra compagna ci ama e non mette in discussione il rapporto, non si apre a livello emozionale ma è solo fisicità, perchè soffrirne? Perchè pretendere che l altro non faccia esperienze per lui lei appaganti che se condivise non mettono in crisi ma aumentano il legame di coppia?


ciao volevo chiederti se i tradimenti fisici del tuo lui ti darebbero fastidio? sempre che non ci sono già stati...
Io sono di ampie vedute e conosco coppie scambiste che portano avanti il loro rapporto in questo modo. Penso che la monogamia sia sessuale che sentimentale sia una cosa rara da trovare, per la maggior parte è frutto di compromessi. Per il resto è tradimento e menzogne. 
Io non ho mai pensato ad altre donne ne fisicamente ne sentimentalmente da quando sto con la mia compagna però in un rapporto passato, durato 9 anni, mi capitava spesso di provare attrazione fisica e mentale per altre donne, e questo col senno di poi mi ha fatto capire che c'era un vuoto nel nostro rapporto che lei non riusciva a riempire.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> non è che tutto vada bene. lui non accetta appieno questa condivisione. è uscito con un' altra donna una sola volta ma non è andata bene non si sentiva a suo agio. a me piacerebbe condividere tutto con lui , anche presentargli i miei amici. una volta lo feci ma la tensione era a 1000.


Mi sembra di capire che tu rispetto a lui abbia avuto più esperienze 
per amici intendi qualcuno con cui avevi avuto rapporti intimi ?


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao volevo chiederti se i tradimenti fisici del tuo lui ti darebbero fastidio? sempre che non ci sono già stati...
> Io sono di ampie vedute e conosco coppie scambiste che portano avanti il loro rapporto in questo modo. Penso che la monogamia sia sessuale che sentimentale sia una cosa rara da trovare, per la maggior parte è frutto di compromessi. Per il resto è tradimento e menzogne.
> Io non ho mai pensato ad altre donne ne fisicamente ne sentimentalmente da quando sto con la mia compagna però in un rapporto passato, durato 9 anni, *mi capitava spesso di provare attrazione fisica e mentale per altre donne, e questo col senno di poi mi ha fatto capire che c'era un vuoto nel nostro rapporto* che lei non riusciva a riempire.


Ma anche no, voglio dire che non necessariamente provare attrazione per altre persone deve per forza inficiare il rapporto ufficiale, anzi credo succeda e possa succedere a moltissime persone.
Senza per questo sentirsi obbligati ad alimentare questa attrazione e passare a vie di fatto.
Oppure a rompere il proprio legame se succede di capire che c'è attrazione per altri, non è sempre indice di fallimento relazionale.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma anche no, voglio dire che non necessariamente provare attrazione per altre persone deve per forza inficiare il rapporto ufficiale, anzi credo succeda e possa succedere a moltissime persone.
> Senza per questo sentirsi obbligati ad alimentare questa attrazione e passare a vie di fatto.
> Oppure a rompere il proprio legame se succede di capire che c'è attrazione per altri, non è sempre indice di fallimento relazionale.


Infatti.
Mica siamo sotto formaldeide nel momento viciao una relazione duratura. Basta solo saper gestire certe cose che sono del tutto naturali 

Buscopann


----------



## ilnikko (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> infatti io misi in chiaro sin da subito , gli dissi: se vuoi la fedeltà fisica da me nn sono la donna giusta. Stiamo assieme da 4 anni di cui quasi 3 da conviventi.


Curiosità mia, sono anZiano : perchè stare con qualcuno fisso avendo già in mente la promiscuità ? tra l'altro meravigliandosi se lui soffre per un tradimento...Niente contro di te, eh, sia chiaro. Mi meraviglio di lui pero'.


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, benvenuta
> 
> il nocciolo sta nel "se condivise" quindi sarebbe necessario trovare un partner disposto a condividere le tue e le sue esperienze, non è facile.
> 
> ...


Io x un rapporto extra anche due non credo chiuderei perché non credo alla esclusività fisica ma zero
Deve esserci però il giusto equilibrio affettivo 

Se le scopare extra diventano un po poi di due be subentra altro 
Mai visto due che vanno a letto meccanicamente e stop senza un minimo di altro coinvolgimento

Su egoismo ecc potrei parlare x ore 
Mio ex era uno da viaggio carriera ecc
Io non l ho mai limitato ma questo ha frustrato me 
Quindi dove sta il giusto ?
Il venerdì altrui che poi diventa male tuo ?
Non saprei


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io x un rapporto extra anche due non credo chiuderei perché non credo alla esclusività fisica ma zero
> Deve esserci però il giusto equilibrio affettivo
> 
> Se le scopare extra diventano un po poi di due be subentra altro
> ...


Appunto se la scopata non è più occasionale ma abituale con la stessa persona dubito non entrino in gioco i sentimenti


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, benvenuta
> 
> il nocciolo sta nel "se condivise" quindi sarebbe necessario trovare un partner disposto a condividere le tue e le sue esperienze, non è facile.
> 
> ...


Io x un rapporto extra anche due non credo chiuderei perché non credo alla esclusività fisica ma zero
Deve esserci però il giusto equilibrio affettivo 
E n po mi farebbe anche schifo ...insomma lo metti li poi qui


Questo ecco si infatti io traduco ma non scopavo a casa 
Se le scopate  extra diventano un po poi di due be subentra altro 
Mai visto due che vanno a letto meccanicamente e stop senza un minimo di altro coinvolgimento

Su egoismo ecc potrei parlare x ore 
Mio ex era uno da viaggio carriera ecc
Io non l ho mai limitato ma questo ha frustrato me 
Quindi dove sta il giusto ?
Il bene  altrui che poi diventa male tuo ?
Non saprei


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io x un rapporto extra anche due non credo chiuderei perché non credo alla esclusività fisica ma zero
> Deve esserci però il giusto equilibrio affettivo
> 
> Se le scopare extra diventano un po poi di due be subentra altro
> ...


Quindi nella tua idea di rapporto le scopate extra sono come le vite del personaggino del videogioco. Ne hai tre. Dopo la terza Game Over :carneval:

Personalmente ridurre la scelta di proseguire o mollare tutto su un piano meramente numerico, come se avessimo dei bonus a disposizione, mi sembra un ragionamento poco sensato.
Innanzitutto perché c'è tradimento e tradimento. E seconda cosa perché a mio parere le variazioni sul tema dovrebbero essere inclusive del partner e non esclusive a vantaggio di un singolo, facendo divenire il tutto un gioco di coppia e non un sollazzo solo per uno dei due, mentre l'altro si gira i pollici ( cit.   [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]).

Ma questa è solo la mia idea eh? Ognuno di noi è diverso.

Buscopann


----------



## ilnikko (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto se la scopata non è più occasionale ma abituale con la stessa persona dubito non entrino in gioco i sentimenti


Si pero' ragazze...non è che se scopate solo una/due volte va' bene perchè tanto non metto a rischio i sentimenti. Se la mia donna fa' l'amore con un altro vuol dire che c'è già qualcosa di serio che non va tra me e lei, al netto dell'incazzatura che posso avere per le corna. E questo non secondo la chiesa cattolica, secondo me. Altrimenti facciamo che stiamo assieme ma ogni 15 del mese vado a farmi la collega e te l'idraulico....bo', non lo so, mi sa' che sto invecchiando ma il bello di 'sta promiscuità io non l'ho mai visto. Ma come cazzo si fa' a farsi sbattere al muro da Gaetano e dopo un'ora chiedere ad Armando se le trofie le vuole col pesto o col sugo...!!  dai !
ripeto, saro' antico io...


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quindi nella tua idea di rapporto le scopate extra sono come le vite del personaggino del videogioco. Ne hai tre. Dopo la terza Game Over :carneval:
> 
> Personalmente ridurre la scelta di proseguire o mollare tutto su un piano meramente numerico, come se avessimo dei bonus a disposizione, mi sembra un ragionamento poco sensato.
> Innanzitutto perché c'è tradimento e tradimento. E seconda cosa perché a mio parere le variazioni sul tema dovrebbero essere inclusive del partner e non esclusive a vantaggio di un singolo, facendo divenire il tutto un gioco di coppia e non un sollazzo solo per uno dei due, mentre l'altro si gira i pollici ( cit.   [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]).
> ...


No
Non vado a numeri.
Era per dire che può capitare una volta un avventura solo sesso gioco attrazione ecc
E umano ed è la ns cultura che castra 

Però a mio avviso dopo un po diventa a che altro x forza ....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si pero' ragazze...non è che se scopate solo una/due volte va' bene perchè tanto non metto a rischio i sentimenti. Se la mia donna fa' l'amore con un altro vuol dire che c'è già qualcosa di serio che non va tra me e lei, al netto dell'incazzatura che posso avere per le corna. E questo non secondo la chiesa cattolica, secondo me. Altrimenti facciamo che stiamo assieme ma ogni 15 del mese vado a farmi la collega e te l'idraulico....bo', non lo so, mi sa' che sto invecchiando ma il bello di 'sta promiscuità io non l'ho mai visto. Ma come cazzo si fa' a farsi sbattere al muro da Gaetano e dopo un'ora chiedere ad Armando se le trofie le vuole col pesto o col sugo...!!  dai !
> ripeto, saro' antico io...


Ma si parla in senso lato 
considerando che per [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION] ci sia condivisione con il proprio partner


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si pero' ragazze...non è che se scopate solo una/due volte va' bene perchè tanto non metto a rischio i sentimenti. Se la mia donna fa' l'amore con un altro vuol dire che c'è già qualcosa di serio che non va tra me e lei, al netto dell'incazzatura che posso avere per le corna. E questo non secondo la chiesa cattolica, secondo me. Altrimenti facciamo che stiamo assieme ma ogni 15 del mese vado a farmi la collega e te l'idraulico....bo', non lo so, mi sa' che sto invecchiando ma il bello di 'sta promiscuità io non l'ho mai visto. Ma come cazzo si fa' a farsi sbattere al muro da Gaetano e dopo un'ora chiedere ad Armando se le trofie le vuole col pesto o col sugo...!!  dai !
> ripeto, saro' antico io...




Guarda la pensavo come te 

Io un po però l ho fatto e Scindevo.. ma avessi vissuto con mio marito una quotidianità non ci sarei riuscita 
Riuscivo perché lui non c era era via il pesto9 me lo mangiavo da sola e c era molto troppo stazione x gaetano

Però al telefono ero serena tranquilla 
Insomma forse di può fare vivendo il sesso come un ora di palestra ad es ...no?


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si pero' ragazze...non è che se scopate solo una/due volte va' bene perchè tanto non metto a rischio i sentimenti. Se la mia donna fa' l'amore con un altro vuol dire che c'è già qualcosa di serio che non va tra me e lei, al netto dell'incazzatura che posso avere per le corna. E questo non secondo la chiesa cattolica, secondo me. Altrimenti facciamo che stiamo assieme ma ogni 15 del mese vado a farmi la collega e te l'idraulico....bo', non lo so, mi sa' che sto invecchiando ma il bello di 'sta promiscuità io non l'ho mai visto. Ma come cazzo si fa' a farsi sbattere al muro da Gaetano e dopo un'ora chiedere ad Armando se le trofie le vuole col pesto o col sugo...!!  dai !
> ripeto, saro' antico io...




Guarda la pensavo come te 

Io un po però l ho fatto e Scindevo.. ma avessi vissuto con mio marito una quotidianità non ci sarei riuscita 
Riuscivo perché lui non c era era via il pesto9 me lo mangiavo da sola e c era molto troppo spazio x gaetano

Però al telefono ero serena tranquilla 
Insomma forse di può fare vivendo il sesso come un ora di palestra ad es ...no?


----------



## flower7700 (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> ma aumentano il legame di coppia?


Come potrebbero aumentare il legame di coppia ? Un tradimento lo spezza mica lo unisce.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> No
> Non vado a numeri.
> Era per dire che può capitare una volta un avventura solo sesso gioco attrazione ecc
> E umano ed è la ns cultura che castra
> ...


Bisogna arrendersi al fatto che emotività e fisicità non viaggiano sempre su binari perfettamente paralleli, soprattutto quando finisce la fase dell'innamoramento.
Con certe pulsioni bisogna fare i conti. Quindi:

1) Si vive un'intera vita s soffocarle. Ed è la soluzione di molti. Soluzione tra l'altro neppure così sofferta per alcuni, soffertissima per altri

2) Si decide di aprire la coppia a esperienze extra.

Che poi il tradimento estemporaneo si possa anche perdonare non ci piove..ma non cambia di una virgola la realtà delle cose e sulla necessità di affrontare il problema scegliendo il punto 1 o il punto 2. 

Buscopann


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché soffrire per le frustrate? Disse colui che amava il BDSM...
> 
> Questo per dirti che non tutti sono uguali o ognuno di noi ha la sua dimensione, le nostre regole, i nostri valori. A me piace il cioccolato..come cazzo fa a piacerti di più la vaniglia magari?
> 
> ...


Perfettamente d'accordo sul neretto (ma anche sul resto).
Ed è una cosa rara, da sempre.
Forse l'uomo è più tendenzialmente egoista che altruista.
Il non vedersi riconosce le proprie scelte dagli altri a volte viene considerata una questione personale.
Ma ognuno sarà libero di fare delle scelte senza essere giudicato o senza doverle motivare?
Un omosessuale può benissimo sposarsi ma anche fare figli senza che questo interferisca con la nostra vita.
Per quale motivo dovrei pensare che il suo comportamento possa essere discriminante per me?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo sul neretto (ma anche sul resto).
> Ed è una cosa rara, da sempre.
> Forse l'uomo è più tendenzialmente egoista che altruista.
> Il non vedersi riconosce le proprie scelte dagli altri a volte viene considerata una questione personale.
> ...


Infatti non lo è. 

Buscopann


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti dico alcuni motivi:
> - fastidio fisico per la promiscuità
> Il tradimento costringe il tradito a condividere l'intimità con altra o altre persone. È un po' come mangiare in un piatto comune, c'è chi lo fa tranquillamente, c'è chi ne è disgustato
> - considerazione del sesso come atto comunicativo e intimo
> ...


Credo che qui sia importante - ma come in tutte le coppie, del resto - trovare il partner che condivida il nostro modo di essere.
Altrimenti ci si fa del male.
Se una persona ha desiderio di una sessualità promiscua, dovrà trovare un partner che l'accetti, non certo rinunciarci per adattarsi al gusto comune.
E neppure imporla all'altro.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> non è che tutto vada bene. lui non accetta appieno questa condivisione. è uscito con un' altra donna una sola volta ma non è andata bene non si sentiva a suo agio. a me piacerebbe condividere tutto con lui , anche presentargli i miei amici. una volta lo feci ma la tensione era a 1000.


Così infatti vi fate del male.
Tu perché ti senti in colpa e lui perché deve accettare una cosa che non gli piace.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si pero' ragazze...non è che se scopate solo una/due volte va' bene perchè tanto non metto a rischio i sentimenti. Se la mia donna fa' l'amore con un altro vuol dire che c'è già qualcosa di serio che non va tra me e lei, al netto dell'incazzatura che posso avere per le corna. E questo non secondo la chiesa cattolica, secondo me. Altrimenti facciamo che stiamo assieme ma ogni 15 del mese vado a farmi la collega e te l'idraulico....bo', non lo so, mi sa' che sto invecchiando ma il bello di 'sta promiscuità io non l'ho mai visto. Ma come cazzo si fa' a farsi sbattere al muro da Gaetano e dopo un'ora chiedere ad Armando se le trofie le vuole col pesto o col sugo...!!  dai !
> ripeto, saro' antico io...


Per darti il verde devo darla in giro, ma sono antica.


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, benvenuta
> 
> il nocciolo sta nel "se condivise" quindi sarebbe necessario trovare un partner disposto a condividere le tue e le sue esperienze, non è facile.
> 
> ...


Scusa Fiammetta ma come fai a metterli all'inizio di un rapporto se non sai neanche chi sei?
Questo può succedere nel momento in cui si inizia una relazione da maturi, allora hai bene in mente cosa vuoi dalla vita, dal sesso, dal tuo partner, ma non succede nei rapporti di tutta la vita. Purtroppo durante gli anni si cambia e non puoi prevederlo in anticipo


----------



## ilnikko (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per darti il verde devo darla in giro, ma sono antica.


tra di noi stai a formalizzarti...come se l'avessi accettatA :carneval:


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao volevo chiederti se i tradimenti fisici del tuo lui ti darebbero fastidio? sempre che non ci sono già stati...
> Io sono di ampie vedute e conosco coppie scambiste che portano avanti il loro rapporto in questo modo. Penso che la monogamia sia sessuale che sentimentale sia una cosa rara da trovare, per la maggior parte è frutto di compromessi. Per il resto è tradimento e menzogne.
> Io non ho mai pensato ad altre donne ne fisicamente ne sentimentalmente da quando sto con la mia compagna però in un rapporto passato, durato 9 anni, mi capitava spesso di provare attrazione fisica e mentale per altre donne, e questo col senno di poi mi ha fatto capire che c'era un vuoto nel nostro rapporto *che lei non riusciva a riempire*.


E'sempre colpa della lei di turno oppure puoi affermare che il vuoto si era creato perché magari non eravate fatti l'uno per l'altro e la colpa si divide a metà?


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> infatti io misi in chiaro sin da subito , gli dissi: se vuoi la fedeltà fisica da me nn sono la donna giusta. Stiamo assieme da 4 anni di cui quasi 3 da conviventi.


Ti ammiro per la tua chiarezza, non vedo cosa lui possa recriminare


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Così infatti vi fate del male.
> Tu perché ti senti in colpa e lui perché deve accettare una cosa che non gli piace.



Prima di tutto in questi anni con lui non sono andata con mille uomini diversi ma con 5.
Per me è solo forte attrazione fisica , voglia di trasgredire, voglia di sopra le righe ma non sentimento. Infatti non esco con questi uomini più di 3 o 4 volte, poi interrompo anche perchè il compagno l ho a casa non ne cerco un' altro.

I sensi di colpa ci sono e questo mi fa pensare di smettere e di reprimermi. Quando glielo presentai ( l unico che gli presentai) io ero felicissima, potevo presentargli chi mi dava momenti e brividi piacevoli e che non era l uomo nero o il supereroe ....non mi avrebbe portata via da lui.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa Fiammetta ma come fai a metterli all'inizio di un rapporto se non sai neanche chi sei?
> Questo può succedere nel momento in cui si inizia una relazione da maturi, allora hai bene in mente cosa vuoi dalla vita, dal sesso, dal tuo partner, ma non succede nei rapporti di tutta la vita. Purtroppo durante gli anni si cambia e non puoi prevederlo in anticipo


Finalmente introduci una variabile e non generalizzi.
Ma il matrimonio, e ancor di più una qualsiasi relazione, è un accordo tra le parti. Come ogni accordo è rinegoziabile e si può scindere. Certamente esiste anche il diritto di rescesso. :mexican:
Invece il tradimento di un accordo è sempre tradimento.


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finalmente introduci una variabile e non generalizzi.
> Ma il matrimonio, e ancor di più una qualsiasi relazione, è un accordo tra le parti. Come ogni accordo è rinegoziabile e si può scindere. Certamente esiste anche il diritto di rescisso. :mexican:
> Invece il tradimento di un accordo è sempre tradimento.


Fosse così semplice.
Rinegoziabile se entrambi lo vogliono altrimenti si va avanti lo stesso, a volte  con sofferenza.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finalmente introduci una variabile e non generalizzi.
> Ma il matrimonio, e ancor di più una qualsiasi relazione, è un accordo tra le parti. Come ogni accordo è rinegoziabile e si può scindere. Certamente esiste anche il diritto di rescisso. :mexican:
> Invece il tradimento di un accordo è sempre tradimento.


Questa che hai scritto è na verità assoluta 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Fosse così semplice.
> Rinegoziabile se entrambi lo vogliono altrimenti si va avanti lo stesso, a volte  con sofferenza.


In quel caso si va avanti perché si sceglie il male minore..o la situazione di comodo. E si galleggia a volte nel mare calmo dell'ipocrisia alla American Beauty.

Hai ragione a scrivere che da giovani non si sa quello che si potrebbe diventare. È vero. È  proprio per questo che, a mio parere , il matrimonio andrebbe proibito sotto i 35 anni :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Prima di tutto in questi anni con lui non sono andata con mille uomini diversi ma con 5.
> Per me è solo forte attrazione fisica , voglia di trasgredire, voglia di sopra le righe ma non sentimento. Infatti non esco con questi uomini più di 3 o 4 volte, poi interrompo anche perchè il compagno l ho a casa non ne cerco un' altro.
> 
> I sensi di colpa ci sono e questo mi fa pensare di smettere e di reprimermi. Quando glielo presentai ( l unico che gli presentai) io ero felicissima, potevo presentargli chi mi dava momenti e brividi piacevoli e che non era l uomo nero o il supereroe ....non mi avrebbe portata via da lui.


Sembra del tutto evidente che siete molto diversi.
Penso che lui debba amarti molto per inghiottire il rospo, credo all'inizio pensasse che la cosa si poteva fare ma se non riesce ad accettarlo, è lui che sta reprimendo se stesso.
Immagino che discutiate sulla cosa, lui che ti dice?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2016)

Io sarò antica. Capisco tutto ma presentarglielo proprio no soprattutto se lui non é così convinto della coppia aperta


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2016)

*...*



flower7700 ha detto:


> Come potrebbero aumentare il legame di coppia ? Un tradimento lo spezza mica lo unisce.


So che scriverò qualcosa che potrà somigliare a una bestemmia, e mi riallaccio anche a quanto trattato in altro 3D circa il saper apprezzare i pregi del proprio partner senza darli x scontati

Ma i miei tradimenti non hanno fatto altro che farmi enormemente apprezzare di più i pregi di mia moglie, che prima davo per scontati

Quindi nel mio caso ... Si

Il legame con mia moglie è aumentato


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> So che scriverò qualcosa che *potrà somigliare a una bestemmia*, e mi riallaccio anche a quanto trattato in altro 3D circa il saper apprezzare i pregi del proprio partner senza darli x scontati
> 
> Ma i miei tradimenti non hanno fatto altro che farmi enormemente apprezzare di più i pregi di mia moglie, che prima davo per scontati
> 
> ...


Non lo è.
Fino a quando trovi donne che reputi meno valide di tua moglie, è normale che sia così.


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> So che scriverò qualcosa che potrà somigliare a una bestemmia, e mi riallaccio anche a quanto trattato in altro 3D circa il saper apprezzare i pregi del proprio partner senza darli x scontati
> 
> Ma i miei tradimenti non hanno *fatto altro che farmi enormemente apprezzare di più i pregi di mia moglie*, che prima davo per scontati
> 
> ...


Te li ha dunque fatti scoprire o riscoprire il tradimento i pregi di tua moglie?
E se la tradivi con una "migliore" per i tuoi parametri e scoprivi invece l aprofondità dei suoi limiti cosa facevi, divorziavi? 
(Guarda che succede ed è successo).


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo è.
> Fino a quando trovi donne che reputi meno valide di tua moglie, è normale che sia così.


Eccoappunto.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa Fiammetta ma come fai a metterli all'inizio di un rapporto se non sai neanche chi sei?
> Questo può succedere nel momento in cui si inizia una relazione da maturi, allora hai bene in mente cosa vuoi dalla vita, dal sesso, dal tuo partner, ma non succede nei rapporti di tutta la vita. Purtroppo durante gli anni si cambia e non puoi prevederlo in anticipo


Intendevo quando la relazione sta diventando importante, inizio era un fermo temporale considerando relazione che durano molto anni 

i flirt di qualche mese non li ho presi in considerazione


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Te li ha dunque fatti scoprire o riscoprire il tradimento i pregi di tua moglie?
> E se la tradivi con una "migliore" per i tuoi parametri e scoprivi invece l aprofondità dei suoi limiti cosa facevi, divorziavi?
> (Guarda che succede ed è successo).


No un momento... Io non ho parlato di paragoni, questa è migliore questa e peggiore

E so che ho conosciuto donne molto molto valide e belle dentro (x me ovviamente) altrimenti non ne sarei stato attratto

Ho detto che in me alcuni aspetti positivi di mia moglie, che prima ignoravo, o comunque davo x scontati, li ho valorizzati

Ma non perché ho conosciuto delle carogne


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Non lo è.
> Fino a quando trovi donne che reputi meno valide di tua moglie, è normale che sia così.


No.. Per me non è stata questione di donne "valide", ripeto... Erano validissime

È che visto da fuori a volte vedi solo il bello, ma da dentro emergono anche i limiti (che ognuno ha)

Non so come spiegare... Ma ho apprezzato maggiormente alcune cose che prima davo per scontate
Di mia moglie intendo


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.. Per me non è stata questione di donne "valide", ripeto... Erano validissime
> 
> È che visto da fuori a volte vedi solo il bello, ma da dentro emergono anche i limiti (che ognuno ha)
> 
> ...



... e che non hai trovato nelle donne che hai incontrato, se no non le avresti notate maggiormente in tua moglie.
E sono caratteristiche che ti mancano e di cui tu hai bisogno.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ...* e che non hai trovato nelle donne che hai incontrato, se no non le avresti notate maggiormente in tua moglie.
> E sono caratteristiche che ti mancano e di cui tu hai bisogno.*


Mi viene una battuta..ma stavolta è meglio se mi astengo 

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> ... e che non hai trovato nelle donne che hai incontrato, se no non le avresti notate maggiormente in tua moglie.
> E sono caratteristiche che ti mancano e di cui tu hai bisogno.


no.. non lo so per la verità.. ma non è una questione di paragone ripeto... non so come spiegarmi

posso azzardare un esempio che è di attualità (peraltro pessimo)

proprio in questi giorni ci troviamo per la consueta cena sociale di fine anno del club di tennis dove gioco

è un posto incuneato tra le colline, disagiato, difficile da raggiungere, con un padrone che è un amico, ma è un fancazzista e non cura per nulla il club

e ogni anno si fa a braccio di ferro con le mille richieste, ricatti, promesse, tutto tra il serio e il faceto con lui che ridacchia a tavola e dice che tanto non ci pensa neanche a far le migliorie

quest'anno puntiamo tutta sul far mettere i gelati, i gelati dico: uno a fine partita può volere un gelato

lui dice che non ci pensa neanche che poi tanto non si mangiano... e così via...

ci sono ovviamente altri club.. e molti di noi ci giocano, più vicini, più comodi, ambiente perfetto, campi perfetti, tutto perfetto, bar ristorante, tv satellitare, tutto

ma lassù al club sei in paradiso, non vola una mosca, puoi uscir dalle docce col l'accappatoio a guardar giocare, fai il cazzo che ti pare, sei libero e in mezzo alla natura incontaminata, 

ecco.. vai a un club in città.. tutto perfetto, campi perfettissimi.. nulla da dire.. ma....

non puoi a quel punto non apprezzare quello che ti "offre" quel club sciagattato e fuori mano....

se fai il paragone sgommi da lassù domattina... per dire... 

ma andando a giocare da altre parti apprezzi quello che, senza rendertene conto, ti offre...


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi viene una battuta..ma stavolta è meglio se mi astengo
> 
> Buscopann




La faccio io.
Due quinte.


:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La faccio io.
> Due quinte.
> 
> 
> :carneval:


Sei stato troppo lord inglese  :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> no.. non lo so per la verità.. ma non è una questione di paragone ripeto... non so come spiegarmi
> 
> posso azzardare un esempio che è di attualità (peraltro pessimo)
> 
> ...



Stiamo dicendo più o meno la stessa cosa.
Però se un domani ti trovi un club in collina, fuori mano come quello che ti piace tanto, ma con delle docce migliori e perfettamente organizzato e che offre pure i gelati e la sacher torte... 
dell'attuale collinare vedrai che scorgerai soprattutto i difetti.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo più o meno la stessa cosa.
> Però se un domani ti trovi un club in collina, fuori mano come quello che ti piace tanto, ma con delle docce migliori e perfettamente organizzato e che offre pure i gelati e la sacher torte...
> dell'attuale collinare vedrai che scorgerai soprattutto i difetti.


probabilmente si, ma è una questione di approccio, però....

e dal club ritorno a un rapporto extraconiugale

se vai con un'altra donna/uomo diverso dalla tua compagna/o , e ci vai col bilancino in mano a pesare i pregi e difetti reciproci, a parte che la pesa sarebbe clamorosamente falsata da una marea di aspetti...
ma se l'approccio è quello del bilancino, un segno della croce, un requiem Aeternum .. e ciao ciao al tuo rapporto ufficiale...

risparmierei la fatica di stare a fare le varie misurazioni e confondermi con un'altra persona 

il rapporto lo riterrei finito a prescindere

in ogni caso.. ripeto quanto dicevo in risposta a Flower

io, a seguito di esperienze, ho valorizzato.. ma non perché erano cessi idioti e puzzolenti.. anzi


----------



## trilobita (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Prima di tutto in questi anni con lui non sono andata con mille uomini diversi ma con 5.
> Per me è solo forte attrazione fisica , voglia di trasgredire, voglia di sopra le righe ma non sentimento. Infatti non esco con questi uomini più di 3 o 4 volte, poi interrompo anche perchè il compagno l ho a casa non ne cerco un' altro.
> 
> I sensi di colpa ci sono e questo mi fa pensare di smettere e di reprimermi. Quando glielo presentai ( l unico che gli presentai) io ero felicissima, potevo presentargli chi mi dava momenti e brividi piacevoli e che non era l uomo nero o il supereroe ....non mi avrebbe portata via da lui.


Io credo che se avesse potuto,questo povero uomo,i brividi glieli avrebbe fatti venire ad entrambi,ma purtoppo la legge e' chiara....


----------



## trilobita (18 Novembre 2016)

Mi chiedo perché non anche il video con le loro prestazioni,così da renderlo ancora più partecipe dei brividi procurati dal fenomeno di turno.
Certo che questo se non è un cuckold convinto,lo aspetta un futuro che è tutto un programma...


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

perche TRI ? Ho detto subito come sono fatta se a lui non andava bene poteva dirlo! Anche ora non siamo neppure sposati per cui se gli fosse così peso potrebbe lasciarmi immediatamente. Il farli conoscere era per aiutare il mio compagnio per non fargli immaginare chissà chi fosse l altro...non mi avrebbe portata via da lui .... avrei voluto che diventassero amici, che parlassero tra di loro magari andando a farsi una birra tra uomini


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> perche TRI ? Ho detto subito come sono fatta se a lui non andava bene poteva dirlo! Anche ora non siamo neppure sposati per cui se gli fosse così peso potrebbe lasciarmi immediatamente. Il farli conoscere era per aiutare il mio compagnio per non fargli immaginare chissà chi fosse l altro...non mi avrebbe portata via da lui .... avrei voluto che diventassero amici, che parlassero tra di loro magari andando a farsi una birra tra uomini


Ma lui non la pensa così?
Presentarglielo é infierire e fare male
Certo che potrebbe lasciarti ma magari ti ama e piuttosto che perderti accetta


----------



## flower7700 (18 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> in ogni caso.. ripeto quanto dicevo in risposta a Flower
> 
> io, a seguito di esperienze, ho valorizzato.. ma non perché erano cessi idioti e puzzolenti.. anzi


A me però da fastidio sapere che una relazione extra rischia di valorizzare quella ufficiale....... io ho sempre pensato che se uno cerca "fuori" è perché non trova ciò che cerca "dentro", ed essere il tassello mancante per qualcuno è una bella cosa, diciamo così, ma sapere invece di essere usata solo per poi riscoprire il valore dell'ufficiale no, non mi piace per niente, mi fa sentire usata e basta.


----------



## flower7700 (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> avrei voluto che diventassero amici, che parlassero tra di loro magari andando a farsi una birra tra uomini


 ussignur.... già che ci sono perché non un bel triangolo tutti assieme ? 

Mi chiedo una cosa Lorella: perché non stai single e così ti fai tutti gli uomini che vuoi senza far male a nessuno?


----------



## ilnikko (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> perche TRI ? Ho detto subito come sono fatta se a lui non andava bene poteva dirlo! Anche ora non siamo neppure sposati per cui se gli fosse così peso potrebbe lasciarmi immediatamente. Il farli conoscere era per aiutare il mio compagnio per non fargli immaginare chissà chi fosse l altro...non mi avrebbe portata via da lui .... avrei voluto che diventassero amici, che parlassero tra di loro magari andando a farsi una birra tra uomini


89 è il tuo anno di nascita ?  XD


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> 89 è il tuo anno di nascita ?  XD


si


----------



## flower7700 (18 Novembre 2016)

Vista la situazione per me restano solo due strade:

1) ti separi e vai per la tua strada
2) smetti di vedere altri uomini e diventi fedele (eh no, non vale tradire di nascosto )


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> probabilmente si, ma è una questione di approccio, però....
> 
> e dal club ritorno a un rapporto extraconiugale
> 
> ...


Comunque quello che tu descrivi non mi è ignoto.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> perche TRI ? Ho detto subito come sono fatta se a lui non andava bene poteva dirlo! Anche ora non siamo neppure sposati per cui se gli fosse così peso potrebbe lasciarmi immediatamente. Il farli conoscere era per aiutare il mio compagnio per non fargli immaginare chissà chi fosse l altro...non mi avrebbe portata via da lui .... avrei voluto che diventassero amici, che parlassero tra di loro magari andando a farsi una birra tra uomini


Se glielo hai detto subito sei stata onesta.
Lui forse no oppure non si immaginava la cosa.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> A me però da fastidio sapere che una relazione extra rischia di valorizzare quella ufficiale....... io ho sempre pensato che se uno cerca "fuori" è perché non trova ciò che cerca "dentro", ed essere il tassello mancante per qualcuno è una bella cosa, diciamo così, ma sapere invece di essere usata solo per poi riscoprire il valore dell'ufficiale no, non mi piace per niente, mi fa sentire usata e basta.


A volte pensi che ti manchi qualcosa e gli dai molta importanza. Poi quando ce l'hai gli dai  giusto peso. Che magari è poco.


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In quel caso si va avanti perché si sceglie il male minore..o la situazione di comodo. E si galleggia a volte nel mare calmo dell'ipocrisia alla American Beauty.
> 
> Hai ragione a scrivere che da giovani non si sa quello che si potrebbe diventare. È vero. È  proprio per questo che, a mio parere , il matrimonio andrebbe proibito sotto i 35 anni :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Io lo dico da sempre ma nessuno mi ascolta...spero che lo facciano i miei figli


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> ussignur.... già che ci sono perché non un bel triangolo tutti assieme ?
> 
> Mi chiedo una cosa Lorella: perché non stai single e così ti fai tutti gli uomini che vuoi senza far male a nessuno?


Basta cercare e prima o poi quello con cui fare una coppia aperta lo si trova. Perché negarsi questa natura che comunque prima o poi emerge?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> A me però da fastidio sapere che una relazione extra rischia di valorizzare quella ufficiale....... io ho sempre pensato che se uno cerca "fuori" è perché non trova ciò che cerca "dentro", ed essere il tassello mancante per qualcuno è una bella cosa, diciamo così, ma sapere invece di essere usata solo per poi riscoprire il valore dell'ufficiale no, non mi piace per niente, mi fa sentire usata e basta.


sono d'accordo con te...

io parlavo di effetto riflesso... considerazioni a posteriori, ecco...

non posso dire che aver avuto cose extra ha distrutto il mio rapporto, tutto qui... anzi, mi ha dato la possibilità di valorizzare cose che normalmente vengono date per scontate

non ho proprio usato nessuna... come posso dire... mai ho detto: "ora vado con questa signora così poi sarò più contento in casa..."

è una valutazione a posteriori...  ma è mia, è quanto posso dire che è capitato a me

c'è chi va con un'altra persona, e poi torna in casa e dà nei ciottori col partner... 

non credo peraltro per una donna "amante" pensare che il proprio partner sposato torna a casa e per "colpa" (o merito)  suo sputa fiamme e veleno sulla compagna...

perché anche in quel caso volendo, una può sentirsi usata.

in 2 parole: tu vieni con me e stai con me... quando esci non è che per "colpa" o "merito" mio vai a casa a combinar chissà cosa col tuo partner

non so se mi spiego


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Prima di tutto in questi anni con lui non sono andata con mille uomini diversi ma con 5.
> Per me è solo forte attrazione fisica , voglia di trasgredire, voglia di sopra le righe ma non sentimento. Infatti non esco con questi uomini più di 3 o 4 volte, poi interrompo anche perchè il compagno l ho a casa non ne cerco un' altro.
> 
> I sensi di colpa ci sono e questo mi fa pensare di smettere e di reprimermi. Quando glielo presentai ( l unico che gli presentai) io ero felicissima, potevo presentargli chi mi dava momenti e brividi piacevoli e che non era l uomo nero o il supereroe ....non mi avrebbe portata via da lui.


Se ti reprimi rischi di esplodere, lascia perdere. Io se avessi la tua età e la tua situazione farei lo stesso. Se gli sta bene ok, altrimenti ognuno per la sua strada. Tu vieni prima di voi, il voi arriva dopo e solo se va bene a entrambi


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se glielo hai detto subito sei stata onesta.
> Lui forse no oppure *non si immaginava la cosa.*


Eccoappunto, lo ho sostenuto pure io prima.
Sarebbe importante capire il livello del confronto tra loro, dove stanno adesso, lo ho anche chiesto......


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Vista la situazione per me restano solo due strade:
> 
> 1) ti separi e vai per la tua strada
> 2) smetti di vedere altri uomini e diventi fedele (eh no, non vale tradire di nascosto )


Scusa ma con le premesse che ha fatto, pensi davvero che possa diventare fedele? Essere fedeli è una scelta o è nell'indole della persona?
Io credo sia la seconda e se una persona non lo è per indole, si può sforzare, può  reprimersi ma prima o poi scoppia


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se ti reprimi rischi di esplodere, lascia perdere. Io se avessi la tua età e la tua situazione farei lo stesso. Se gli sta bene ok, altrimenti ognuno per la sua strada. Tu vieni prima di voi, il voi arriva dopo e solo se va bene a entrambi


Cosa ti fa essere così sicura che lasciandosi sarebbe solo lui a perderne?


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa essere così sicura che lasciandosi sarebbe solo lui a perderne?


Non stiamo certo facendo a gare a chi ci perde di più. Mi sembra di capire che lei è così e non c'è molto da dire. Io l'apprezzo per la sua chiarezza. Avremmo potuto rimproverarla di non essere stata chiara con il suo compagno, di aver cambiato le carte in tavola, ma così non è. Pertanto decida lei cosa è meglio per se stessa ma tenga bene in mente che a forza di contenersi c'è il rischio di esplodere. Tutto qua


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non stiamo certo facendo a gare a chi ci perde di più. Mi sembra di capire che lei è così e non c'è molto da dire. Io l'apprezzo per la sua chiarezza. Avremmo potuto rimproverarla di non essere stata chiara con il suo compagno, di aver cambiato le carte in tavola, ma così non è. Pertanto decida lei cosa è meglio per se stessa ma tenga bene in mente che a forza di contenersi c'è il rischio di esplodere. Tutto qua


Qui nessuno le ha rinfacciato di non essere stata chiara, anzi, ce ne fossero di oneste come lei.
Il nostro ruolo qui dentro non è quello di rimproverare, il mio no di sicuro, noi dovremmo capire, primariamente, e far riflettere.
Mi riferivo al tuo giudizio tranchant: o così o pomì. Dai per scontato che lei tenga più al suo tipo di sessualità che a lui, cosa che dovrebbe decidere lei e della quale noi (tutti ) sappiamo poco per non dire nulla, finchè non deciderà di raccontarsi da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Qui nessuno le ha rinfacciato di non essere stata chiara, anzi, ce ne fossero di oneste come lei.
> Il nostro ruolo qui dentro non è quello di rimproverare, il mio no di sicuro, noi dovremmo capire, primariamente, e far riflettere.
> Mi riferivo al tuo giudizio tranchant: o così o pomì. Dai per scontato che lei tenga più al suo tipo di sessualità che a lui, cosa che dovrebbe decidere lei e della quale noi (tutti ) sappiamo poco per non dire nulla, finchè non deciderà di raccontarsi da questo punto di vista.


Ho capito fosse così. Se non lo è, mi scuso, speriamo che chiarisca.

Il mio non è un vero giudizio, è un parlare a me stessa. Se avessi le palle farei così, ma non le ho e sto colì


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ho capito fosse così. Se non lo è, mi scuso, speriamo che chiarisca.
> 
> Il mio non è un vero giudizio, *è un parlare a me stessa*. Se avessi le palle farei così, ma non le ho e sto colì


Non ti nascondo che lo avevo intuito.


----------



## flower7700 (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> I sensi di colpa ci sono e questo mi fa pensare di smettere e di reprimermi.


Se ti reprimi comunque prima o poi lo rifarai, dunque forse visto che sei giovane parla al tuo compagno e se non è d'accordo separatevi, sarà meglio per entrambi.... tu troverai qualcuno "aperto" e lui una "chiusa"


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ti nascondo che lo avevo intuito.


Bene e hai da dirmi qualcosa in merito?


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Bene e hai da dirmi qualcosa in merito?


Hai delle novità?


----------



## trilobita (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> perche TRI ? Ho detto subito come sono fatta se a lui non andava bene poteva dirlo! Anche ora non siamo neppure sposati per cui se gli fosse così peso potrebbe lasciarmi immediatamente. Il farli conoscere era per aiutare il mio compagnio per non fargli immaginare chissà chi fosse l altro...non mi avrebbe portata via da lui .... avrei voluto che diventassero amici, che parlassero tra di loro magari andando a farsi una birra tra uomini


Lui ha sbagliato all'inizio,e ci sta.Quando ha capito di non starci dentro,ha perseverato e questo è l'errore vero.Da parte tua,certo,empatia zero.
Aiuti il tuo compagno presentandogli quello che ti si scopa i quel momento?
Cavolo,grande botta di autostima per lui,immagino il giorno dopo quando esce di casa bello convinto e ringalluzzito che si ripete ,:"ok,gli altri se la scopano in tutti i modi,ma alla fine  poi dorme con me.....che vibrante soddisfazione....."


----------



## Homer (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> perche TRI ? Ho detto subito come sono fatta se a lui non andava bene poteva dirlo! Anche ora non siamo neppure sposati per cui se gli fosse così peso potrebbe lasciarmi immediatamente. Il farli conoscere era per aiutare il mio compagnio per non fargli immaginare chissà chi fosse l altro...non mi avrebbe portata via da lui .... *avrei voluto che diventassero amici, che parlassero tra di loro magari andando a farsi una birra tra uomini*


E tra un sorso e l'altro si confidano:"........ma tu gli vieni in bocca? perché sai, con me ha un po' di rimostranze"

:sbatti::sbatti:

Grazie di esistere....:carneval::carneval:


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lui ha sbagliato all'inizio,e ci sta.Quando ha capito di non starci dentro,ha perseverato e questo è l'errore vero.Da parte tua,certo,empatia zero.
> Aiuti il tuo compagno presentandogli quello che ti si scopa i quel momento?
> Cavolo,grande botta di autostima per lui,immagino il giorno dopo quando esce di casa bello convinto e ringalluzzito che si ripete ,:"ok,gli altri se la scopano in tutti i modi,ma alla fine  poi dorme con me.....che vibrante soddisfazione....."


Io parlo di sentimenti e tu di scopate . Io lo amo e per questo ci sto provando a reprimere questo lato di me . Lo amo non voglio perderlo e questo compensa , per ora. Lui ha sopportato perché mi ama . Il farglielo conoscere serviva per fargli capire che non era meglio di lui per non immaginare chissà cosa . Certo che quando sono tornata a casa è stata dura e allora abbiamo deciso di provare a portare il nostro rapporto su binari più tradizionali


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Io parlo di sentimenti e tu di scopate . Io lo amo e per questo ci sto provando a reprimere questo lato di me . Lo amo non voglio perderlo e questo compensa , per ora. Lui ha sopportato perché mi ama . Il farglielo conoscere serviva per fargli capire che non era meglio di lui per non immaginare chissà cosa . Certo che quando sono tornata a casa è stata dura e allora abbiamo deciso di provare a portare il nostro rapporto su binari più tradizionali


Non puoi reprimere la tua natura. A meno che tu non voglia auto-condannarti all'infelicità.

Hai bisogno di un partner che sia complice di questo tuo modo di essere. Non di qualcuno che ci soffra

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Io parlo di sentimenti e tu di scopate . Io lo amo e per questo ci sto provando a reprimere questo lato di me . Lo amo non voglio perderlo e questo compensa , per ora. Lui ha sopportato perché mi ama . *Il farglielo conoscere serviva per fargli capire che non era meglio di lui* *per non immaginare chissà cosa *. Certo che quando sono tornata a casa è stata dura e allora abbiamo deciso di provare a portare il nostro rapporto su binari più tradizionali


Non è che per un uomo sia così automatico, anzi. Hai pensato davvero una cosa sbagliata.


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Io parlo di sentimenti e tu di scopate . Io lo amo e per questo ci sto provando a reprimere questo lato di me . Lo amo non voglio perderlo e questo compensa , per ora. Lui ha sopportato perché mi ama . Il farglielo conoscere serviva per fargli capire che non era meglio di lui per non immaginare chissà cosa . Certo che quando sono tornata a casa è stata dura e allora abbiamo deciso di provare a portare il nostro rapporto su binari più tradizionali


Pare che nemmeno la strada dell'abbattimento dell'ipocrisia funzioni, tantomeno che possa rappresentare una soluzione. C'è poco da fare, un rapporto d'amore sereno richiede esclusività.

Tu sembra che abbia il coltello dalla parte del manico in questo rapporto, vorrei vederti a parti invertite.


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non puoi reprimere la tua natura. A meno che tu non voglia auto-condannarti all'infelicità.
> 
> Hai bisogno di un partner che sia complice di questo tuo modo di essere. Non di qualcuno che ci soffra
> 
> Buscopann


Give them a chance.


----------



## trilobita (18 Novembre 2016)

Ma guarda che a lui,credo,davano fastidio le tue ripetute scopate con il rocco di turno,non certo i tuoi sentimenti nei loro confronti.
E poi,scusa,toglimi una curiosità,in che modo avrebbe dovuto capire che il lover del momento non era meglio di lui?esteticamente?si è abbassato i pantaloni e gli ha concesso un confronto visivo?boh...
Poi,tu dici di reprimerti pur di non perderlo,mentre nel post precedente,se non gli andava bene la tua intimità elastica,poteva tranquillamente defilarsi prima e dopo,nessun problema.mi semra che sei un po' confusa...


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai delle novità?


No


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma guarda che a lui,credo,davano fastidio le tue ripetute scopate con il rocco di turno,non certo i tuoi sentimenti nei loro confronti.
> E poi,scusa,toglimi una curiosità,in che modo avrebbe dovuto capire che il lover del momento non era meglio di lui?esteticamente?si è abbassato i pantaloni e gli ha concesso un confronto visivo?boh...
> Poi,tu dici di reprimerti pur di non perderlo,mentre nel post precedente,se non gli andava bene la tua intimità elastica,poteva tranquillamente defilarsi prima e dopo,nessun problema.mi semra che sei un po' confusa...


Non sono confusa ho smesso per lui perché l amo . La frase era per dire che io non posso tenerlo a me se lui non vuole . Ad ogni modo stiamo parlando di 5 ragazzi per un totale di 17 rapporti in 4 anni . Molte forumine o donne di firumini ne hanno fatte di più mentendo .


----------



## kikko64 (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perchè soffrire per un tradimento fisico? Se il nostro o la nostra compagna ci ama e non mette in discussione il rapporto, non si apre a livello emozionale ma è solo fisicità, perchè soffrirne? Perchè pretendere che l altro non faccia esperienze per lui lei appaganti che se condivise non mettono in crisi ma aumentano il legame di coppia?


La mia ex-amante ed il suo compagno la pensano entrambi esattamente così.
All'inizio della storia, lei mise subito in chiaro che il nostro sarebbe stato un rapporto di "solo sesso" senza nessun altro tipo di implicazione "emotivo/sentimentale" (che era poi quello di cui io pensavo di di aver bisogno in quel "momento storico", sbagliandomi clamorosamente) e che il suo compagno (che fra l'altro conosco bene) sarebbe stato messo al corrente delle nostre "attività ricreative" (come era sempre successo in passato).
Dopo quasi un anno (durante il quale ci eravamo "incontrati" forse cinque o sei volte) le chiesi cosa ne pensava il suo compagno della nostra "storia" che, almeno del mio punto di vista, cominciava sempre di più ad assomigliare ad una "relazione" e lei mi rispose "non gli ho ancora detto niente di te e di me ... lui crede che noi si esca solo a cena"
Quando le chiesi il perché di questa reticenza che, viste le premesse, mi sembrava un po' strana, lei si limitò a rispondermi dicendo che non se l'era sentita di parlarne con lui, perché con me, oltre al sesso, aveva trovato qualcuno con cui parlare e "confidarsi", cosa che non le era mai successa con gli altri uomini ... e questa cosa a lui non sarebbe piaciuta granché ...
Dopo avermi detto questo, nei mesi successivi divenne sempre più "sfuggente", i nostri già rari "incontri" si trasformarono in normali cene, poi cene solo con altri amici, poi più nemmeno quelle, fino a scomparire quasi completamente dalla mia vita ...
Morale della favola ?? io non credo più a quelle persone che affermano che fuori della coppia ci può essere anche del "solo sesso" vissuto come mero soddisfacimento del proprio piacere fisico personale (e pensare che ci avevo creduto anch'io !!), perché non puoi mai sapere quando e con chi il "solo sesso" potrebbe rivelare qualcosa d'altro che lo trasforma in ... tradimento.


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La mia ex-amante ed il suo compagno la pensano entrambi esattamente così.
> All'inizio della storia, lei mise subito in chiaro che il nostro sarebbe stato un rapporto di "solo sesso" senza nessun altro tipo di implicazione "emotivo/sentimentale" (che era poi quello di cui io pensavo di di aver bisogno in quel "momento storico", sbagliandomi clamorosamente) e che il suo compagno (che fra l'altro conosco bene) sarebbe stato messo al corrente delle nostre "attività ricreative" (come era sempre successo in passato).
> Dopo quasi un anno (durante il quale ci eravamo "incontrati" forse cinque o sei volte) le chiesi cosa ne pensava il suo compagno della nostra "storia" che, almeno del mio punto di vista, cominciava sempre di più ad assomigliare ad una "relazione" e lei mi rispose "non gli ho ancora detto niente di te e di me ... lui crede che noi si esca solo a cena"
> Quando le chiesi il perché di questa reticenza che, viste le premesse, mi sembrava un po' strana, lei si limitò a rispondermi dicendo che non se l'era sentita di parlarne con lui, perché con me, oltre al sesso, aveva trovato qualcuno con cui parlare e "confidarsi", cosa che non le era mai successa con gli altri uomini ... e questa cosa a lui non sarebbe piaciuta granché ...
> ...


Ah...fammi capire. Il tradimento per te non è il sesso ma sesso+ sentimento? Ho capito bene? Il solo sesso è uno sport? 
Io la penso come te, altri invece no. Chissà se esiste una regola generale oppure ognuno fa come crede secondo le proprie esigenze


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ah...fammi capire. Il tradimento per te non è il sesso ma sesso+ sentimento? Ho capito bene? Il solo sesso è uno sport?
> Io la penso come te, altri invece no. Chissà se esiste una regola generale oppure ognuno fa come crede secondo le proprie esigenze


Il punto è: può esserci sesso senza sentimenti?


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sarò antica. Capisco tutto ma presentarglielo proprio no soprattutto se lui non é così convinto della coppia aperta


Penso uguale


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Non sono confusa ho smesso per lui perché l amo . La frase era per dire che io non posso tenerlo a me se lui non vuole . Ad ogni modo stiamo parlando di 5 ragazzi per un totale di 17 rapporti in 4 anni . Molte forumine o donne di firumini ne hanno fatte di più mentendo .


Il 17 porta sfiga...io me ne farei una in più  :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il punto è: può esserci sesso senza sentimenti?


Secondo me no.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ah...fammi capire. Il tradimento per te non è il sesso ma sesso+ sentimento? Ho capito bene? *Il solo sesso è uno sport?
> Io la penso come te *, altri invece no. Chissà se esiste una regola generale oppure ognuno fa come crede secondo le proprie esigenze


Interessante. Alle prossime Olimpiadi chi gareggia per l'Italia?  

Buscopann


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Pare che nemmeno la strada dell'abbattimento dell'ipocrisia funzioni, tantomeno che possa rappresentare una soluzione. C'è poco da fare, un rapporto d'amore sereno richiede esclusività.
> 
> Tu sembra che abbia il coltello dalla parte del manico in questo rapporto, vorrei vederti a parti invertite.


Scusa ma parli come se i rapporti aperti non esistessero nella realtà. Il problema è che lui è stato ipocrita, perché prima ha fatto credere di essere aperto e poi si è tirato indietro, dopo che il rapporto si è consolidato.
Ho avuto un'esperienza simile con mio marito e qualche anno fa mi disse chiaramente che da fidanzati diceva di essere d'accordo con me, su alcune cose, solo per non perdermi.
Questa è un'altra delle cose che non gli perdonerò mai.


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Interessante. Alle prossime Olimpiadi chi gareggia per l'Italia?
> 
> Buscopann


Non sullo sport, ma sul sesso con sentimento


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non sullo sport, ma sul sesso con sentimento


Nel senso che se il tuo compagno si scopo un'altra ma senza sentimento, non è tradimento? E chi lo misura il sentimento? Esiste una scala come quella dei terremoti?

Buscopann


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa ma parli come se i rapporti aperti non esistessero nella realtà. Il problema è che lui è stato ipocrita, perché prima ha fatto credere di essere aperto e poi si è tirato indietro, dopo che il rapporto si è consolidato.
> Ho avuto un'esperienza simile con mio marito e *qualche anno fa mi disse chiaramente che da fidanzati diceva di essere d'accordo con me, su alcune cose, *solo per non perdermi.
> Questa è un'altra delle cose che non gli perdonerò mai.


Che tipo di "cose" erano?


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nel senso che se il tuo compagno si scopo un'altra ma senza sentimento, non è tradimento? E chi lo misura il sentimento? Esiste una scala come quella dei terremoti?
> 
> Buscopann


Nel senso che ho più paura del sentimento che non della scopata occasionale per un bisogno fisiologico


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Che tipo di "cose" erano?


Cose che ancora adesso mi rodono e di cui non voglio parlare, non ancora.


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Cose che ancora adesso mi rodono e di cui non voglio parlare, non ancora.


Vabbè dai, se ne parla all'anno nuovo.


----------



## marietto (18 Novembre 2016)

Per come la vedo io il tradimento consiste nel far credero all'altro di vivere in una situazione, quando in realtà la situazione è diversa. Quello descritto da Lorella non sarebbe nemmeno un tradimento, tecnicamente parlando, ma una situazione di coppia aperta.

Il problema è che l'altra metà di questa coppia aperta sembra subire questa cosa più che condividerla.

La mia impressione è che lui sia psicologicamente un pò succube di lei e stia accettando cose che considera, dentro di se, inaccettabili.

Per me sono incompatibili e credo che non possano assolutamente durare insieme (uno dei due deve soffocare sè stesso e non è modo di vivere...).


----------



## marietto (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> perche TRI ? Ho detto subito come sono fatta se a lui non andava bene poteva dirlo! Anche ora non siamo neppure sposati per cui se gli fosse così peso potrebbe lasciarmi immediatamente. Il farli conoscere era per aiutare il mio compagnio per non fargli immaginare chissà chi fosse l altro...non mi avrebbe portata via da lui .... avrei voluto che diventassero amici, che parlassero tra di loro magari andando a farsi una birra tra uomini


Scusa ma questa è abbastanza terrificante... Come dire che, visto che soffriva di claustrofobia, l'hai rinchiuso un paio di giorni in una bara...


----------



## trilobita (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Non sono confusa ho smesso per lui perché l amo . La frase era per dire che io non posso tenerlo a me se lui non vuole . Ad ogni modo stiamo parlando di 5 ragazzi per un totale di 17 rapporti in 4 anni . Molte forumine o donne di firumini ne hanno fatte di più mentendo .


Ipotizzando un rapporto per week end ,quasi 5 mesi di fine settimana nel letto con altri su 4 anni,un fine settimana dedicato al bull,altri sette all'utile idiota a casa....non male,ma non era su questo che vertevano le mie perplessità.


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

Ad ogni modo ci voglio provare . Riguardo a lui non è un discorso di opportunità è un bellissimo uomo e potrebbe averne molte di donne . 2 anni fa una mia amica che sa come la penso mi disse se non ti offendi ci provo .


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo ci voglio provare . Riguardo a lui non è un discorso di opportunità è un bellissimo uomo e potrebbe averne molte di donne . 2 anni fa una mia amica che sa come la penso mi disse *se non ti offendi ci provo *.


E tu?


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusa ma questa è abbastanza terrificante... Come dire che, visto che soffriva di claustrofobia, l'hai rinchiuso un paio di giorni in una bara...


Trattasi di Terapia strategica breve


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E tu?


Le diedi via libera


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Trattasi di Terapia strategica breve


Cioè ?


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Le diedi via libera


E lui?


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Cioè ?


Si parlava di fobie e del curarle con l'oggetto della fobia stessa


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E lui?


Lui resto basita anche perché lei sposata marito ignaro di quello che lei combina e lo conosce . Tentenno solo quando gli dissi che se voleva potevo esserci anche io con loro  per fargli capire che sesso e amore possono viaggiare separati . Lo avrei baciato accudito ma fino in fondo solo con lei . Poi gli vennero i rimorsi per il marito e non se ne fece nulla .


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io lo dico da sempre ma nessuno mi ascolta...spero che lo facciano i miei figli


Anche io lo penso e lo spero X loro X imiei figli


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Lui resto basita anche perché lei sposata marito ignaro di quello che lei combina e lo conosce . Tentenno solo quando gli dissi che se voleva potevo esserci anche io con loro  per fargli capire *che sesso e amore possono viaggiare separati .* Lo avrei baciato accudito ma fino in fondo solo con lei . Poi gli vennero i rimorsi per il marito e non se ne fece nulla .


Secondo me commetti un errore, gravissimo, quello che tu pensi vada bene per te non è necessariamente patrimonio di tutti e nemmeno una verità assoluta, anzi.

Lui, nonostante i suoi errori di valutazione comincia a starmi simpatico. Almeno è combattuto, e essere combattuti al netto delle certezze farlocche è cosa buona.


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Lui resto basita anche perché lei sposata marito ignaro di quello che lei combina e lo conosce . Tentenno solo quando gli dissi che se voleva potevo esserci anche io con loro  per fargli capire che sesso e amore possono viaggiare separati . Lo avrei baciato accudito ma fino in fondo solo con lei . Poi gli vennero i rimorsi per il marito e non se ne fece nulla .


Usti
Non non c'è la farei mai


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Usti
> Non non c'è la farei mai


Sempre che sia vera.


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

Ma tra di voi il sesso come va ?

Io adesso che ho questa storia con sesso favoloso non c'è la farei mai a dividerlo con un altra mi si ribolle il sangue 

Magari tra anni non sarà più così ma adesso X carità 

Invece con mio ex marito potevo pensare di accettarlo

Mah .


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E lui?





Carola ha detto:


> Ma tra di voi il sesso come va ?
> 
> Io adesso che ho questa storia con sesso favoloso non c'è la farei mai a dividerlo con un altra mi si ribolle il sangue
> 
> ...


Da quando sono diventata monogama dichiarata , 2 mesi circa , sempre meglio . Lui aveva iniziato ad avere problemi di mantenimento dell erezione ora quasi del tutto scomparsi. Anzi ora del tutto ad eccezione di mercoledì scorso quando abbiamo incontrato l ex amico . Ci siamo salutati e basta , neppure fermati solo un ciao ma lui poi a casa mi ha presa con forza ma poi si è perso


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sempre che sia vera.


Cosa non è vera ? Ti sembra inverosimile ? Chi fa scambio di coppia lo fa normalmente .


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Cosa non è vera ? Ti sembra inverosimile ? Chi fa scambio di coppia lo fa normalmente .


Si, lo so, sono arrivato ad una età nella quale non mi sorprendo più di nulla. 
Però ho anche maturato un senso per le cose vere e quelle verosimili.

Non hai risposto ad una, dico una delle domande scomode, mie o di altri.


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, lo so, sono arrivato ad una età nella quale non mi sorprendo più di nulla.
> Però ho anche maturato un senso per le cose vere e quelle verosimili.
> 
> Non hai risposto ad una, dico una delle domande scomode, mie o di altri.


Quali


----------



## lorella89 (18 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, lo so, sono arrivato ad una età nella quale non mi sorprendo più di nulla.
> Però ho anche maturato un senso per le cose vere e quelle verosimili.
> 
> Non hai risposto ad una, dico una delle domande scomode, mie o di altri.


Mi hai chiesto se l amo e ti ho detto si , se parliamo e dico si altrimenti non sarei tornata sui miei passi . Se soffriva  ? Si altrimenti come sopra . Separarsi ? Ora dico no , l amo e lui vale ogni sacrificio .


----------



## ilnikko (18 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La mia ex-amante ed il suo compagno la pensano entrambi esattamente così.
> All'inizio della storia, lei mise subito in chiaro che il nostro sarebbe stato un rapporto di "solo sesso" senza nessun altro tipo di implicazione "emotivo/sentimentale" (che era poi quello di cui io pensavo di di aver bisogno in quel "momento storico", sbagliandomi clamorosamente) e che il suo compagno (che fra l'altro conosco bene) sarebbe stato messo al corrente delle nostre "attività ricreative" (come era sempre successo in passato).
> Dopo quasi un anno (durante il quale ci eravamo "incontrati" forse cinque o sei volte) le chiesi cosa ne pensava il suo compagno della nostra "storia" che, almeno del mio punto di vista, cominciava sempre di più ad assomigliare ad una "relazione" e lei mi rispose "non gli ho ancora detto niente di te e di me ... lui crede che noi si esca solo a cena"
> Quando le chiesi il perché di questa reticenza che, viste le premesse, mi sembrava un po' strana, lei si limitò a rispondermi dicendo che non se l'era sentita di parlarne con lui, perché con me, oltre al sesso, aveva trovato qualcuno con cui parlare e "confidarsi", cosa che non le era mai successa con gli altri uomini ... e questa cosa a lui non sarebbe piaciuta granché ...
> ...


kikko c'hai na Leffe pagata


----------



## trilobita (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Cosa non è vera ? Ti sembra inverosimile ? Chi fa scambio di coppia lo fa normalmente .


Lui si dibatte tra disistima indotta con conseguente semimpotenza,chiaro,se l'è voluta lui,lei parla di sesso slegato dalla coppia,sesso a tre,scambio di coppia.Per carità,con dichiarazione d'intento iniziale,è assolutamente nella ragione e secondo me,purtroppo,anche in buona fede.È per me,agghiacciante il suo non comprendere la devastazione che ha creato ponendo lui nel ruolo di quello a casa.gli altri per i brividi e i piaceri sessuali,lui quello che è a casa per il resto,parole sue.comunque mi fermo qui,mi crea un malessere assurdo sentire di queste situazioni.vado a  suonarmi un blues,magari mi passa....


----------



## ilnikko (18 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lui si dibatte tra disistima indotta con conseguente semimpotenza,chiaro,se l'è voluta lui,lei parla di sesso slegato dalla coppia,sesso a tre,scambio di coppia.Per carità,con dichiarazione d'intento iniziale,è assolutamente nella ragione e secondo me,purtroppo,anche in buona fede.È per me,agghiacciante il suo non comprendere la devastazione che ha creato ponendo lui nel ruolo di quello a casa.gli altri per i brividi e i piaceri sessuali,lui quello che è a casa per il resto,parole sue.comunque mi fermo qui,mi crea un malessere assurdo sentire di queste situazioni.*vado a  suonarmi un blues*,magari mi passa....


spettacolo, birra pagata pure x te. Cosa suoni ?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Fosse così semplice.
> Rinegoziabile se entrambi lo vogliono altrimenti si va avanti lo stesso, a volte  con sofferenza.


Ma non è vero.
Io ho trovato troppe persone che pretendono una separazione senza conflitto. Ma se non ci fosse disaccordo non ci sarebbe ragione di separarsi. Consensuale significa che non si vuole caricare uno dei due della responsabilità per privarlo, in caso fossero notevoli le differenze di entrate, di una cifra di mantenimento.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> So che scriverò qualcosa che potrà somigliare a una bestemmia, e mi riallaccio anche a quanto trattato in altro 3D circa il saper apprezzare i pregi del proprio partner senza darli x scontati
> 
> Ma i miei tradimenti non hanno fatto altro che farmi enormemente apprezzare di più i pregi di mia moglie, che prima davo per scontati
> 
> ...


Sei mio marito in incognito.
:kick:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> perche TRI ? Ho detto subito come sono fatta se a lui non andava bene poteva dirlo! Anche ora non siamo neppure sposati per cui se gli fosse così peso potrebbe lasciarmi immediatamente. Il farli conoscere era per aiutare il mio compagnio per non fargli immaginare chissà chi fosse l altro...non mi avrebbe portata via da lui .... avrei voluto che diventassero amici, che parlassero tra di loro magari andando a farsi una birra tra uomini


Ma sei caduta dal seggiolone?
Come puoi pensare che un uomo possa essere amico o anche solo accettare di conoscere chi dà i brividi alla sua donna?
Soprattutto domandati perché cerchi questo tipo di appprovazione.
Sembri una che va contro mano in autostrada e pensa che ognuno può andare come gli pare.


----------



## trilobita (18 Novembre 2016)

*No grazie*



ilnikko ha detto:


> spettacolo, birra pagata pure x te. Cosa suoni ?


Niente birra,in questo momento sto suonando  con una blues band in un pub,serata blues Brothers.
Trombone
Fine pausa,riprendiamo,sweet home,Chicago.....help me!!!!


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lui si dibatte tra disistima indotta con conseguente semimpotenza,chiaro,se l'è voluta lui,lei parla di sesso slegato dalla coppia,sesso a tre,scambio di coppia.Per carità,con dichiarazione d'intento iniziale,è assolutamente nella ragione e secondo me,purtroppo,anche in buona fede.È per me,agghiacciante il suo non comprendere la devastazione che ha creato ponendo lui nel ruolo di quello a casa.gli altri per i brividi e i piaceri sessuali,lui quello che è a casa per il resto,parole sue.comunque mi fermo qui,mi crea un malessere assurdo sentire di queste situazioni.vado a  suonarmi un blues,magari mi passa....


È la classica situazione di qualsiasi relazione extraconiugale ma senza il tradimento.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei caduta dal seggiolone?
> Come puoi pensare che un uomo possa essere amico o anche solo accettare di conoscere chi dà i brividi alla sua donna?
> Soprattutto domandati perché cerchi questo tipo di appprovazione.
> Sembri una che va contro mano in autostrada e pensa che ognuno può andare come gli pare.


Sembra la trama di "Jules e Jim" con qualche variazione sulla contabilità degli amanti.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La mia ex-amante ed il suo compagno la pensano entrambi esattamente così.
> All'inizio della storia, lei mise subito in chiaro che il nostro sarebbe stato un rapporto di "solo sesso" senza nessun altro tipo di implicazione "emotivo/sentimentale" (che era poi quello di cui io pensavo di di aver bisogno in quel "momento storico", sbagliandomi clamorosamente) e che il suo compagno (che fra l'altro conosco bene) sarebbe stato messo al corrente delle nostre "attività ricreative" (come era sempre successo in passato).
> Dopo quasi un anno (durante il quale ci eravamo "incontrati" forse cinque o sei volte) le chiesi cosa ne pensava il suo compagno della nostra "storia" che, almeno del mio punto di vista, cominciava sempre di più ad assomigliare ad una "relazione" e lei mi rispose "non gli ho ancora detto niente di te e di me ... lui crede che noi si esca solo a cena"
> Quando le chiesi il perché di questa reticenza che, viste le premesse, mi sembrava un po' strana, lei si limitò a rispondermi dicendo che non se l'era sentita di parlarne con lui, perché con me, oltre al sesso, aveva trovato qualcuno con cui parlare e "confidarsi", cosa che non le era mai successa con gli altri uomini ... e questa cosa a lui non sarebbe piaciuta granché ...
> ...





ilnikko ha detto:


> kikko c'hai na Leffe pagata
> 
> View attachment 12155


Uscendo per un attimo dalla storia di [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION] e parlando in termini più  generali, voi commettete un evidente errore nelle vostre valutazioni: applicate il vostro modo di essere o riportate le vostre esperienze come parametro di riferimento per spiegare le dinamiche sentimentali dell'intero genere umano.
Non è assolutamente vero che non esistono persone che vivano in modo del tutto naturale e soddisfacente  una sessualità promiscua, anche in coppia.
La possibilità di innamorarsi di qualcun'altro può avvenire anche se si è  monogami,  perché ci si innamora dentro ma anche fuori la camera da letto. La convinzione che questa cosa sia più probabile in coppie promiscue è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che si tratta di qualcosa che non ci appartiene, che non comprendiamo e che quindi non ammettiamo che possa esistere.
In realtà però l'adulterio è enormemente più diffuso nelle coppie teoricamente tradizionali. Evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non funziona soprattutto in queste ultime che non nelle altre.

Buscopann


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sembra la trama di "Jules e Jim" con qualche variazione sulla contabilità degli amanti.


Sinceramente,io qui vedo solo due persone,al netto di errori (lui),assoluta mancanza di sensibilità nei confronti dell'altro (lei), che vogliono stare assieme,nonostante priorità nettamente contrastanti.Lui vuole lei perché l'ama e ha persino provato a sopportare quello che sappiamo,rischiando di compromettere il suo equilibrio psicologico e,naturalmente,fallendo.
Ora,lei,sta commettendo un altro errore,questo traspare dalle sue parole.
Dice che il suo amore compensa,PER ORA,i suoi picchi ormonali nei confronti di eventuli terzi......
Purtroppo è una storia che,nonostante i due si vogliano bene e,per certi versi,siano in buona fede entrambi,rischia di finire con l'odio.


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uscendo per un attimo dalla storia di [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION] e parlando in termini più  generali, voi commettete un evidente errore nelle vostre valutazioni: applicate il vostro modo di essere o riportate le vostre esperienze come parametro di riferimento per spiegare le dinamiche sentimentali dell'intero genere umano.
> Non è assolutamente vero che non esistono persone che vivano in modo del tutto naturale e soddisfacente  una sessualità promiscua, anche in coppia.
> La possibilità di innamorarsi di qualcun'altro può avvenire anche se si è  monogami,  perché ci si innamora dentro ma anche fuori la camera da letto. La convinzione che questa cosa sia più probabile in coppie promiscue è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che si tratta di qualcosa che non ci appartiene, che non comprendiamo e che quindi non ammettiamo che possa esistere.
> In realtà però l'adulterio è enormemente più diffuso nelle coppie teoricamente tradizionali. Evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non funziona soprattutto in queste ultime che non nelle altre.
> ...


Mah,credo che le cosiddette coppie poliamorose,siano sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda,l'uno dell'altro,meno soggette a problemi di questo tipo.
Poi,ogniuno di noi ha un suo punto di vista,ovviamente,ma il caso di specie non mi sembra compreso in questo esempio...


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,credo che le cosiddette coppie poliamorose,siano sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda,l'uno dell'altro,meno soggette a problemi di questo tipo.
> Poi,ogniuno di noi ha un suo punto di vista,ovviamente,ma il caso di specie non mi sembra compreso in questo esempio...


Pienamente d'accordo su tutta la linea :up:

Buscopann


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> perche TRI ? Ho detto subito come sono fatta se a lui non andava bene poteva dirlo! Anche ora non siamo neppure sposati per cui se gli fosse così peso potrebbe lasciarmi immediatamente. Il farli conoscere era per aiutare il mio compagnio per non fargli immaginare chissà chi fosse l altro...non mi avrebbe portata via da lui .... avrei voluto che diventassero amici, *che parlassero tra di loro magari andando a farsi una birra tra uomini*


Mi dici sul serio????? Ma veramente pensavi di farli diventare amici???? Mi sa che hai chiesto un po troppo, anche perché lui non riesce ad essere come te, forse questo modo di vivere non gli piace ed accetta passivamente. non ti lascia perché nutre dei sentimenti forti per te che tu non metti al primo piano nella tua vita.



lorella89 ha detto:


> Io parlo di sentimenti e tu di scopate . Io lo amo e per questo ci sto provando a reprimere questo lato di me . Lo amo non voglio perderlo e questo compensa , per ora. Lui ha sopportato perché mi ama . Il farglielo conoscere serviva per fargli capire che non era meglio di lui per non immaginare chissà cosa . Certo che quando sono tornata a casa è stata dura e allora abbiamo deciso di provare a portare il nostro rapporto su binari più tradiziona
> 
> E secondo te il modo giusto per fargli capire che non era meglio di lui (ma neanche peggio immagino) era quello di farli conoscere?????
> 
> ...


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uscendo per un attimo dalla storia di [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION] e parlando in termini più  generali, voi commettete un evidente errore nelle vostre valutazioni: applicate il vostro modo di essere o riportate le vostre esperienze come parametro di riferimento per spiegare le dinamiche sentimentali dell'intero genere umano.
> Non è assolutamente vero che non esistono persone che vivano in modo del tutto naturale e soddisfacente  una sessualità promiscua, anche in coppia.
> La possibilità di innamorarsi di qualcun'altro può avvenire anche se si è  monogami,  perché ci si innamora dentro ma anche fuori la camera da letto. La convinzione che questa cosa sia più probabile in coppie promiscue è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che si tratta di qualcosa che non ci appartiene, che non comprendiamo e che quindi non ammettiamo che possa esistere.
> In realtà però l'adulterio è enormemente più diffuso nelle coppie teoricamente tradizionali. Evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non funziona soprattutto in queste ultime che non nelle altre.
> ...


Sì.


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, lo so, sono arrivato ad una età nella quale non mi sorprendo più di nulla.
> Però ho anche maturato un senso per le cose vere e quelle verosimili.
> 
> Non hai risposto ad una, dico una delle domande scomode, mie o di altri.



Ti quoto su tutto (anche sull'età)


----------



## ilnikko (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uscendo per un attimo dalla storia di @_lorella89_ e parlando in termini più  generali, voi commettete un evidente errore nelle vostre valutazioni: applicate il vostro modo di essere o riportate le vostre esperienze come parametro di riferimento per spiegare le dinamiche sentimentali dell'intero genere umano.
> Non è assolutamente vero che non esistono persone che vivano in modo del tutto naturale e soddisfacente  una sessualità promiscua, anche in coppia.
> La possibilità di innamorarsi di qualcun'altro può avvenire anche se si è  monogami,  perché ci si innamora dentro ma anche fuori la camera da letto. La convinzione che questa cosa sia più probabile in coppie promiscue è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che si tratta di qualcosa che non ci appartiene, che non comprendiamo e che quindi non ammettiamo che possa esistere.
> In realtà però l'adulterio è enormemente più diffuso nelle coppie teoricamente tradizionali. Evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non funziona soprattutto in queste ultime che non nelle altre.
> ...


Anche senza voler uscire dal forum puoi fare a mente i conti della serva in base alle risposte ricevute dall'amica che ha aperto il 3d per vedere se la situazione è "normale" , lo virgoletto perché non lo stabilisco io cos'è normale ma la natura...a 'sto mondo c'è pure gente che si scopa le capre, sai quanto me ne frega, ma lei si domandava candidamente il perché quando presenta i suoi amanti al compagno questo si permette quasi di dire la sua e di non andare perfettamente in erezione. E certo che ognuno di noi risponde in base al suo vissuto e le sue esperienze altrimenti ti scriverei le risposte di Marlyn Manson...Nella vita vale tutto e trovi di tutto, ma alla fine se chiedi ad un gruppo di monogami che magari sono stati traditi o hanno tradito una volta sola queste fregnacce (senza offesa eh...tipo mi aspettavo che il mio uomo facesse amicizia col mio amante e parlassero di carburatori e ammortizzatori) cosa vuoi sentirti rispondere ?


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sinceramente,io qui vedo solo due persone,al netto di errori (lui),assoluta mancanza di sensibilità nei confronti dell'altro (lei), che vogliono stare assieme,nonostante priorità nettamente contrastanti.Lui vuole lei perché l'ama e ha persino provato a sopportare quello che sappiamo,rischiando di compromettere il suo equilibrio psicologico e,naturalmente,fallendo.
> Ora,lei,sta commettendo un altro errore,questo traspare dalle sue parole.
> Dice che il suo amore compensa,PER ORA,i suoi picchi ormonali nei confronti di eventuli terzi......
> Purtroppo è una storia che,nonostante i due si vogliano bene e,per certi versi,siano in buona fede entrambi,rischia di finire con l'odio.


È il rischio di qualsiasi storia.
Qualcosa di simile lo vissi anch'io in gioventù. Non credo che lui subisca per amore, che si stia sacrificando per lei. Temo piuttosto che da un'immagine iniziale molto coinvolgente e attraente della cosa dal punto di vista erotico arrivato al dunque si sia reso conto di non riuscire a gestire la gelosia. Non lo puoi sapere prima e lui ha sottovalutato le sue emozioni. Ora ovviamente si trovano a gestire un problema che non era previsto. Coppie aperte ne conosco. Una è nostra amica da anni. Quando c'è una forte intesa funziona. Come tutte le coppie, d'altronde.


----------



## ilnikko (19 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.


Si Danny ma si devono trovare due che la pensano esattamente allo stesso modo su queste cose. Certo che ci sono le coppie aperte, magari sono anche felici...bo', ma giocano tutt'e due allo stesso gioco.


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Mi hai chiesto se l amo e ti ho detto si , se parliamo e dico si altrimenti non sarei tornata sui miei passi . Se soffriva  ? Si altrimenti come sopra . Separarsi ? Ora dico no , l amo e lui vale ogni sacrificio.


Si ma la cosa strana sai qual è e che ci hai messo 4 anni per capire che soffriva????


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Mi dici sul serio????? Ma veramente pensavi di farli diventare amici???? Mi sa che hai chiesto un po troppo, anche perché lui non riesce ad essere come te, forse questo modo di vivere non gli piace ed accetta passivamente. non ti lascia perché nutre dei sentimenti forti per te che tu non metti al primo piano nella tua vita.


Perché vedete tutti lui come un bambolotto innamorato e incapace di esternare quello che vuole?


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si Danny ma si devono trovare due che la pensano esattamente allo stesso modo su queste cose. Certo che ci sono le coppie aperte, magari sono anche felici...bo', ma giocano tutt'e due allo stesso gioco.


Certo.  Secondo me lui credeva di riuscire a gestire meglio questa situazione.


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché vedete tutti lui come un bambolotto innamorato e incapace di esternare quello che vuole?



Perché così ci è stato "presentato". Mentre invece penso che a lui questa situazione non è mai piaciuta forse l'ha sottovalutata. Il mio dubbio è relativo al "quando" e al "se" l'ha esternata.


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,credo che le cosiddette coppie poliamorose,siano sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda,l'uno dell'altro,meno soggette a problemi di questo tipo.
> Poi,ogniuno di noi ha un suo punto di vista,ovviamente,ma il caso di specie non mi sembra compreso in questo esempio...


Scusa eh ma se uno ti dice di essere aperto nel rapporto di coppia e poi si dimostra il contrario che colpa ha lei?
Si deve usare la macchina della verità con gli uomini che fingono di essere quello che non sono...mah:facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La mia ex-amante ed il suo compagno la pensano entrambi esattamente così.
> All'inizio della storia, lei mise subito in chiaro che il nostro sarebbe stato un rapporto di "solo sesso" senza nessun altro tipo di implicazione "emotivo/sentimentale" (che era poi quello di cui io pensavo di di aver bisogno in quel "momento storico", sbagliandomi clamorosamente) e che il suo compagno (che fra l'altro conosco bene) sarebbe stato messo al corrente delle nostre "attività ricreative" (come era sempre successo in passato).
> Dopo quasi un anno (durante il quale ci eravamo "incontrati" forse cinque o sei volte) le chiesi cosa ne pensava il suo compagno della nostra "storia" che, almeno del mio punto di vista, cominciava sempre di più ad assomigliare ad una "relazione" e lei mi rispose "non gli ho ancora detto niente di te e di me ... lui crede che noi si esca solo a cena"
> Quando le chiesi il perché di questa reticenza che, viste le premesse, mi sembrava un po' strana, lei si limitò a rispondermi dicendo che non se l'era sentita di parlarne con lui, perché con me, oltre al sesso, aveva trovato qualcuno con cui parlare e "confidarsi", cosa che non le era mai successa con gli altri uomini ... e questa cosa a lui non sarebbe piaciuta granché ...
> ...


domanda retorica che parte come spunto del tuo post :
ma solo a me sembra "normale" che un rapporto sessuale che si moltiplica implichi sempre un coinvolgimento emotivo 

il solo sesso lo ritengo fattibile solo dalla botta e via, al massimo 2 con la stessa persona 
se gli incontri proseguono secondo me entra in gioco l'affinità intelletuale, l'emozione non solo fisica


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa eh ma se uno ti dice di essere aperto nel rapporto di coppia e poi si dimostra il contrario che colpa ha lei?
> Si deve usare la macchina della verità con gli uomini che fingono di essere quello che non sono...mah:facepalm:


Non è una questione di colpa ma preso atto che per l'altro è una sofferenza sicuramente eviti di presentargli l'uomo che ti scopi
A parte che secondo me anche in una coppia aperta eviti di farlo 
Non sono mica trofei ma persone


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

:rotfl:





Buscopann ha detto:


> Il 17 porta sfiga...io me ne farei una in più  :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei tremenderrimo !!!!!


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è una questione di colpa ma preso atto che per l'altro è una sofferenza sicuramente eviti di presentargli l'uomo che ti scopi
> A parte che secondo me anche in una coppia aperta eviti di farlo
> Non sono mica trofei ma persone


Sì, su quello ci siamo.
Mi infastidisce  il fatto che lui abbia fatto finta di...


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

*Tanto per farvi capire*

Ieri sera non ho quasi dormito perché avevo parlato di noi della nostra intimità con altri e non con lui a sua insaputa . Questa mattina gli ho fatto leggere quello che abbiamo scritto .


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa ma parli come se i rapporti aperti non esistessero nella realtà. Il problema è che lui è stato ipocrita, perché prima ha fatto credere di essere aperto e poi si è tirato indietro, dopo che il rapporto si è consolidato.
> Ho avuto un'esperienza simile con mio marito e qualche anno fa mi disse chiaramente che da fidanzati diceva di essere d'accordo con me, su alcune cose, solo per non perdermi.
> Questa è un'altra delle cose che non gli perdonerò mai.


Ecco non esser chiari nel rapporto è un problema, esprimere intenzione che si sa non si vorranno rispettare significa ingannare


----------



## marietto (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> domanda retorica che parte come spunto del tuo post :
> ma solo a me sembra "normale" che un rapporto sessuale che si moltiplica implichi sempre un coinvolgimento emotivo
> 
> il solo sesso lo ritengo fattibile solo dalla botta e via, al massimo 2 con la stessa persona
> se gli incontri proseguono secondo me entra in gioco l'affinità intelletuale, l'emozione non solo fisica


Per me è così... Non ho però elementi per supporre che sia così anche per altri...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Per me è così... Non ho però elementi per supporre che sia così anche per altri...


Per [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION] mi sembra non sia così


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco non esser chiari nel rapporto è un problema, esprimere intenzione che si sa non si vorranno rispettare significa ingannare


Esatto.
Ora non metto in dubbio che ci sono inganni e inganni, alcuni sono gravi e pericolosi per la coppia altri possono essere considerate stupidate, ma il principio non cambia. Ingannare, nella migliore delle ipotesi,  significa porre le basi per un futuro biasimo e nella peggiore per il fallimento dell'unione


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa eh ma se uno ti dice di essere aperto nel rapporto di coppia e poi si dimostra il contrario che colpa ha lei?
> Si deve usare la macchina della verità con gli uomini che fingono di essere quello che non sono...mah:facepalm:


 per me lui sperava che lei cambiasse , lo apprezzasse a tal punto di non cercare altrove, perché aveva già lui è le bastava (questo vale anche per le donne)


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION] mi sembra non sia così


Io non sono mai uscita più di 3 o 4 volte con ognuno .


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa eh ma se uno ti dice di essere aperto nel rapporto di coppia e poi si dimostra il contrario che colpa ha lei?
> Si deve usare la macchina della verità con gli uomini che fingono di essere quello che non sono...mah:facepalm:



Piperita ma tu pensi veramente che la nostra amica e il compagno non ne abbiano parlato della loro diversità di vedute in questi anni??????
Il problema è nella "sensibilità" che non c'è stata quando ha voluto presentare il suo amico al compagno, mi è sembrato un po "troppo".


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Ora non metto in dubbio che ci sono inganni e inganni, alcuni sono gravi e pericolosi per la coppia altri possono essere considerate stupidate, ma il principio non cambia. Ingannare, nella migliore delle ipotesi,  significa porre le basi per un futuro biasimo e nella peggiore per il fallimento dell'unione


Una mia cara amica aveva un fidanzato che come lei voleva dei figli poi diventato marito per averne almeno uno lei ha dovuto lottare ( io al posto suo avrei divorziato )  
A lui non gli interessava più e per lui i discorsi fatti da fidanzati erano un pour parler, nulla di più 

quindi un solo figlio, matrimonio che ha cominciato a zoppicare da subito, tradimento reciproco


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Io non sono mai uscita più di 3 o 4 volte con ognuno .


Ed è un paletto che metti tu ( non andare oltre un Tot di frequentazioni ) oppure è solo casuale ?


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ieri sera non ho quasi dormito perché avevo parlato di noi della nostra intimità con altri e non con lui a sua insaputa . Questa mattina gli ho fatto leggere quello che abbiamo scritto .



Bene sarebbe il caso di conoscere anche il suo punto di vista a questo punto.


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per me lui sperava che lei cambiasse , lo apprezzasse a tal punto di non cercare altrove, perché aveva già lui è le bastava (questo vale anche per le donne)


 Perfetto! Lui sperava che cambiasse, ma se non è successo non possiamo darle colpa. Lei è stata chiara, chi no lo è stato è lui.


delfino curioso ha detto:


> Piperita ma tu pensi veramente che la nostra amica e il compagno non ne abbiano parlato della loro diversità di vedute in questi anni??????
> Il problema è nella "sensibilità" che non c'è stata quando ha voluto presentare il suo amico al compagno, mi è sembrato un po "troppo".


Sì ma se leggi con attenzione ti accorgi che lei lo ha fatto presente sin dall'inizio che non era fatta per le relazioni tradizionali. Il presentargli il suo amico è una forma di fiducia molto alta, secondo me. Lei voleva fargli conoscere un aspetto della sua vita che aveva ammesso subito di avere, è farlo partecipe di tutto ciò che lei è. Se due hanno chiarito sin dall'inizio possono benissimo presentarsi i rispettivi amici, non ci vedo nulla di strano 


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica aveva un fidanzato che come lei voleva dei figli poi diventato marito per averne almeno uno lei ha dovuto lottare ( io al posto suo avrei divorziato )
> A lui non gli interessava più e per lui i discorsi fatti da fidanzati erano un pour parler, nulla di più
> 
> quindi un solo figlio, matrimonio che ha cominciato a zoppicare da subito, tradimento reciproco


Appunto. Molti fanno i furbetti e io ne so qualcosa. Anche io per una cosa così seria avrei divorziato.


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa eh ma se uno ti dice di essere aperto nel rapporto di coppia e poi si dimostra il contrario che colpa ha lei?
> Si deve usare la macchina della verità con gli uomini che fingono di essere quello che non sono...mah:facepalm:


Ho scritto che lui ha fatto due errori,il primo,all'inizio,potremmo chiamarlo errore di valutazione.Io non lo vedo grave.Il secondo,quando,constatato che non era per lui sostenibile una cosa del genere,non aver interrotto tutto l'iter scopereccio,perlomeno allontanandosi da lei. Questo ha sbagliato lui sul serio,perché ha perseverato.Su questo lei non ha nessuna colpa.Non ho nulla da eccepire nemmeno sul numero e sulla frequenza dei suoi rapporti con il trombamica di turno,tutto nei patti.
  Certo,farlo incontrare con il bull del momento,convinta di fargli gradita sorpresa,mi fa pensare che,o non lo conosce,o ha la sensibilità di un rinoceronte,o è un'aliena.
Oddio,leggendo queste cose,in cui il sesso con il compagno e' una componente minimale del sesso  che fa in toto,forse l'alieno sono io....


----------



## marietto (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uscendo per un attimo dalla storia di @_lorella89_  e parlando in termini più  generali, voi commettete un evidente errore  nelle vostre valutazioni: applicate il vostro modo di essere o riportate  le vostre esperienze come parametro di riferimento per spiegare le  dinamiche sentimentali dell'intero genere umano.
> Non è assolutamente vero che non esistono persone che vivano in modo del  tutto naturale e soddisfacente  una sessualità promiscua, anche in  coppia.
> La possibilità di innamorarsi di qualcun'altro può avvenire anche se si è   monogami,  perché ci si innamora dentro ma anche fuori la camera da  letto. La convinzione che questa cosa sia più probabile in coppie  promiscue è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che si tratta di qualcosa  che non ci appartiene, che non comprendiamo e che quindi non ammettiamo  che possa esistere.
> In realtà però l'adulterio è enormemente più diffuso nelle coppie  teoricamente tradizionali. Evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non funziona  soprattutto in queste ultime che non nelle altre.
> ...


Non mi pare che qui si siano usati parametri propri per valutare  situazioni altrui, la maggior parte dei commenti mi sembra abbia  riguardato la situazione specifica, che per quello che è la mia  esperienza in questo caso è più esplicita ma non così infrequente.

Non sarei in grado di stabilire se esistano coppie che vivono una  sessualità promiscua in modo aperto con soddisfazione, è qualcosa che va  al di là delle mie esperienze e non mi permetto di esprimere opinioni  in merito, mi limito a dire che le "coppie aperte" che ho conosciuto io  hanno tutte resistito meno di una manciata di anni. Devo però dire che  tutte avevano un partner trainante e uno che, in realtà, si adattava...  Presumo che sia necessaria una condivisione della filosofia sottostante  ed una convinzione da parte di entrambi di seguire questa strada...

La convinzione che in una coppia promiscua sia più probabile che uno dei  due si innamori fuori dalla coppia mi sembra francamente abbastanza  logica statisticamente (ed avvenuta con puntualità disarmante nelle  coppie di cui ho parlato sopra). Se ho una vita lavorativa e sociale  molto intensa e frequento centinaia di persone è più facile che mi  innamori di qualcun'altra che se lavoro da solo nel mio studio 12 ore al  giorno ed esco solo con la compagna ufficiale. Parimenti, se vado a  letto con tante persone è più facile che si creino legami affettivi che  poi diventano innamoramenti veri e propri che se non lo faccio. A me da  un punto di vista di logica pare che fili abbastanza, ma magari mi  sbaglio io...

Sulle ultime due righe del tuo intervento mi permetto di dire che mi  sembra proprio di poter affermare che dici una cosa "non vera" oppure  una cosa "ovvia" che non dimostra alcunchè.

Se per "adulterio" intendi proprio "adulterio" parliamo di rapporti  sessuali con persone diverse dal legittimo partner. Mi sembra  decisamente improbabile che questo avvenga più spesso (o addirittura  enormemente più spesso) nelle coppie tradizionali che in coppie dove  l'adulterio fa parte della quotidianità e dello stile di vita della  coppia, se questo intendevi, secondo me hai scritto una "cazzata".

Se per "adulterio" intendevi "tradimento", beh, in teoria in una coppia  aperta il tradimento sessuale (fare cose alle spalle dell'altro) non  esiste (salvo casi in cui l'eccitazione derivi da questo, ma non mi  sembra una cosa comune), quindi mi verrebbe da dire "grazie al cazzo"  che il tradimento è più frequente nelle coppie tradizionali.

Ad ogni modo il tuo intervento mi pare abbia poco a che fare con il  thread, forse dovresti aprire un nuovo thread in merito (coppie  tradizionali vs coppie aperte, o qualcosa del genere) se di questo vuoi disquisire... :smile:


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ed è un paletto che metti tu ( non andare oltre un Tot di frequentazioni ) oppure è solo casuale ?


Mio paletto


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Bene sarebbe il caso di conoscere anche il suo punto di vista a questo punto.


Ora lui e' fuori quando torna gliene parlo e se vuole nessun problema .


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perfetto! Lui sperava che cambiasse, ma se non è successo non possiamo darle colpa. Lei è stata chiara, chi no lo è stato è lui.


Sì ma se leggi con attenzione ti accorgi che lei lo ha fatto presente sin dall'inizio che non era fatta per le relazioni tradizionali. Il presentargli il suo amico è una forma di fiducia molto alta, secondo me. Lei voleva fargli conoscere un aspetto della sua vita che aveva ammesso subito di avere, è farlo partecipe di tutto ciò che lei è. Se due hanno chiarito sin dall'inizio possono benissimo presentarsi i rispettivi amici, non ci vedo nulla di strano.

Secondo me non è così. Il fatto di presentare l'amico è dovuto al fatto che il compagno cominciava ad avere dubbi sulla relazione aperta e che per lui non andava bene. 
Io ho parlato di "sensibilità", e te lo dimostra il fato che  il suo lui ha avuto problemi quando gli hanno chiesto di avere un rapporto a tre con l'amica sposata...........(il suo pensiero è stato il marito), mentre lei?????? una forma di fiducia????? ma con quali presupposti puoi fare una richiesta del genere?????? perché ti ho avvisato  che sono così????. Dici bene quando parli di presentare i "rispettivi" amici ma mi sa che ti sfugge che non è questa la situazione, visto che secondo me lui amiche non ne ha avute o almeno non ci è dato di saperlo.
Nelle situazioni di scambio di coppia l'amicizia rimane slegata dal sesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non mi pare che qui si siano usati parametri propri per valutare  situazioni altrui, la maggior parte dei commenti mi sembra abbia  riguardato la situazione specifica, che per quello che è la mia  esperienza in questo caso è più esplicita ma non così infrequente.
> 
> Non sarei in grado di stabilire se esistano coppie che vivono una  sessualità promiscua in modo aperto con soddisfazione, è qualcosa che va  al di là delle mie esperienze e non mi permetto di esprimere opinioni  in merito, mi limito a dire che le "coppie aperte" che ho conosciuto io  hanno tutte resistito meno di una manciata di anni. Devo però dire che  tutte avevano un partner trainante e uno che, in realtà, si adattava...  Presumo che sia necessaria una condivisione della filosofia sottostante  ed una convinzione da parte di entrambi di seguire questa strada...
> 
> ...


In effetti non credo sia così facile trovare un partner che sia propenso ad avere un rapporto aperto anche altri 
anche io conosco alcune coppie che hanno frequentato luoghi per scambisti ma tra i due c'era chi in un certo senso aveva imposto questa scelta che diciamo risultava condivisa ma con una certa forzatura 
resta il fatto che presumo ci siano coppie che sono veramente complici in queste scelte ma non ne conosco


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Mio paletto


Ecco, quindi sei consapevole che ci sarebbero dei "rischi" prolungando certe relazioni nel tempo


----------



## marietto (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non credo sia così facile trovare un partner che sia propenso ad avere un rapporto aperto anche altri
> anche io conosco alcune coppie che hanno frequentato luoghi per scambisti ma tra i due c'era chi in un certo senso aveva imposto questa scelta che diciamo risultava condivisa ma con una certa forzatura
> resta il fatto che presumo ci siano coppie che sono veramente complici in queste scelte ma non ne conosco


Presumo che sia così, nella mia esperienza no...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non credo sia così facile trovare un partner che sia propenso ad avere un rapporto aperto anche altri
> anche io conosco alcune coppie che hanno frequentato luoghi per scambisti ma tra i due c'era chi in un certo senso aveva imposto questa scelta che diciamo risultava condivisa ma con una certa forzatura
> resta il fatto che presumo ci siano coppie che sono veramente complici in queste scelte ma non ne conosco


Io ho la sensazione per quel nulla che mi capita di sfiorare, come esperienza diretta, che ci sia sempre la solita umanissima corsa affannosa a eliminare ogni segreto, aggirando l ostacolo con la coppia aperta...

Ma alla fine anche in coppie cosiddette "aperte" la mia sensazione è che comunque i segreti ci sono...


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non mi pare che qui si siano usati parametri propri per valutare  situazioni altrui, la maggior parte dei commenti mi sembra abbia  riguardato la situazione specifica, che per quello che è la mia  esperienza in questo caso è più esplicita ma non così infrequente.
> 
> Non sarei in grado di stabilire se esistano coppie che vivono una  sessualità promiscua in modo aperto con soddisfazione, è qualcosa che va  al di là delle mie esperienze e non mi permetto di esprimere opinioni  in merito, mi limito a dire che le "coppie aperte" che ho conosciuto io  hanno tutte resistito meno di una manciata di anni. Devo però dire che  tutte avevano un partner trainante e uno che, in realtà, si adattava...  Presumo che sia necessaria una condivisione della filosofia sottostante  ed una convinzione da parte di entrambi di seguire questa strada...
> 
> ...


Allora..cominciamo con l'evidenziare alcuni passaggi dei loro thread, perché magari ti sono sfuggiti. In effetti 17 pagine da leggere non sono poche ed è comprensibilissimo.



kikko64 ha detto:


> La mia ex-amante ed il suo compagno la pensano entrambi esattamente così.
> All'inizio della storia, lei mise subito in chiaro che il nostro sarebbe stato un rapporto di "solo sesso" senza nessun altro tipo di implicazione "emotivo/sentimentale" (che era poi quello di cui io pensavo di di aver bisogno in quel "momento storico", sbagliandomi clamorosamente) e che il suo compagno (che fra l'altro conosco bene) sarebbe stato messo al corrente delle nostre "attività ricreative" (come era sempre successo in passato).
> Dopo quasi un anno (durante il quale ci eravamo "incontrati" forse cinque o sei volte) le chiesi cosa ne pensava il suo compagno della nostra "storia" che, almeno del mio punto di vista, cominciava sempre di più ad assomigliare ad una "relazione" e lei mi rispose "non gli ho ancora detto niente di te e di me ... lui crede che noi si esca solo a cena"
> Quando le chiesi il perché di questa reticenza che, viste le premesse, mi sembrava un po' strana, lei si limitò a rispondermi dicendo che non se l'era sentita di parlarne con lui, perché con me, oltre al sesso, aveva trovato qualcuno con cui parlare e "confidarsi", cosa che non le era mai successa con gli altri uomini ... e questa cosa a lui non sarebbe piaciuta granché ...
> ...





ilnikko ha detto:


> Si pero' ragazze...non è che se scopate solo una/due volte va' bene perchè tanto non metto a rischio i sentimenti. Se la mia donna fa' l'amore con un altro vuol dire che c'è già qualcosa di serio che non va tra me e lei, al netto dell'incazzatura che posso avere per le corna. E questo non secondo la chiesa cattolica, secondo me. Altrimenti facciamo che stiamo assieme ma ogni 15 del mese vado a farmi la collega e te l'idraulico....*bo', non lo so, mi sa' che sto invecchiando ma il bello di 'sta promiscuità io non l'ho mai visto. Ma come cazzo si fa' a farsi sbattere al muro da Gaetano e dopo un'ora chiedere ad Armando se le trofie le vuole col pesto o col sugo...!!  dai !
> ripeto, saro' antico io*...





ilnikko ha detto:


> kikko c'hai na Leffe pagata
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12155


La mia risposta, sulla situazione in generale e non specifica di @_lorella89_, è proprio sulle considerazioni generali di @_kikko64_ e di @_ilnikko_. 
Ovviamente lo hanno capito anche i banner di questo Forum che la situazione di @_lorella89_ non può durare perché non è paritaria. C'è chi si fa i fatti suoi (lei) con grande convinzione e chi invece ha subito per anni questa situazione perché non fa parte probabilmente del suo modo naturale di vivere la coppia.

Scrivi il giusto sul fatto che non hai elementi per sapere se le coppie aperte possono esistere e sono felici. Soprattutto se le uniche che hai conosciuto (non so quante, ma sicuramente non un centinaio credo) si siano poi rotte. Io ne conosco almeno un paio e funzionano. La mia è semi-aperta e (facendo i dovuti scongiuri) mi pare che funzioni.
Io non riuscirei a stare in una coppia dove la mia compagna esce per i fatti suoi con qualcun altro (e io non riuscirei a fare lo stesso). Non ho problemi invece a condividerla in un gioco di coppia, se fatto con chi ci piace e con chi c'è una grande intesa fisica ed emotiva. E per lei vale lo stesso.
E' ovvio che un monogamo convinto non può capire. Così come io non posso capire come fanno ad esistere addirittura i poliamori (3 persone che vivono sotto lo stesso tetto e che si amano come fossero una coppia). 
MA CHI SONO IO PER DIRE CHE QUESTE COSE NON ESISTONO (O SONO SOLAMENTE SITUAZIONI DI COMODO) SOLO PERCHE' NON FANNO PARTE DELLA MIA NATURA?
E' un po' come dire che l'omosessualità è contro natura perché l'amore esiste solo tra l'uomo e la donna.

La coppia funziona nel momento in cui esiste una condivisione paritaria di certi elementi fondamentali. Questo vale sia per le coppie aperte che per quelle tradizionali. E mi pare di non dire una bestialità affermando che la probabilità di un tradimento sia pari quasi a zero in una coppia aperta, semplicemente per il fatto che è tutto alla luce del sole e condiviso. Le probabilità di innamorarsi di qualcun altro per il resto sono assolutamente identiche in tutte le coppie, aperte, semi-aperte o chiuse a doppia mandata.

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ieri sera non ho quasi dormito perché avevo parlato di noi della nostra intimità con altri e non con lui a sua insaputa .* Questa mattina gli ho fatto leggere quello che abbiamo scritto* .


Hai fatto bene 

Io penso che sei (siete) andati un po' per il dritto e un po' per il rovescio...

Provo a spiegarmi. 

Io credo che o si inizia una storia, dove entrambi hanno già molto chiaro quali siano le implicazioni emotive dell'apertura della coppia, perchè già sperimentato. E quindi ognuno conosce se stesso e i propri limiti. Quindi si può tranquillamente giocare. 

Oppure, si vuole sperimentare una situazione che appartiene alle fantasie, ma di cui non si ha mai avuto esperienza. 
E allora secondo me serve qualche precauzione in più.

Per precauzione intendo andarci insieme in quella direzione. Facendo un passo e poi parlando. E poi riparlando e condividendo. E si costruisce insieme il cosa, il come, il chi. 

Poi ci stanno tutti i limiti di questo mondo. Ma io penso che debbano essere conosciuti prima di poterli condividere. 

Conoscerli già. O andare a scoprirli insieme sono due situazioni diverse. 

E hanno due percorsi diversi. 

Conosco coppie che si divertono insieme così. 
Alcuni partecipano. E il terzo è un "toy" per entrambi. 

Conosco coppie che ognuno si fa la sua parte e la condivisione è silente. 

Io di mio propendo per la prima situazione. Mi intriga di più. 
Ma credo che serva arrivarci insieme. 

Non mi reprimerei. (già fatto...e i risultati sono stati disastrosi, per usare un eufemismo). 
Con il mio compagno per ora abbiamo dato la priorità al costruire fra noi. Un passo per volta. Con calma. 

Strutturare il Noi. Perchè è la priorità per ognuno di noi due. 
Nelle prospettive c'è un* terz*. E in quella direzione ci stiamo condividendo. 

LA gelosia è erotizzabile, per esempio...ma serve, come ha già detto qualcuno, conoscersi piuttosto bene, per giocare serenamente. E io penso serva un grado di condivisione che da come scrivi mi pare non abbiate. 

Se il grado di condivisione ci fosse, la tua soluzione non sarebbe o mi reprimo io o ti reprimi tu. 
(e guarda che anche "l'imposizione" di un proprio desiderio ha come risultato la repressione).

Sarebbe la ricerca di altro. Che magari porta comunque lì o al lasciarsi. 

Da come ti leggo....a me sembra che prima di aprirvi al "mondo" abbiate un gran bisogno di rientrare fra Voi e guardarvi, ascoltarvi e capirvi. Hai fretta...troppa. Secondo me. 
Il fatto che lui avesse avuto problemi di erezione dice tantissimo...e se mi permetti...non avete avuto gran Cura uno dell'altro, se siete arrivati lì. 
Che ha dovuto parlare il corpo, per riempire i silenzi delle parole. Per chiedere ascolto. 

SE vuoi pensare situazioni in cui tu accudisci lui mentre fate sesso con altr* insieme, il grado di complicità e intesa è alto. Salvo non sapere cosa si sta facendo. O saperlo poco e in modo incompleto. 
E se vuoi accudire il corpo dell'altro...io due domande su cosa non ha girato fra voi tanto da portare il suo corpo a parlare al posto delle parole me le farei. 

Ma un discorso è arrivarci per la paura di perdersi. A prendere una posizione. 
Altro discorso è arrivarci per Condivisione e Cura reciproca. E poi magari ci si lascia uguale...ma non penso sia quello il punto.

Tu sei arrivata alla posizione di reprimerti per paura. 
E non è una gran consigliera...in questi termini.


----------



## marietto (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La coppia funziona nel momento in cui esiste una condivisione paritaria di certi elementi fondamentali. Questo vale sia per le coppie aperte che per quelle tradizionali. E mi pare di non dire una bestialità affermando che la probabilità di un tradimento sia pari quasi a zero in una coppia aperta, semplicemente per il fatto che è tutto alla luce del sole e condiviso. Le probabilità di innamorarsi di qualcun altro per il resto sono assolutamente identiche in tutte le coppie, aperte, semi-aperte o chiuse a doppia mandata.
> 
> Buscopann


Sostanzialmente d'accordo.

Dire che quello che scrivi qui sul tradimento (non adulterio) non è bestialità, ma un'ovvietà che a mio parere non dimostra nulla.

Mi pare un po' come dire che la rottura del motore sia più frequente nelle auto che nelle bici, o che le ali subiscono danni più frequentemente negli aerei che nelle auto.

Vero, ma non esplicativo nè dimostrativo di alcunchè


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E mi pare di non dire una bestialità affermando che la probabilità di un tradimento sia pari* quasi a zero *in una coppia aperta, semplicemente per il fatto che è tutto alla luce del sole e condiviso.
> Buscopann


QUASI...

io di coppie aperte ne conosco solo una, ma aperta ammodo, e però questo, nei fatti, invece avviene..

lei si vede di nascosto al suo lui con un uomo con cui hanno avuto in passato sesso a 3 per fare body massage

e di nascosto a lui fa tante altre cose, che adesso qui non posso dire


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> QUASI...
> 
> io di coppie aperte ne conosco solo una, ma aperta ammodo, e però questo, nei fatti, invece avviene..
> 
> ...


Se lo fanno di nascosto è tradimento. Infatti ho scritto Quasi.

Per me è incomprensibile l'adulterio nelle coppie aperte. Ma sono consapevole che esiste pure quello.  

Direi che in questo caso non è la coppia aperta che non funziona. Ma la coppia in sé..

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente d'accordo.
> 
> Dire che quello che scrivi qui sul tradimento (non adulterio) non è bestialità, ma un'ovvietà che a mio parere non dimostra nulla.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti io non volevo dimostrare proprio nulla, se non il fatto che affermare l'inesistenza di una cosa solo perché non la capiamo o non fa parte della nostra natura è una mera cazzata.

Buscopann


----------



## marietto (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà però l'adulterio è enormemente più diffuso nelle coppie teoricamente tradizionali. Evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non funziona soprattutto in queste ultime che non nelle altre.
> 
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non volevo dimostrare proprio nulla, se non il fatto che affermare l'inesistenza di una cosa solo perché non la capiamo o non fa parte della nostra natura è una mera cazzata.
> 
> Buscopann


Io avevo l'impressione che volessi dimostrare una cosa che in realtà non dimostravi affatto, ma probabilmente ho interpretato male io


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Io avevo l'impressione che volessi dimostrare una cosa che in realtà non dimostravi affatto, ma probabilmente ho interpretato male io


Era una provocazione. Per smentire il fatto che la coppia tradizionale è er mejo :carneval:

Se il tradimento è così ampiamnte diffuso tra le coppie tradizionali, direi che forse bisogna essere più umili nel lanciarsi in certe affermazioni. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Ad ogni modo [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION] va apprezzata per il fatto che coinvolge il suo partner in questa discussione. E' la dimostrazione che vuole effettivamente trovare un punto di equilibrio e che c'è dialogo tra i due.

Ci sono coppie dove non ci si parla più neppure per decidere cosa guardare in televisione. Però si fa poi finta che vada tutto bene 

Buscopann


----------



## marietto (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Era una provocazione. Per smentire il fatto che la coppia tradizionale è er mejo :carneval:
> 
> Se il tradimento è così ampiamnte diffuso tra le coppie tradizionali, direi che forse bisogna essere più umili nel lanciarsi in certe affermazioni.
> 
> Buscopann


Personalmente, non l'ho mai affermato...

Resta er mejo per quello che mi riguarda, ma un rapporto, nel lungo termine, deve farti sentire bene, ognuno di noi ha il suo modo di stare bene. Io trovo che sia importante cercare di essere onesti con l'altro e con se stessi, il resto verrà...


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Personalmente, non l'ho mai affermato...
> 
> Resta er mejo per quello che mi riguarda, ma un rapporto, nel lungo termine, deve farti sentire bene, ognuno di noi ha il suo modo di stare bene. Io trovo che sia importante cercare di essere onesti con l'altro e con se stessi, il resto verrà...


:cincin:

Buscopann


----------



## marietto (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo @_lorella89_ va apprezzata per il fatto che coinvolge il suo partner in questa discussione. E' la dimostrazione che vuole effettivamente trovare un punto di equilibrio e che c'è dialogo tra i due.
> 
> Ci sono coppie dove non ci si parla più neppure per decidere cosa guardare in televisione. Però si fa poi finta che vada tutto bene
> 
> Buscopann


Ma per me [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION] si è comportata sostanzialmente bene (a parte presentare l'altro al fidanzato, che lei vedeva che già soffriva... allora, sparagli ).

Diciamo che bisogna che entrambi chiariscano l'un l'altro, ma soprattutto a se stessi, cosa vogliono da un rapporto e da questo rapporto...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se lo fanno di nascosto è tradimento. Infatti ho scritto Quasi.
> 
> Per me è incomprensibile l'adulterio nelle coppie aperte. Ma sono consapevole che esiste pure quello.
> 
> ...


il fatto è che bene o male un po' tutti abbiamo la quasi certezza matematica che il nostro partner ci dirà sempre tutto, riguardo a se:

- perché abbiamo insieme il conto in banca
- perché abbiamo due figli
- perché abbiamo fatto giuramento all'altare
- perché siamo una coppia aperta
- perché con la storia che abbiamo noi, nessuno mai..
- perché il giorno del compleanno facciamo sempre il regalino
perché perché perché......

il sesso condiviso e libero come chiave che apre indiscutibilmente la porta della totale sincerità (ormai.. cosa avresti da nascondere??)

è qui che sta l'errore marchiano (ovviamente secondo me).... immaginare con la chiave della sessualità di aver aperto tutto... ed eliminato ogni possibilità di riservatezza da parte dell'altro.... o di possibilità di viversi autonomamente e senza far pubblicità una cosa propria


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora..cominciamo con l'evidenziare alcuni passaggi dei loro thread, perché magari ti sono sfuggiti. In effetti 17 pagine da leggere non sono poche ed è comprensibilissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cicci che vor di coppia semi-aperta ?   quello che ho nerettato ?


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> cicci che vor di coppia semi-aperta ?   quello che ho nerettato ?


Nel mio caso sì...non sapevo come chiamarla 

Hai definizioni migliori? :saggio: (io prendo appunti)

Buscopann


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Piperita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perfetto! Lui sperava che cambiasse, ma se non è successo non possiamo darle colpa. Lei è stata chiara, chi no lo è stato è lui.
> ...


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Io non sono mai uscita più di 3 o 4 volte con ognuno .


Chiedo scusa,avevo capito che con questi avevi rapporti intimi,invece ci uscivi solamente...oppure uscire e scopare ora sono sinonimi?Cavolo,il mio dizionario ha bisogno di un aggiornamento urgente!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nel mio caso sì...non sapevo come chiamarla
> 
> Hai definizioni migliori? :saggio: (io prendo appunti)
> 
> Buscopann


a me sembra aperta senza il semi


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> il fatto è che bene o male un po' tutti abbiamo la quasi certezza matematica che il nostro partner ci dirà sempre tutto, riguardo a se:
> 
> - perché abbiamo insieme il conto in banca
> - perché abbiamo due figli
> ...


non vorrei sembrare aliena
io qualche segreto me lo tengo per me, non lo esprimo a nessuno  a chi amo


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> delfino curioso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Senti la relazione è partita con ognuno fa le proprie esperienze non in modo tradizionale. Questo è tutto per me.
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare aliena
> io qualche segreto me lo tengo per me, non lo esprimo a nessuno  a chi amo


non lo esprimi a nessuno ma a chi ami si? 

oppure non lo esprimi a nessuno, incluso chi ami?

io si.. confesso.. 

molte cose sono mie, segreti miei...

del resto.. sin da piccoli chi di noi non ha avuto piccoli o grandi segreti verso i propri genitori?... 

Forse io e basta?

voleva allora dire che non li amavamo..??.. ...... io non direi proprio, almeno per quanto mi riguarda non c'entra nulla


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non lo esprimi a nessuno ma a chi ami si?
> 
> oppure non lo esprimi a nessuno, incluso chi ami?
> 
> ...


lo tengo per me e basta


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Piperita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma guarda un po'.
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare aliena
> io qualche segreto me lo tengo per me, non lo esprimo a nessuno  a chi amo


Non sei per niente aliena. Se dovessimo condividere proprio tutto sai che palle.. Neppure una sega in pace ci si potrebbe fare 

Buscopann


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> questa cosa che tu commenti non l'ho scritta io.


 hai quotato qualcosa che non ho scritto io


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> ma guarda un po'.
> Questo ingrato,dopo che lei,vincendo tutte i suoi pudori,gli ha presentato la sua ultima conquista,permettendogli così di poter instaurare una vera,sincera,e paritaria amicizia,(lei ama te,ma gode,geme con me!!!,)si permette di azzardare rimostranze e,non contento,si presenta al dunque con un'erezione farlocca,solo perché si rende conto che il sesso anale ora è molto più agevole,ma non grazie a lui.È proprio vero,la gente non sa più cos'è la gratitudine......


Punti di vista
Se non esistessero non staremmo qui a parlare


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a me sembra aperta senza il semi


Era un modo come un altro per darsi un "tono" :carneval:

Scherzi a parte. C'è differenza rispetto alla coppia aperta nel senso canonico del termine.. Quella in stile "liberi tutti" tanto per capirsi 

Buscopann


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare aliena
> io qualche segreto me lo tengo per me, non lo esprimo a nessuno  a chi amo


Non sei aliena, anche io faccio lo stesso


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> lo tengo per me e basta


Io pure..
Mia moglie sicuramente pure avrà cose solo sue

Per me è giusto cosi

Ma fossimo una coppia aperta a 960 gradi sarebbe assolutamente uguale, almeno per me.


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

*Sono il compagno*

di lorella . Ho letto ma non saprei da dove iniziare . All inizio l ho vista come una bella trasgressione , un rapporto diverso dai precedenti . Poi mi sono reso conto che per me non andava . Ne abbiamo parlato ma l amore che ho per lei e l amore che lei mi dimostra nel quotidiano mi ha sempre frenato nel prendere posizioni definitive . Mai ho sentito una donna più mia di come sentivo lorella , qualcuno farà ironia ma ci sta . La posizione definitiva l ho presa la sera in cui ci furono le presentazioni . Quando lei torno l affrontai e le dissi di andarsene : ci amavamo ma non poteva andare avanti così . Non è che avessi cambiato idea ma non faceva per me . Quella notte parlammo tanto facemmo l amore , non pensavo di riuscirci , e ci siamo dati l ultima possibilità . So che viviamo certe cose in modo diverso e non conciliabile ma per ora andiamo avanti. Finché saremo felici lo saremo assieme poi si vedrà . A lei l ho detto : sul lungo periodo non ci vedo come coppia .


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> di lorella . Ho letto ma non saprei da dove iniziare . All inizio l ho vista come una bella trasgressione , un rapporto diverso dai precedenti . Poi mi sono reso conto che per me non andava . Ne abbiamo parlato ma l amore che ho per lei e l amore che lei mi dimostra nel quotidiano mi ha sempre frenato nel prendere posizioni definitive . Mai ho sentito una donna più mia di come sentivo lorella , qualcuno farà ironia ma ci sta . La posizione definitiva l ho presa la sera in cui ci furono le presentazioni . Quando lei torno l affrontai e le dissi di andarsene : ci amavamo ma non poteva andare avanti così . Non è che avessi cambiato idea ma non faceva per me . Quella notte parlammo tanto facemmo l amore , non pensavo di riuscirci , e ci siamo dati l ultima possibilità . So che viviamo certe cose in modo diverso e non conciliabile ma per ora andiamo avanti. Finché saremo felici lo saremo assieme poi si vedrà . A lei l ho detto : sul lungo periodo non ci vedo come coppia .


Tu però non mi sembri così felice sai?  Vai avanti in questo modo semplicemente perché stai scegliendo quello che per te è il male minore, in quanto un futuro senza di lei lo vedi ancora più devastante

Buscopann


----------



## TradiAdmin (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> di lorella . Ho letto ma non saprei da dove iniziare . All inizio l ho vista come una bella trasgressione , un rapporto diverso dai precedenti . Poi mi sono reso conto che per me non andava . Ne abbiamo parlato ma l amore che ho per lei e l amore che lei mi dimostra nel quotidiano mi ha sempre frenato nel prendere posizioni definitive . Mai ho sentito una donna più mia di come sentivo lorella , qualcuno farà ironia ma ci sta . La posizione definitiva l ho presa la sera in cui ci furono le presentazioni . Quando lei torno l affrontai e le dissi di andarsene : ci amavamo ma non poteva andare avanti così . Non è che avessi cambiato idea ma non faceva per me . Quella notte parlammo tanto facemmo l amore , non pensavo di riuscirci , e ci siamo dati l ultima possibilità . So che viviamo certe cose in modo diverso e non conciliabile ma per ora andiamo avanti. Finché saremo felici lo saremo assieme poi si vedrà . A lei l ho detto : sul lungo periodo non ci vedo come coppia .


Salve, per una più facile discussione, posso chiederti di crearti un nick tuo, senza usare quello di Lorella?


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Punti di vista
> Se non esistessero non staremmo qui a parlare


 Punti di vista....ok.
Scusami,ma il tuo punto di vista lo vedo sempre parecchio schierato e poco centrato rispetto all'argomento del contendere.
Certo,tutto è relativo,anche questo è un punto di vista....


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> Salve, per una più facile discussione, posso chiederti di crearti un nick tuo, senza usare quello di Lorella?


No , non ho intenzione di intervenire ulteriormente .


----------



## TradiAdmin (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> No , non ho intenzione di intervenire ulteriormente .


come preferisci, se dovessi cambiare idea, sarai benvenuto come lo è Lorella.


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu però non mi sembri così felice sai?  Vai avanti in questo modo semplicemente perché stai scegliendo quello che per te è il male minore, in quanto un futuro senza di lei lo vedi ancora più devastante
> 
> Buscopann


Sulle aspettative ultime e sulla consapevolezza che sul lungo termine non potrà funzionare L ho già scritto . Ora sono felice e mi basta e non vedo perché troncare . Quando non andrà più troncheremo . Non intervengo più e la discussione di lorella che scriva lei . Buon sabato


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sei per niente aliena. Se dovessimo condividere proprio tutto sai che palle.. Neppure una sega in pace ci si potrebbe fare
> 
> Buscopann


Hai capito e dico io, ma poi esser un po' reticeti mica fa male  

ma tu da piccolo ti rinchiudevi in bagno a chiave oppure in camera sotto  le coperte o nello sgabuzzino  delle scope ? :mexican:


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> di lorella . Ho letto ma non saprei da dove iniziare . All inizio l ho vista come una bella trasgressione , un rapporto diverso dai precedenti . Poi mi sono reso conto che per me non andava . Ne abbiamo parlato ma l amore che ho per lei e l amore che lei mi dimostra nel quotidiano mi ha sempre frenato nel prendere posizioni definitive . Mai ho sentito una donna più mia di come sentivo lorella , qualcuno farà ironia ma ci sta . La posizione definitiva l ho presa la sera in cui ci furono le presentazioni . Quando lei torno l affrontai e le dissi di andarsene : ci amavamo ma non poteva andare avanti così . Non è che avessi cambiato idea ma non faceva per me . Quella notte parlammo tanto facemmo l amore , non pensavo di riuscirci , e ci siamo dati l ultima possibilità . So che viviamo certe cose in modo diverso e non conciliabile ma per ora andiamo avanti. Finché saremo felici lo saremo assieme poi si vedrà . A lei l ho detto : sul lungo periodo non ci vedo come coppia .


Ma,scusa,potresti essere più preciso?Cosa successe e come avvenne la presentazione?fu organizzata da loro o avvenne per caso?fu un breve incontro o  un caffè informale?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Era un modo come un altro per darsi un "tono" :carneval:
> 
> Scherzi a parte. C'è differenza rispetto alla coppia aperta nel senso canonico del termine.. Quella in stile "liberi tutti" tanto per capirsi
> 
> Buscopann


Si, capito 

Quella del tana libera tutti !!!! Altra cosa


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io pure..
> Mia moglie sicuramente pure avrà cose solo sue
> 
> Per me è giusto cosi
> ...


960 gradi sarebbe spalancata più che aperta :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

*...*



lorella89 ha detto:


> Sulle aspettative ultime e sulla consapevolezza che sul lungo termine non potrà funzionare L ho già scritto . Ora sono felice e mi basta e non vedo perché troncare . Quando non andrà più troncheremo . Non intervengo più e la discussione di lorella che scriva lei . Buon sabato


Altrettanto a te!
Forse a lei fa piacere tu partecipi, ma se ritieni di no, bene cosi!


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai capito e dico io, ma poi esser un po' reticeti mica fa male
> 
> ma tu da piccolo ti rinchiudevi in bagno a chiave oppure in camera sotto  le coperte o nello sgabuzzino  delle scope ? :mexican:


La doccia e il letto penso che siano in testa alla graduatoria. Poi è arrivato internet. E la postazione del PC ha stravolto tutte le classifiche :rotfl::rotfl:

Tu ci davi nello sgabuzzino delle scope invece? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

*Ah beh*



lorella89 ha detto:


> Sulle aspettative ultime e sulla consapevolezza che sul lungo termine non potrà funzionare L ho già scritto . Ora sono felice e mi basta e non vedo perché troncare . Quando non andrà più troncheremo . Non intervengo più e la discussione di lorella che scriva lei . Buon sabato


Se sta bene a lui,di che stiamo parlando?Buona camicia a tutti...


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Punti di vista....ok.
> Scusami,ma il tuo punto di vista lo vedo sempre parecchio schierato e poco centrato rispetto all'argomento del contendere.
> Certo,tutto è relativo,anche questo è un punto di vista....


Scusami ma schierata con chi?
Una utente appena iscritta parla del suo problema, di come lei sia stata subito chiara con il compagno e di come siano poi progredite le cose. 
Io ho solo analizzato la situazione oggettivamente. Per te è un punto di vista poco centrato per me è centrato sì. Il problema sta a monte, il discorso della presentazione dell'amico è solo successivo.


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

Trilobita fa finta di non capire e provoca . Il mio compagno ha scritto che per ora che siamo una coppia più tradizionale gli sta bene se e quando non sarà più così : ognuno per la propria strada . Mi sembrava di essere stata chiara che ora siamo solo noi due .


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> di lorella . Ho letto ma non saprei da dove iniziare . All inizio l ho vista come una bella trasgressione , un rapporto diverso dai precedenti . Poi mi sono reso conto che per me non andava . Ne abbiamo parlato ma l amore che ho per lei e l amore che lei mi dimostra nel quotidiano mi ha sempre frenato nel prendere posizioni definitive . *Mai ho sentito una donna più mia di come sentivo lorella* , qualcuno farà ironia ma ci sta . La posizione definitiva l ho presa la sera in cui ci furono le presentazioni . Quando lei torno l affrontai e le dissi di andarsene : ci amavamo ma non poteva andare avanti così . Non è che avessi cambiato idea ma non faceva per me . Quella notte parlammo tanto facemmo l amore , non pensavo di riuscirci , e ci siamo dati l ultima possibilità . So che viviamo certe cose in modo diverso e non conciliabile ma per ora andiamo avanti. Finché saremo felici lo saremo assieme poi si vedrà . *A lei l ho detto : sul lungo periodo non ci vedo come coppia* .


Ciao

Io e il mio attuale compagno ci siamo incontrati su questo esatto presupposto. (secondo grassetto).

Lui che andava in loop su equità e giustizia di un simile presupposto
Io che andavo in loop perchè non riuscivo a "portarlo" in un territorio in cui il futuro era semplicemente futuro: ossia frutto di un presente ben vissuto e condiviso, passo a passo...con calma e accettazione, innanzitutto di se stessi..e faticavo ad andarci io stessa in quel territorio, anche se per motivi speculari a quelli di lui...fra noi la promiscua sono io  (anche se lui sogna un harem..:carneval

Cercate di non andare avanti nel tempo, che è solo una illusione...e invece provate a cercare stabilità ne qui e ora...

Il futuro, non esiste. SE non come pura e semplice proiezione del passato...passato che è il contenitore di esperienze, condizionamenti, paure e pregiudizi...

Cercate di parlarvi, senza fretta...

Quello che avete incontrato è un limite. 

Oggettivo o soggettivo? 

Ci avete ragionato insieme? 

E' fisso? 
E' fisso adesso? 
O è inamovibile? 

L'equilibrio non esiste...se non come equilibrio dinamico. Che è in fondo squilibrio...

In bocca al lupo! 

Il primo grassetto...è bello! vi auguro di riuscire a coltivarlo...con Cura. E reciprocità.


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusami ma schierata verso chi?
> Una utente appena iscritta parla del suo problema, di come lei sia stata subito chiara con il compagno e di come siano poi progredite le cose.
> Io ho solo analizzato la situazione oggettivamente. Per te è un punto di vista poco centrato per me è centrato sì. Il problema sta a monte, il discorso della presentazione dell'amico è solo successivo.


Guarda che la presentazione ha comunque avuto il merito di farci tirare fuori tutto, metterci una di fronte alla altra e parlare parlare e cercare di costruire qualcosa di diverso . Emozioni anche molto forti situazioni che mi fanno girare la testa , questo e quello che il mio compagno mi sta dando . Forse per compensare forse perché non ha più L ansia del confronto è uscita una parte trasgressiva di lui che non aveva mai manifestato


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se sta bene a lui,di che stiamo parlando?Buona camicia a tutti...


lorella l'aveva detto che lui era partecipe

...non penso sia una semplice questione di "stare bene" o meno...stanno testando binari "diversi" da quelli socialmente pensati per far funzionare il sistema sociale. 
Che poi ci possano riuscire o meno, solo il tempo...

Di mio sostengo, e sperimento, che i binari sono molti, non solo quelli socialmente accettati...il punto è che ognuno scelga il proprio consapevolmente e non per adesione ad un sistema. 

E scegliere consapevolmente significa anche aderire al sistema e a ciò che prevede, se lo si desidera...ma per scelta individuale e non per declinazione e allineamento alla posizione generale...e secondo se stessi...
non secondo il grande libro della vita,  che non si sa ancora bene chi l'abbia scritto....


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La doccia e il letto penso che siano in testa alla graduatoria. Poi è arrivato internet. E la postazione del PC ha stravolto tutte le classifiche :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Tu ci davi nello sgabuzzino delle scope invece? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


No troppo scomodo, però la doccia in effetti


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Guarda che la presentazione ha comunque avuto il merito di farci tirare fuori tutto, metterci una di fronte alla altra e parlare parlare e cercare di costruire qualcosa di diverso . Emozioni anche molto forti situazioni che mi fanno girare la testa , questo e quello che il mio compagno mi sta dando . Forse per compensare forse perché non ha più L ansia del confronto è uscita una parte trasgressiva di lui che non aveva mai manifestato


Bene, mi fa piacere.

In ogni caso continuo ad ammirarti per la tua chiarezza. 
Viviamo in un mondo dove l'ipocrisia regna sovrana, dove nessuno riesce ad essere se stesso per paura del giudizio altrui. Tu hai il coraggio di essere te stessa, continua così!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho la sensazione per quel nulla che mi capita di sfiorare, come esperienza diretta, che ci sia sempre la solita umanissima corsa affannosa a eliminare ogni segreto, aggirando l ostacolo con la coppia aperta...
> 
> Ma alla fine anche in coppie cosiddette "aperte" la mia sensazione è che comunque i segreti ci sono...


Mentre leggevo i vari interventi pensavo a quello che avrei voluto dire e l'hai fatto tu.


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,scusa,potresti essere più preciso?Cosa successe e come avvenne la presentazione?fu organizzata da loro o avvenne per caso?fu un breve incontro o  un caffè informale?


Tra un po' usciamo io e il mio compagno per cui a dopo . La serata fu organizzata da me . Poi io non rientrai a casa subito ma stetti fuori con L amico mentre il mio compagno torno a casa .


----------



## ilnikko (19 Novembre 2016)

@_Buscopann_ hai letto l'intervento del compagno di lorella ? non è che io o qualcun altro neghiamo l'esistenza di coppie semi o totalmente aperte, personalmente non lo concepisco ma se sei contento tu quando saluti tua moglie mentre esce a cena con un altro a me non è che importa piu' di tanto, contento te contento anche io.... è che si era capito dall'inizio che lei giocava a scopa ed  il compagno a  briscola. Tutto qui. Tant'è che lui non vede futuro.


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Bene, mi fa piacere.
> 
> In ogni caso continuo ad ammirarti per la tua chiarezza.
> Viviamo in un mondo dove l'ipocrisia regna sovrana, dove nessuno riesce ad essere se stesso per paura del giudizio altrui. Tu hai il coraggio di essere te stessa, continua così!


Grazie ti sento vicina . Per ora il rapporto monogamo non mi pesa certo che il mio compagno mi sta stupendo come fantasia ed iniziative e non parlo solo di pazzie di sesso .


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> il fatto è che bene o male un po' tutti abbiamo la quasi certezza matematica che il nostro partner ci dirà sempre tutto, riguardo a se:
> 
> - perché abbiamo insieme il conto in banca
> - perché abbiamo due figli
> ...


Concordo di nuovo.


----------



## lorella89 (19 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> @_Buscopann_ hai letto l'intervento del compagno di lorella ? non è che io o qualcun altro neghiamo l'esistenza di coppie semi o totalmente aperte, personalmente non lo concepisco ma se sei contento tu quando saluti tua moglie mentre esce a cena con un altro a me non è che importa piu' di tanto, contento te contento anche io.... è che si era capito dall'inizio che lei giocava a scopa ed  il compagno a  briscola. Tutto qui. Tant'è che lui non vede futuro.


Non lo sto più facendo e questo che voleva dire . Il passato è passato oggi è quello che stiamo vivendo e ci amiamo il futuro non lo sappiamo ma non lo sai neppure tu , anzi io solo specchiata nei suoi confronti e lui lo sa , quanti di voi lo sono con i vs compagni e viceversa ? Se vado a ballare lui sa che sono a ballare con le amiche quanti di voi possono mettere la mano sul fuoco per le loro donne o uomini ?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non lo esprimi a nessuno ma a chi ami si?
> 
> oppure non lo esprimi a nessuno, incluso chi ami?
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> lo tengo per me e basta


La totale condivisione la trovo soffocante.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io pure..
> Mia moglie sicuramente pure avrà cose solo sue
> 
> Per me è giusto cosi
> ...


Mi mostri 960gradi?


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> non è che tutto vada bene. lui non accetta appieno questa condivisione. è uscito con un' altra donna una sola volta ma non è andata bene non si sentiva a suo agio. a me piacerebbe condividere tutto con lui , anche presentargli i miei amici. una volta lo feci ma la tensione era a 1000.



Vedi? Non siete in sintonia, per il tuo compagno è una forzatura. Ci ha provato ad essere in linea con te, magari da un lato ne era anche intrigato, ma se non si è così di indole non c'è niente da fare se non prendere atto che come coppia non potete funzionare.
A te sembra facile trovare un partner che abbia la tua inclinazione?
Io la vedo un po dura invece...quando si fa coppia desideriamo l'esclusività, anche fisica e ancor di più se amiamo profondamente. 
È un sentire normalissimo di noi umani...della maggior parte di noi, quindi non ti meravigliare del tuo compagno, semmai di te stessa.
Io sono "tristemente" nota perché concederei al marito una divagazione fisica ogni tanto (ma solo con professioniste) e quello che ho scritto può apparire in contraddizione...il motivo di ciò è che, dopo lo sconvolgimento che ho subito nella mia vita affettiva non trovo più il senso all' esclusività per quanto mi riguarda e  neanche mi interessa più.
Tanto non c'è stata nel nostro periodo più bello per me...e ora non me ne frega più.
Ma sarebbe stato bello e molto apprezzato da me sapere che la mia attrattiva fisica nei suoi confronti l'aveva appagato e gli era bastata.
Ma forse è una pretesa che ha della fantascienza...
Per te sicuramente !


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La totale condivisione la trovo soffocante.


Io troverei soffocante anche fare qualsiasi cosa insieme senza dei momenti solo per me :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io troverei soffocante anche fare qualsiasi cosa insieme senza dei momenti solo per me :singleeye:


Ma poi...che gli racconti?


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

*Boh*



lorella89 ha detto:


> Trilobita fa finta di non capire e provoca . Il mio compagno ha scritto che per ora che siamo una coppia più tradizionale gli sta bene se e quando non sarà più così : ognuno per la propria strada . Mi sembrava di essere stata chiara che ora siamo solo noi due .


Guarda che io fin da subito ho scritto che il tuo compagno non aveva nulla su cui recriminare,anzi,tu eri quella che era stata nei patti,non lui.
Ho espresso perplessità sulla presentazione tra lui e uno dei 5,ma qualcuno ha detto che ci sta,comprensibile e per nulla insensibile nei confronti del tuo lui.
Ho ricaricato il mio punto di vista per paradossi estremi,ma quasi banali per un monogamo.
Dopo il suo intervento,ho spostato il mio punto d'osservazione,che chiaramente non è il suo neanche lontanamente.
Lorella,io non faccio finta di non capire,purtroppo ho dei limiti.
Tu dici di essere monogama con lui ora.
In post precedente,affermi che PER ORA ti fai bastare il suo sentimento.
Adesso,alla luce dell'intervento del tuo compagno capisco quel PER ORA.
Semplice.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poi...che gli racconti?


Io racconto poco


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io racconto poco


Beh ogni tanto si parla :mexican:


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Non lo sto più facendo e questo che voleva dire . Il passato è passato oggi è quello che stiamo vivendo e ci amiamo il futuro non lo sappiamo ma non lo sai neppure tu , anzi io solo specchiata nei suoi confronti e lui lo sa , quanti di voi lo sono con i vs compagni e viceversa ? Se vado a ballare lui sa che sono a ballare con le amiche quanti di voi possono mettere la mano sul fuoco per le loro donne o uomini ?


Quoto.


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

*Trasgressione.*



Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi? Non siete in sintonia, per il tuo compagno è una forzatura. Ci ha provato ad essere in linea con te, magari da un lato ne era anche intrigato, ma se non si è così di indole non c'è niente da fare se non prendere atto che come coppia non potete funzionare.
> A te sembra facile trovare un partner che abbia la tua inclinazione?
> Io la vedo un po dura invece...quando si fa coppia desideriamo l'esclusività, anche fisica e ancor di più se amiamo profondamente.
> È un sentire normalissimo di noi umani...della maggior parte di noi, quindi non ti meravigliare del tuo compagno, semmai di te stessa.
> ...


No,ora sono monogami,perché lui è molto più tragressivo.
Finché riuscirà ad alzare ulteriormente l'asticella della trasgressione,ok


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La totale condivisione la trovo soffocante.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io troverei soffocante anche fare qualsiasi cosa insieme senza dei momenti solo per me :singleeye:


Sarebbe interessante declinare il significato di condivisione...

Che è una di quelle parole di cui si pensa di avere tutti, di default, significante e significato in comune....ma la prova dei fatti dimostra che è uno di quegli scontati relazionali su cui ci si ingrippa

Io per esempio tendo alla totale condivisione, ma ho e chiedo limiti individuali ben precisi. Di spazio e tempo.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> @_Buscopann_ hai letto l'intervento del compagno di lorella ? non è che io o qualcun altro neghiamo l'esistenza di coppie semi o totalmente aperte, personalmente non lo concepisco ma se sei contento tu quando saluti tua moglie mentre esce a cena con un altro a me non è che importa piu' di tanto, contento te contento anche io.... è che si era capito dall'inizio che lei giocava a scopa ed  il compagno a  briscola. Tutto qui. Tant'è che lui non vede futuro.


Certo che ho letto. Ho anche risposto.
Come ho risposto a te non sul fatto che la loro situaizone al momento non è equilibrata (questo mi pare evidente a tutti, anche a loro), ma sul fatto che ti ero lanciato in affermazioni assolutistiche sulla coppia aperta. E questo non è solo condivisibile. Semplicemente non è vero.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh ogni tanto si parla :mexican:


Non ho segreti tremenderrimi da nascondere, quindi le cose che tralascio di raccontare sono ininfluenti per la relazione 
solo che se mi va che so di andare a visitare un museo da sola o ad una festa da sola non è che poi racconto chissà che


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante declinare il significato di condivisione...
> 
> Che è una di quelle parole di cui si pensa di avere tutti, di default, significante e significato in comune....ma la prova dei fatti dimostra che è uno di quegli scontati relazionali su cui ci si ingrippa
> 
> Io per esempio tendo alla totale condivisione, ma ho e chiedo limiti individuali ben precisi. Di spazio e tempo.


Per me la "totale condivisione " rientra nel campo : se io faccio un passo, tu mi segui e viceversa. 
Per dire nessuna iniziativa individuale ma solo azioni ed esperienze condivise :unhappy: 
forse sono stata influenzata da una coppia che ho conosciuto, che non aveva spazi individuali per scelta, intendiamoci loro mi sembravano assolutamente soddisfatti ma io solo a sentirli raccontare o  a osservare  con i miei occhi questa appiccosita' mi sentivo soffocare :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> il fatto è che bene o male un po' tutti abbiamo la quasi certezza matematica che il nostro partner ci dirà sempre tutto, riguardo a se:
> 
> - perché abbiamo insieme il conto in banca
> - perché abbiamo due figli
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Mentre leggevo i vari interventi pensavo a quello che avrei voluto dire e l'hai fatto tu.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo di nuovo.


Scusate..ma questo è ovvio.
Una coppia aperta non è formata da due extra-terrestri che vivono in simbiosi 24 ore su 24. Questo chi l'ha detto scusate?

A me pare che qui si voglia trovare a tutti i costi il "bug" per affermare che non è cosa è che non è  possibile.  E io insisto a dire  che lo si fa per tutte quelle cose che sono talmente agli antipodi dal nostro modo di essere che ci deve per forza essere qualcosa di sbagliato in tutto ciò.

Se si chiede a un farmacologo se l'omeopatia funziona, costui ti risponderà assolutamente no, anche se tu dovessi presentare tutte le possibili dimostrazioni scientifiche che in realtà alcune cose funzionano.  

Nella mia firma c'è un aforisma di Einstein che ritengo perfetto per questa discussione.
Ovviamente mi riferisco a quello sul pregiudizio perché è palese che di stupido non c'è assolutamente nessuno 

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Scusate..ma questo è ovvio.
> Una coppia aperta non è formata da due extra-terrestri che vivono in simbiosi 24 ore su 24. Questo chi l'ha detto scusate?
> 
> A me pare che qui si voglia trovare a tutti i costi il "bug" per affermare che non è cosa è che non è  possibile.  E io insisto a dire  che lo si fa per tutte quelle cose che sono talmente agli antipodi dal nostro modo di essere che ci deve per forza essere qualcosa di sbagliato in tutto ciò.
> ...


Io volevo fare un discorso molto specifico in verità, legato alla riservatezza o al desiderio individuale.

Parlo x me, e ci tengo a precisarlo

Stiamo pure sull'argomento sessualità

Io posso avere mille idee e avere il PIACERE di condividerle con la mia compagna. Lei pure. Benissimo!

Questo SEMBREREBBE nei fatti ESCLUDERE che io possa anche avere (oltre alle mille idee condivise) 5 idee sempre legate alla sessualità, che NON voglio condividere con la mia compagna, ma da me. X conto mio, senza informazione ne comunicazione.

Secondo me non è invece cosi.

Ciò che voglio dire è che se la mia compagna vuol farlo in 3 , in 13 o in 23.. E x me va bene, non c'è problema, bocca chiedi.... Io dovrei sentirmi in una botte di ferro, perché non le nego nulla...

E quindi... Perché escludermi??

Ma questa apertura è e deve restare  un piacere mio, nostro, non una concessione, ne una polizza di assicurazione .

Perché la mia compagna potrebbe avere il desiderio, nonostante i 960 gradi che io gli offro (ciao  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]  ) di fare una cosa erotica (visto che ci siamo concentrati su questo aspetto) x conto suo, senza avermi tra i coglioni, e senza darmene notizia

Nella unica coppia aperta che conosco, questo (da parte della lei) accade nei fatti

In conclusione. Bene se è un piacere!

Ma occhio a non confondere un piacere condiviso e aperto, con una polizza assicurativa, perché (secondo me) non lo è.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scusate..ma questo è ovvio.
> Una coppia aperta non è formata da due extra-terrestri che vivono in simbiosi 24 ore su 24. Questo chi l'ha detto scusate?
> 
> A me pare che qui si voglia trovare a tutti i costi il "bug" per affermare che non è cosa è che non è  possibile.  E io insisto a dire  che lo si fa per tutte quelle cose che sono talmente agli antipodi dal nostro modo di essere che ci deve per forza essere qualcosa di sbagliato in tutto ciò.
> ...


Veramente è chi sostiene L'omeopatia che è convinto che risolva tutti i mali senza alcuna prova scientifica.
Fuor di metafora è chi sostiene la coppia aperta che pensa che sia la soluzione al tradimento. Proprio perché è una coppia come tutte le altre non garantisce niente.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente è chi sostiene L'omeopatia che è convinto che risolva tutti i mali senza alcuna prova scientifica.
> Fuor di metafora è chi sostiene la coppia aperta che pensa che sia la soluzione al tradimento. Proprio perché è una coppia come tutte le altre non garantisce niente.


Ma la coppia aperta in realtà non è un'assicurazione sul futuro. 
Sicuramente, quando non è imposta da uno dei due, diminuiscono fortemente menzogne e ipocrisie...almeno in un determinato ambito (non trascurabile) della coppia.

Buscopann

Ps. Chi sostiene che l'omeopatia risolva tutti i mali è uno sciocco. Ma lo è anche chi ancora pensa che non ne risolva neppure uno, anche a fronte di alcune evidenze scientifiche. Però stiamo andando fuori tema


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me la "totale condivisione " rientra nel campo : *se io faccio un passo, tu mi segui e viceversa. *
> Per dire nessuna iniziativa individuale ma solo azioni ed esperienze condivise :unhappy:
> forse sono stata influenzata da una coppia che ho conosciuto, che non aveva spazi individuali per scelta, intendiamoci loro mi sembravano assolutamente soddisfatti ma io solo a sentirli raccontare o  a osservare  con i miei occhi questa appiccosita' mi sentivo soffocare :carneval:


 Ecco cosa intendevo...pensa che quel grassetto io lo faccio rientrare nelle autonomie disfunzionali...e avendolo fra l'altro sperimentato nella mia vecchia coppia...giro a larghissimo da quella roba lì. Che è cozzitudine..per dirla poeticamente. Per dirla in altri termini, la considero profonda insicurezza in se stessi e nel rapporto. Quindi per me segnerebbe, ora come ora, la fine immediata della relazione. L'altro mi sarebbe inaffidabile e inutile. E oltre a impicciarmi nel mio fare, potrebbe anche benissimo essere fonte di problemi che non sono miei ma suoi. E io dei problemi degli altri, non ho la minima voglia di occuparmi. 

Mi piace avere Cura dell'altro...ma la Cura presuppone che l'altro sia autonomo e individualizzato. E quindi che io sia un valore aggiunto, e non un valore necessario. In modo bidirezionale ovviamente. 
E per me la Condivisione afferisce a quell'ambito lì. 
Ognuno è sicuro in se stesso. Ed è Casa di se  stesso. 
Fa per se stesso. Chiede per se stesso. Pensa a se stesso. 
E poi racconta, chiede di scambiare lo sguardo per avere una visione più ampia, condivide appunto....ma è un aggiungere a qualcosa che già c'è di base. 

E non lo trovo per niente soffocante...ma anzi, afferisce al campo della curiosità e della conoscenza, dello scambio di conoscenze, di desideri..fermo restando che ognuno risponde dei suoi. A se stesso prima di tutto. E' un po' come andare a camminare insieme....ognuno segue le sue gambe, e si condivide la fatica e il piacere del percorso. Ma ognuno per sè. Si condivide il percorso che ognuno fa. 

Trovo utopico e soffocante l'idea di percorrere uno stesso percorso, in sovrapposizione invece..la cozzitudine appunto. Per me condivisione è che ognuno fa il suo. E osa, ognuno, la prova di perdersi o di trovarsi con l'altro, senza perdere se stesso però. Che troppo spesso, secondo me, accade che gli spazi individuali esterni sono super definiti...ma presi dal definire che al calcetto, o con le amiche, ci vado di venerdì e non rompere i coglioni, si perde le necessità di base che tengono nutrito il Legame...ossia la condivisione delle pulsioni profonde e dell'impegno a tenere fertile il terreno in cui metterle in mezzo per poterne liberamente parlare e capire ognuno i propri spazi e i propri limiti.


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scusate..ma questo è ovvio.
> Una coppia aperta non è formata da due extra-terrestri che vivono in simbiosi 24 ore su 24. Questo chi l'ha detto scusate?
> 
> A me pare che qui si voglia trovare a tutti i costi il "bug" per affermare che non è cosa è che non è  possibile.  E io insisto a dire  che lo si fa per tutte quelle cose che sono talmente agli antipodi dal nostro modo di essere che ci deve per forza essere qualcosa di sbagliato in tutto ciò.
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciò che voglio dire è che se la mia compagna vuol farlo in 3 , in 13 o in 23.. E x me va bene, non c'è problema, bocca chiedi.... Io dovrei sentirmi in una botte di ferro, perché non le nego nulla...
> 
> E quindi... Perché escludermi??
> 
> ...


Hai centrato il punto. Ed è evidente che la coppia aperta è è deve essere un piacere per entrambi.
Questo è  palese. Non è che io accetto e subisco una situazione solo per far piacere al partner.

È ovvio poi che, come in una coppia normale, anche quella aperta può sperimentare delle fantasie che appartengono solo a uno dei due. In questo caso c'è anche una concessiOne.  Ma è una concessione estemporanea. Se non piace a uno dei due non si ripete più. Come può essere tranquillamente il sesso anale in una coppia tradizionale. Ma tutto, sempre, senza imposizioni.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

A


ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco cosa intendevo...pensa che quel grassetto io lo faccio rientrare nelle autonomie disfunzionali...e avendolo fra l'altro sperimentato nella mia vecchia coppia...giro a larghissimo da quella roba lì. Che è cozzitudine..per dirla poeticamente. Per dirla in altri termini, la considero profonda insicurezza in se stessi e nel rapporto. Quindi per me segnerebbe, ora come ora, la fine immediata della relazione. L'altro mi sarebbe inaffidabile e inutile. E oltre a impicciarmi nel mio fare, potrebbe anche benissimo essere fonte di problemi che non sono miei ma suoi. E io dei problemi degli altri, non ho la minima voglia di occuparmi.
> 
> Mi piace avere Cura dell'altro...ma la Cura presuppone che l'altro sia autonomo e individualizzato. E quindi che io sia un valore aggiunto, e non un valore necessario. In modo bidirezionale ovviamente.
> E per me la Condivisione afferisce a quell'ambito lì.
> ...


Ecco , perfetto 
anche cozzitudine calza a pennello


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente è chi sostiene L'omeopatia che è convinto che risolva tutti i mali senza alcuna prova scientifica.
> Fuor di metafora *è chi sostiene la coppia aperta* che pensa che sia la soluzione al tradimento. Proprio perché è una coppia come tutte le altre non garantisce niente.


Dubito che chi pratica consapevolmente questo tipo di giochi possa anche soltanto sfiorare il pensiero di una qualche certezza. 

Se sfiorano o toccano quel genere di certezze, la questione non riguarda la tipologia di ricerca e i gusti degli individui in coppia, quanto i due individui che stanno cercando l'eternità che non esiste. E quindi la questione è nelle illusioni, non nelle pratiche.

Per quel che ho visto, in ogni caso, parlarsi chiaramente delle proprie pulsioni senza giudicarle ma semplicemente ognuno prendendo posizione per se stesso è perlomeno un percorso che porta a chiarezza. 

Il mentire su se stessi e sui propri bisogni, è altro. E riguarda l'integrità con se stessi. 

Poi ovviamente ricade sull'altro. E nella coppia. Ma è solo una conseguenza. 

E non penso sia questione di sostenere o meno. E' più questione di conoscere le proprie pulsioni, i propri immaginari, i propri desideri...e spesso trovarsi in un qualche modo a doverli difendere da un sentire comune che rifiuta a priori alternative a quanto proposto. 

Esistono relazioni di coppia aperta splendide, relazioni di coppia chiuse splendide...relazioni di coppia aperte orrifiche e relazioni di coppie chiuse orrifiche...

Dubito che ad essere discriminante sia l'apertura o meno della coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai centrato il punto. Ed è evidente che la coppia aperta è è deve essere un piacere per entrambi.
> Questo è  palese. Non è che io accetto e subisco una situazione solo per far piacere al partner.
> 
> È ovvio poi che, come in una coppia normale, anche quella aperta può sperimentare delle fantasie che appartengono solo a uno dei due. In questo caso c'è anche una concessiOne.  Ma è una concessione estemporanea. Se non piace a uno dei due non si ripete più. Come può essere tranquillamente il sesso anale in una coppia tradizionale. Ma tutto, sempre, senza imposizioni.
> ...


Si... Tutto vero, e tutto bene

Ma si gira attorno al senso di quanto intendo dire....

E cioè che esistono cose, anche afferenti la sfera sessuale, ma anche altre sfere, che pur in presenza di contesti APERTI uno NON vuole vivere nella coppia.

Esempio idiota
Se io mi voglio fare una sega col giornalino in bagno, e lei mi scopre, e mi dice: 

ma come?? Potevi dirmelo?? 
Siamo una coppia aperta, ieri sera c'era gente in casa con cui abbiamo fatto di tutto... E ti fai una sega "di nascosto"?
Ti compravo un camion di giornalini se lo sapevo, venivo a vederti anche io mentre ti smanettavi, ma guarda là...

Come glielo spiego che io la sega me la voglio fare con il giornalino che mi compro io da solo?

Che me lo voglio comprare da solo?
Che non voglio esser visto???
Che non è questione di "nascondermi" ma è questione che è una cosa MIA??

È un esempio scemo... Ma x cercare di spiegarmi!!!


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A
> 
> Ecco , perfetto
> anche cozzitudine calza a pennello


Cozzitudine...sì...l'immagine è da brivido blu!!!:scared::scared:

E mi fa venire in mente tutto fuorchè condivisione, fra l'altro...che se sono appiccicato all'altro finisce che non ho niente da condividere...se la mia vita è sovrapposta o in conseguenza di un Chi, o anche di un dover essere..finisce nel deserto...

Si può condividere solo il Vissuto...e per avere un Vissuto da condividere, mi sa che serve proprio Vivere per se stessi...riconoscendo che per quanto vicini si possa essere, c'è un livello di solitudine che è intrinseca al Vivere stesso.


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si... Tutto vero, e tutto bene
> 
> Ma si gira attorno al senso di quanto intendo dire....
> 
> ...


Esattamente così.

In modo diretto e limpido. 

Una cosa tipo "tesoro, masturbarmi è una cosa che faccio con me, per me e non voglio nessun altro perchè è un piacere mio". 

Non penso esista coppia, e sentirsi parte dell'altro, senza il presupposto di partenza per cui ognuno è primariamente di se stesso. 
Poi si discutono i limiti, le distanze..e ognuno valuta se accettare o meno. 

Star zitti, non capisco che senso possa avere...tengo nascosto un mio limite...e dove mi porta? 
E, di più...sto da sola a quel punto...che stare in una relazione facendo anche la fatica di tenere fermo il limite, non condiviso...a me sembra davvero uno spreco di energia..che si potrebbe usare in molti altri modi...probabilmente molto più soddisfacenti e meno faticosi. 

No?


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai centrato il punto. Ed è evidente che la coppia aperta è è deve essere un piacere per entrambi.
> Questo è  palese. Non è che io accetto e subisco una situazione *solo per far piacere al partner.*
> 
> È ovvio poi che, come in una coppia normale, anche quella aperta può sperimentare delle fantasie che appartengono solo a uno dei due. In questo caso c'è anche una concessiOne.  Ma è una concessione estemporanea. Se non piace a uno dei due non si ripete più. Come può essere tranquillamente il sesso anale in una coppia tradizionale. Ma tutto, sempre, senza imposizioni.
> ...


..per come la vedo io, neanche la carbonara per far piacere all'altro. 

E se l'altro mangiasse la carbonara per fare piacere a me, come habitus relazionale...non potrebbe essere il mio altro. Mi sentirei umiliata. E offesa. 
Mi sembrerebbe una profonda mancanza di rispetto. 

Io voglio l'altro. Come è. 
Se lui fa cose per compiacermi...mi toglie parti che io desidero. O che non desidero. Ma che sono comunque sue. 

E penso a certi No. Importanti. Che mica mi piacciono. Ma se non ci fossero, io non potrei fidarmi dei Sì. 

Hai toccato il punto prima...parlando di parità...

E perchè ci sia parità non ci può essere spazio per la compiacenza. 

Che è poi una forma di insicurezza rispetto a se stessi. E frutto del condizionamento del sacrificio per l'amore.

Che nulla ha a che vedere col compromesso sincero...ossia un incontrarsi fra posizioni chiare e dichiarate di ognuno. Se si può. E accettare che a volte, semplicemente, non si può. E decidere di conseguenza di volta in volta. 

Boh...sono tutte questioni che non possono che essere discusse volta per volta. Confermando di volta in volta la coppia. O il suo disfacimento. Secondo me.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente così.
> 
> In modo diretto e limpido.
> 
> ...


Certo che no! 

Perché vi è la mia ulteriore "esigenza" di non "spiegare" una cosa che è completamente avulsa ed estranea alla relazione, ai suoi scopi, alle sue fondamenta

Se x via di quella sega, ci fossero riflessi che vanno a incidere sul rapporto, la spiegazione la dovrei eccome

È afferente la coppia, causa conseguenze sulla coppia (magari scopo 2,volte l anno perché mi faccio 2 seghe al giorno)

Dovrei spiegare e pesantemente, direi

Diversamente no. È una cosa mia, e (nella fattispecie) non voglio condividerla, e dicendo che mi faccio le seghe da solo, l ho già automaticamente condivisa, in senso escludente


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dubito che chi pratica consapevolmente questo tipo di giochi possa anche soltanto sfiorare il pensiero di una qualche certezza.
> 
> Se sfiorano o toccano quel genere di certezze, la questione non riguarda la tipologia di ricerca e i gusti degli individui in coppia, quanto i due individui che stanno cercando l'eternità che non esiste. E quindi la questione è nelle illusioni, non nelle pratiche.
> 
> ...


Infatti. Però l'illusione piace.


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..per come la vedo io, neanche la carbonara per far piacere all'altro.
> 
> E se l'altro mangiasse la carbonara per fare piacere a me, come habitus relazionale...non potrebbe essere il mio altro. Mi sentirei umiliata. E offesa.
> Mi sembrerebbe una profonda mancanza di rispetto.
> ...


Aggiungo che potrebbe significare o che è un debole e non ha opinioni e gusti propri o mi sta prendendo per il culo, perché vuole accattivarsi le mie grazie. In entrambi i casi non lo accetterei anzi gli starei proprio alla larga...


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che no!
> 
> Perché vi è la mia ulteriore "esigenza" di non "spiegare" una cosa che è completamente avulsa ed estranea alla relazione, ai suoi scopi, alle sue fondamenta
> 
> ...


E chi decide cosa è dentro nella relazione, cosa influisce nella relazione oppure no?

Decidi tu per entrambi?


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Però l'illusione piace.


Prima di sbattere violentemente contro il muro, tendenzialmente piace un sacco :carneval:
...poi ci si rimette qualche dente, ad andar bene...e, si spera, si impara la differenza...

E' rassicurante, l'illusione...ma toglie tanto...
solo che, in effetti, prima di sperimentare la differenza, non lo si può sapere...


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Aggiungo che potrebbe significare o che è un debole e non ha opinioni e gusti propri o mi sta prendendo per il culo, perché vuole accattivarsi le mie grazie. In entrambi i casi non lo accetterei anzi gli starei proprio alla larga...


Sì, sono d'accordo 

..non mi piace la compiacenza...mi sembra una cosa strisciante e anche minacciosa...la sensazione che ne deriva, a livello istintivo, quando la sento, è di guardarmi le spalle...e fra l'altro, quando la sento, anche in termini di desiderio vado proprio dall'altra parte.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..per come la vedo io, neanche la carbonara per far piacere all'altro.
> 
> E se l'altro mangiasse la carbonara per fare piacere a me, come habitus relazionale...non potrebbe essere il mio altro. Mi sentirei umiliata. E offesa.
> Mi sembrerebbe una profonda mancanza di rispetto.
> ...





Piperita ha detto:


> Aggiungo che potrebbe significare o che è un debole e non ha opinioni e gusti propri o mi sta prendendo per il culo, perché vuole accattivarsi le mie grazie. In entrambi i casi non lo accetterei anzi gli starei proprio alla larga...


Io e   [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] si era già  fatto questo discorso qualche tempo fa..quello sui compromessi o sul compiacere l'altro.

Diciamo che forse gli estremismi non sono mai sani a mio parere, sia un senso che nell'altro.  In assenza di questi ompromessi difficilmente si va lontano . 9 volte su 10 non si riuscirebbe neppure ad andare al cinema perché uno vuole vedere un film e lei l'altro.

Il compicimento poi non va visto però in un'ottica necessariamente negativa. Se lo si intende come altruismo è una componente fondamentale in qualsiasi coppia. Il tuo piacere diventa il mio piacere. È bellissimo. Dentro e fuori la camera da letto. 
Ovviamente, anche in questo caso, bisogna trovare il giusto equilibrio

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> E chi decide cosa è dentro nella relazione, cosa influisce nella relazione oppure no?
> 
> Decidi tu per entrambi?


Se è una relazione con progettualità, lo decide il progetto.

E quello che i 2 in relazione ritengono individualmente funzionale al progetto, non serve dichiararlo secondo me, sono i fatti immessi nel progetto a dichiararlo. Ognuno x se

Se io e te apriamo uno studio di affari come soci, e il progetto è far grana, per me non è funzionale al progetto il sapere se sei etero o bisex con una sessualità vertiginosa

Se dopo 20 anni di fortunati affari un giorno scoprissi casualmente il tuo esser bisex, non farei una piega. Non era funzionale al progetto tu me ne parlassi, e hai fatto bene a non parlarmene, se non la sentivi come esigenza

Tu hai deciso che dirmelo non era funzionale al progetto nostro di relazione, io concorderei

E se mi incazzassi dicendoti che x 20 anni son stato socio di un tegame a mia insaputa, il problema sarebbe mio, non tuo

Perché il tuo esser bisex non avrebbe minimamente influenzato i nostri affari ed i nostri guafagni


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Tra un po' usciamo io e il mio compagno per cui a dopo . La serata fu organizzata da me . *Poi io non rientrai a casa subito ma stetti fuori con L amico mentre il mio compagno torno a casa .*


*

*
Questa cosa non si può proprio leggere. Non sei riuscita a leggere il suo stato d'animo in quel momento e lo hai lasciato andare a casa da solo? spero che quella sera non sia successo "nulla" con il tuo amico.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Però l'illusione piace.


Beh... Io penso che la "progettualità" sia in fin dei conti,  un modo tecnico di descrivere l'illusione. 

In particolare in un rapporto di coppia

Ahimè.... Anche in altri campi, purtroppo


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io e   @_ipazia_ si era già  fatto questo discorso qualche tempo fa..quello sui compromessi o sul compiacere l'altro.
> 
> Diciamo che forse gli estremismi non sono mai sani a mio parere, sia un senso che nell'altro.  In assenza di questi ompromessi difficilmente si va lontano . 9 volte su 10 non si riuscirebbe neppure ad andare al cinema perché uno vuole vedere un film e lei l'altro.
> 
> ...


Dici?
A me sembra un inganno. 
Il tuo piacere non è il mio, io amo delle cose diverse da quelle che ami tu ma ti faccio contenta e lentamente la persona si annulla e poi ti ritrovi a tot anni che non sai veramente chi sei e cosa vuoi, i tuoi gusti non esistono più, si sono annullati e così una parte di te.
Mi dispiace ma ormai il danno l'ho fatto ma non lo rifarei di sicuro.
Abbiamo gusti diversi? Significa che siamo incompatibili, ognuno per la sua strada oppure ognuno mantiene i propri interessi e ci ritroviamo per bere un drink quando possiamo


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Dici?
> A me sembra un inganno.
> Il tuo piacere non è il mio, io amo delle cose diverse da quelle che ami tu ma ti faccio contenta e lentamente la persona si annulla e poi ti ritrovi a tot anni che non sai veramente chi sei e cosa vuoi, i tuoi gusti non esistono più, si sono annullati e così una parte di te.
> Mi dispiace ma ormai il danno l'ho fatto ma non lo rifarei di sicuro.
> Abbiamo gusti diversi? Significa che siamo incompatibili, ognuno per la sua strada oppure ognuno mantiene i propri interessi e ci ritroviamo per bere un drink quando possiamo


Quindi vuoi dire che se lui ti lecca la figa sta ingannando sé stesso? Teoria interessante :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> [/B]
> Questa cosa non si può proprio leggere. Non sei riuscita a leggere il suo stato d'animo in quel momento e lo hai lasciato andare a casa da solo? spero che quella sera non sia successo "nulla" con il tuo amico.


Delfinooooo,sei vecchioooo e anche banale,per nulla trasgressivo,queste cose non puoi capirle,torna nella grotta,ma mi raccomando,se russi,non venire nella mia...


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io e   @_ipazia_ si era già  fatto questo discorso qualche tempo fa..quello sui compromessi o sul compiacere l'altro.
> 
> Diciamo che forse gli estremismi non sono mai sani a mio parere, sia un senso che nell'altro.  In assenza di questi ompromessi difficilmente si va lontano . 9 volte su 10 non si riuscirebbe neppure ad andare al cinema perché uno vuole vedere un film e lei l'altro.
> 
> ...


Ne sto parlando tanto con G. ....ti somiglia per il discorso compromessi...e sto imparando parecchio da lui a riguardo. Lui impara perchè avendo a che fare con una rompicazzo come me, si ritrova nella condizione di chiarire innanzitutto con se stesso. 

Ma, ed è il motivo per cui imparo, Lui non si perde nella compiacenza. 

Esempio scemo scemo...
a me il guanciale non piace. Nella carbonara. E in generale. 
Mi piace la pancetta. 

A lui piacciono entrambi. 

Volevamo fare la carbonara, e lui ha deciso di comprare la pancetta. 
Gli ho chiesto se gli piacesse uguale. 

E lui mi ha risposto "mi piace la carbonara con la pancetta...ma più che altro è un mio piacere darti piacere.". 

Questa non è compiacenza. L'ha fatto per lui. Per un sano egoismo. Dichiarato. Mi piace quel genere di egoismo. Sostiene la presenza a se stessi, e quindi la presenza nella coppia. 

Se lui avesse preferito il guanciale, ma per farmi piacere avesse comprato la pancetta non sarebbe stata la stessa cosa. Per me. E anche per lui. 

La compiacenza secondo me significa diventare schiavi del bisogno di compiacere l'altro. 

Il fulcro non è più il proprio piacere (compreso quello del dare piacere). 

Il fulcro diventa ottenere accettazione dall'altro attraverso lo sfruttare il suo piacere. 
E io la trovo una cosa orripilante. E pericolosa. Minacciosa per certi versi. 

Probabilmente perchè mi piace tantissimo sentirmi desiderata, messa al centro, lusingata, accontentata e viziata...è un mio bisogno profondo...di cui pretendo l'autenticità, nella soddisfazione che trovo fuori. 

Pienamente d'accordo con te sul fatto che sia un equilibrio complesso...dinamico...e credo non debba essere scontato. Ma anzi...monitorato. 
E non per ansia di controllo. 

Per Cura. Di se stessi e dell'altro. 

E' uno di quegli elementi che secondo me va confermato di volta in volta.


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se è una relazione con progettualità, *lo decide il progetto.*
> 
> E quello che i 2 in relazione ritengono individualmente funzionale al progetto, non serve dichiararlo secondo me, sono i fatti immessi nel progetto a dichiararlo. Ognuno x se
> 
> ...


E chi decide il progetto?


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ne sto parlando tanto con G. ....ti somiglia per il discorso compromessi...e sto imparando parecchio da lui a riguardo. Lui impara perchè avendo a che fare con una rompicazzo come me, si ritrova nella condizione di chiarire innanzitutto con se stesso.
> 
> Ma, ed è il motivo per cui imparo, Lui non si perde nella compiacenza.
> 
> ...


Era esattamente quello che volevo dire io. :up:
Tu l'hai espresso meglio. 
Il mio pensiero differisce forse per una sola cosa. A volte si può anche compiacere per far contento l'altro/a senza sacrificare necessariamente sé stessi o divenire schiavi di questa cosa.
L'amore è un'equilibrio dinamico (come scrivi tu) e perfetto tra due componenti: egoismo e altruismo.

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Era esattamente quello che volevo dire io. :up:
> *Tu l'hai espresso meglio.*
> Il mio pensiero differisce forse per una sola cosa. A volte si può anche compiacere per far contento l'altro/a senza sacrificare necessariamente sé stessi o divenire schiavi di questa cosa.
> L'amore è un'equilibrio dinamico (come scrivi tu) e perfetto tra due componenti: egoismo e altruismo.
> ...


E' frutto di interminabili discussioni...con G, e con altre persone, fra cui anche tu (grazie fra l'altro, mi avevi dato spunti importanti!)...è una questione importante per me. 
Anche perchè è legata alla questione della vessazione...sono le due facce della stessa medaglia. 

Ed è una medaglia che riguarda il potere. Dove viene collocato e da chi. E tocca direttamente la parità.

Due Uno che fanno Uno. 

Credo che quello a cui ti riferisci tu non sia esattamente compiacenza...che per sua essenza è un comportamento teso ad ottenere qualcosa per se stessi passando attraverso l'altro. Usando "male" l'altro. Senza chiarezza e senza consensualità. 

Credo che quello a cui ti riferisci tu riguardi i modi della Cura. 
L'aver Cura delle esigenze dell'altro. 

Perchè il proprio piacere risiede anche ed esattamente lì. 
E se si è ben presenti al fatto che lo si sta facendo per se stessi, allora non è esattamente far contento l'altro..ma godersi il piacere procurato all'altro con le proprie attenzioni. Ed è semplicemente dichiarato. 

Mi ricordo gli esempi di mare e montagna...ora li metterei così, in concreto: "vengo al mare. Non mi piace il mare. Ma mi piace vederti godere del mare". 
E allora magari vieni un giorno. Magari stai tutto il tempo. Magari dopo tre giorni ti sei rotto il cazzo e te ne vai, serenamente. 
Nell'esposizione di Piacere/Dispiacere c'è il non perdere se stessi. 

Che è cosa ben diversa dal farsi piacere il mare perchè all'altro il mare piace. 

Credo siano declinazioni di strutture, Essenze...

Io per esempio so che non potrei stare con un uomo che cerca il suo piacere come lo cerco io. 
Finiremmo ai coltelli in meno di 7 secondi. 

Gli uomini che ho sentito vicini, erano uomini con uno spiccato senso di disponibilità e Cura. 

E ho provato sulla mia pelle la compiacenza che porta alla dipendenza...il mio ex...e non era un problema mio. Era un problema suo. Tanto che neanche si rendeva conto della differenza. E confondeva il mio piacere con il suo. 

Io ho peccato di mancanza di Attenzione e Cura nei suoi riguardi. E sono finita in vessazione. Mi pesa ancora non essere stata migliore. 
Mi sono lasciata prendere dalla lusinga del suo desiderio di darmi piacere, senza verificare che ci fossero i NO!. 

Quei NO! che dicono dello spazio individuale di ognuno, che dicono che ognuno è in se stesso. 
Che ognuno ha chiaro il suo piacere. E come lo cerca. E se non è chiaro, è chiaro che non è chiaro. 

E si torna alla famosa questione della Condivisione...lo spazio in cui si mettono in mezzo le Cose di ognuno. 
Perchè entrambi possano guardare, valutare, prendere posizione, decidere per se stesso. E solo per se stessi. 

Quanto all'altruismo....io non ho una buona opinione dell'altruismo...lo vedo come un qualcosa di estremamente egoista. Un modo per risultare migliori ai propri occhi usando l'altro in modo non dichiarato mai del tutto. 

E sono una sostenitrice dell'Uso reciproco. MA chiaro e limpido. E non per i principi di bene/male.


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quindi vuoi dire che se lui ti lecca la fuga sta ingannando sé stesso? Teoria interessante :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Parlavo di interessi 
Anche nel sesso se fa una cosa per compiacermi si sente, eccome.


----------



## ilnikko (19 Novembre 2016)

minchia quante seghe... non vi offendete ma...te vuoi dar piacere a me che voglio dar piacere a te che sei egoista che io sono me stesso che al mercato mio padre compro'...
ero rimasto ad una ragazza di 26 anni che vuole presentare l'amante al compagno, mi sono perso per strada in mezzo agli hippy.
Sto invecchiando.
:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> minchia quante seghe... non vi offendete ma...te vuoi dar piacere a me che voglio dar piacere a te che sei egoista che io sono me stesso che al mercato mio padre compro'...
> ero rimasto ad una ragazza di 26 anni che vuole presentare l'amante al compagno, mi sono perso per strada in mezzo agli hippy.
> Sto invecchiando.
> :unhappy:


Ultimamente mi conquisti :up::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> minchia quante seghe... non vi offendete ma...te vuoi dar piacere a me che voglio dar piacere a te che sei egoista che io sono me stesso che al mercato mio padre compro'...
> ero rimasto ad una ragazza di 26 anni che vuole presentare l'amante al compagno, mi sono perso per strada in mezzo agli hippy.
> Sto invecchiando.
> :unhappy:


prrrrr 

eppure, se i due del 3d si fossero fatti queste seghe...forse avrebbero prevenuto (si dice?) tutta una serie di situazioni...

Poi, a volte serve entrare nelle situazioni per iniziare a cogliere le differenze...quindi si presenta l'amante al compagno, e sa va di culo....si riesce ad elaborare quel che è scattato e trovarci dentro ricchezza per migliorare, da soli e insieme...

...a volte invece..si paga semplicemente pegno...ci sono "segni" emotivi per cui non c'è nessun aftercare che possa lenire il dolore...

tutto dipende da che percorso si vuol intraprendere...

scegliere come [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION] sentieri poco battuti, e spesso anche mal giudicati, è una decisione che richiede un po' di sbattimento in più...far fuoristrada non è un qualcosa in cui ci si improvvisa...se ci si improvvisa semplicemente si finisce, se va bene, col culo per terra.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> minchia quante seghe... non vi offendete ma...te vuoi dar piacere a me che voglio dar piacere a te che sei egoista che io sono me stesso che al mercato mio padre compro'...
> ero rimasto ad una ragazza di 26 anni che vuole presentare l'amante al compagno, mi sono perso per strada in mezzo agli hippy.
> Sto invecchiando.
> :unhappy:


Io credo che quello che si desidera non sia poi così puro. Non nel senso di santo, ma nel senso libero di significati e cascami vari del passato. Non penso che ci sia tanta reale consapevolezza. Forse la maggioranza delle persone neppure la vuole come chi non vuole notare le scelte registiche in un film per non perdersi la storia.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> minchia quante seghe... non vi offendete ma...te vuoi dar piacere a me che voglio dar piacere a te che sei egoista che io sono me stesso che al mercato mio padre compro'...
> ero rimasto ad una ragazza di 26 anni che vuole presentare l'amante al compagno, mi sono perso per strada in mezzo agli hippy.
> Sto invecchiando.
> :unhappy:


Fatico anche io a seguirli
A volte mi sento molto superficiale leggendoli
  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] lo sa  
Ma mi sembrerebbe di non vivere se mi ponessi tutti questi quesiti


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' frutto di interminabili discussioni...con G, e con altre persone, fra cui anche tu (grazie fra l'altro, mi avevi dato spunti importanti!)...è una questione importante per me.
> Anche perchè è legata alla questione della vessazione...sono le due facce della stessa medaglia.
> 
> Ed è una medaglia che riguarda il potere. Dove viene collocato e da chi. E tocca direttamente la parità.
> ...


Credo sia quello che capita a noi, lui pensa di darmi piacere ma non capisce che si sbaglia, ho provato a dirglielo ma è come se non ci sentisse. Ma non posso farglielo pesare, ha problemi di ansia e si agita inutilmente e più si agita e più diventa angosciante


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fatico anche io a seguirli
> *A volte mi sento molto superficiale leggendoli*
> @_ipazia_ lo sa
> Ma mi sembrerebbe di non vivere se mi ponessi tutti questi quesiti


Io penso che semplicemente ognuno risponda a se stesso...

Io penso che per come sono fatta non potrei fare a meno dei quesiti...che sono fonte di piacere essi stessi. 
Mi sembrerebbe di non vivere non ponendomeli. Finirei nella noia. 

Credo che si tratti di trovare la controparte...G. ha necessità simili alle mie. 
Speculari. Ma ha il mio stesso bisogno di ricerca e conoscenza...

Credo ci saremmo sfanculati ancora ai tempi dell'esperimento :carneval:, se non fosse così. 

Alla fine credo non esista un modo giusto o sbagliato di essere. Credo si debba aver Cura del proprio essere esattamente per come è. 

E tu sei tutto fuorchè superficiale, fra l'altro!


----------



## ilnikko (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimamente mi conquisti :up::rotfl:


:inlove:


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> minchia quante seghe... non vi offendete ma...te vuoi dar piacere a me che voglio dar piacere a te che sei egoista che io sono me stesso che al mercato mio padre compro'...
> ero rimasto ad una ragazza di 26 anni che vuole presentare l'amante al compagno, mi sono perso per strada in mezzo agli hippy.
> Sto invecchiando.
> :unhappy:


È un modo come un altro di passare il tempo. :carneval:

Cmq sì..stai invecchiando. Leggendo queste due righe che ho scritto sono passati ben 3 secondi della tua vita. E per me addirittura il doppio quando le ho scritte :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :inlove:


Ma non ti stavi innamorando di me?


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Parlavo di interessi
> Anche nel sesso se fa una cosa per compiacermi si sente, eccome.


Leggi il discorso di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]. È esattamente quello che volevo dire. La compiacenza stile servilismo è orripilante.
La compiacenza come Cura dell'altro è molto positiva in una coppia.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non ti stavi innamorando di me?


È per la coppia aperta pure lui..ma ora si è fregato e non può ammetterlo :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Credo sia quello che capita a noi, lui pensa di darmi piacere ma non capisce che si sbaglia, ho provato a dirglielo ma è come se non ci sentisse. *Ma non posso farglielo pesare*, ha problemi di ansia e si agita inutilmente e più si agita e più diventa angosciante


Piperita...il grassetto è un tuo legaccio...e una tua paura. 
Oltre che una forma di "sfiducia" nella sua autonomia emozionale. 

E questo sentire ti impedisce di "testarlo"...e provare ad uscire dal limbo di tristezza in cui sei nei suoi riguardi. Oltre che di rabbia....

Il sottolineato è un circolo vizioso...che tiene entrambi ancorati in un limbo..doloroso...

Credo che la questione non sia farlo o non farlo pesare. 

Credo la questione riguardi il concedere a te stessa l'opzione di esprimere chiaramente a lui il tuo fastidio. Senza chiedergli di risolverlo. Ma al contempo rimandandogli il fatto che quell'ansia è sua. E tu non la vuoi. E questo non solo puoi...è tutela di te. E separazione da lui. E' dentro di te il problema...sei tu che hai paura di svelare un qualcosa che poi temi esca dalle vostre possibilità di gestione....e in questo modo, non ti fidi di Voi e delle Vostre risorse. Io sono piuttosto convinta che parlar chiaro e segnare i limiti e le distanze..sia fondamentale. Non per la coppia. Ma per aver Cura di sè...poi so che non sono passaggi per niente facili...e io non avevo neanche figli...ma la chiarezza e la trasparenza fanno bene. A tutti i coinvolti.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> E chi decide il progetto?


vedo due alternative in questo senso: 

1) o uno lo decide e lo propone, e l'altro vi aderisce, oppure 
2) si incontra.

romanticamente sono più affezionato alla seconda ipotesi, ma è una cosa tutta mia


----------



## JON (19 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ieri sera non ho quasi dormito perché avevo parlato di noi della nostra intimità con altri e non con lui a sua insaputa . Questa mattina gli ho fatto leggere quello che abbiamo scritto .


Essendo voi due mondi contrapposti e che il tradimento in senso stretto non vi riguarda, va da sé che il vostro rapporto si affina. Nel senso che, scevro da ipocrisie legate ai sentimenti, tenta di adattarsi ad altre esigenze che non si discostano da quelle di una coppia tradizionale.

Se pensate di poter andare avanti su questa base e in mutuato accordo, allora non vedo appigli attraverso i quali tentare di smontarvi. Anche perché in questo momento, in controtendenza, siete in fase monogama mentre, per quanto riguarda la gestione, usate la medesima tecnica delle carte scoperte. Mantenete uno stato di coerenza che vi rende apprezzabili.

Date le condizioni dettate, potreste fare quello che vi pare che, per me, il tutto passerebbe nella più totale indifferenza. Se non fosse che mi resta solo un dubbio, cioè quello per il quale non capisco come un monogamo e una poligama abbiano potuto dare inizio ad una relazione amorosa. Quindi avanzo una supposizione dicendo che la vostra storia sia iniziata tradizionalmente ipocrita consentendovi di innamorarsi e che una volta partito il sentimento, e quindi superato il punto di non ritorno, vi siete trovati a dovervi adattare. Primo lui ai tuoi excursus, e tu ora alle sue esigenze di monogamia. Prima o poi vi troverete a dover scegliere per l'una o l'altra sponda.


----------



## trilobita (19 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> minchia quante seghe... non vi offendete ma...te vuoi dar piacere a me che voglio dar piacere a te che sei egoista che io sono me stesso che al mercato mio padre compro'...
> ero rimasto ad una ragazza di 26 anni che vuole presentare l'amante al compagno, mi sono perso per strada in mezzo agli hippy.
> Sto invecchiando.
> :unhappy:


Doppia leffe da parte mia


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Piperita...il grassetto è un tuo legaccio...e una tua paura.
> Oltre che una forma di "sfiducia" nella sua autonomia emozionale.
> 
> E questo sentire ti impedisce di "testarlo"...e provare ad uscire dal limbo di tristezza in cui sei nei suoi riguardi. Oltre che di rabbia....
> ...


Dipende dalla conoscenza. Io dopo anni so cosa posso chiedere so cosa lo ferisce e so dove non è in grado di arrivare. Credo che anche per lui nei miei riguardi sia così 
Capisco quello che dice [MENTION=6798]Piperita[/MENTION] e se parliamo di cura dell'altro o di rispetto dell'altro ci sta anche sapere quando è meglio non chiedere per non fare male
Certo che è un preoccuparsi per l'altro a discapito della nostra serenità. Per me un atto dovuto se ci si vuole bene e si vuole il bene anche dell'altro. Altrimenti si resta due inidividui a se stanti dove ognuno mette la serenità di se sempre e comunque davanti a quella dell'altra.
Se l'altro non è in grado di fare un passo o di accettare qualcosa di se lo si può aiutare ma bisogna anche sapere accettare che lui è diverso da noi anche se il suo non muoversi ci fa stare male


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende dalla conoscenza. Io dopo anni so cosa posso chiedere so cosa lo ferisce e so dove non è in grado di arrivare. Credo che anche per lui nei miei riguardi sia così
> Capisco quello che dice @_Piperita_ e se parliamo di cura dell'altro o di rispetto dell'altro ci sta anche sapere quando è meglio non chiedere per non fare male
> Certo che è un preoccuparsi per l'altro a discapito della nostra serenità. Per me un atto dovuto se ci si vuole bene e si vuole il bene anche dell'altro. Altrimenti si resta due inidividui a se stanti dove ognuno mette la serenità di se sempre e comunque davanti a quella dell'altra.
> Se l'altro non è in grado di fare un passo o di accettare qualcosa di se lo si può aiutare ma bisogna anche sapere accettare che lui è diverso da noi anche se il suo non muoversi ci fa stare male


La mia relazione più lunga è stata di dieci anni. E ho commesso credo gran parte degli errori si possano commettere in una relazione. 

Una cosa adesso per me è ferma, la mia serenità non è sul piatto. 

Come è invece sul piatto il fatto che in una relazione si è due individui a se stanti. E ben separati anche. 

Non considero un atto dovuto pensare al bene dell'altro. Ritengo dovuto che l'altro, in quanto adulto lo sappia fare autonomamente. 

Come non voglio o permetto che l'altro pensi al mio bene. 
Per lo stesso motivo. Sono adulta e lo so fare autonomamente. 

Per entrambi altrettanto autonoma dovrebbe essere la capacità di chiedere aiuto. 
In caso ci si renda conto che da soli non si va da nessuna parte. 

Ci possiamo pensare insieme. Possiamo condividere dubbi, scoramento, delusione, demotivazione, voglia di fuga. 
Provare insieme a trovare soluzioni. 

Ma sono IO la protagonista della mia vita. 

E pretendo di avere accanto qualcuno che sia altrettanto protagonista della sua. E con altrettanta forza ribadisca il suo esserlo della sua di vita. 

Questi sono i miei desideri. 

Quindi per me è inconcepibile fermarmi se l'altro non si muove...è una sua scelta non muoversi. E non trovo corretto provi ad impormela in nome dell'affetto. Diventa un ricatto. E io non voglio più subire ricatti di nessun genere. Affettivi in particolare. 
E credo sia corretto che sia chiaro, nei presupposti di partenza, che io mi sento libera di fare altrettanto libere scelte. 
Quindi andarmene. O trovare alternative se le condizioni materiali in un qualche modo mi impediscono di andare. 

Ma se rinunciare alla propria serenità per l'altro è amore...io sono contenta di non provare quel sentimento, farfie. E non voglio neanche provarlo. 

Un discorso è cercare compromesso. Incontrarsi a mezza via. 
A volte ci sta anche che uno o l'altro faccia qualche passo in più.
Ci sta anche fermarsi in attesa che uno o l'altro prenda fiato. 

Ma comune deve essere la volontà a non arenarsi. 

Comune e pari il desiderio di affrontare il dolore che necessariamente in una relazione ci si infligge. Insieme al piacere. 

Non penso di essere capace di rinunciare a me per nessun altro. E non lo desidero. 

Piuttosto sto da sola. 
Ma con Me.  

Se manco io, per come sono fatta, dell'altro non mi accorgo neanche più. 
Se non per il fastidio che mi provoca. 
O la pena. Che è uguale, in fondo. 

Sono prospettive. Secondo me. 
E esperienze. 

Un compagno che mi scarica addosso la sua ansia, senza fare un cazzo per risolverla e pretende che io sia il suo vomitatoio non fa per me. Gli farei soltanto male fra l'altro. 

La mia pietà si trasforma in disprezzo. E non è bello per me sentire il disprezzo per l'altro. 
E non è bello per l'altro subire il mio disprezzo. 
Perchè non sono proprio capace di nasconderlo. Mi si legge in faccia. 

Meglio andare. 

In ogni caso non sarei vicina all'altro. 

Libera posso provare compassione. Ma non penso di poter stare con una persona per cui provo compassione. Per una persona che non vuole più combattere. 

Ovviamente è la mia prospettiva. Che viene dalle mie esperienze. 
Forse fra dieci anni avrò cambiato idea. Non lo so. E non mi pongo il problema. 

Sicuro una cosa l'ho imparata dalla mia vecchia relazione: se sento che dall'altra si sta anche solo provando a girarmi intorno usando l'affetto, il MIO affetto, vado alla velocità della luce. 

Altrettanto sicuro io ho quasi 40 anni e ho ribaltato il banco e iniziato una nuova relazione. 
Quindi la mia prospettiva è sicuramente molto diversa da chi magari ha 30 anni di matrimonio sulle spalle. 

Sono libera. Ho fatto una fatica immane per esserlo. Ho pagato. A tutti i livelli. 
Non torno indietro neanche se mi puntano una pistola alla fronte. 
A costo di strisciare sui gomiti, io non mi prendo più la responsabilità del benessere di nessuno. Responsabilità intesa nel modo in cui dicevi, mettere la mia serenità sul piatto. 

Ma capisco che vale per me, ogni situazione è a sè..e ognuno trova le sue mediazioni con se stesso e con l'altro. 

Credo che più di così non si possa onestamente fare.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La mia relazione più lunga è stata di dieci anni. E ho commesso credo gran parte degli errori si possano commettere in una relazione.
> 
> Una cosa adesso per me è ferma, la mia serenità non è sul piatto.
> 
> ...


Infatti credo che sia soggettivo e capisco benissimo il tuo punto di vista
Credo anche che io arrivo da un'edicazione in cui mi hanno insegnato che ci si debba anche un po' sacrificare per altro
Se penso a me sicuramente ci sono stati momenti e ci saranno momenti per cui per la mia serenità la scelta giusta non è quella di restare. Ma se mi rendo che l'altro non mi ricatta con l'affetto ma semplicemente è un passo indietro e non ce la fa a raggiungermi o non vuole perché fa male farlo e non riesco a pensare per il bene che gli voglio a lasciarlo lì
Resto avanti e continui ad esserci ed aiutarlo


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Delfinooooo,sei vecchioooo e anche banale,per nulla trasgressivo,queste cose non puoi capirle,torna nella grotta,ma mi raccomando,se russi,non venire nella mia...


Hai ragione su tutto, anche sul russare che è un mio grosso problema. ma che ci vuoi fare...


----------



## ilnikko (20 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non ti stavi innamorando di me?


Te scherzi...occhio che prendo la macchina e vengo su, così mi innamoro davvero 
:inlove:


----------



## Piperita (20 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Piperita...il grassetto è un tuo legaccio...e una tua paura.
> Oltre che una forma di "sfiducia" nella sua autonomia emozionale.
> 
> E questo sentire ti impedisce di "testarlo"...e provare ad uscire dal limbo di tristezza in cui sei nei suoi riguardi. Oltre che di rabbia....
> ...


Capisco e ti sono grata per i tuoi preziosi consigli.
Provo a capire qualcosa della mia situazione leggendovi e riflettendo su molti spunti che mi date.

Il senso di colpa è alla base di tutti i miei conflitti.
Lui ha iniziato ad avere problemi nel momento in cui io ho iniziato a stare male e in concomitanza alla perdita del lavoro.
La situazione si è evoluta con me che ho cambiato visione della vita e con lui che non ha accettato questa cosa. Ad un certo punto gli ho detto che non lo amavo più e che volevo andarmene in giro per il mondo perché mi sentivo soffocare. Gli è caduto il mondo addosso e da allora non si è più ripreso.
Io sono rientrata nei ranghi nell'unico modo che potevo ma non credo che lui mi abbia mai perdonata, lui dice di sì ma il suo corpo dice il contrario.
Mi sento colpevole di questo suo disagio. Pago le conseguenze.

Sono arrabbiata perché è assente ma non è che le cose andassero benissimo quando era presente, forse questo è il male minore. Non c'è e la vita scorre serenamente, quando c'era si era creata un'aria pesante. Non sopportavo che si piangesse addosso, non sopportavo di averlo in giro per casa tutto il giorno a non fare nulla, e andare a letto era angosciante.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Novembre 2016)

*...*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Hai ragione su tutto, anche sul russare che è un mio grosso problema. ma che ci vuoi fare...


Stanze separate.

Noi lo abbiamo fatto da almeno 3 anni, ed è favoloso

Ci siamo incontrati su questa esigenza, dopo esserci "scontrati" x mesi la notte, io che russavo come una locomotiva della ex DDR e lei che mi faceva mille versi x farmelo passare, ovviamente svegliandomi a ripetizione

Ne abbiamo parlato serenamente, e risolto ogni problema, con reciproca soddisfazione.

Anzi, ogni tanto, come l altra sera, lei ricorda romanticamente il nostro dormire insieme.. Sperando che magari chissà.. In futuro potremo tornare a farlo


----------



## JON (20 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Capisco e ti sono grata per i tuoi preziosi consigli.
> Provo a capire qualcosa della mia situazione leggendovi e riflettendo su molti spunti che mi date.
> 
> Il senso di colpa è alla base di tutti i miei conflitti.
> ...


Cioè, lui è si è depresso nel momento in cui tu hai avuto delle difficoltà ed eri quella che principalmente aveva bisogno di supporto?


----------



## JON (20 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stanze separate.
> 
> Noi lo abbiamo fatto da almeno 3 anni, ed è favoloso
> 
> ...


Ma secondo me ti beccavi pure qualche gomitata.


----------



## ilnikko (20 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La mia relazione più lunga è stata di dieci anni. E ho commesso credo gran parte degli errori si possano commettere in una relazione.
> 
> Una cosa adesso per me è ferma, la mia serenità non è sul piatto...[...]


Io credo che ci sia qualcosa che chiamiamo con lo stesso nome ma che puo' assumere forme diverse. La penso sostanzialmente come te sulla questione "egocentrismo" (nell'accezione bella del termine) infatti sto cominciando a ragionare in questi termini dopo anni in cui avevo in sostanza tutto sulle mie spalle ed avere pure ricevuto ringraziamenti a cazzo di cane. Altresì non mi sento di giudicare in maniera meno positiva chi prova a "sacrificarsi" (forse non è il termine esatto) in nome di qualcosa di grande che c'è stato e che sperano possa ritornare. Il fatto è che sappiamo tutti, io per primo, che quando l'amore finisce davvero non c'è molto da fare purtroppo. Aprirei un 3D chiamandolo "tentativi" . Ne ho fatti a bizzeffe, il bello è che la vocina nella testa mi diceva già che non sarebbero serviti a una mazza.


----------



## Piperita (20 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Cioè, lui è si è depresso nel momento in cui tu hai avuto delle difficoltà ed eri quella che principalmente aveva bisogno di supporto?


Qualcosa del genere
Non ha saputo affrontare la situazione, stava peggio di me e non sapeva come comportarsi.
Poi io sono cambiata


----------



## JON (20 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Qualcosa del genere
> Non ha saputo affrontare la situazione, stava peggio di me e non sapeva come comportarsi.
> Poi io sono cambiata


Posso capire. Certo che se ad un ansioso come lui poi vai a dire che non lo ami più è chiaro che lo falci all'istante e irrimediabilmente. Comunque capisco meglio cosa intendevi dire quando dicevi di dover restare forte per te e per gli altri.


----------



## Piperita (20 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Posso capire. Certo che se ad un ansioso come lui poi vai a dire che non lo ami più è chiaro che lo falci all'istante e irrimediabilmente. Comunque capisco meglio cosa intendevi dire quando dicevi di dover restare forte per te e per gli altri.


Sai, credo che l'amore si sia spento lentamente, nel tempo, solo che non mi ero resa conto.
Il forte stress dovuto al trauma subito con la morte improvvisa di mio padre mi ha destabilizzata, non riuscivo più a gestire le mie emozioni, avevo crisi di pianto che duravano ore, ecc.
Piano piano ho iniziato a reagire e a ripulire dentro tutto il casino che avevo.
La non accettazione di me stessa e dei miei sentimenti è stata devastante, ho lottato contro di me perché io per prima non potevo accettare di non essere quella che pensavo di essere, di non volere la vita che avevo costruito con forza e sudore.
Io ero estranea a me stessa e questa sconosciuta mi stava uccidendo in tutti i modi possibili.
I miei occhi erano cambiati, come se i vetri colorati che avevo sugli occhi  all'improvviso fossero scomparsi. Ho iniziato a vedere la mia casa come una gabbia, la mia famiglia come una catena che mi teneva legata, mentre io volevo volare in alto.
Sai quante volte ho provato a comprimermi, reprimermi, contenermi...ma io sentivo dentro il fuoco, un fiume in piena e non potevo parlarne con nessuno perché nessuno mi capiva, gli sembravo pazza, irriconoscibile.
Andavo un giorno sì e l'altro pure in ospedale, ero diventata ipocondriaca. La mente e il corpo erano due entità a se stante, l'uno contro l'altro e io ero in balia di questi.


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stanze separate.
> 
> Noi lo abbiamo fatto da almeno 3 anni, ed è favoloso
> 
> ...


Noi dormiamo insieme lei non riesce a stare a letto senza di me deve sentire il mio calore altrimenti non dorme. Ho provato qualsiasi rimedio medicale, ma non ha funzionato niente.  
Sai cosa mi sono inventato: Aspetto che lei si addormenti e poi lo faccio anch'io. Il problema è che io la mattina mi sveglio preso (6.30) e lei va a dormire tardi. Ma bisogna "soffrire".........


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai, credo che l'amore si sia spento lentamente, nel tempo, solo che non mi ero resa conto.
> Il forte stress dovuto al trauma subito con la morte improvvisa di mio padre mi ha destabilizzata, non riuscivo più a gestire le mie emozioni, avevo crisi di pianto che duravano ore, ecc.
> Piano piano ho iniziato a reagire e a ripulire dentro tutto il casino che avevo.
> La non accettazione di me stessa e dei miei sentimenti è stata devastante, ho lottato contro di me perché io per prima non potevo accettare di non essere quella che pensavo di essere, di non volere la vita che avevo costruito con forza e sudore.
> ...



Come già ti ho raccontato in post precedenti, ho vissuto la tua stessa esperienza e ti capisco su tutto, io sono stato fortunato e sono stato "salvato" da mia moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai, credo che l'amore si sia spento lentamente, nel tempo, solo che non mi ero resa conto.
> Il forte stress dovuto al trauma subito con la morte improvvisa di mio padre mi ha destabilizzata, non riuscivo più a gestire le mie emozioni, avevo crisi di pianto che duravano ore, ecc.
> Piano piano ho iniziato a reagire e a ripulire dentro tutto il casino che avevo.
> La non accettazione di me stessa e dei miei sentimenti è stata devastante, ho lottato contro di me perché io per prima non potevo accettare di non essere quella che pensavo di essere, di non volere la vita che avevo costruito con forza e sudore.
> ...


Ma dove vorresti andare?


----------



## Piperita (20 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove vorresti andare?


In giro da sola come una pazza. Respirare aria fresca e sentirmi finalmente libera e lontana dai giudizi, dove nessuno mi conosce. Adesso mi sono calmata e ci penso molto meno.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> In giro da sola come una pazza. Respirare aria fresca e sentirmi finalmente libera e lontana dai giudizi, dove nessuno mi conosce. Adesso mi sono calmata e ci penso molto meno.


Troppo generico.
Calcola disponibilità economica e fallo.


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ne sto parlando tanto con G. ....ti somiglia per il discorso compromessi...e sto imparando parecchio da lui a riguardo. Lui impara perchè avendo a che fare con una rompicazzo come me, si ritrova nella condizione di chiarire innanzitutto con se stesso.
> 
> Ma, ed è il motivo per cui imparo, Lui non si perde nella compiacenza.
> 
> ...


Si ma cazzo, voglio dire, la carbonara si fa con il guanciale.


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> In giro da sola come una pazza. Respirare aria fresca e sentirmi finalmente libera e lontana dai giudizi, dove nessuno mi conosce. Adesso mi sono calmata e ci penso molto meno.


Te lo dico io perchè non lo fai.
Perchè sai che in fondo il mondo immaginifico "altrove" in effetti non esiste come noi lo immaginiamo.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Te lo dico io perchè non lo fai.
> Perchè sai che in fondo il mondo immaginifico "altrove" in effetti non esiste come noi lo immaginiamo.


Posso aggiungere purtroppo  però splenuccio è bello fantasticare un po'


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Posso aggiungere purtroppo  però splenuccio è bello fantasticare un po'


Perchè no.

Basta sapere che in fondo sono sogni.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè no.
> 
> Basta sapere che in fondo sono sogni.


Si,le illusioni devono essere riconosciute in tempo


----------



## lorella89 (20 Novembre 2016)

*Caspita quanti post*

Siamo stati via ieri e oggi è non ho guardato il forum . Dovrò leggere attentamente certi faccio fatica a capirli


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> il fatto è che bene o male un po' tutti abbiamo la quasi certezza matematica che il nostro partner ci dirà sempre tutto, riguardo a se:
> 
> - perché abbiamo insieme il conto in banca
> - perché abbiamo due figli
> ...


Sì.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io volevo fare un discorso molto specifico in verità, legato alla riservatezza o al desiderio individuale.
> 
> Parlo x me, e ci tengo a precisarlo
> 
> ...



Ho il sospetto che se lo fa senza avermi tra i coglioni ci sia ben altro che semplice sesso.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente è chi sostiene L'omeopatia che è convinto che risolva tutti i mali senza alcuna prova scientifica.
> Fuor di metafora è chi sostiene la coppia aperta che pensa che sia la soluzione al tradimento. Proprio perché è una coppia come tutte le altre non garantisce niente.


Sì.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> *minchia quante seghe*... non vi offendete ma...te vuoi dar piacere a me che voglio dar piacere a te che sei egoista che io sono me stesso che al mercato mio padre compro'...
> ero rimasto ad una ragazza di 26 anni che vuole presentare l'amante al compagno, mi sono perso per strada in mezzo agli hippy.
> Sto invecchiando.
> :unhappy:



In effetti mi stava sorgendo dentro un
"Quindi?" dopo tutti questi post.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

Per come la vedo io.
Può essere intrigante una donna che ha quel tipo di rapporto col sesso.
Può essere molto attraente un certo tipo di perversione e devo dire che anch'io ne sono attratto
Insomma, la "perversa", soprattutto se ha un viso angelico, mi stende a tappeto e non capisco più niente.
Questo tipo di relazione può diventare un campo minato, perché si tende a subordinare gli altri aspetti di un rapporto alla sessualità, generalmente.
In effetti anche in questa discussione l'accento è stato proprio posto sul sesso, come se fosse il motore principale  anche della progettualità o della durata o del funzionamento di un rapporto.
La coppia aperta è una definizione generica pari a quella di coppia tradizionale.
Ognuna ha una sua storia, una sua identità, inutile cercarne una in generale, pretendere che sia meglio di quella tradizionale, o più sincera, o che funzioni di più.
E' una modalità come altre di gestione di un rapporto tra due persone.
Può funzionare per un certo periodo, può finire dopo quando svanito l'afflato erotico, ci si trova a fare i conti con quel che resta.
Ma può anche durare una vita, se ci sono le condizioni per gestirla bene insieme.
E come ho detto, e vale per qualsiasi coppia, tutto "dipende": non ci sono regole né sicurezze, e quel che conta è vivere un presente il più possibile gioioso ma allo stesso tempo concreto.
Non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso nel conoscere i partner esterni alla coppia, se la faccenda è condivisa.
Si incontrano gli amanti senza neppure saperlo, a volte, che bere una birra al pub con l'altro è magari un'occasione di confronto e conoscenza. 
Ricordo di averlo fatto tanti anni fa, e, successivamente, di aver fatto conoscere una mia tipa alla donna ufficiale. Poteva sortire una cosa a tre, non è capitato, per ragioni logistiche (non si viveva ancora da soli), ma il pensiero lo si è condiviso.
Perché no? Sono cose che fai a 20/25 anni, almeno fino a quando non desideri un altro modello di coppia, e releghi quella sessualità nelle esperienze della vita concluse.
La coppia aperta che conosciamo noi, per dire, è composta da due esibizionisti. Necessariamente hanno avuto bisogno di partner esterni per esprimersi a livello erotico. Hanno vissuto per anni la loro sessualità così, fino a quando lei, a 35 anni, è diventata mamma. 
La loro adesso è una coppia più tradizionale, se vogliamo, modellata sulle esigenze del bambino.
Non so se anche la loro sessualità sia cambiata per sempre. Le esigenze sono mutate, questo sì.
Io li ho sempre visti molto sereni, gioiosi. E anche ora, sono rimasti tali.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Novembre 2016)

*...*

Ciao  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ...
Io in realtà l'altro giorno facevo un discorso slegato dalla "solidità" o dalla "durata" di una coppia cosiddetta "aperta".

Facevo invece un discorso di "esclusività" o di annientamento dei segreti, in campo sessuale

Indipendentemente che poi la coppia duri 1 anno oppure 30.

Sostenevo e sostengo che una coppia aperta non dà (per me) alcuna garanzia particolare  di "annientamento" dei segreti, anche in campo sessuale.

E che di conseguenza, non ci sia comunque alcuna garanzia che nella coppia aperta uno o entrambi possano comunque avere "segreti" legati alla loro sessualità, che si vogliono vivere FUORI dalla coppia, pur aperta che sia.

Quindi le garanzie a cui mi riferivo non erano sulla durata o sulla solidita', ma sull'annientamento del segreto sessuale, che una coppia aperta sessualmente sembrerebbe sulla carta garantire.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao  @_danny_ ...
> Io in realtà l'altro giorno facevo un discorso slegato dalla "solidità" o dalla "durata" di una coppia cosiddetta "aperta".
> 
> Facevo invece un discorso di "esclusività" o di annientamento dei segreti, in campo sessuale
> ...


Due persone per quanto condividano saranno sempre estranei tra loro in alcune parti della loro vita.
Condividere molto del sesso non significa condividerlo tutto.
Anche se secondo me, se cerchi fuori in una coppia aperta, nascondendo al tuo partner, non è di solo sesso che senti il bisogno.
Ma questo è un pensiero mio.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Novembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Due persone per quanto condividano saranno sempre estranei tra loro in alcune parti della loro vita.
> Condividere molto del sesso non significa condividerlo tutto.
> Anche se secondo me, se cerchi fuori in una coppia aperta, nascondendo al tuo partner, non è di solo sesso che senti il bisogno.
> Ma questo è un pensiero mio.


A questa cosa ci devo pensare.. Potrebbe essere

Io x uscire da ogni equivoco in questo senso avevo fatto l'esempio della sega in bagno col giornaletto porno...


----------



## lorella89 (21 Novembre 2016)

*il fatto dei segreti nella coppia*

non è il nostro caso...il problema è proprio quello: ho una sessualità esuberante e voglio condividere tutto con il mio compagno. Non riuscirei mai a mentirgli per uscire di nascoto con un altro


----------



## Skorpio (21 Novembre 2016)

*...*



lorella89 ha detto:


> non è il nostro caso...il problema è proprio quello: ho una sessualità esuberante e voglio condividere tutto con il mio compagno. Non riuscirei mai a mentirgli per uscire di nascoto con un altro


Diciamo il "tuo" caso...

E sarà sicuramente cosi anche x il tuo compagno, come molti altri partner di coppie più o meno aperte... Compreso molti iscritti qui


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io.
> Può essere intrigante una donna che ha quel tipo di rapporto col sesso.
> Può essere molto attraente un certo tipo di perversione e devo dire che anch'io ne sono attratto
> Insomma, la "perversa", soprattutto se ha un viso angelico, mi stende a tappeto e non capisco più niente.
> ...


danny solo una cosa : cosa ci fai su tradinet ? se per te (e altri a questo punto) vale tutto e le coppie aperte sono come tutte le altre...com'è che finiamo sempre a parlare di tradimento ? se farsi una birra con l'amico di tua moglie è normale (mi piacerebbe sentire la conversazione) perchè alla fine della fiera vogliamo tutti le stesse cose ? a me una cosa fa' incazzare piu' di tutte, che è tipicamente italiana, la continua e imperterrita difesa delle minoranze e delle "diversità" , lo virgoletto così nessuno s'incazza, parliamoci chiaro, naturisti / nudisti / aperti / come cazzo li vuoi chiamare quanto rappresentano ? e non ne faccio un mero discorso di numeri, mi fa' solo imbestialire quando si levano gli scudi in favore di quattro gatti e gli altri 56 milioni diventano di colpo bigotti / antichi / ignoranti, ecc ecc. Mentre scrivo mi viene in mente la Clinton che andava in giro ad accaparrarsi neri, gay , minoranze varie...poi la stragrande maggioranza che guarda caso sono operai bianchi glielo hanno piazzato in quel posto. Ho divagato solo per dire che ogni volta qua si vuol "normalizzare" tutto, ma poi scriviamo su tradimento.net, chissa' perchè...


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> danny solo una cosa : *cosa ci fai su tradinet* ? se per te (e altri a questo punto) vale tutto e le coppie aperte sono come tutte le altre...com'è che finiamo sempre a parlare di tradimento ? se farsi una birra con l'amico di tua moglie è normale (mi piacerebbe sentire la conversazione) perchè alla fine della fiera vogliamo tutti le stesse cose ? a me una cosa fa' incazzare piu' di tutte, che è tipicamente italiana, la continua e imperterrita difesa delle minoranze e delle "diversità" , lo virgoletto così nessuno s'incazza, parliamoci chiaro, naturisti / nudisti / aperti / come cazzo li vuoi chiamare quanto rappresentano ? e non ne faccio un mero discorso di numeri, mi fa' solo imbestialire quando si levano gli scudi in favore di quattro gatti e gli altri 56 milioni diventano di colpo bigotti / antichi / ignoranti, ecc ecc. Mentre scrivo mi viene in mente la Clinton che andava in giro ad accaparrarsi neri, gay , minoranze varie...poi la stragrande maggioranza che guarda caso sono operai bianchi glielo hanno piazzato in quel posto. Ho divagato solo per dire che ogni volta qua si vuol "normalizzare" tutto, ma poi scriviamo su tradimento.net, chissa' perchè...


E tu che ci fai?
Sei qui per giudicare chi non è come te? O per comprendere le varie modalità comportamentali che esistono comunque?
Perché, per quanto tu generalizzi, nessuno è uguale ad un altro e la cosiddetta classe media è eterogenea non omogenea.
Cos'è normale per te?
Quello che è consuetudine, abitudine?
O quello che interessa a te o sei in grado di comprendere?
(I naturisti in Europa sono 10 milioni circa. C'entrano un cazzo con gli scambisti, comunque).
La vita di ognuno di noi è fatta di esperienza che non si condividono proprio per evitare di essere giudicati da chi non le può capire.
Tradinet è un'isola dove si può raccontare di tutto ed è importante proprio per questo.
Giudicare piuttosto che ascoltare e sforzarsi di capire è un modo per farla morire.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E tu che ci fai?
> Sei qui per giudicare chi non è come te? O per comprendere le varie modalità comportamentali che esistono comunque?
> Perché, per quanto tu generalizzi, nessuno è uguale ad un altro e la cosiddetta classe media è eterogenea non omogenea.
> Cos'è normale per te?
> ...


Comprendere
è una cosa, far passare come "normalità" e quasi "non normali" quelli che concepiscono un rapporto di coppia classico è un altro
Posso accettare che ci sia chi si beva una birra con quello che ha appena fatto sesso con la compagnia, gusti sono gusti, non passare per bigotta o retograda perchè lo trovo di pessimo gusto
E ti parla una che conosci che non è esattamente una santa


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E tu che ci fai?
> Sei qui per giudicare chi non è come te? O per comprendere le varie modalità comportamentali che esistono comunque?
> Perché, per quanto tu generalizzi, nessuno è uguale ad un altro e la cosiddetta classe media è eterogenea non omogenea.
> Così è normale per te?
> ...


A parte il fatto che pure se t'incazzi a me non è che cambia una virgola, sei naturista / aperto o come vuoi chiamarti ma sei venuto a scrivere su tradinet...era questo il senso del mio intervento, che evidentemente non hai colto, per me potete farvela con chi vi pare ed andare in giro nudi, mi frega ben poco...mi meraviglio solo poi trovarvi a scrivere qui sopra di tradimenti ricevuti. Era tutta li la mia sorpresa, non giudico nessuno..io. E sono in grado di comprendere parecchio senza le spiegazioni di chicchessia. Grazie.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> non è il nostro caso...il problema è proprio quello: ho una sessualità esuberante e voglio condividere tutto con il mio compagno. Non riuscirei mai a mentirgli per uscire di nascoto con un altro


E questo mi piace.
Non sei ipocrita.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che pure se t'incazzi a me non è che cambia una virgola, sei naturista / aperto o come vuoi chiamarti ma sei venuto a scrivere su tradinet...era questo il senso del mio intervento, che evidentemente non hai colto, per me potete farvela con chi vi pare ed andare in giro nudi, mi frega ben poco...*mi meraviglio solo poi trovarvi a scrivere qui sopra di tradimenti ricevuti. Era tutta li la mia sorpresa, non giudico nessuno..io*. E sono in grado di comprendere parecchio senza le spiegazioni di chicchessia. Grazie.


Non mi incazzo, ti sto esponendo il mio punto di vista.
Non c'è da meravigliarsi.
A 20 anni vuoi una cosa. A 40 un'altra.
A 20 fai certe esperienze, a 40 ne desideri altre.
Il mio io di tanti anni fa non è quello di oggi, semplicemente sono maturato/cresciuto/cambiato, ma non mi sono scordato di quello che ero, di quello che ho fatto.
Giudico certe esperienze oggi in una certa maniera, ovviamente (come appartenenti a un periodo di minore maturità), ma non posso giudicare altri con diversa indulgenza di quella che riserva a me.
Intendo dire che da certe situazioni, anche negative, o irrisolte, o strane, ci si può passare tutti, ma che questo non deve allontanarci da chi si comporta in una maniera che non comprendiamo.
Per quanto mi riguarda, il confronto con chi è diverso da me lo trovo interessante.
Sul naturismo, non comprendo il problema: è un modo per fare il bagno, prendere il sole e nulla più, che pratichi in aree apposite. E' solo una differente visione del pudore e del corpo.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Comprendere
> è una cosa, far passare c*ome "normalità" e quasi "non normali" quelli che concepiscono un rapporto di coppia classico è un altro*
> Posso accettare che ci sia chi si beva una birra con quello che ha appena fatto sesso con la compagnia, gusti sono gusti, non passare per *bigotta* o *retograda* perchè lo trovo di pessimo gusto
> E ti parla una che conosci che non è esattamente una santa


Non l'ho detto io infatti, ma neppure mi sogno di pensarlo.
Ho detto che "io" non trovo nulla di così esecrabile nel comportamento di Lorella.
E' fatta così e sa cosa vuole.
Non fa nulla di illegale, quindi...
Ogni coppia è un mondo a sé, su cui, almeno qui, dovremmo sospendere il giudizio per cercare di dare una mano.


----------



## trilobita (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E tu che ci fai?
> Sei qui per giudicare chi non è come te? O per comprendere le varie modalità comportamentali che esistono comunque?
> Perché, per quanto tu generalizzi, nessuno è uguale ad un altro e la cosiddetta classe media è eterogenea non omogenea.
> Cos'è normale per te?
> ...


Ciao,Danny.
Quello che dici è sacrosanto,per me.
A volte,però,ho l'impressione che più che ascoltare e capire ,si parta da posizioni preconcette,se per me tradire non è grave,ogni traditore avrà una mia opinione positiva,anche se per motivarla,mi devo arrampicare su più di qualche specchio.sto vedendo dei post che manco un trattato di psicologia..ma davvero pensate che chi decide di extradivertirsi,faccia prima tutte queste analisi pre e post comportamentali?Non credo,gli va di farlo,lo fanno.In questo caso specifico,non vi è stato nessun comportamento sconveniente da parte di lei.Lui ha cambiato progetto in corso d'opera,perché resosi conto di non essere attrezzato adeguatamente per seguire quello originario.Non vi è alcun bisogno di scomodare Freud e compagnia....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non l'ho detto io infatti, ma neppure mi sogno di pensarlo.
> Ho detto che "io" non trovo nulla di così esecrabile nel comportamento di Lorella.
> E' fatta così e sa cosa vuole.
> Non fa nulla di illegale, quindi...
> Ogni coppia è un mondo a sé, su cui, almeno qui, dovremmo sospendere il giudizio per cercare di dare una mano.


E
chi ha detto questo
Ma che qualcuno posso restare perplesso e basito direi che non deve suscitare stupore


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,Danny.
> Quello che dici è sacrosanto,per me.
> A volte,però,ho l'impressione che più che ascoltare e capire ,si parta da posizioni preconcette,se per me tradire non è grave,ogni traditore avrà una mia opinione positiva,anche se per motivarla,mi devo arrampicare su più di qualche specchio.sto vedendo dei post che manco un trattato di psicologia..ma davvero pensate che chi decide di extradivertirsi,faccia prima tutte queste analisi pre e post comportamentali?Non credo,gli va di farlo,lo fanno.In questo caso specifico,non vi è stato nessun comportamento sconveniente da parte di lei.*Lui ha cambiato progetto in corso d'opera,perché resosi conto di non essere attrezzato adeguatamente per seguire quello originario*.Non vi è alcun bisogno di scomodare Freud e compagnia....



Infatti.
E' quello che dico da un po'.
E da parte mia penso che mettere insieme due persone che hanno evidenti modi diversi di concepire la coppia sia controproducente.
Meglio chiarirsi subito.
L'amore, se c'è, non basta a non farsi male, prima o poi.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E
> chi ha detto questo
> Ma che qualcuno posso restare perplesso e basito direi che non deve suscitare stupore


Sì.
Ma capita a tutti.
Anch'io quando sono arrivato qui ho suscitato le stesse reazioni.
Anche peggio, forse.
Poi, col tempo, abbiamo imparato a conoscerci, nelle rispettive diversità.
E ad accettarci.


----------



## trilobita (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non l'ho detto io infatti, ma neppure mi sogno di pensarlo.
> Ho detto che "io" non trovo nulla di così esecrabile nel comportamento di Lorella.
> E' fatta così e sa cosa vuole.
> Non fa nulla di illegale, quindi...
> Ogni coppia è un mondo a sé, su cui, almeno qui, dovremmo sospendere il giudizio per cercare di dare una mano.


Ecco,qui ho dei dubbi che però può solo s ioglierli uno dei due interessati.
Io l'ho interpretata così:in uno dei primi post,lei dice di aver fatto incontrare i due in una serata che lei ha combinato apposta,convinta di fargli un bel regalo.risultato?serata passata con tensione a mille....chissà perché...Boh.
In seguito,dopo che più di un forumista l'aveva tacciata di scarsa sensibilità,l'incontro è diventato solo un incrocio di traiettorie,solo un ciao,ciao e via.nel seguito del 3d,sono intervenuti i difensori del sesso libero,che no,niente di male,anzi,lui ha perso l'opportunità di una bella amicizia...ed ecco che l'incontro é tornato una serata trascorsa in parte,assieme.
Ma io dico,se vedi che il tuo compagno,in quel momento va in difficoltà,lo lasci da solo e continui la tua serata con l'altro?dai Danny,non puoi dire che lei,in questo caso,abbia agito al meglio,difatti al rientro credo gliel'abbia fatto notare....


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ecco,qui ho dei dubbi che però può solo s ioglierli uno dei due interessati.
> Io l'ho interpretata così:in uno dei primi post,lei dice di aver fatto incontrare i due in una serata che lei ha combinato apposta,convinta di fargli un bel regalo.risultato?serata passata con tensione a mille....chissà perché...Boh.
> In seguito,dopo che più di un forumista l'aveva tacciata di scarsa sensibilità,l'incontro è diventato solo un incrocio di traiettorie,solo un ciao,ciao e via.nel seguito del 3d,sono intervenuti i difensori del sesso libero,che no,niente di male,anzi,lui ha perso l'opportunità di una bella amicizia...ed ecco che l'incontro é tornato una serata trascorsa in parte,assieme.
> Ma io dico,se vedi che il tuo compagno,in quel momento va in difficoltà,lo lasci da solo e continui la tua serata con l'altro?dai Danny,non puoi dire che lei,in questo caso,abbia agito al meglio,difatti al rientro credo gliel'abbia fatto notare....


Il racconto di lei mi è parso un po' frammentato e poco attento a far comprendere certe dinamiche e in effetti come fai notare tu, anche un po' contraddittorio.
Per questo sospendo il giudizio sul comportamento di lei, anche se non sono del tutto discorde da quello che tu dici.
Anzi.
Credo sia umiliante finire quella serata con l'altro. 
Io ci starei male.
Un conto è incontrarlo, un altro è preferirlo.


----------



## delfino curioso (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il racconto di lei mi è parso un po' frammentato e poco attento a far comprendere certe dinamiche e in effetti come fai notare tu, anche un po' contraddittorio.<br>
> Per questo sospendo il giudizio sul comportamento di lei, anche se non sono del tutto discorde da quello che tu dici.<br>
> Anzi.<br>
> <strong>Credo sia umiliante finire quella serata con l'altro. <br>
> ...


<br></strong><br>

Esatto Danny questo è il nocciolo delle nostre riflessioni a cui non abbiamo avuto risposta, il non comprendere le difficoltà del compagno; e rimane con l'amico a fare cosa???? se non ha avuto segnali di malessere del compagno in precedenza, al quel punto chiunque se ne sarebbe accorto (anche il barista......).


----------



## lorella89 (21 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> <br></strong><br>
> 
> Esatto Danny questo è il nocciolo delle nostre riflessioni a cui non abbiamo avuto risposta, il non comprendere le difficoltà del compagno; e rimane con l'amico a fare cosa???? se non ha avuto segnali di malessere del compagno in precedenza, al quel punto chiunque se ne sarebbe accorto (anche il barista......).




Invece capii benissimo e volli che lui tornasse a casa per dare il benservito all' altro.....avevo capito tutto e al mio rientro parlammo entrambi non solo lui....tra il suo rientro ed il mio ci saranno stati 40 minuti di differenza ....anche perchè lui prese l auto io dovetti prendere la metro


----------



## lorella89 (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il racconto di lei mi è parso un po' frammentato e poco attento a far comprendere certe dinamiche e in effetti come fai notare tu, anche un po' contraddittorio.
> Per questo sospendo il giudizio sul comportamento di lei, anche se non sono del tutto discorde da quello che tu dici.
> Anzi.
> Credo sia umiliante finire quella serata con l'altro.
> ...




La serata fu organizzata da me per farli conoscere...entrambi loro erano titubanti ma li convinsi....doveva essere una serata tranquilla , bere qualcosa e farli conoscere....una serata più piccante mi sa che l hai immaginata tu..io mai detto nulla di questo.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> La serata fu organizzata da me per farli conoscere...entrambi loro erano titubanti ma li convinsi....doveva essere una serata tranquilla , bere qualcosa e farli conoscere....*una serata più piccante mi sa che l hai immaginata tu..io mai detto nulla di questo*.



Ma neppure io.


----------



## lorella89 (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neppure io.


mi pareva che lo dicesse trilobita e tu approvassi


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> mi pareva che lo dicesse trilobita e tu approvassi


Il "convinta di fargli un bel regalo" mi sembra lo avessi scritto tu, ma mi sono perso tra i vari post.
Io ho sempre inteso la serata come un incontro di pura conoscenza davanti a una birra.
Cosa che capitò anche a me molti anni fa.
Se lo devo legare alla mia sensibilità, è uno di quegli incontri in cui più che conoscere l'altro, lo squadri per capire che ci trova in lui la donna con cui esci. E da questo deduci anche una parte di lei.


----------



## lorella89 (21 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ecco,qui ho dei dubbi che però può solo s ioglierli uno dei due interessati.
> Io l'ho interpretata così:in uno dei primi post,lei dice di aver fatto incontrare i due in una serata che lei ha combinato apposta,convinta di fargli un bel regalo.risultato?serata passata con tensione a mille....chissà perché...Boh.
> In seguito,dopo che più di un forumista l'aveva tacciata di scarsa sensibilità,l'incontro è diventato solo un incrocio di traiettorie,solo un ciao,ciao e via.nel seguito del 3d,sono intervenuti i difensori del sesso libero,che no,niente di male,anzi,lui ha perso l'opportunità di una bella amicizia...ed ecco che l'incontro é tornato una serata trascorsa in parte,assieme.
> Ma io dico,se vedi che il tuo compagno,in quel momento va in difficoltà,lo lasci da solo e continui la tua serata con l'altro?dai Danny,non puoi dire che lei,in questo caso,abbia agito al meglio,difatti al rientro credo gliel'abbia fatto notare....



Mi sa che sei troppo concentrato su di te e non leggi ....con l ultimo " amico" ci ho scopato ....poi ho organizzato un incontro per farli conoscere ...incontro andato molto male gli ho detto che i ns giochi erano finiti e inizio la fase monogama questo 2 mesi fa circa....la altra settimana, il 9 novembre;  ci siamo incontrati per caso : io a passeggio con il mio fidanzato e lui da solo ed è lì che l ho solo salutato solo un ciao senza fermarmi.


----------



## trilobita (21 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei troppo concentrato su di te e non leggi ....con l ultimo " amico" ci ho scopato ....poi ho organizzato un incontro per farli conoscere ...incontro andato molto male gli ho detto che i ns giochi erano finiti e inizio la fase monogama questo 2 mesi fa circa....la altra settimana, il 9 novembre;  ci siamo incontrati per caso : io a passeggio con il mio fidanzato e lui da solo ed è lì che l ho solo salutato solo un ciao senza fermarmi.


Ora,ORA,è chiaro...mi dispiace,non sono dalla tua parte,anche se ti do ragione su tutta la linea.le mie opinioni sono conseguenza di ciò che leggo.per assurdo,ho  capito meglio la tua posizione solo dopo i post del tuo compagno,tu sei riuscita a dipingerti peggio di quanto non sia uscito dopo.
Ho perplessità su quanto possa durare una relazione che si basa principalmente sulla trasgressione,sessuale e non.
Dato che quello che oggi è trasgressione,se ripetuta nel tempo non lo è più,per avere sempre questo brivido,il poveruomo dovrà vivere sempre con il coltello tra i denti e con la spada di Damocle che,al primo accenno di noia,il timone possa tornare sulla vecchia rotta.Che dire....auguri


----------



## lorella89 (21 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ora,ORA,è chiaro...mi dispiace,non sono dalla tua parte,anche se ti do ragione su tutta la linea.le mie opinioni sono conseguenza di ciò che leggo.per assurdo,ho  capito meglio la tua posizione solo dopo i post del tuo compagno,tu sei riuscita a dipingerti peggio di quanto non sia uscito dopo.
> Ho perplessità su quanto possa durare una relazione che si basa principalmente sulla trasgressione,sessuale e non.
> Dato che quello che oggi è trasgressione,se ripetuta nel tempo non lo è più,per avere sempre questo brivido,il poveruomo dovrà vivere sempre con il coltello tra i denti e con la spada di Damocle che,al primo accenno di noia,il timone possa tornare sulla vecchia rotta.Che dire....auguri



la fiamma della trasgressione e della passione va alimentata da entrambi. non solo da lui....io scommetto su di noi...non sarà per sempre ma per tanto penso di si


----------



## delfino curioso (21 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> *Invece capii benissimo e volli che lui tornasse a casa per dare il benservito all' altro.....*avevo capito tutto e al mio rientro parlammo entrambi non solo lui....tra il suo rientro ed il mio ci saranno stati 40 minuti di differenza ....anche perchè lui prese l auto io dovetti prendere la metro


senti Lorella nessuno o quasi ti contesta il vostro essere "coppia aperta", il problema è che  a tutti noi da subito è apparso chiaro che la coppia aperta la vedevi solo tu (è mai stato con un'altra donna???????), la cosa che lascia perplessi e proprio il tuo volere ad ogni costo l'incontro.
Anche l'ultimo grassetto è emblematico, ma che mi importa di rimanere li e dare il benservito ad una persona che non è il mio compagno????? tra i due avrei scelto di tornare a casa con il primo ma senza dubbio.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> senti Lorella nessuno o quasi a contestato il vostro essere "coppia aperta", il problema è che però a tutti noi da subito è apparso chiaro che la coppia aperta la vedevi solo tu (è mai stato con un'altra donna???????), la cosa che lascia perplessi e proprio il tuo volere ad ogni costo farli incontrare.
> Anche l'ultimo grassetto è emblematico, ma che mi importa di rimanere li e dare il benservito ad una persona che non è il mio compagno????? tra i due avrei scelto di tornare a casa con il primo ma senza dubbio.


:up:


----------



## lorella89 (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:


hai ragione 100% infatti parlammo litigammo anche di quello!!


----------



## kikko64 (21 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> di lorella . Ho letto ma non saprei da dove iniziare . All inizio l ho vista come una bella trasgressione , un rapporto diverso dai precedenti . Poi mi sono reso conto che per me non andava . Ne abbiamo parlato ma l amore che ho per lei e l amore che lei mi dimostra nel quotidiano mi ha sempre frenato nel prendere posizioni definitive . Mai ho sentito una donna più mia di come sentivo lorella , qualcuno farà ironia ma ci sta . La posizione definitiva l ho presa la sera in cui ci furono le presentazioni . Quando lei torno l affrontai e le dissi di andarsene : ci amavamo ma non poteva andare avanti così . Non è che avessi cambiato idea ma non faceva per me . Quella notte parlammo tanto facemmo l amore , non pensavo di riuscirci , e ci siamo dati l ultima possibilità . So che viviamo certe cose in modo diverso e non conciliabile ma per ora andiamo avanti. *Finché saremo felici lo saremo assieme poi si vedrà .* *A lei l'ho detto : sul lungo periodo non ci vedo come coppia *.


Se questa è la felicità, spero che non dobbiate mai conoscere la tristezza ...


----------



## Kid (21 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> non è che tutto vada bene. lui non accetta appieno questa condivisione. è uscito con un' altra donna una sola volta ma non è andata bene non si sentiva a suo agio. a me piacerebbe condividere tutto con lui , anche presentargli i miei amici. una volta lo feci ma la tensione era a 1000.


Povero Cristo... Se non gli garba l'idea, non c'è modo che tu possa inculcargliela. Anyway, se ci tieni a lui fai i tuoi porci comodi e non dirgli nulla o lo farai soffrire come un cane.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Povero Cristo... Se non gli garba l'idea, non c'è modo che tu possa inculcargliela. Anyway, se ci tieni a lui fai i tuoi porci comodi e non dirgli nulla o lo farai soffrire come un cane.


Ma no dai... 
Per una volta che due (soprattutto lei) si dicono veramente in faccia più o meno chi sono... me li fai omologare al solito "si fa ma non si dice"?
Ma se non stanno bene insieme per questo prima o poi lo capiranno e si lasceranno.
Meglio così che fingere a vita.


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> la fiamma della trasgressione e della passione va alimentata da entrambi. non solo da lui....io scommetto su di noi...*non sarà per sempre ma per tanto penso di si*


Me lo disse anche una ragazza quasi trenta anni fa: Durerà finchè dura.

Tuttavia ancor oggi siamo piuttosto felicemente marito e moglie e abbiamo due figli grandi.

Se le sue aspirazioni o le tue comprendono una famiglia e dei figli valutate con attenzione, godersela finchè dura, cogliere l'attimo fuggente, prolungatamente, puo portare a delle rinunce definitive dopo.
Siete disposti a farlo pur di restare insieme?


----------



## Buscopann (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi incazzo, ti sto esponendo il mio punto di vista.
> Non c'è da meravigliarsi.
> A 20 anni vuoi una cosa. A 40 un'altra.
> A 20 fai certe esperienze, a 40 ne desideri altre.
> ...


Bellissima questa cosa che hai scritto.
Da insegnare nelle scuole e non solo :up:

Buscopann


----------



## lorella89 (21 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Me lo disse anche una ragazza quasi trenta anni fa: Durerà finchè dura.
> 
> Tuttavia ancor oggi siamo piuttosto felicemente marito e moglie e abbiamo due figli grandi.
> 
> ...



che bella la tua testimanianza....e non penso che abbiate fatto 30 anni senza nessun compromesso!! cose piccole o cose più grandi , ma penso che abbiate e dobbiate anche ora ogni tanto sintonizzarvi sull' altro..


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> che bella la tua testimanianza....e non penso che abbiate fatto 30 anni senza nessun compromesso!! cose piccole o cose più grandi , ma penso che abbiate e dobbiate anche ora ogni tanto sintonizzarvi sull' altro..


Non ho capito se sei sarcastica 

Comunque, seriamente, si, la risintonizzazione è quotidiana, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti.  Ma del resto abbiamo sempre avuto un fattore dalla nostra parte.


----------



## lorella89 (21 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho capito se sei sarcastica
> 
> Comunque, seriamente, si, la risintonizzazione è quotidiana, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti.  Ma del resto abbiamo sempre avuto un fattore dalla nostra parte.



non sono sarcastica....30 anni assieme sono tanti...e sicuramente qualche compromesso l avrete fatto....spero in bene per noi...

quale fattore?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Bellissima questa cosa che hai scritto.
> Da insegnare nelle scuole e non solo :up:
> 
> Buscopann


Condivido :up:


----------



## Buscopann (21 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido :up:


Buonaseeeeeeera!!! 

Sto latitando ma stavolta ho la giustificazione. Ho la moglie che si è beccata la sindrome bocca-mani-piedi. 
E giuro che non la si becca facendo le zozzerie..anche se il nome lascerebbe intendere chissà cosa 

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> non sono sarcastica....30 anni assieme sono tanti...e sicuramente qualche compromesso l avrete fatto....spero in bene per noi...
> 
> quale fattore?


Il fattore F (fortuna) detto volgarmente C (culo).

Ci vuole anche quello nella vita, a volte le cose filano inspiegabilmente lisce, per anni e ti ritrovi con la stessa persona, e ad essere diventato un'altra persona, grazie a lei (o a lui).

Personalmente devo ammettere di aver ricevuto molto, qualcosa di importante, o in ogni modo qualcosa che si riflette ora su me stesso, rendendomi quello che sono, profondamente diverso da quando tutto è iniziato. 

E poi via via nel tempo si matura il riflesso del "Noi", si costruisce attorno la propria storia, la propria epica di coppia (cit). E ci si sceglie, perennemente, perchè si capisce che il resto non ci serve.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buonaseeeeeeera!!!
> 
> Sto latitando ma stavolta ho la giustificazione. Ho la moglie che si è beccata la sindrome bocca-mani-piedi.
> E giuro che non la si becca facendo le zozzerie..anche se il nome lascerebbe intendere chissà cosa
> ...


Fate troppe zozzerie  tu e lei,altroché :rotfl:


ma è tipo "quinta malattia "


----------



## Buscopann (21 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fate troppe zozzerie  tu e lei,altroché :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ma è tipo "quinta malattia "


forse è quella. E' 'na roba che dopo un paio di giorni di febbre, ti si infiammano le piante dei piedi e i palmi delle mani, nonché la gola (con tanto di afte). Dura circa una settimana e poi passa da sola.
Insomma..ho la moglie praticamente fuori uso per le zozzerie 

Fa parte delle malattie esantematiche. E' piuttosto fastidiosa. Lei l'ha presa sembra anche in forma lieve. A parte ieri, che camminava come un'ottantenne per il dolori ai piedi, ha solo un paio di afte in bocca. Ci sono quelli che l'hanno avuta che ne erano pieni e non riuscivano neppure a mangiare.

Se l'è beccata dal pargolo. Lui però ha avuto solo febbre un paio di giorni e mal di gola. Poi più nulla.

Buscopann


----------



## delfino curioso (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no dai...
> Per una volta che due (soprattutto lei) si dicono veramente in faccia più o meno chi sono... me li fai omologare al solito "si fa ma non si dice"?
> Ma se non stanno bene insieme per questo prima o poi lo capiranno e si lasceranno.
> Meglio così che fingere a vita.




Concordo con te ma a nessuno è sembrata un po "furbetta"?????
Mi spiego: All'inizio del rapporto ha subito chiarito che voleva una relazione aperta accettata dal compagno.
Con il passare degli anni in lui questa relazione è passata ad una fase successiva (si è innamorato) ed ha commesso l'errore di non dire nulla circa il suo malessere, lei da persona intelligente se ne è accorta, ma  ha pensato bene di continuare a vivere  la relazione come se nulla fosse accaduto (finchè non mi dice niente vado avanti).
Ha commesso l'errore strategico di insistere nel farli incontrare e ha dovuto, contro voglia, prendere una decisione.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti credo che sia soggettivo e capisco benissimo il tuo punto di vista
> Credo anche che io arrivo da un'edicazione in cui mi hanno insegnato che ci si debba anche un po' sacrificare per altro
> Se penso a me sicuramente ci sono stati momenti e ci saranno momenti per cui per la mia serenità la scelta giusta non è quella di restare. Ma se mi rendo che l'altro non mi ricatta con l'affetto ma semplicemente è un passo indietro e non ce la fa a raggiungermi o non vuole perché fa male farlo e non riesco a pensare per il bene che gli voglio a lasciarlo lì
> Resto avanti e continui ad esserci ed aiutarlo


Ci ho ragionato su questo che hai scritto...credo che un punto di biforcazione riguardi esattamente il sacrificio. E pensa che sono stata educata anche io al sacrificio...credo che il fatto che su di me sia stato proiettato il sacrificio dell'essenza di sè di mia madre sia un ingrediente non indifferente, nella biforcazione. 

Sono cresciuta mentre lei mi ricordava costantemente, e ancora lo fa, che io sono la causa del suo aver sacrificato se stessa. La sua vita. La sua felicità. E di questo devo eternamente essere riconoscente. Inchinarmi alla potenza del suo atto d'amore. 
Nelle ultime settimane ho chiacchierato spesso con lei...e un giorno, fra il serio e il faceto le ho detto che in fondo io sono la carnificazione di tanto di quel che lei avrebbe desiderato e non ha fatto. Che in fondo, il mio essere Me è Riconoscenza della sua eredità. Aver Cura di me è avere Cura di ciò che lei mi ha lasciato in eredità, sogni infranti, desideri irrealizzati che ancora la sferzano, libertà...quella libertà che lei avrebbe tanto desiderato e non ha mai preso per sè stessa. Mi ha risposto, sgranando gli occhi "ma tu dovevi solo pensarlo!!!! non farlo per davvero!!!" 

E mi ha fatto tenerezza...sembrava una bambina. 
Che è anche un po' ironico che io, che l'ho scarnificata nella sua percezione, sia in questo momento la carnificazione dei suoi "vorrei ma non posso". (questo non gliel'ho detto..mi è sembrato inutilmente crudele). 

Ecco...la mia idea di sacrificio si interseca con questi vissuti, con l'insoddisfazione che ancora le vedo negli occhi, con la sua rabbia, la sua ansia, la sua tristezza, la sua incapacità di gratitudine piena alla Vita, il suo Dolore costante e sordo...che ancora adesso rimpiange di non essere andata quando avrebbe desiderato farlo. E tutto questo si sovrappone con il mio tentativo( [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] ) di redenzione attraverso il sacrificio di me attraverso il mio ex...brutto rapporto con il sacrificio mi sa. Ogni tentativo di avvicinamento mi ha sbattuto in faccia che la rinuncia di me, toglie a me. E se manco io, non posso neanche essere presente all'altro. Non sarei Vera. Sarei la menzogna di me stessa. E toglierei così anche all'altro, esattamente quel che credo di dare. Un inganno. 

Come dicevo...è ovviamente la mia prospettiva, che è la declinazione dei miei vissuti e di come li ho elaborati. Ora come ora, e mai dire mai, lascerei indietro...perchè se sono già andata avanti e lui non si muove, perderemmo entrambi. Io arenata nell'attesa di qualcuno che non riesce a smuoversi da dove è. Lui in continua tensione di arrivare dove arrivare non può, perchè non si può muovere...in ogni caso, per come la vedo io, saremmo lontani...e anche provare a sfiorarci sarebbe frustrazione per entrambi. Uno di quei dolori che non servono se non come catena. Non potrei farmi questo. Adesso e con le mie esperienze. 

Tu sei sicura ne valga la pena?  (e un abbraccio, comunque, e un grazie per questo scambio).
 @_lorella89_scusal'OT


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Capisco e ti sono grata per i tuoi preziosi consigli.
> Provo a capire qualcosa della mia situazione leggendovi e riflettendo su molti spunti che mi date.
> 
> *Il senso di colpa è alla base di tutti i miei conflitti.*
> ...


e io sono grata a te per i tuoi spunti 

sicura sia senso di colpa? 

Colpevole del suo disagio o responsabile? 
Tipo chi sbaglia, paga...


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> vedo due alternative in questo senso:
> 
> 1) o uno lo decide e lo propone, e l'altro vi aderisce, oppure
> 2) si incontra.
> ...


...l'opzione 1 l'ho sperimentata...e neanche sotto tortura lo rifarei. 

Sono una romantica anche io mi sa...

Senza incontro, non penso che questo genere di progetti sia granchè appagante. 

E' il COME ci si incontra, secondo me, a segnare alcune differenze...nel mio modo, di incontrarsi intendo, è esclusa la rinuncia a parti di me in funzione del progetto. Il progetto per me è un prodotto, non un fine..e men che meno un contenitore di idee...


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma cazzo, voglio dire, la carbonara si fa con il guanciale.


:rotfl::rotfl:

eh...lo so! 

ci ho anche provato a mangiare il guanciale...ma ha una consistenza che proprio non tollero...mi da un estremo fastidio quella roba sgusciante fra i denti...non so come possa piacere una roba così gelatinosa e sciogliolenta!!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Lorella se tu hai voglia di uscire e conoscere altri uomini e farci sesso significa che a lui non vuoi bene.
Sforzarti di volergli bene ed evitare quelle uscite può anche funzionare finché tu avrai bisogno della sicurezza sentimentale di cui hai bisogno.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu sei sicura ne valga la pena?  (e un abbraccio, comunque, e un grazie per questo scambio).
> @_lorella89_scusal'OT


:up:
La miglior domanda, a questo punto.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

Per come la vedo io:
Lorella non ha ancora 30 anni, l'età media che oggi segna l'avvento della progettualità di coppia (all'approssimarsi del mitico orologio biologico).
Alla sua età molte coetanee sono più promiscue di lei.
Lei ha scelto di avere un ragazzo fisso e allo stesso tempo di mantenersi promiscua e fare le sue esperienze dichiarandolo.
Una posizione coraggiosa: altre ragazze lo avrebbero fatto comunque comunicandolo eventualmente solo all'amica del cuore. 
Il suo ragazzo penso sia altrettanto giovane.
Per quel che mi ricordo di quell'età (20 anni sono un sedimento importante sulla memoria), una ragazza dichiaratamente aperta ti dà un apparente senso di libertà che inizialmente ti fa stare molto bene.
Non è, giusto per fare un esempio, la ragazza gelosa che si incazza se parli con un'amica o se ti scopre che volti lo sguardo verso una bella ragazza che passa o ti fa le menate perché sei tornato a casa tardi da un'uscita con gli amici.
E' quella con cui puoi parlare liberamente quasi come fosse un amico maschio, anzi, anche meglio, perché è pure assente la competitività che talvolta trovi nei tuoi compagni di genere. La vedi come complice.
E' quella con cui speri di tradurre in pratica tutte le fantasie erotiche che sogni.
E tutto questo ti fa sentire più libero: hai una ragazza, ma allo stesso tempo non subisci il corollario dell'esclusività tout court.
Purtroppo col tempo però ti accorgi che la sua libertà invece ti fa male, e non basta la tua sensazione di essere libero, a pareggiare quel senso di sconfitta che provi ogni volta che lei esce con un altro.
Lei lo intuisce, e cerca di compensare questa cosa non escludendoti dal suo mondo.
Come ti parla di tutto, in questa relazione basata sull'anelito di sincerità, ora ti mostra le parti di lei che non conosci.
E in quella parte c'è anche l'altro, perché conoscendo l'altro tu possa arrivare anche a conoscere di più anche lei.
E lei te.
Da quell'incontro lei comprende che dietro a te ora c'è sofferenza.
Decide di lasciare l'altro per dedicarsi a te.
Ma allo stesso tempo si interroga su cosa fare di sé: rinunciare al desiderio di piacere e trovare piacere con altri uomini per essere monogama a questo punto della vita è una soluzione? Ma lei potrà essere davvero così, per amore?
E' una domanda a cui dare una risposta è difficile.
Da parte mia, la risposta è "dipende".
Un rapporto aperto con un membro dell'altro genere, e per apertura intendo quel "dirsi tutto per conoscersi ogni giorno", è una gemma preziosa in un mondo in cui spesso anche in coppia si tace.
Però non so se questo può bastare, se non se ne è consapevoli.
E per diventarlo, a volte occorre farsi male.


----------



## Kid (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no dai...
> Per una volta che due (soprattutto lei) si dicono veramente in faccia più o meno chi sono... me li fai omologare al solito "si fa ma non si dice"?
> Ma se non stanno bene insieme per questo prima o poi lo capiranno e si lasceranno.
> Meglio così che fingere a vita.


A me pare palese che lui non voglia fare sharing della propria donna... quindi  o lei comincia a mentire, o smette di ricordarglielo.


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io:
> Lorella non ha ancora 30 anni, l'età media che oggi segna l'avvento della progettualità di coppia (all'approssimarsi del mitico orologio biologico).
> Alla sua età molte coetanee sono più promiscue di lei.
> Lei ha scelto di avere un ragazzo fisso e allo stesso tempo di mantenersi promiscua e fare le sue esperienze dichiarandolo.
> ...



Lorella è stata coraggiosa perché è leale e per questo ha tutta la mia stima, ma l'onestà non basta a salvare il loro rapporto, così come non basterà quella gemma preziosa della sincerità di cui hai parlato.
Loro sono incompatibili: il suo ragazzo non sarà mai come lei perché non ha quella inclinazione e lo stesso vale per lei che ora si sta "sacrificando" per amore, ma tale rinuncia non funzionerà a lungo termine perché non è un compromesso fattibile. 
Nessuno può rinunciare a se stesso e alla propria natura.
Non ci si fa, tutto qui.
E il suo ragazzo è più avanti di lei perché l'ha già capito...


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

*ad ogni modo ieri*

ho fatto una cosa di nascosto : gli ho comprato un Panerai Luminor il 9 dicembre compirà 30 anni.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> ho fatto una cosa di nascosto : gli ho comprato un Panerai Luminor il 9 dicembre compirà 30 anni.




Bello quadrante bianco o nero?????


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> ho fatto una cosa di nascosto : gli ho comprato un Panerai Luminor il 9 dicembre compirà 30 anni.


Splendido orologio. Impegnativo pero' come regalo...(secondo me).


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io:
> Lorella non ha ancora 30 anni, l'età media che oggi segna l'avvento della progettualità di coppia (all'approssimarsi del mitico orologio biologico).
> *Alla sua età molte coetanee sono più promiscue di lei.*
> Lei ha scelto di avere un ragazzo fisso e allo stesso tempo di mantenersi promiscua e fare le sue esperienze dichiarandolo.
> ...


ero io quello degli assoluti...


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> eh...lo so!
> 
> ci ho anche provato a mangiare il guanciale...ma ha una consistenza che proprio non tollero...mi da un estremo fastidio quella roba sgusciante fra i denti...non so come possa piacere una roba così gelatinosa e sciogliolenta!!


Per non parlare delle piume....


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per non parlare delle piume....


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per non parlare delle piume....



questo forum è "terapeutico" in tutti i sensi. Se uno si alza la mattina "incazzato" nero si collega, si rilassa e sorride.
Ma vi immaginate se eravamo tutti della stessa città ed amici che belle serate avremmo passato insieme????? io ai fornelli tutta la vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> *questo forum è "terapeutico" in tutti i sensi. Se uno si alza la mattina "incazzato" nero si collega, si rilassa e sorride.*
> Ma vi immaginate se eravamo tutti della stessa città ed amici che belle serate avremmo passato insieme????? io ai fornelli tutta la vita.


Addirittura !!!!!  molto bene, allora


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Addirittura !!!!!  molto bene, allora



Si fiammetta ci sono dei personaggi tra di noi simpaticissimi.
La vita alla nostra (mia) età deve essere vissuta anche in maniera spensierata e che cazzo. Affrontiamo problematiche serie tutti i giorni, un po di svago lo meritiamo o no?


----------



## Kid (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Addirittura !!!!!  molto bene, allora


Mah... dipende dalla sezione del forum eh. Il Confessionale a volte è davvero pesante, a tal punto che mi domando come un indeciso non si deprima e converta una volta letto qualche thread.


----------



## Kid (22 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Si fiammetta ci sono dei personaggi tra di noi simpaticissimi.
> La vita alla nostra (mia) età deve essere vissuta anche in maniera spensierata e che cazzo. Affrontiamo problematiche serie tutti i giorni, un po di svago lo meritiamo o no?


Se fate gangbang virtuali, avvisatemi.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Se fate gangbang virtuali, avvisatemi.



sarai il primo ad essere avvisato


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Si fiammetta ci sono dei personaggi tra di noi simpaticissimi.
> La vita alla nostra (mia) età deve essere vissuta anche in maniera spensierata e che cazzo. Affrontiamo problematiche serie tutti i giorni, un po di svago lo meritiamo o no?


Certo che sì, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... dipende dalla sezione del forum eh. Il Confessionale a volte è davvero pesante, a tal punto che mi domando come un indeciso non si deprima e converta una volta letto qualche thread.


:rotfl:Vabbè ma in un sito dedicato al tradimento non puoi pretendere un confessionale "leggero e spensierato " 
o approda un tradito/a che è straziato dalla scoperta e si chiede innumerevoli perché 
o un traditore o traditrice che pur mantenendo il ruolo si fanno diverse pippe mentali 
o qualcuno che ha un sacco di dubbi sulla storia che vive 

difficile che tu possa trovare un burlone


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> questo forum è "terapeutico" in tutti i sensi. Se uno si alza la mattina "incazzato" nero si collega, si rilassa e sorride.
> *Ma vi immaginate se eravamo tutti della stessa città ed amici che belle serate avremmo passato insieme?????* io ai fornelli tutta la vita.


Non voglio nemmeno pensarlo


----------



## Kid (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Vabbè ma in un sito dedicato al tradimento non puoi pretendere un confessionale "leggero e spensierato "
> o approda un tradito/a che è straziato dalla scoperta e si chiede innumerevoli perché
> o un traditore o traditrice che pur mantenendo il ruolo si fanno diverse pippe mentali
> o qualcuno che ha un sacco di dubbi sulla storia che vive
> ...


Certo, dicevo solo che si, siamo divertenti e che si, meglio non aprire però quella sezione del forum.


----------



## Kid (22 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> questo forum è "terapeutico" in tutti i sensi. Se uno si alza la mattina "incazzato" nero si collega, si rilassa e sorride.
> Ma vi immaginate se eravamo tutti della stessa città ed amici che belle serate avremmo passato insieme????? io ai fornelli tutta la vita.


Io un'idea su cosa verrebbe fuori se un gruppo di ex traditi e traditori si riunisse la sera ogni tanto, ce l'ho ben chiara in testa.


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per non parlare delle piume....


Non sono molto brava a capire le battute 

Sai che non ho mica capito?

Perché le piume?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, dicevo solo che si, siamo divertenti e che si, meglio non aprire però quella sezione del forum.


:rotflella serie " non aprite quella porta " :rotfl:


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> ho fatto una cosa di nascosto : gli ho comprato un Panerai Luminor il 9 dicembre compirà 30 anni.


Minki.

Un regalino.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ero io quello degli assoluti...


Molte.
Mica ho detto tutte.

Poi ognuno ha la sua statistica personale.


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono molto brava a capire le battute
> 
> Sai che non ho mica capito?
> 
> Perché le piume?


Perchè volevi mangiarti il guanciale


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Perchè volevi mangiarti il guanciale


Ma il guanciale non viene dal maiale??

I maiali non hanno le piume!


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Perchè volevi mangiarti il guanciale


Uh!!!!!!

Guanciale inteso come cuscino!!!

Giusto?


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Io un'idea su cosa verrebbe fuori se un gruppo di ex traditi e traditori si riunisse la sera ogni tanto, ce l'ho ben chiara in testa.


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uh!!!!!!
> 
> Guanciale inteso come cuscino!!!
> 
> Giusto?


BENVENUTA


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uh!!!!!!
> 
> Guanciale inteso come cuscino!!!
> 
> Giusto?


io preferisco quello che se magna, però :mexican:



ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12168


:rotfl::rotfl:che aria sorniona 



ilnikko ha detto:


> BENVENUTA


:carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> BENVENUTA





Non capivo cosa c'entrassero le piume, e quindi gli uccelli, col guanciale, e quindi i maiali.

Non che non avessi fatto associazioni fra uccelli e maiali...ma mi sembravano tutte fuori tema!

(Rispetto alla carbonara..)


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiamma sto centro massaggi ?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Io un'idea su cosa verrebbe fuori se un gruppo di ex traditi e traditori si riunisse la sera ogni tanto, ce l'ho ben chiara in testa.


.
un gruppo di ascolto stile alcolisti anonimi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
questa la capiscono [MENTION=5408]Divì[/MENTION] [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION]


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Fiamma sto centro massaggi ?


.
L'ho già fatto chiudere


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Fiamma sto centro massaggi ?


Sto cercando delle socie  mica posso fare tutto da sola, ho già la fila :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> L'ho già fatto chiudere


 :scared:


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Minki.
> 
> Un regalino.


 una cosuccia....un pensierino


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> L'ho già fatto chiudere


:rotfl::rotfl:Ti offro il 50% della società


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> un gruppo di ascolto stile alcolisti anonimi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> questa la capiscono @_Divì_ @_Brunetta_ @_danny_ @_ermik_


:up:
E non è roba da poco.
Tutti possono bere allegramente una birra insieme.
Pochi possono ascoltarsi a vicenda tanto a lungo.
Quando accade... è magia.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non capivo cosa c'entrassero le piume, e quindi gli uccelli, col guanciale, e quindi i maiali.
> 
> Non che non avessi fatto associazioni fra uccelli e maiali...ma mi sembravano tutte fuori tema!
> 
> (Rispetto alla carbonara..)


Però in un certo senso un'associazione tra uccelli e maiali se po' fa


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> E non è roba da poco.
> Tutti possono bere allegramente una birra insieme.
> Pochi possono ascoltarsi a vicenda tanto a lungo.
> Quando accade... è magia.


.
come darti torto


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però in un certo senso un'associazione tra uccelli e maiali se po' fa


http://forum-ricette.cookaround.com/threads/234918-Straccetti-di-pollo-e-maiale-con-verdure

Vista l'ora.


----------



## Kid (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto cercando delle socie  mica posso fare tutto da sola, ho già la fila :rotfl::rotfl:


Mi offro come volontario per riceverlo (il massaggio) e testarlo.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Kid ha detto:


> Io un'idea su cosa verrebbe fuori se un gruppo di ex traditi e traditori si riunisse la sera ogni tanto, ce l'ho ben chiara in testa.


..
[video=youtube;ghNb8jaId54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghNb8jaId54[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> http://forum-ricette.cookaround.com/threads/234918-Straccetti-di-pollo-e-maiale-con-verdure
> 
> Vista l'ora.


Ottimo

ma io pensavo ad altro


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi offro come volontario per riceverlo (il massaggio) e testarlo.


il volontario "0" di tradìnet 
 [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] vedi che tocca tenere aperto il centro massaggi ?


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però in un certo senso un'associazione tra uccelli e maiali se po' fa


Usti che sì!!

Una delle migliori associazioni secondo me....

Ma non collegavo la carbonara!!:rotfl::facepalm:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il volontario "0" di tradìnet
> @_farfalla_ vedi che tocca tenere aperto il centro massaggi ?


.
Ok ma io decido i clienti che possono entrare


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ok ma io decido i clienti che possono entrare


ok


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ok ma io decido i clienti che possono entrare


............................................................................................


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono molto brava a capire le battute
> 
> Sai che non ho mica capito?
> 
> Perché le piume?



Madonna mia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poi dite che siamo in post dove bisogna essere "seri".........
Ma come faccio ad esserlo e non ridere..........
Sei mitica un bacione (in fronte):rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

*Parsimonia*



Kid ha detto:


> Se fate gangbang virtuali, avvisatemi.


Pure a me,risparmierei na cifra in  cialis...


----------



## kikko64 (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> ho fatto una cosa di nascosto : gli ho comprato un Panerai Luminor il 9 dicembre compirà 30 anni.


Sticazzi si può dire ?? 

Mia moglie mi aveva promesso il Rolex per i miei 50 anni (io gliene avevo regalato uno per i suoi 40) ... 
ho aspettato fino ai 52 ... e poi me lo sono "regalato" da solo !!


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Madonna mia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Poi dite che siamo in post dove bisogna essere "seri".........
> Ma come faccio ad esserlo e non ridere..........
> Sei mitica un bacione (in fronte):rotfl::rotfl:


Mi piacciono i baci in fronte! Grazie!

Sono lenta con le battute e i doppi sensi

In palestra stava diventando una sorta di rito, solo che poi là si "pompa" (flessioni sulle braccia per pensieri riferiti al sesso)...

Parlavo, vedevo i miei compagni che mi guardavano e poi si mettevano giù... capivo do aver detto qualcosa, ma non capivo cosa:carneval:

Sono ingenua ...G mi prende in giro e dice che una delle poche zoccole vergine di pensieri l'ha trovata lui


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sticazzi si può dire ??
> 
> Mia moglie mi aveva promesso il Rolex per i miei 50 anni (io gliene avevo regalato uno per i suoi 40) ...
> ho aspettato fino ai 52 ... e poi me lo sono "regalato" da solo !!



fondo nero....30 anni sono un compleanno importante..


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piacciono i baci in fronte! Grazie!
> 
> Sono lenta con le battute e i doppi sensi
> 
> ...



ma va benissimo come sei


----------



## Paolo78mi (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perchè soffrire per un tradimento fisico? Se il nostro o la nostra compagna ci ama e non mette in discussione il rapporto, non si apre a livello emozionale ma è solo fisicità, perchè soffrirne? Perchè pretendere che l altro non faccia esperienze per lui lei appaganti che se condivise non mettono in crisi ma aumentano il legame di coppia?


CORNA Consenzienti....
Nulla di Nuovo !!!


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> fondo nero....30 anni sono un compleanno importante..


L'anno prossimo ne compio 50.
Importantissimi.
Senti, ti va se usciamo qualche volta.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
A me il Panerai non fa impazzire, ma devo dire che ci sono altri orologi che non mi dispiacciono...
Sulla differenza di età non mi faccio problemi e comunque ne dimostro meno.


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

vai danny....rendimi orgoglioso


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'anno prossimo ne compio 50.
> Importantissimi.
> Senti, ti va se usciamo qualche volta.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> A me il Panerai non fa impazzire, ma devo dire che ci sono altri orologi che non mi dispiacciono...
> Sulla differenza di età non mi faccio problemi e comunque ne dimostro meno.


Cazzo Danny...dovevi uscirci 2 anni fa. Che ora sta in fase monogama  :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ok ma io decido i clienti che possono entrare





Fiammetta ha detto:


> ok


Ricordatevi degli amici 

Buscopann


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cazzo Danny...dovevi uscirci 2 anni fa. Che ora sta in fase monogama  :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Vabbé dai...
Cambiamo la linea di questo thread...
Incitiamola a rompere la monogamia.
Monogamia sbagliata... è giusto avere tanti uomini, sperimentare, darsi da fare, provare tutti, belli brutti giovani vecchi del nord e del sud poveri ricchi etc etc


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ottimo
> 
> ma io pensavo ad altro





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però in un certo senso un'associazione tra uccelli e maiali se po' fa





ipazia ha detto:


> Usti che sì!!
> 
> Una delle migliori associazioni secondo me....
> 
> Ma non collegavo la carbonara!!:rotfl::facepalm:


apa:apa:apa:

Pensieri impuri. Pentitevi ragazze 

Buscopann


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> apa:apa:apa:
> 
> Pensieri impuri. Pentitevi ragazze
> 
> Buscopann


Sì, pentitevi.
Passiamo ai fatti, infatti.:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbé dai...
> Cambiamo la linea di questo thread...
> Incitiamola a rompere la monogamia.
> Monogamia sbagliata... è giusto avere tanti uomini, sperimentare, darsi da fare, provare tutti, belli brutti giovani vecchi del nord e del sud poveri ricchi etc etc


Pienamente d'accordo. 
Così poi ci invita tutti a casa sua a cena 

Buscopann

Ps. Si scherza Lorella eh?  Almeno..io sì..Danny non lo so :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'anno prossimo ne compio 50.
> Importantissimi.
> Senti, ti va se usciamo qualche volta.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> A me il Panerai non fa impazzire, ma devo dire che ci sono altri orologi che non mi dispiacciono...
> Sulla differenza di età non mi faccio problemi e comunque ne dimostro meno.


Oltretutto allargheresti la tua cerchia di amici con cui bere una birra....


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Oltretutto allargheresti la tua cerchia di amici con cui bere una birra....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Abbiamo pensato la stessa cosa

Buscopann


----------



## Dannic (22 Novembre 2016)

Io dico solo una cosa...

SONO BASITA.

e la domanda che mi sorge spontanea è...

Se lorella89 non è mai stata incline alle relazioni che lei definisce tradizionali...perchè allora iniziare una relazione in the first place? Io se voglio continuare a essere promiscua con altri uomini, non mi metto formalmente con un altro uomo. Appunto, IO... siamo tutti diversi per carità...... ma per me arrivare al punto di voler presentare l'ennesimo scopamico al fidanzato, è di una assurdità senza precedenti.

Lei sarà stata chiara, ma io so che per amore si accontentano le stranezze del partner pur di non farsi abbandonare. Sbaglio mio e del suo ragazzo, a questo punto. A volte pensi che la cosa ti vada bene, poi col tempo capisci che non è così e ci stai da schifo però continui perchè dici, io lo/la amo, e se questa sua cosa e l'accettazione mia verso essa la fa restare con me, allora va bene. Ma a lungo andare so che chi sta male è solo chi abbassa la testa, ahimè.

Siete troppo diversi. Io lascerei perdere ogni sforzo. Se davvero lo ami non lo esponi a queste continue torture. Poi non puoi lamentarti se non gli si alza, detta terra terra.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ricordatevi degli amici
> 
> Buscopann


Tu sei nella lista dei primi 5  vero [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> apa:apa:apa:
> 
> Pensieri impuri. Pentitevi ragazze
> 
> Buscopann


Disse il frate benedettino :rotfl:

e comunque sono sempre stata un'incompresa :rotfl: i miei pensieri impuri passano del tutto inosservati


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu sei nella lista dei primi 5  vero @_farfalla_ ?


minchia..5 noi e 2 voi...ce la fate? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, pentitevi.
> Passiamo ai fatti, infatti.:carneval:


Mi sa che anche tu rientri nei primi 5 :rotfl: hai idee degne di nota


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Disse il frate benedettino :rotfl:
> 
> e comunque sono sempre stata un'incompresa :rotfl: i miei pensieri impuri passano del tutto inosservati


L'essenziale è invisibile agli occhi (cit. dal Piccolo Principe).

Mai cosa scritta fu più vera...soprattutto per i pensieri di [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> minchia..5 noi e 2 voi...ce la fate? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Lei doctor busco  non si preoccupi, che se non ja famo chiediamo rinforzi :mexican:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lei doctor busco  non si preoccupi, che se non ja famo chiediamo rinforzi :mexican:


Altro che il Centro Massaggi dei cinesi.. so dilettanti quelli :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'essenziale è invisibile agli occhi (cit. dal Piccolo Principe).
> 
> Mai cosa scritta fu più vera...soprattutto per i pensieri di @_Fiammetta_ :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Quanto è vera quella frase !!!! 

:rotfl::rotfl:E sapessi che pensieri


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Altro che il Centro Massaggi dei cinesi.. so dilettanti quelli :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Embe' e certo !!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu sei nella lista dei primi 5  vero @_farfalla_ ?


. [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION]
ha un trattamento riservato


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quanto è vera quella frase !!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:E sapessi che pensieri


Visti i sogni che fai..direi che sono perlomeno tormentati (per non usare altri termini) :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann

PS. Ma tu sei scorpione?


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

*Ragazze*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lei doctor busco  non si preoccupi, che se non ja famo chiediamo rinforzi :mexican:


Non contate su di me per un aiuto .


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> . @_Buscopann_
> ha un trattamento riservato


Basta che non mi mettete a pulire i cessi :rotfl::rotfl:

Mai fidarsi troppo delle donne 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Non contate su di me per un aiuto .


No dai..adesso non passare da un estremo all'altro. Ci sono le vie di mezzo. E ricordati che il 17 porta sfiga :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## kikko64 (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> fondo nero....30 anni sono un compleanno importante..


Ero io che credevo che lo fosse anche quello dei 50 ...


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ero io che credevo che lo fosse anche quello dei 50 ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> No dai..adesso non passare da un estremo all'altro. Ci sono le vie di mezzo. E ricordati che il 17 porta sfiga :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ho altre idee che mi solleticano


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

Dannic ha detto:


> Io dico solo una cosa...
> 
> SONO BASITA.
> 
> ...


 Ciao,ti sei persa qualche puntata.ora è tutto ok.lei ha interrotto il suo iter sperimentale,momentaneamente,lui per prolungare l'intermezzo,si destreggia tra gatti a nove code e divise da pompiere.per il tiraggio,risolto anche quello.prima di ogni passeggiata,si fa dare l'esatta posizione degli altri 5,così evita di farglieli incontrare con conseguente debacle in giostra.tutto ok


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,ti sei persa qualche puntata.ora è tutto ok.lei ha interrotto il suo iter sperimentale,momentaneamente,lui per prolungare l'intermezzo,si destreggia tra gatti a nove code e divise da pompiere.per il tiraggio,risolto anche quello.prima di ogni passeggiata,si fa dare l'esatta posizione degli altri 5,così evita di farglieli incontrare con conseguente debacle in giostra.tutto ok


Se ti dico stronzo ti offendi ?


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ho altre idee che mi solleticano


Il privé? :carneval:

Buscopann

PS. Va che io scherzo molto eh? Non vorrei che poi te la prendessi per davvero


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Visti i sogni che fai..direi che sono perlomeno tormentati (per non usare altri termini) :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Ma tu sei scorpione?


Io sono un tormento in generale :rotfl:

no, sono sagittario


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il privé? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Va che io scherzo molto eh? Non vorrei che poi te la prendessi per davvero


L unico che mi irrita e' trilobita


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2016)

Lorella, puoi raccontare come è iniziata tra te e il tuo fidanzato? Cioè, proprio gli albori.


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lei doctor busco  non si preoccupi, che se non ja famo chiediamo rinforzi :mexican:





farfalla ha detto:


> . @_Buscopann_
> ha un trattamento riservato


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> L unico che mi irrita e' trilobita


Oscuro mi ha delegato le sue facoltà.
I'm sorry...


----------



## kikko64 (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ho altre idee che mi solleticano


   Ri-sticazzi   

qualsiasi idee di solletichino sappi che io comunque sarei troppo vecchio per te ... 
Anzi no ... tu saresti troppo giovane per me ...


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Oscuro mi ha delegato le sue facoltà.
> *I'm sorry*...


Vogliamo vedere la delega autentica.

Ho i miei dubbi. Se ti ha delegato Oscuro non puoi chiudere con un "I'm sorry".


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12170


:rotfl::rotfl:Carino!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12170


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ri-sticazzi
> 
> qualsiasi idee di solletichino sappi che io comunque sarei troppo vecchio per te ...
> Anzi no ... tu saresti troppo giovane per me ...


Vorrei fare un corso di vela


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ho altre idee che mi solleticano


Ai tuoi ordini.:carneval:


Il Panerai mi ha aperto nuove prospettive.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il privé? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. *Va che io scherzo molto eh*? Non vorrei che poi te la prendessi per davvero


Idem.
Quando non sono serio.


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

*Riassunto*



lorella89 ha detto:


> Se ti dico stronzo ti offendi ?


Che ingratitudine.uno si arrovella per restituire il succo di una storia il più veritiero possibile in poche righe,ricompensa? Si prende pure dello stronzo....mah....


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Vogliamo vedere la delega autentica.
> 
> Ho i miei dubbi. Se ti ha delegato Oscuro non puoi chiudere con un "I'm sorry".


Confesso...per ora mi ha concesso solo il foglio rosa...


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Vorrei fare un corso di vela


Chiedi a Fiammetta. Fra poco parte per una bella traversata.


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Chiedi a Fiammetta. Fra poco parte per una bella traversata.


Davvero ? Dove vai ? La barca  e noleggiata con skipper ?


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Davvero ? Dove vai ? La barca  e noleggiata con skipper ?


Aspetta, per l'amor di dio, che scherzavo. 

Però qui c'è un utente che si appresta per il giro del mondo tutto solo.


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> apa:apa:apa:
> 
> Pensieri impuri. Pentitevi ragazze
> 
> Buscopann





danny ha detto:


> Sì, pentitevi.
> Passiamo ai fatti, infatti.:carneval:


----------



## kikko64 (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Vorrei fare un corso di vela


Spiacente ... niente vela ... 
però sono istruttore di guida in fuoristrada 4x4 ... 
oppure ex-maestro di sci ...


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Aspetta, per l'amor di dio, che scherzavo.
> 
> Però qui c'è un utente che si appresta per il giro del mondo tutto solo.


Non ci sto capendo nulla !


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Non ci sto capendo nulla !


Meglio che resti sulla terra ferma tu.


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

*Troppi*



JON ha detto:


> Aspetta, per l'amor di dio, che scherzavo.
> 
> Però qui c'è un utente che si appresta per il giro del mondo tutto solo.


Si,ma se si continua ad aggiungere gente,Maestrale deve prendere un traghetto,non una barca...


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Meglio che resti sulla terra ferma tu.


Forse se ti spiegassi meglio invece di trattarmi con sufficienza capirei


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Forse se ti spiegassi meglio invece di trattarmi con sufficienza capirei


Ma se ti faccio delle domande dirette e nemmeno le vedi. Non ti tratto con sufficienza, anche se capisco che attraverso i post può sembrare sia cosi.

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...mento-fisico?p=1764528&viewfull=1#post1764528


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Chiedi a Fiammetta. Fra poco parte per una bella traversata.





lorella89 ha detto:


> Davvero ? Dove vai ? La barca  e noleggiata con skipper ?


Veramente è [MENTION=2854]maestrale[/MENTION] che se non erro salpa a febbraio o giù di lì 
io farei anche lo skipper se non fossi una sKiappa :rotfl:


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma se ti faccio delle domande dirette e nemmeno le vedi. Non ti tratto con sufficienza, anche se capisco che attraverso i post può sembrare sia cosi.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...mento-fisico?p=1764528&viewfull=1#post1764528


Ma sei sicuro che abbia voglia di condividerla la cosa ?


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente è @_maestrale_ che se non erro salpa a febbraio o giù di lì
> io farei anche lo skipper se non fossi una sKiappa :rotfl:


Te l'ho detto, faresti il mozzo. E se viene pure la Cuccarini si può fare pure un naufragio a tre.


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

Dannic ha detto:


> Io dico solo una cosa...
> 
> SONO BASITA.
> 
> ...


Basita? 

E perchè mai? 

Le relazioni si iniziano in due. 
lorella89 non ha nascosto niente, il suo compagno sapeva e ha deciso di vivere la relazione con lei. 

Da come scrivi sembra che il compagno di lorella sia una sorta di minus habens indifeso, e completamente in balia della strega cattiva che se ne fa un sol boccone. 

Ma se davvero è così...la questione non è la relazione, o la promiscuità. 

L'ultimo grassetto...mi ha colpita. Lorella espone se stessa a lui...giusto o sbagliato che sia...non lo espone a torture. Lo espone a ciò che è lei. 
A lui decidere cosa prendere e cosa rifiutare. 

Forse non ho capito bene quel che hai scritto...ma lui ne esce come una sorta di panda da mettere in riserva e proteggere...e se così fosse, sarebbe lorella a far bene a prendere la porta. Un compagno da proteggere da se stesse...mi fa venire i brividi blu al solo pensiero.


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro che abbia voglia di condividerla la cosa ?


E io che ne so. Chiedo.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto, faresti il mozzo. E se viene pure la Cuccarini si può fare pure un naufragio a tre.


Il naufragio sul finire della traversata però, no dopo un miglio, se no dove sta il divertimento


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro che abbia voglia di condividerla la cosa ?


Traversata da solo,questo è il suo obbiettivo.non so se fatta in due o tre si possa ancora definire..traversata da solo,in solitaria,mono..non credo


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ma va benissimo come sei


penso anche io 

...fra le tante me, la puttana coi vergini pensieri mi fa tenerezza...e a volte è pure simpatica (anche se praticamente per sbaglio :carneval


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

madoooo' state facendo un casino. Chi è che ha comprato un traghetto ? ma dove andiamo ? è una crociera ? il costume lo porto o è alla maniera di danny ? D) maestrale è lo skipper zuegg ? io faccio l'albero maestro ? ma l'albero maestro a chi insegna ? ma noi chi siamo ? dove stiamo antanto su questo pianeta ?


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> View attachment 12171


è troppo carino


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> madoooo' state facendo un casino. Chi è che ha comprato un traghetto ? ma dove andiamo ? è una crociera ? il costume lo porto o è *alla maniera di danny *? D) maestrale è lo skipper zuegg ? io faccio l'albero maestro ? ma l'albero maestro a chi insegna ? ma noi chi siamo ? dove stiamo antanto su questo pianeta ?


alla maniera di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] e cioè a biscaro sciolto , io non vengo


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> madoooo' state facendo un casino. Chi è che ha comprato un traghetto ? ma dove andiamo ? è una crociera ? il costume lo porto o è alla maniera di danny ? D) maestrale è lo skipper zuegg ? io faccio l'albero maestro ? ma l'albero maestro a chi insegna ? ma noi chi siamo ? dove stiamo antanto su questo pianeta ?


Io mi sono già persa verso Gibilterra :rotfl:so caduta in mare 
 [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] abbiamo alleggerito ?


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> madoooo' state facendo un casino. Chi è che ha comprato un traghetto ? ma dove andiamo ? è una crociera ? il costume lo porto o è alla maniera di danny ? D) maestrale è lo skipper zuegg ? io faccio l'albero maestro ? ma l'albero maestro a chi insegna ? ma noi chi siamo ? dove stiamo antanto su questo pianeta ?


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> alla maniera di @_danny_ e cioè a biscaro sciolto ,* io non vengo*


se ci sei te mi sa che non _vengo_ nemmeno io....ma se gia' mi porti qualche femminuccia....


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> è troppo carino


molto


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ilnikko ha detto:


> se ci sei te mi sa che non _vengo_ nemmeno io....ma se gia' mi porti qualche femminuccia....


io al massimo porto rogne e rotture di coglioni :rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> un gruppo di ascolto stile alcolisti anonimi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> questa la capiscono @_Divì_ @_Brunetta_ @_danny_ @_ermik_


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

.....confesso che alla prima cena a cui ho partecipato temevo di beccare ceffoni da qualche tradito giustiziere .....


invece ..... tutti cornuti spiritosi ....... ( ...la prossima volta mi dovrò camuffare)


----------



## Dannic (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Basita?
> 
> E perchè mai?
> 
> ...


Ma cosa vuol dire "non ha nascosto niente". E' come quando a me dicono  che il mio ex è stato onesto a dirmi di avermi tradito. Cioè non è che  l'onesta può giustificare ogni cosa. Io non comprendo -sarò antica-  questa voglia di mettersi in gioco coi sentimenti altrui, quando c'è di  mezzo solo la voglia di scopare. Mi dispiace, io la vedo così. 

Ripeto, che io stessa mi sono fatta andare bene alcune cose nelle mie  precedenti relazioni, pur di stare con la persona che amavo. Pensavo di  potercela fare, invece è tutta una cagata. Lui ha inizialmente detto ok  ma sono certa che l'ha fatto per non perderla. Perchè è lui quello che  ama di più, tra i due. Io sono ancora attaccata all'idea di una  relazione monogama, perdonatemi se sono ancora così medievale (ma  nemmeno, visto che nel medioevo si divertivano alla grande). 

Cioè io ho avuto una storia anni fa in cui mi si diceva "io le cose come  stanno te le ho dette quindi decidi tu". Se sei innamorato decidi di  stare vicino all'altro anche se dentro stai di merda. Io lo so. Anche se  le scelte che fa non ti vanno bene. Se vedi che l'altro sta male per le  tue decisioni (in questo caso Lorella vede che il suo tipo non è  contento della situazione) non alzi le mani e dici "eh vabbè io te lo  avevo detto, ora sono cazzi tua". E' troppo facile così. Chiamasi  egoismo e mancanza di empatia e menefreghismo.

Io sono ancora ancorata all'idea monogama della coppia e sono  assolutamente contenta così. Come molti di voi vedono il comportamento  di lorella emancipato ed onesto, io lo vedo come un modo di far ricadere  tutte le responsabilità sul suo ragazzo. 

E comunque io sono convinta che il lupo perda il pelo e non il vizio...
Adesso ci sta provando ma è evidente che la cosa le sta stretta.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

Dannic ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire "non ha nascosto niente". E' come quando a me dicono  che il mio ex è stato onesto a dirmi di avermi tradito. Cioè non è che  l'onesta può giustificare ogni cosa. Io non comprendo -sarò antica-  questa voglia di mettersi in gioco coi sentimenti altrui, quando c'è di  mezzo solo la voglia di scopare. Mi dispiace, io la vedo così.
> 
> *Ripeto, che io stessa mi sono fatta andare bene alcune cose nelle mie  precedenti relazioni, pur di stare con la persona che amavo. Pensavo di  potercela fare, invece è tutta una cagata.* Lui ha inizialmente detto ok  ma sono certa che l'ha fatto per non perderla. Perchè è lui quello che  ama di più, tra i due. Io sono ancora attaccata all'idea di una  relazione monogama, perdonatemi se sono ancora così medievale (ma  nemmeno, visto che nel medioevo si divertivano alla grande).
> 
> ...


E ma appunto è una tua decisione. Nessuno ti obbliga
io non condivido il tipo di coppia che propone lei ma di stare con una che la pensa così l'ha deciso lui
Questo per l'inizio del loro rapporto
Ora che a lei è chiaro come vive lui dovrebbe essere lei a lasciarlo perchè non è l'uomo giusto per lei, ma non per fare un favore a lui ma proprio per se stessa


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

Dannic ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire "non ha nascosto niente". E' come quando a me dicono  che il mio ex è stato onesto a dirmi di avermi tradito. Cioè non è che  l'onesta può giustificare ogni cosa. Io non comprendo -sarò antica-  questa voglia di mettersi in gioco coi sentimenti altrui, quando c'è di  mezzo solo la voglia di scopare. Mi dispiace, io la vedo così.
> 
> Ripeto, che io stessa mi sono fatta andare bene alcune cose nelle mie  precedenti relazioni, pur di stare con la persona che amavo. Pensavo di  potercela fare, invece è tutta una cagata. Lui ha inizialmente detto ok  ma sono certa che l'ha fatto per non perderla. Perchè è lui quello che  ama di più, tra i due. Io sono ancora attaccata all'idea di una  relazione monogama, perdonatemi se sono ancora così medievale (ma  nemmeno, visto che nel medioevo si divertivano alla grande).
> 
> ...


C'è una differenza fondamentale fra il tuo ex che prima ha scopato e poi è venuto in confessione.

A quanto dice Lorella, lei ha messo tutto sul piatto PRIMA di ogni accordo relazionale. 

Il tuo ex ti ha messo addosso il fatto compiuto. 

Lorella ha detto PRIMA di ogni fatto. 

La differenza riguarda l'essere coinvolti a insaputa e il decidere di farsi coinvolgere.

Prosaicamente...patti chiari e amicizia lunga.

Se poi uno o l'altro decide di dire sì a cose a cui direbbe no per suoi motivi...penso sia responsabilità di chi dice sì pensando no. 
Non di chi è chiaro. Succedesse a me che mi si dicesse sì intendendo no, semplicemente sfanculerei. Non potrei fidarmi di chi non dice anche in maniera dura i suoi No e i suoi Sì.

Significherebbe che non si vuol abbastanza bene, a sè stesso...e io sarei coinvolta in una situazione in cui vengo considerata non per come SONO ma per come si VORREBBE CHE FOSSI. Una situazione in cui mi si chiede, di nascosto, di riempire vuoti che non mi competono.

Non potrei tollerare un inganno di questo genere. 
Per come la vedo io è un tradimento. Grave. 

Quanto al resto...a volte si sperimentano situazioni per scoprire che non fanno per noi. 
È la differenza fra immaginari e realtà.


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ma appunto è una tua decisione. Nessuno ti obbliga
> io non condivido il tipo di coppia che propone lei ma di stare con una che la pensa così l'ha deciso lui
> Questo per l'inizio del loro rapporto
> Ora che a lei è chiaro come vive lui dovrebbe essere lei a lasciarlo perchè non è l'uomo giusto per lei, ma non per fare un favore a lui ma proprio per se stessa


Quoto.

Lei lascia per sè stessa in caso.

E idem vale per lui.

Se così non fosse...staremmo ancora parlando di adulti???

Credo che decidere per l'altro riguardi il rapporto genitori figli, o di forte presa in carico di qualche adulto non capace di intendere e di volere....dove non c'è parità. 

In una relazione adulta...la parità dovrebbe essere la base...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lorella ha detto PRIMA di ogni fatto.


e'  vero...

però... secondo me è altrettanto vero che il fatto di aver detto non esime dal prendere atto di una realtà che si manifesta ai nostri occhi, e mi riferisco alla fattispecie di Lorella, ed evidentemente a questo caso specifico

e fuori da ogni e qualsiasi pregiudizio sulla tipologia di rapporto proposto da Lorella

Lei ha detto.. ed è vero.. ma ha anche visto la reazione di lui nel tempo, ed è altrettanto vero anche questo.

Aver detto non autorizza a tappare occhi e orecchie 

io ritengo che il suo uomo non sia nelle condizioni di poter sostenere Lorella. non lo dice Lorella, non lo dice il suo uomo, lo dicono i fatti (almeno quelli che ci ha descritto), che hanno il loro peso al di là delle dichiarazioni di intento

si dice si, a volte.. e si pensa si.. e si vorrebbe si.. ma poi le emozioni (di cui non possiamo disporre) si impadroniscono di noi, e dicono NO

e con la testa si continua a dire SI

ma anche per chi ascolta ne va preso atto, al di là delle dichiarazioni di intento, di testa, per quello che poi nei fatti si manifesta


io ritengo che Lorella, e mi riferisco a questo caso specifico,  dovrebbe prendere atto che il suo uomo manifesta con chiarezza questa impossibilità a mantenere emotivamente ciò a cui convintamente ha aderito.

Testare la sua "resistenza" basandosi sulla parola data da chi sta chiaramente annaspando, mi sembra un esercizio di stile aggrappato più alla forma di una volontà dichiarata, che alla sostanza di un vissuto


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Lei lascia per sè stessa in caso.
> 
> ...


Non vorrei sembrare pedante od essere irritante,ma,le due persone di cui si parla,dicono di aver trovato un punto di equilibrio che sta bene ad entrambi.Sono felici e finché durerà staranno assieme,poi si lascieranno.
Spero che questa mia disamina non abbia urtato la suscettibilità di nessuno.


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e'  vero...
> 
> però... secondo me è altrettanto vero che il fatto di aver detto non esime dal prendere atto di una realtà che si manifesta ai nostri occhi, e mi riferisco alla fattispecie di Lorella, ed evidentemente a questo caso specifico
> 
> ...


Per far quel che dici serve necessariamente che i SI e i NO siano veri. 

E non farlocchi in nome dell'ammore. 

Se l'altro nega a sè stesso...lo lascerei certo. 

Ma semplicemente perché, come dicevo a dannic, sarebbe una persona inaffidabile e potenzialmente pericolosa. 

Tipo uno che ha così voglia di andare a camminare che ci va col mal di piedi senza dirlo. Poi crolla, magari con tre ore di cammino ancora da fare. E mete tutti in difficoltà, nella migliore delle ipotesi. 

A questo io farei attenzione. E valuterei.

Ma per tutelare me. 
Non l'altro. 

Se pensassi da principio che l'altro non è in grado di decidere...neanche mi ci metterei. 
Da principio proprio.

Ci sono tante forme di promiscuità, quella emotiva la trovo molto pericolosa.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> View attachment 12171


Maremma...è un anno o forse più che non ti vedo e ti sei ridotta così? Ti preferivo rossa..però dai..anche così sei un tipo :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrare pedante od essere irritante,ma,le due persone di cui si parla,dicono di aver trovato un punto di equilibrio che sta bene ad entrambi.Sono felici e finché durerà staranno assieme,poi si lascieranno.
> Spero che questa mia disamina non abbia urtato la suscettibilità di nessuno.


Sono d'accordo.

Stavo sottolineando che il lui in questione non è, per quel che se ne sa qui, un Minus habens bisognoso di protezione. 

Ma un uomo che ha preso decisioni. 
Che lo riguardano.

E di cui Lorella non è responsabile. 

Mica sta torturando uno vittima della sindrome di Stoccolma. 

Lui decide. Lei decide. Insieme cercano equilibrio dinamico. 

E non è una situazione paragonabile ad uno/una che va tromba, poi o si fa beccare o va a svuotarsi la coscienza dal partner. 

Sono situazioni profondamente diverse. 
A partire dai presupposti.

Perlomeno  per quel che ha scritto lorella.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12170





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Carino!!!!





farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E vabbè..se [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] vuole la guerra...guerra sia :carneval:








Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E vabbè..se @_ilnikko_ vuole la guerra...guerra sia :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che amore !!!!! :inlove: lo adotto


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma...è un anno o forse più che non ti vedo e ti sei ridotta così? Ti preferivo rossa..però dai..anche così sei un tipo :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann




..non sono più rossa! 

Ho lasciato liberi i capelli...e ho scoperto che sono castani...castano quercia dice G. ...Io non li vedo ancora bene

Ci stanno bene gli occhi :lipstick:

..non pensavo...eran 15 anni che non vedevo il mio colore naturale...

Son più carina io, del micetto


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per far quel che dici serve necessariamente che i *SI e i NO siano veri*.
> 
> E non farlocchi in nome dell'ammore.
> 
> ...


tu come lo vedi se un "SI" è vero o falso?

io ci riesco in un solo modo: con i fatti che ne conseguono... (ahimè.. a posteriori) 

peraltro io personalmente non penso che il SI dato dall'uomo di Lorella sia falso, secondo me fu ed è verissimo.. 

ma è una risposta SI data da una parte di lui.. 

che poi, nei fatti, cozza contro qualcosa che emerge dai suoi comportamenti successivi, che secondo me non alterano minimamente la natura autentica del suo SI, semplicemente mostrano che non ha le risorse emotive per sostenerlo

l'esempio della montagna mi piace... e calza a pennello 

è un SI convinto, pur non in condizioni perfette, che poi cozza con una difficoltà materiale, mal calcolata evidentemente.
Ma dentro, uno voleva fortemente farlo quel sentiero, e mai quel si, almeno per me,  è stato più autentico.

semplicemente.. ha calcolato male i calli che aveva ai piedi... 

E mi metto nei panni di chi, sul sentiero con lui, dopo pochi minuti lo vede iniziare a zoppicare, e chiede... e si ferma e dice: no, mi spiace.. tu devi tornare indietro, perché in fondo non puoi arrivare! 

Ecco.. vedo Lorella sul sentiero.. vedere lui che zoppica fortemente...

affidarsi al Si dato al rifugio, al mattino a colazione, prima di partire, e tirar dritto come se nulla fosse, non mi sembra una scelta affidabile.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che amore !!!!! :inlove: lo adotto


Si..però io la faccio sul cesso..non stare a comprarmi la sabbietta 

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> tu come lo vedi se un "SI" è vero o falso?
> 
> io ci riesco in un solo modo: con i fatti che ne conseguono... (ahimè.. a posteriori)
> 
> ...


Per come sono io, non sono i SI ad essere indicativi.

Ma i NO.

E i no.

Il modo in cui vengono detti. 
Portati avanti.
Strutturati. 
Motivati. 

Sostenuti. 

I si...contano poco, senza i no. 

E ai sì, sempre per come son fatta io...ci si arriva a piccoli passi, con calma e attenzione. 

Se un maschio non mi sa dire i suoi NO... già in partenza so che non ne vale la pena. 
Per me. 

E lui perde d'interesse per me. Di maschi che dicono sì, è pieno il mondo...quelli che san dire NO, sono rari. E preziosi. 

Specialmente adesso.
Per la me di adesso.

...quello in montagna, non è un sì convinto. È un sì inconsapevole, di sé e dei propri limiti. 
Pericoloso. Per se stessi.
E per gli altri. 

Un modo di far ricadere sugli altri le proprie mancanze. E costringerli a farsene carico. 

Anche se inconsapevolmente. I fatti che conseguono da quei sì sono fatti in cui altri pagano per qualcosa che non li riguarda. O meglio, che pagano per imposizione implicita e strisciante.

...portato nella relazione, se stai con me, desiderando un'altra me, sei semplicemente uno stronzo. Da cui tenere la distanza.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si..però io la faccio sul cesso..non stare a comprarmi la sabbietta
> 
> Buscopann


certo che sì :carneval:

[video=youtube_share;-NauvfLessw]https://youtu.be/-NauvfLessw[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Per come sono io, non sono i SI ad essere indicativi.
> 
> Ma i NO.
> 
> ...


si ho capito... ma cioè... 
questo maschio (l'uomo di Lorella) direbbe SI...

e Lorella è qui a grattarsi il capo perché lui dice si, ma lei giustamente vede dei fatti che non la persuadono

in particolare Lorella vede dei "non ce la faccio" nei "fatti" del suo uomo che dice SI

e il punto è questo, ed è drammatico.. perché chi di noi non ha avuto gente che gli diceva SI, e noi guardandola e scrutandola una vocina dentro ci diceva "ma che cazzo stai dicendo??"

e il punto è: uno si fida del SI dell'altro, o si fida della vocina che è molto ma molto poco convinta che ce la farà??

io.. istintivamente ti confesso.. che quella vocina, nelle varie circostanze di vita in cui è emersa, non sono riuscito ad accantonarla perché di là mi era stato detto SI

questo credo sia il problema di questo 3d... riferito a Lorella

ascoltare il Si e tirar dritto imperterriti perché è stato detto SI, oppure dar voce alla propria vocina e dire: 
"ma che si!! ma dai..."


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..non sono più rossa!
> 
> Ho lasciato liberi i capelli...e ho scoperto che sono castani...castano quercia dice G. ...Io non li vedo ancora bene
> 
> ...


Castano quercia?!

Ora ho capito perché lo chiami G.!! 

G. come giardiniere!! :carneval:

Buscopann

Ps. Se non sei più rossa..vuol dire che hai trovato il porto dove fermarti dopo avere tanto navigato


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> certo che sì :carneval:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;-NauvfLessw]https://youtu.be/-NauvfLessw[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl:

Ma mi fai tu il bidè dopo?! Io non arrivo a leccarmi :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si ho capito... ma cioè...
> questo maschio (l'uomo di Lorella) direbbe SI...
> 
> e Lorella è qui a grattarsi il capo perché lui dice si, ma lei giustamente vede dei fatti che non la persuadono
> ...


Lorella ha scelto di provare a mettere via alcune parti di sé. 
Per avvicinarsi a lui.

Sta correndo i suoi rischi. 
E penso sia lei a decidere se ne vale la pena.

Io non lo farei. Adesso. Neanche con una pistola alla fronte.

Ma l'ho fatto. 
Ecco perché adesso so che non tornerei ad allora neanche sotto minaccia. 

Ma è il mio percorso. 

Quando l'ho fatto...ne era comunque valsa la pena. E se non l'avessi fatto, non sarei quella che sono ora. Non saprei dei NO, dei limiti, del dolore...di me.

È Vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma mi fai tu il bidè dopo?! Io non arrivo a leccarmi :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ti aiuto io, certo


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Castano quercia?!
> 
> Ora ho capito perché lo chiami G.!!
> 
> ...


Non chiedermi che colore vede...e che colore sia castano quercia...a me piacciono le sue descrizioni di me:carneval:

Sono...fantasiose...ecco...:rotfl::rotfl:

PS: credo di star trovando la Casa in me, e mi sto scoprendo pure ospitale
..e icapelli,  sì...capelli liberi di essere come sono...sono stati un appropriarmi di me...

Mi sa che a volte serve perdersi, per trovarsi


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

*Va bene tutto*

Quel che dite sia ipazia che skorpio ognuno dice cose giuste . Lui ci ha provato e nonostante tutto è rimasto probabilmente perché ne valeva la pena ora sono io che ci provo e lo faccio convinta perché ORA ne vale la pena .....domani chissà . Ora siamo felici entrambi se non lo saremo più faremo scelte differenti . Non vedo perché farle ora pensando al domani  . Non abbiamo nessuno a cui dare conto e nessuno da tenere in conto solo noi due .


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non chiedermi che colore vede...e che colore sia castano quercia...a me piacciono le sue descrizioni di me:carneval:
> 
> Sono...fantasiose...ecco...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Aaaaahhhhh....l'amourrrrr  ioggia:

Mi si sta cariando un dente però con tutta sta dolcezza...e con quello che mi è costato il dentista lo scorso anno è meglio se ti leggo in versione pippone :carneval::carneval: 

Buscopann

PS.. Ora che ti sei trovata, non perderti


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti aiuto io, certo


L'*affare* si ingrossa :cooldue:

:carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Quel che dite sia ipazia che skorpio ognuno dice cose giuste . Lui ci ha provato e nonostante tutto è rimasto probabilmente perché ne valeva la pena ora sono io che ci provo e lo faccio convinta perché ORA ne vale la pena .....domani chissà . Ora siamo felici entrambi se non lo saremo più faremo scelte differenti . Non vedo perché farle ora pensando al domani  . Non abbiamo nessuno a cui dare conto e nessuno da tenere in conto solo noi due .




Credo che la cosa più importante da tenere a mente è che i segni che restano nel piano emotivo, nel bene e nel male, non si cancellano. 

E ci sono situazioni che nessun aftercare potrà mai riparare. 

È uno dei contrappesi del ne vale la pena. 

Conoscere il limite del dolore conta tanto quanto conoscere quello del piacere. 

Una cosa Lorella...fino a quando la tua sarà una forma di trasgressione...sarai comunque vincolata al sistema da cui stai tentando di diversificarti. 

La trasgressione scompare, se non c'è il sistema da trasgredire perché se ne ha uno proprio. 
A cui rispondere. 

Vi auguro di trovare il Vostro, ognuno il Suo, sistema in cui trovare pace. 

La felicità...sono endorfine. Vanno e vengono a secondo della stimolazione. E subiscono l'effetto del l'assuefazione.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Quel che dite sia ipazia che skorpio ognuno dice cose giuste . Lui ci ha provato e nonostante tutto è rimasto probabilmente perché ne valeva la pena ora sono io che ci provo e lo faccio convinta perché ORA ne vale la pena .....domani chissà . Ora siamo felici entrambi se non lo saremo più faremo scelte differenti . Non vedo perché farle ora pensando al domani  . Non abbiamo nessuno a cui dare conto e nessuno da tenere in conto solo noi due .


Tutto vero Lorella, tutto vero.

L'unico mio dubbio è il fatto che tu abbia sentito la necessità di scrivere su questo Forum questo thread:

"Perchè soffrire per un tradimento fisico? Se il nostro o la nostra compagna ci ama e non mette in discussione il rapporto, non si apre a livello emozionale ma è solo fisicità, perchè soffrirne? Perchè pretendere che l altro non faccia esperienze per lui lei appaganti che se condivise non mettono in crisi ma aumentano il legame di coppia?"

Ecco....diciamo che non è un thread dove si respira profumo di felicità e di appagamento, soprattutto dopo tutto quello che ci hai raccontato. Tutto qui.

Per il resto vi auguro tutta la felicità possibile 

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Aaaaahhhhh....l'amourrrrr  ioggia:
> 
> Mi si sta cariando un dente però con tutta sta dolcezza...e con quello che mi è costato il dentista lo scorso anno è meglio se ti leggo in versione pippone :carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


Visto che dolce che son diventata?

...non ti dico l'effetto bilancia con il suo estremo opposto...:carneval:

Mi tengo stretta busco. È stato faticoso arrivare qui da me. E adesso so quanto costa una lacrima. A me.
Il resto si può fottere...di fronte al prezzo di una lacrima.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'*affare* si ingrossa :cooldue:
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:e di molto


----------



## lorella89 (22 Novembre 2016)

*Non so ma vorrei*



ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che la cosa più importante da tenere a mente è che i segni che restano nel piano emotivo, nel bene e nel male, non si cancellano.
> 
> E ci sono situazioni che nessun aftercare potrà mai riparare.
> 
> ...


Che lui pareggiasse in qualche modo . Pensavo per il suo compleanno di invitare una mia amica bsx per dimostrargli che loro non mi hanno portata via e lei non lo porta via . In qualche modo per chiudere con il passato ed poi iniziare noi 2 soli .


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Che lui pareggiasse in qualche modo . Pensavo per il suo compleanno di invitare una mia amica bsx per dimostrargli che loro non mi hanno portata via e lei non lo porta via . In qualche modo per chiudere con il passato ed poi iniziare noi 2 soli .


Mi sa che non ti è chiaro che coinvolgerlo in queste cose non è il modo giusto di rassicurarlo.
Mah


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Che lui pareggiasse in qualche modo . Pensavo per il suo compleanno di invitare una mia amica bsx per dimostrargli che loro non mi hanno portata via e lei non lo porta via . In qualche modo per chiudere con il passato ed poi iniziare noi 2 soli .


ancora...........ma adesso voi rovinargli il compleanno??????


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Che lui pareggiasse in qualche modo . Pensavo per il suo compleanno di invitare una mia amica bsx per dimostrargli che loro non mi hanno portata via e lei non lo porta via . In qualche modo per chiudere con il passato ed poi iniziare noi 2 soli .


Buscopann sarebbe felice...Lorello non credo invece sai? 

Buscopann


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ancora...........ma adesso voi rovinargli il compleanno??????


Io invece trovo sia un'idea geniale,credo che sia il più bel regalo lei possa fargli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Che lui pareggiasse in qualche modo . Pensavo per il suo compleanno di invitare una mia amica bsx per dimostrargli che loro non mi hanno portata via e lei non lo porta via . In qualche modo per chiudere con il passato ed poi iniziare noi 2 soli .


 stai scherzando vero???


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buscopann sarebbe felice...Lorello non credo invece sai?
> 
> Buscopann


Lorello ?


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però in un certo senso un'associazione tra uccelli e maiali se po' fa


Cavolo,faccio sempre confusione,ma non è l'amatriciana quella con il guanciale?non c'è nessuna lupa capitolina per delucidazioni?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cavolo,faccio sempre confusione,ma non è l'amatriciana quella con il guanciale?non c'è nessuna lupa capitolina per delucidazioni?


Si, trilo è l'amatriciana


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lorello ?


Il compagno di Lorella :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stai scherzando vero???


Temo di no. 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il compagno di Lorella :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Il mio quindi è fiammetto, ok :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cavolo,faccio sempre confusione,ma non è l'amatriciana quella con il guanciale?non c'è nessuna lupa capitolina per delucidazioni?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, trilo è l'amatriciana


Anche la carbonara :spaghetti:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mio quindi è fiammetto, ok :rotfl:


Mia moglie tachipirina 

Buscopann


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, trilo è l'amatriciana


Vero,Fiammetta,avevo notato il Rugantino's slang...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mia moglie tachipirina
> 
> Buscopann


Spero per te non supposte :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spero per te non supposte :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Da quel lato ho appeso un cartello: SENSO UNICO. Solo in uscita ovviamente 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vero,Fiammetta,avevo notato il Rugantino's slang...


No, io sono  umbra ma la norcineria è pane quotidiano


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Da quel lato ho appeso un cartello: SENSO UNICO. Solo in uscita ovviamente
> 
> Buscopann


Beh minimo :carneval:


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, io sono  umbra ma la norcineria è pane quotidiano


 Cavolo,lontano dal terremoto?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cavolo,lontano dal terremoto?


A distanza di sicurezza, si


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2016)

*...*



lorella89 ha detto:


> Che lui pareggiasse in qualche modo . Pensavo per il suo compleanno di invitare una mia amica bsx per dimostrargli che loro non mi hanno portata via e lei non lo porta via . In qualche modo per chiudere con il passato ed poi iniziare noi 2 soli .


Ciao Lorella, come già scritto praticamente prima, mi smarco da ogni pregiudizio sull'impostazione del vs rapporto, ti dirò ,, peraltro in questo periodo della mia vita mi ci potrebbe anche dire una cosa così, immagino per un periodo limitato, ma mi potrebbe anche piacere provare ad avere una compagna con un rapporto di questo tipo (così non è, pazienza, mi prenoto per un'altra vita)

ma credo che non sia una questione di "pareggiare".. sa di "ingiustizia" da riequilibrare, e se il rapporto era basato così, non c'è ingiustizia a prescindere, magari c'è quello che rimedia 5 e quell'altro che rimedia 20.. cazzi loro, ognuno si faccia i suoi conti sulla propria avvenenza e la propria capacità conquistatoria, senza frignare dopo che l'altro rimedia e lui no.

saprebbe quasi di miseria "pareggiare".. come far fare un gol a chi è palesemente inferiore 

pensaci


----------



## ipazia (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Che lui pareggiasse in qualche modo . Pensavo per il suo compleanno di invitare una mia amica bsx per dimostrargli che *loro non mi hanno portata via e lei non lo porta via* . In qualche modo per chiudere con il passato ed poi iniziare noi 2 soli .


...*tu* vorresti che lui pareggiasse. 

Vorresti *dimostrargli*. 

...cosa?  

il grassetto è indimostrabile, per il semplice fatto che o ne sapete prendere atto mano a mano che accade, che ci siete intendo, o non c'è dimostrazione che tenga. 

L'esserci è una evidenza. 
Partire dalla negazione dell'evidenza della presenza (l'essere/non essere portati via) per confermarsi la presenza...ti assicuro che non è una idea geniale...ma tant'è...

...prova a chiederti come mai hai questo bisogno di dimostrare la presenza. Tua e sua.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> .....confesso che alla prima cena a cui ho partecipato temevo di beccare ceffoni da qualche tradito giustiziere .....
> 
> ...


:maestra: paura eh!?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Che lui pareggiasse in qualche modo . Pensavo per il suo compleanno di invitare una mia amica bsx per dimostrargli che loro non mi hanno portata via e lei non lo porta via . In qualche modo per chiudere con il passato ed poi iniziare noi 2 soli .


Mi sembri una con cui ho parlato recentemente che per "curare" il figlio dal legame con lei, che LEI giudicava eccessivo, l'ha mandato qualche mese a vivere altrove con il padre.
Secondo te è "guarito "?


----------



## Carola (23 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> senti Lorella nessuno o quasi ti contesta il vostro essere "coppia aperta", il problema è che  a tutti noi da subito è apparso chiaro che la coppia aperta la vedevi solo tu (è mai stato con un'altra donna???????), la cosa che lascia perplessi e proprio il tuo volere ad ogni costo l'incontro.
> Anche l'ultimo grassetto è emblematico, ma che mi importa di rimanere li e dare il benservito ad una persona che non è il mio compagno????? tra i due avrei scelto di tornare a casa con il primo ma senza dubbio.


Appunto .


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Che lui pareggiasse in qualche modo . Pensavo per il suo compleanno di invitare una mia amica bsx per dimostrargli che loro non mi hanno portata via e lei non lo porta via . In qualche modo per chiudere con il passato ed poi iniziare noi 2 soli .


Ma mica è una gara o un conto in banca.
Il pareggio in amore non esiste mai.
E non basterà il Panerai, se vogliamo, a risolvere i problemi.
Prima di fare questa cosa, parlane con lui e vedi se ne è attratto veramente.


----------



## trilobita (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma mica è una gara o un conto in banca.
> Il pareggio in amore non esiste mai.
> E non basterà il Panerai, se vogliamo, a risolvere i problemi.
> Prima di fare questa cosa, parlane con lui e vedi se ne è attratto veramente.


Mi dà l'impressione che lei veda solo la trasgressione sessuale come massimo punto raggiungibile per la felicità,di conseguenza ecco il regalo dell'incontro organizzato tra il suo compagno e il n°5,mentre ora questo nuovo pensiero,amica bsex.Purtroppo quello che è atroce è che lei lo fa in buona fede....


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Temo di no.
> 
> Buscopann


 Tu hai capito perchè vuole scegliere lei per "Lorello"?


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2016)

*...non c'è niente da fare!*

...Lorella ne è attratta fino al midollo.
E' il suo mondo, ma non vuole prendere atto che NON è il mondo di lui e non può inculcarglielo.
Non può entrare nella sua mente e configurarlo.
Invece, insiste...


----------



## lorella89 (23 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu hai capito perchè vuole scegliere lei per "Lorello"?



Cosa vuoi dire?


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma mica è una gara o un conto in banca.
> Il pareggio in amore non esiste mai.
> E non basterà il Panerai, se vogliamo, a risolvere i problemi.
> Prima di fare questa cosa, parlane con lui e vedi se ne è attratto veramente.


Danny mi sa che come al solito è più una sua fantasia che del compagno, e qui ritorniamo al discorso di reprimere quello che si è di cui abbiamo tanto discusso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi dire?


 perchè dovresti portare la tua amica per il suo compleanno, sapendo già che in passato non ha gradito? Scegli tu per lui, sempre, gli hai chiesto per caso a lui cosa piacerebbe?
Pare che tutto giri intorno a te, scusa la schiettezza non intendo attaccarti. Ma a me sembra che tu voglia imporre troppo spesso il tuo modo di vivere il sesso.


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè dovresti portare la tua amica per il suo compleanno, sapendo già che in passato non ha gradito? Scegli tu per lui, sempre, gli hai chiesto per caso a lui cosa piacerebbe?
> Pare che tutto giri intorno a te, scusa la schiettezza non intendo attaccarti. Ma a me sembra che tu voglia imporre troppo spesso il tuo modo di vivere il sesso.


Perché lorella ha costantemente il fuoco sotto i piedi.
Il fatto che si sia data alla "monogamia" non le toglie, secondo lei, il diritto di fare "proposte indecenti" alla luce del fatto che tra lei e il compagno si gioca a carte scoperte. Il fatto che lei continua a fare proposte significa solo che tenta di tirare lui dentro il suo mondo come complice di un'idea forzatamente condivisa e resa lecita dal clima di sincerità che comunque va riconosciuto a questa storia.

Qui, forse, si sta bersagliando la persona sbagliata, perché se lorella è fatta come dice di essere, il problema sta nel compagno che tenta di farsi passare come monogama una poliandrica dichiarata. Non a caso giocano la loro esclusività sull'amore profondo e sul fatto che nonostante le scappatelle il loro rapporto resta unico.

Io sinceramente ci tenevo a sapere come fosse nata questa storia per capire come due persone come loro siano arrivate ad innamorarsi quando le aspettative presupposte erano già divergenti. La cosa non mi è chiara, ma in assenza di queste informazioni non si possono esprimere altre opinioni oltre al fatto che questa coppia è incontestabile perché "sincera".


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Perché lorella ha costantemente il fuoco sotto i piedi.
> Il fatto che si sia data alla "monogamia" non le toglie, secondo lei, il diritto di fare "proposte indecenti" alla luce del fatto che tra lei e il compagno si gioca a carte scoperte. Il fatto che lei continua a fare proposte significa solo che tenta di tirare lui dentro il suo mondo come complice di un'idea forzatamente condivisa e resa lecita dal clima di sincerità che comunque va riconosciuto a questa storia.
> 
> Qui, forse, si sta bersagliando la persona sbagliata, perché se lorella è fatta come dice di essere, il problema sta nel compagno che tenta di farsi passare come monogama una poliandrica dichiarata. Non a caso giocano la loro esclusività sull'amore profondo e sul fatto che nonostante le scappatelle il loro rapporto resta unico.
> ...


In effetti non fa una piega, se lei si è sempre dichiarata poco propensa alla monogamia lui sapeva a cosa andava incontro quando ha deciso di stare con lei stabilmente 

poi è anche vero che al cuor non si comanda, che forse proprio questa libertà di Fiorella è il motivo per cui lui si sente così attratto da lei anche affettivamente 

poi boh come dici tu si va per ipotesi, molti elementi per capire non sono noti


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu hai capito perchè vuole scegliere lei per "Lorello"?


Perché crede che sia il modo giusto di dimostrargli il proprio amore (per il 50%) e perché vuole in questo modo riabilitare la sua posizione verso di lui (un po' come regalare il giocattolino al bambino che magari ci ha messo il muso).

Non credo che si capiscano molto. Parlano tanto, ma mi pare che sia un dialogo tra sordi.

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non fa una piega, se lei si è sempre dichiarata poco propensa alla monogamia lui sapeva a cosa andava incontro quando ha deciso di stare con lei stabilmente
> 
> poi è anche vero che al cuor non si comanda, che forse proprio questa libertà di Fiorella è il motivo per cui lui si sente così attratto da lei anche affettivamente
> 
> poi boh come dici tu si va per ipotesi, molti elementi per capire non sono noti


Chi è Fiorella?? L amica bisex?


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non fa una piega, se lei si è sempre dichiarata poco propensa alla monogamia lui sapeva a cosa andava incontro quando ha deciso di stare con lei stabilmente
> 
> *poi è anche vero che al cuor non si comanda, che forse proprio questa libertà di Fiorella è il motivo per cui lui si sente così attratto da lei anche affettivamente *
> 
> poi boh come dici tu si va per ipotesi, molti elementi per capire non sono noti


Io non credo che lui sia attratto da quella caratteristica specifica di lei. Ragiono da uomo ma, a scanso di deviazioni o perversioni, direi che lui non gradisca affatto il libertinaggio di lei. Ha già dato segni di insofferenza. Nonostante questo però si è esposto  abbondantemente a quei pericoli.

Per riallacciarmi a quello che dicevi, credo che il problema sia proprio il cuore. Questo è il caso in cui l'amore fa solo danni, anche se a dire il vero a nostra insaputa fa sempre danni. Solo che qui la sincerità di fondo ha già messo sul tavolo possibili conseguenze, fino ad arrivare addirittura a considerare scientemente che questa storia abbia una durata determinata da meccanismi noti. Di fatto però l'amore è pericoloso se poi tenta di conciliare due mondi troppo diversi.


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi è Fiorella?? L amica bisex?


No, oggi fiammetta s'è fatta prestare il telefono da Carola.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Perché lorella ha costantemente il fuoco sotto i piedi.
> Il fatto che si sia data alla "monogamia" non le toglie, secondo lei, il diritto di fare "proposte indecenti" alla luce del fatto che tra lei e il compagno si gioca a carte scoperte. Il fatto che lei continua a fare proposte significa solo che tenta di tirare lui dentro il suo mondo come complice di un'idea forzatamente condivisa e resa lecita dal clima di sincerità che comunque va riconosciuto a questa storia.
> 
> Qui, forse, si sta bersagliando la persona sbagliata, perché se lorella è fatta come dice di essere, il problema sta nel compagno che tenta di farsi passare come monogama una poliandrica dichiarata. Non a caso giocano la loro esclusività sull'amore profondo e sul fatto che nonostante le scappatelle il loro rapporto resta unico.
> ...


Vero..ma in questo caso penso che giochino il ruolo principale altre dinamiche.

In ogni caso ciò non toglie, che lei non può snaturarsi..almeno che non voglia condannarsi a una vita infelice.

Buscopann


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Perché lorella ha costantemente il fuoco sotto i piedi.
> Il fatto che si sia data alla "monogamia" non le toglie, secondo lei, il diritto di fare "proposte indecenti" alla luce del fatto che tra lei e il compagno si gioca a carte scoperte. Il fatto che lei continua a fare proposte significa solo che tenta di tirare lui dentro il suo mondo come complice di un'idea forzatamente condivisa e resa lecita dal clima di sincerità che comunque va riconosciuto a questa storia.
> 
> *Qui, forse, si sta bersagliando la persona sbagliata, perché se lorella è fatta come dice di essere, il problema sta nel compagno che tenta di farsi passare come monogama una poliandrica dichiarata.* Non a caso giocano la loro esclusività sull'amore profondo e sul fatto che nonostante le scappatelle il loro rapporto resta unico.
> ...




Su questo punto perdonami ma dissento. Forse prima era così, dopo la chiacchierata pare che anche Lorella abbia accettato un rapporto monogamo o mi sbaglio???? Adesso se lo ha accettato come prima il compagno aveva accettato quello aperto allora sta sbagliando lei e sta facendo lo stesso errore.
C'è poco da fare o dire o uno dei due cambia ma in modo serie........ oppure questa storia non potrà che finire male, come tutti sosteniamo.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi è Fiorella?? L amica bisex?


Veramente avevo scritto Lorella ma c'è iPad che fa QUELO che cazzo gli pare più o meno come la padrona


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Io non credo che lui sia attratto da quella caratteristica specifica di lei. Ragiono da uomo ma, a scanso di deviazioni o perversioni, direi che lui non gradisca affatto il libertinaggio di lei. Ha già dato segni di insofferenza. Nonostante questo però si è esposto  abbondantemente a quei pericoli.
> 
> Per riallacciarmi a quello che dicevi, credo che il problema sia proprio il cuore. Questo è il caso in cui l'amore fa solo danni, anche se a dire il vero a nostra insaputa fa sempre danni. Solo che qui la sincerità di fondo ha già messo sul tavolo possibili conseguenze, fino ad arrivare addirittura a considerare scientemente che questa storia abbia una durata determinata da meccanismi noti. Di fatto però l'amore è pericoloso se poi tenta di conciliare due mondi troppo diversi.


La questione è che appunto se si incontrano due mondi diversi poi si fa fatica, uno dei due qualche frustrazione la subisce 


JON ha detto:


> No, oggi fiammetta s'è fatta prestare il telefono da Carola.


ah ah ah ah ah faccio notare che rispondendo a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ho scritto "quello" e iPad ha corretto in "QUELO" ( maiuscolo peraltro ) ora voi capite che è una lotta impari tra me e il correttore ad cazzum :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> di lorella . Ho letto ma non saprei da dove iniziare . All inizio l ho vista come una bella trasgressione , un rapporto diverso dai precedenti . Poi mi sono reso conto che per me non andava . Ne abbiamo parlato ma *l amore che ho per lei e l amore che lei mi dimostra nel quotidiano mi ha sempre frenato nel prendere posizioni definitive* . Mai ho sentito una donna più mia di come sentivo lorella , qualcuno farà ironia ma ci sta . La posizione definitiva l ho presa la sera in cui ci furono le presentazioni . Quando lei torno anda*l affrontai e le dissi di andarsene : ci amavamo ma non poteva andare avanti così . Non è che avessi cambiato idea ma non faceva per me *. Quella notte parlammo tanto facemmo l amore , non pensavo di riuscirci , e ci siamo dati l ultima possibilità . So che viviamo certe cose in modo diverso e non conciliabile ma *per ora andiamo avanti*. *Finché saremo felici *lo saremo assieme poi si vedrà . A lei l ho detto : sul lungo periodo non ci vedo come coppia .


 Certamente come dice Jon l'amore fa danni, rimane il fatto che non si può essere felici quando una cosa non fa per noi (questo vale per entrambi).


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Io non credo che lui sia attratto da quella caratteristica specifica di lei. *Ragiono da uomo ma, a scanso di deviazioni o perversioni, direi che lui non gradisca affatto il libertinaggio di lei*. Ha già dato segni di insofferenza. Nonostante questo però si è esposto  abbondantemente a quei pericoli.
> 
> Per riallacciarmi a quello che dicevi, credo che il problema sia proprio il cuore. Questo è il caso in cui l'amore fa solo danni, anche se a dire il vero a nostra insaputa fa sempre danni. Solo che qui la sincerità di fondo ha già messo sul tavolo possibili conseguenze, fino ad arrivare addirittura a considerare scientemente che questa storia abbia una durata determinata da meccanismi noti. Di fatto però l'amore è pericoloso se poi tenta di conciliare due mondi troppo diversi.



Un conto sono le fantasie, un altro metterle in pratica.
Puoi sognare un'orgia e andare al privé con la tua donna convinto che troverai quello che desideri, poi al momento buono capisci che non è cosa per te e magari ci stai pure male.
Per rendersi conto della capacità di tollerare nella realtà determinate fantasie non c'è altro modo che provare a metterle in pratica.
Da uomo: se ti trovi una donna a cui piace parecchio fare sesso con entusiasmo e ti promette di dar sfogo a tutte le tue fantasie (e come uomo ti dico che la cosa è 3 è una fantasia diffusa, addirittura banale, non bisogna essere deviati o perversi per pensarla), non pensi alle conseguenze che ci potranno essere, ma ai benefici di cui godi al momento.
Poi col tempo ti rendi conto anche dei problemi che questa situazione può portare.
E magari sei più consapevole di certe dinamiche che prima ignoravi.
Ma ci vuole tempo per questo, come in qualsiasi coppia i problemi non emergono subito.


----------



## lorella89 (23 Novembre 2016)

*Non capisco questa acredine*

L altra volta non gradi per il rimorso verso il marito di lei ed allora non se ne fece nulla . L idea L aveva stuzzicato però ! Quanti uomini non vorrebbero due ragazze tutte per loro e quante donne  due ragazzi che si prendono cura di lei ?


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> L altra volta non gradi per il rimorso verso il marito di lei ed allora non se ne fece nulla . L idea L aveva stuzzicato però ! Q*uanti uomini non vorrebbero due ragazze tutte per loro* e quante donne  due ragazzi che si prendono cura di lei ?


Mi metterei volentieri in lista.
Quindi sei sicura che lui gradisca?
Se è così, direi che è oK.
Non si capisce molto in realtà del rapporto tra voi, forse ci siamo fatti tutti un'idea un po' più bacchettona di lui.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> L altra volta non gradi per il rimorso verso il marito di lei ed allora non se ne fece nulla . L idea L aveva stuzzicato però ! *Quanti uomini non vorrebbero due ragazze tutte per loro e quante donne  due ragazzi che si prendono cura di lei *?


Tanti, così come ce ne sono molti che non hanno questa fantasia.

Buscopann


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tanti, così come ce ne sono molti che non hanno questa fantasia.
> 
> Buscopann



Fortunatamente.


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi sono già persa verso Gibilterra :rotfl:so caduta in mare
> @_Kid_ abbiamo alleggerito ?


Fatemi riprendere che son oappena tornato dalle udienze di mio figlio.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> L altra volta non gradi per il rimorso verso il marito di lei ed allora non se ne fece nulla . L idea L aveva stuzzicato però ! Quanti uomini non vorrebbero due ragazze tutte per loro e quante donne  due ragazzi che si prendono cura di lei ?


.
probabilmente molti
Ma mi sembra una cosa che comunque forzi tu nell'ennesimo tentativo di fargli accettare la tua promiscuità
Questo bisogno di dimostrargli che loro non ti possono portare via da lui è una necessità tua magari per lui non è questo il problema
Per me per esempio non sarebbe questo il problema. Non accetterei che la persona che amo scopi con un'altra per il puro divertimento. Lo trovo un po' svilente. Ma è il mio pensiero non un giudizio verso chi la pensa diversamente. Ma sarebbe il motivo per cui non potrei stare con una persona come te


----------



## lorella89 (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi metterei volentieri in lista.
> Quindi sei sicura che lui gradisca?
> Se è così, direi che è oK.
> Non si capisce molto in realtà del rapporto tra voi, forse ci siamo fatti tutti un'idea un po' più bacchettona di lui.


Io a lui non l ho detto e se lo farò non lo dirò.....dovrà sembrare una cosa inaspettata non certo programmata ...
lui non è bacchettone ma certo io e lui siamo differenti....lui ha avuto fidanzate con rapporti più tradizionanali, io ho avuto un fidanzato molto trasgressivo che mi ha poi influenzato il modo di intendere il sesso. 
Il mio fidanzato l ho conosciuto curandolo, per chi mi ha chiesto come l ho conosciuto. Io libera e lui fidanzato, poi lasciò la sua fidanzata per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Fatemi riprendere che son oappena tornato dalle udienze di mio figlio.


Spero Todos bien !!!!!!


----------



## lorella89 (23 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> probabilmente molti
> Ma mi sembra una cosa che comunque forzi tu nell'ennesimo tentativo di fargli accettare la tua promiscuità
> Questo bisogno di dimostrargli che loro non ti possono portare via da lui è una necessità tua magari per lui non è questo il problema
> Per me per esempio non sarebbe questo il problema. Non accetterei che la persona che amo scopi con un'altra per il puro divertimento. Lo trovo un po' svilente. Ma è il mio pensiero non un giudizio verso chi la pensa diversamente. Ma sarebbe il motivo per cui non potrei stare con una persona come te




detta così sembra che mi giudichi: tu in alto della tua moralità e io la troia svergognata ed immorale...


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> probabilmente molti
> Ma mi sembra una cosa che comunque forzi tu nell'ennesimo tentativo di fargli accettare la tua promiscuità
> Questo bisogno di dimostrargli che loro non ti possono portare via da lui è una necessità tua magari per lui non è questo il problema
> Per me per esempio non sarebbe questo il problema. Non accetterei che la persona che amo scopi con un'altra per il puro divertimento. Lo trovo un po' svilente. Ma è il mio pensiero non un giudizio verso chi la pensa diversamente. *Ma sarebbe il motivo per cui non potrei stare con una persona come te*



Idem.
Aggiungo una cosa, mia.
Fare sesso in tre, insieme, può essere un'esperienza piacevole, che si condivide.
Fare sesso con un altro, al di fuori della coppia, è un'esperienza esclusiva di un solo elemento della coppia.
Non sono la stessa cosa. 
Quindi non spiega nulla a lui, questa cosa.
Il problema sta proprio nell'essere esclusi da un rapporto esterno che comprende sesso (e a volte non solo).
Che è un po', in parte, anche il dramma dei tradimenti scoperti, venire a conoscenza in maniera traumatica che il proprio uomo/donna ha mentito per riservarsi degli spazi suoi di intimità con un'altra persona.
Qui non c'è la menzogna, ma c'è la parte riservata, che è comunque esclusione.
E il desiderio di altri, che va a agire sull'autostima, sull'ansia, sul benessere che viene a mancare.
Malgrado le mie idee abbastanza aperte, quando sono stato tradito sono stato malissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> detta così sembra che mi giudichi: tu in alto della tua moralità e io la troia svergognata ed immorale...


.
Ma guarda ho tradito mio marito quindi  la morale non la faccio a nessuno ci mancherebbe
Ho detto chiaramente che ti sei comportata con lui in maniera ineccepibile, sei stata te stessa e sincera. Tanto di cappello.
Ti volevo solo dire che non tutti sono in grado di stare con una persona che vive il sesso come te come sicuramente non tutti sono in grado di stare con me
basta solo trovarci con chi è simile a noi
In voi vedo una forzatura tua per portarlo nel tuo mondo come se non capissi perchè lui non ci vuole entrare.


----------



## trilobita (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> L altra volta non gradi per il rimorso verso il marito di lei ed allora non se ne fece nulla . L idea L aveva stuzzicato però ! Quanti uomini non vorrebbero due ragazze tutte per loro e quante donne  due ragazzi che si prendono cura di lei ?


È grande e vaccinato,se gradira' bene,altrimenti declinera' e si farà bastare l'orologio....


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi metterei volentieri in lista.
> Quindi sei sicura che lui gradisca?
> Se è così, direi che è oK.
> *Non si capisce molto in realtà del rapporto tra voi, forse ci siamo fatti tutti un'idea un po' più bacchettona di lui.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> detta così sembra che mi giudichi: tu in alto della tua moralità e io la troia svergognata ed immorale...



Proprio non ci arrivi o ci prendi per il culo????????????


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> L altra volta non gradi per il rimorso verso il marito di lei ed allora non se ne fece nulla . L idea L aveva stuzzicato però ! Quanti uomini non vorrebbero due ragazze tutte per loro e quante donne  due ragazzi che si prendono cura di lei ?


Quanti uomini non lo so ma due donne insieme ci vuole il "fisico" e che a casa ne rimanga una.......(scherzo).
Ritornando in argomento, e alle cose da te citate in precedenza, ti chiedo: Se il tuo compagno al tuo "regalo" ti rispondesse "si però voglio fare sesso solo con lei e non devi essere neanche in stanza con noi" come la prenderesti?????


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2016)

*...*



lorella89 ha detto:


> L altra volta non gradi per il rimorso verso il marito di lei ed allora non se ne fece nulla . L idea L aveva stuzzicato però ! Quanti uomini non vorrebbero due ragazze tutte per loro e quante donne  due ragazzi che si prendono cura di lei ?


Mettimi in lista di attesa anche me, anche se in verità ho sempre fatto una faticaccia cane a portarmene a letto una alla volta, che due assieme temo che dovrei proprio esser bravuccio a riuscire a convincerle


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Quanti uomini non lo so ma due donne insieme ci vuole il "fisico" e che a casa ne rimanga una.......(scherzo).
> Ritornando in argomento, e alle cose da te citate in precedenza, ti chiedo: Se il tuo compagno al tuo "regalo" ti rispondesse "si però voglio fare sesso solo con lei e non devi essere neanche in stanza con noi" come la prenderesti?????


Delfino, ma come vuoi che la prenda?!

Si mette a fare la cheerleader!


----------



## trilobita (23 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Proprio non ci arrivi o ci prendi per il culo????????????


Purtroppo non credo prenda per il culo nessuno.in un precedente post mi rimproverava il fatto di parlare di scopate mentre lei di sentimenti.
Ora,se volete dare un'occhiata ai suoi post in toto e quantificare quelli su sesso e trasgressione e quelli sui sentimenti,avrete un'idea più definita.
A me esce la figura di una ragazza che vive costantemente con la fantasia in un vecchio film porno anni 70,lesbo,a 3,scambismo,sesso occasionale con chi l'attizza,con il compagno pure....insomma,se la realtà fosse questa,proporre un festino a tre con l'amica bisex,sarebbe per lei persino banale,comunque,io non me la sento più di seguire questa storia,mi defilo...buona continuazione


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Io a lui non l ho detto e se lo farò non lo dirò.....dovrà sembrare una cosa inaspettata non certo programmata ...
> lui non è bacchettone ma certo io e lui siamo differenti....lui ha avuto fidanzate con rapporti più tradizionanali, io ho avuto un fidanzato molto trasgressivo che mi ha poi influenzato il modo di intendere il sesso.
> *Il mio fidanzato l ho conosciuto curandolo, per chi mi ha chiesto come l ho conosciuto. Io libera e lui fidanzato, poi lasciò la sua fidanzata per me*.


Ma a me non interessa sapere come lo hai conosciuto, anche se è venuto fuori un piccolo particolare che potrebbe essere interessante.

In che momento della vostra storia è arrivata la tua dichiarazione sulle tue tendenze sessuali?


----------



## marietto (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi metterei volentieri in lista.
> Quindi sei sicura che lui gradisca?
> Se è così, direi che è oK.
> Non si capisce molto in realtà del rapporto tra voi, forse *ci siamo fatti tutti un'idea un po' più bacchettona di lui.*


Scusa, ma come fai a farti un'idea bacchettona di uno che "ingoia" pur non gradendo, una situazione di "coppia aperta" per 4 anni?

Sicuramente puoi dire tante cose di lui, ma certamente non mi pare un bacchettone. Se così fosse probabilmente non avrebbe nemmeno cominciato nè resistito così tanto prima di gettare la spugna...

Io non mi sono certamente fatto l'idea che sia un bacchettone, al suo posto non avrei neanche provato, so già di mio che uno stile di vita così non farebbe per me...


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusa, ma come fai a farti un'idea bacchettona *di uno che "ingoia" pur non gradendo, una situazione di "coppia aperta" per 4 anni?*
> 
> Sicuramente puoi dire tante cose di lui, ma certamente non mi pare un bacchettone. Se così fosse probabilmente non avrebbe nemmeno cominciato nè resistito così tanto prima di gettare la spugna...
> 
> Io non mi sono certamente fatto l'idea che sia un bacchettone, al suo posto non avrei neanche provato, so già di mio che uno stile di vita così non farebbe per me...



In alcuni commenti si è interpretata la situazione come se lui subisse e basta per amore desiderando invece tutt'altro, ovvero lei in una coppa monogama. Puoi chiamarlo come vuoi, ma "bacchettone" è sinonimo di ipocrita.https://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/bacchettone
E ci sta, se la cosa fosse davvero così.
Ma non ci credo neanche un po'.
Per me era semplicemente attratto da qualcosa che non ha saputo gestire come credeva.
Quindi potenzialmente all'inizio volevano le stesse cose.


----------



## marietto (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma a me non interessa sapere come lo hai conosciuto, anche se è venuto fuori un piccolo particolare che potrebbe essere interessante.
> 
> In che momento della vostra storia è arrivata la tua dichiarazione sulle tue tendenze sessuali?


Ecco, forse mi è sfuggito qualche post, ma mi pare che manchi un po' di "storia" per capire se gli spiragli ci sono perchè uno dei due sposi prima o poi le posizioni dell'altro con convinzione (perchè alla fine o uno dei due cambia idea in modo convinto, o uno dei due vive una situazione d'inferno);

Quando ha deciso di "provare" lo ha fatto convinto o si capiva subito che era perplesso?
Lui non ha mai fatto cose al di fuori della coppia?
Lui era al corrente degli altri o erano tutte situazioni "occhio non vede, cuore non duole" (nel senso sapeva che in un dato momento x tu avevi una storia parallela o si limitava a non chiedere)? 
Perchè proprio dopo 4 anni e alla quinta distrazione hai deciso di presentargli l'altro? Cosa c'era di particolare o di cambiato?

Io ho l'impressione che Lorella sia un'entusiasta e come tanti "alternativi" (sia per cose di sesso che per altre cose) sia convinta di aver capito tutto e che la sua visione sia quella giusta, dunque che basti insistere un poco e venga necessariamente a piacere a chiunque, e da questo derivino certe forzature...


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In alcuni commenti si è interpretata la situazione come se lui subisse e basta per amore desiderando invece tutt'altro, ovvero lei in una coppa monogama. Puoi chiamarlo come vuoi, ma "bacchettone" è sinonimo di ipocrita.https://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/bacchettone
> E ci sta, se la cosa fosse davvero così.
> Ma non ci credo neanche un po'.
> *Per me era semplicemente attratto da qualcosa che non ha saputo gestire come credeva.
> Quindi potenzialmente all'inizio volevano le stesse cose*.


Ed è questo che, da 50 pagine, cerco di capire. Ma pare che la nostra non abbia tanta voglia di parlarne.

L'unica differenza è che tu la vedi all'inverso di come la vedo io. In ogni caso mancano delle informazioni importanti per comprendere e poter dire come stanno le cose.


----------



## marietto (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In alcuni commenti si è interpretata la situazione come se lui subisse e basta per amore desiderando invece tutt'altro, ovvero lei in una coppa monogama. Puoi chiamarlo come vuoi, ma "bacchettone" è sinonimo di ipocrita.https://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/bacchettone
> E ci sta, se la cosa fosse davvero così.
> Ma non ci credo neanche un po'.
> Per me era semplicemente attratto da qualcosa che non ha saputo gestire come credeva.
> Quindi potenzialmente all'inizio volevano le stesse cose.


Ipocrita nel senso di eccessivamente puritano dal punto di vista religioso, specialmente, mi pare, anche dal tuo link... Non lo vedo come sinonimo utilizzabile in questo contesto, ma è la mia opinione...

Non so bisognerebbe saperne di più, per me ha detto di si sperando col tempo di cambiarla, e credo che lei adesso stia facendo lo stesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ecco, forse mi è sfuggito qualche post, ma mi pare che manchi un po' di "storia" per capire se gli spiragli ci sono perchè uno dei due sposi prima o poi le posizioni dell'altro con convinzione (perchè alla fine o uno dei due cambia idea in modo convinto, o uno dei due vive una situazione d'inferno);
> 
> Quando ha deciso di "provare" lo ha fatto convinto o si capiva subito che era perplesso?
> Lui non ha mai fatto cose al di fuori della coppia?
> ...


spunto interessante


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ecco, forse mi è sfuggito qualche post, ma mi pare che manchi un po' di "storia" per capire se gli spiragli ci sono perchè uno dei due sposi prima o poi le posizioni dell'altro con convinzione (perchè alla fine o uno dei due cambia idea in modo convinto, o uno dei due vive una situazione d'inferno);
> 
> Quando ha deciso di "provare" lo ha fatto convinto o si capiva subito che era perplesso?
> Lui non ha mai fatto cose al di fuori della coppia?
> ...


E' il concetto di "rivelazione" che poi non è tano rivelazione, in questo caso.


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ecco, forse mi è sfuggito qualche post, ma mi pare che manchi un po' di "storia" per capire se gli spiragli ci sono perchè uno dei due sposi prima o poi le posizioni dell'altro con convinzione (perchè alla fine o uno dei due cambia idea in modo convinto, o uno dei due vive una situazione d'inferno);
> 
> Quando ha deciso di "provare" lo ha fatto convinto o si capiva subito che era perplesso?
> Lui non ha mai fatto cose al di fuori della coppia?
> ...


Si, manca parecchia roba.
Non lo dico, ma ci sarebbe la possibilità che la cara Cuccarini sia in realtà classificabile tra i migliori fautori di ipocrisia. Che poi non sarebbe nemmeno una novità, tutto il genere umano è ipocrita, solo che lei non lo sa. E crede che la sua moderna sincerità (che, ripeto, è più che apprezzabile) la metta al riparo dall'ipocrisia che investe un banale traditore.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Novembre 2016)

*


marietto ha detto:



			Scusa, ma come fai a farti un'idea bacchettona di uno che "ingoia" pur non gradendo, una situazione di "coppia aperta" per 4 anni?
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


marietto ha detto:


> Sicuramente puoi dire tante cose di lui, ma certamente non mi pare un bacchettone. Se così fosse probabilmente non avrebbe nemmeno cominciato nè resistito così tanto prima di gettare la spugna...
> 
> Io non mi sono certamente fatto l'idea che sia un bacchettone, al suo posto non avrei neanche provato, so già di mio che uno stile di vita così non farebbe per me...


Mi aggancio e che, secondo quello che sostiene nel dire sempre tutto, gli diceva anche quando e con chi scopava.


----------



## ipazia (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Io a lui non l ho detto e se lo farò non lo dirò.....dovrà sembrare una cosa inaspettata non certo programmata ...
> lui non è bacchettone ma certo io e lui siamo differenti....lui ha avuto fidanzate con rapporti più tradizionanali, io ho avuto un fidanzato molto trasgressivo che mi ha poi influenzato il modo di intendere il sesso.
> Il mio fidanzato l ho conosciuto curandolo, per chi mi ha chiesto come l ho conosciuto. Io libera e lui fidanzato, poi lasciò la sua fidanzata per me.



 [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION]

Scusami sono da cel e non riesco a grassettare.

È al "non dirò" che faccio riferimento. 

Con- sensualità e condivisione....che posto gli trovi nei tuoi programmi?

La Cura le presuppone. 
Senza non è Cura.
Ma sostituzione

È un gran casino, in quel caso.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, manca parecchia roba.<br>
> Non lo dico, ma ci sarebbe la possibilità che la cara Cuccarini sia in realtà classificabile tra i migliori fautori di ipocrisia. Che poi non sarebbe nemmeno una novità, tutto il genere umano è ipocrita, solo che lei non lo sa. E crede che la sua moderna sincerità (che, ripeto, è più che apprezzabile) la metta al riparo dall'ipocrisia che investe un banale traditore.


<br>


lei si è posta in questo 3d come quella che non capisce perché gli altri compreso il compagno pensano che il suo modo di essere aperta non sia nella normalità e quindi solo un fatto di sesso fisico che non comporta un tradimento.<br>


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Delfino, ma come vuoi che la prenda?!
> 
> Si mette a fare la cheerleader!



L trovi così scontata la sua risposta???? io non ne sarei certo. Attendiamo..........


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ed è questo che, da 50 pagine, cerco di capire. Ma pare che la nostra non abbia tanta voglia di parlarne.
> 
> L'unica differenza è che tu la vedi all'inverso di come la vedo io. I*n ogni caso mancano delle informazioni importanti per comprendere e poter dire come stanno le cose.*





marietto ha detto:


> Ipocrita nel senso di eccessivamente puritano dal punto di vista religioso, specialmente, mi pare, anche dal tuo link... Non lo vedo come sinonimo utilizzabile in questo contesto, ma è la mia opinione...
> 
> *Non so bisognerebbe saperne di più,* per me ha detto di si sperando col tempo di cambiarla, e credo che lei adesso stia facendo lo stesso.



Esattamente.
Altrimenti sono solo ipotesi.
Dal mio punto di vista, per la mia limitata esperienza, se inizio una relazione in una certa maniera non posso dopo pretendere che diventi altro.
Se io divento amante di una donna, non posso pretendere che lei lasci il marito per stare sola con me. Ho accettato di essere un amante, non il fidanzato.
Se io inizio una relazione con una donna, basandomi sulla fedeltà reciproca, se questa viene meno anche la relazione ne subirà le conseguenze.
Se io dichiaro di voler essere promiscuo sessualmente alla partner con cui sto iniziando una relazione fissa, e lei accetta, non sono io a dovermi mettere in discussione obbligatoriamente se lei cambia idea dopo 4 anni.
I cambiamenti si decidono insieme, se sono accettabili per entrambi.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Altrimenti sono solo ipotesi.
> Dal mio punto di vista, per la mia limitata esperienza, se inizio una relazione in una certa maniera non posso dopo pretendere che diventi altro.
> Se io divento amante di una donna, non posso pretendere che lei lasci il marito per stare sola con me. Ho accettato di essere un amante, non il fidanzato.
> ...


Tutto questo nessuno lo ha messo in dubbio.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Io ho l'impressione che Lorella sia un'entusiasta e come tanti "alternativi" (sia per cose di sesso che per altre cose) sia convinta di aver capito tutto e che la sua visione sia quella giusta, dunque che basti insistere un poco e venga necessariamente a piacere a chiunque, e da questo derivino certe forzature...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> spunto interessante



Questo secondo me vale per chiunque abbia una forte motivazione a portare avanti il suo modo di vedere la vita.
Anche lui tenta di forzare lei, ma questo sembra creare meno sensazione, perché la strana (alternativa) è lei.
Si ritiene di solito che chi è "alternativo" debba rientrare nei ranghi della normalità per soccombere alle esigenze di chi ha visioni più accettabili o convenzionali della cosa.
Un esempio banalissimo: in una coppia uno dei due è nudista, l'altra/o no.
Si ritiene giusto che chi è nudista rinunci a farlo per assecondare chi non lo è.
Il contrario pare una forzatura.
Però è anche una forzatura per chi è nudista non praticarlo più...
La soluzione è una sola: trovarsi tra persone simili.


----------



## marietto (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Altrimenti sono solo ipotesi.
> Dal mio punto di vista, per la mia limitata esperienza, se inizio una relazione in una certa maniera non posso dopo pretendere che diventi altro.
> Se io divento amante di una donna, non posso pretendere che lei lasci il marito per stare sola con me. Ho accettato di essere un amante, non il fidanzato.
> ...


Di persone che cambiano idea è pieno (vedi i tradimenti, vedi le amanti che ultimamente pullullano lamentandosi del fatto che il loro amante le considera... un'amante!)

Il problema arriva quando si pretende di cambiare i termini della relazione come se fosse un fatto dovuto.
Se non ti sta più bene, esci dal rapporto... Varrebbe per i rapporti alternativi come per quelli tradizionali (ma vediamo bene che spesso si tradisce invece che chiudere).

In tal senso bisognerebbe avere idea di cosa si sono detti quando si sono chiariti. Se lui le ha detto che non se la sentiva più di continuare così quindi se ne andava, aveva tutto il diritto di farlo. Forse lei ha deciso di tornare alla monogamia per non perdere lui, e a quel punto l'equivoco si è rovesciato...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questo secondo me vale per chiunque abbia una forte motivazione a portare avanti il suo modo di vedere la vita.
> Anche lui tenta di forzare lei, ma questo sembra creare meno sensazione, perché la strana (alternativa) è lei.
> Si ritiene di solito che chi è "alternativo" debba rientrare nei ranghi della normalità per soccombere alle esigenze di chi ha visioni più accettabili o convenzionali della cosa.
> Un esempio banalissimo: in una coppia uno dei due è nudista, l'altra/o no.
> ...


trovarsi tra persone simili però limita un pò


----------



## marietto (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questo secondo me vale per chiunque abbia una forte motivazione a portare avanti il suo modo di vedere la vita.
> Anche lui tenta di forzare lei, ma questo sembra creare meno sensazione, perché la strana (alternativa) è lei.
> Si ritiene di solito che chi è "alternativo" debba rientrare nei ranghi della normalità per soccombere alle esigenze di chi ha visioni più accettabili o convenzionali della cosa.
> Un esempio banalissimo: in una coppia uno dei due è nudista, l'altra/o no.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo... Dire "questa situazione non mi va più bene" e andarsene non è una forzatura. E' una legittima decisione. 
Presentargli l'altro o cercare di attirarlo in un rapporto a tre, è ben altro, è come fargli ingoiare la medicina. il discorso di quello è strano e questo no non c'entra proprio nulla...


----------



## marietto (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> trovarsi tra persone simili però limita un pò


Più che tra persone simili, tra persone che condividono un certo tipo di visione del mondo e delle cose... Poi non è detto che si sia necessariamente simili IMO


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... Dire "questa situazione non mi va più bene" e *andarsene* non è una forzatura. E' una legittima decisione.
> Presentargli l'altro o cercare di attirarlo in un rapporto a tre, è ben altro, è come fargli ingoiare la medicina. il discorso di quello è strano e questo no non c'entra proprio nulla...


Andarsene è corretto, ma per farlo bisogna ritenere il problema irrisolvibile o incompatibile con la coppia.
Lei per ora ha tentato un riavvicinamento, per vedere se si possono trovare delle modalità per un'intesa.
La stessa cosa che alcuni, tra i quali io, fanno vicendevolmente a seguito di un tradimento.
E' un lavoro che fai quando ritieni opportuno conservare la relazione che ritieni comunque importante, al di là del problema che può occorrere.


----------



## lorella89 (23 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Di persone che cambiano idea è pieno (vedi i tradimenti, vedi le amanti che ultimamente pullullano lamentandosi del fatto che il loro amante le considera... un'amante!)
> 
> Il problema arriva quando si pretende di cambiare i termini della relazione come se fosse un fatto dovuto.
> Se non ti sta più bene, esci dal rapporto... Varrebbe per i rapporti alternativi come per quelli tradizionali (ma vediamo bene che spesso si tradisce invece che chiudere).
> ...


Esattamente mi disse così


----------



## marietto (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Andarsene è corretto, ma per farlo bisogna ritenere il problema irrisolvibile o incompatibile con la coppia.
> Lei per ora ha tentato un riavvicinamento, per vedere se si possono trovare delle modalità per un'intesa.
> La stessa cosa che alcuni, tra i quali io, fanno vicendevolmente a seguito di un tradimento.
> E' un lavoro che fai quando ritieni opportuno conservare la relazione che ritieni comunque importante, al di là del problema che può occorrere.


Appunto, io non vedo forzature da parte di lui, mentre lei sembra voler accelerare un processo che lei ritiene quasi inevitabile e lo fa attraverso forzature.

Poi chiaro bisognerebbe sapere tante altre cose. Se lei ha cercato di mantenere la relazione per tenerselo o se lui ha minacciato di andarsene mettendo in piedi una sorta di ricatto morale (io ho sopportato per anni adesso tocca a te) ma questo non lo sappiamo...


----------



## lorella89 (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Andarsene è corretto, ma per farlo bisogna ritenere il problema irrisolvibile o incompatibile con la coppia.
> Lei per ora ha tentato un riavvicinamento, per vedere se si possono trovare delle modalità per un'intesa.
> La stessa cosa che alcuni, tra i quali io, fanno vicendevolmente a seguito di un tradimento.
> E' un lavoro che fai quando ritieni opportuno conservare la relazione che ritieni comunque importante, al di là del problema che può occorrere.


Infatti io ritengo importante il rapporto con lui


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> trovarsi tra persone simili però limita un pò


Ma lo facciamo un po' tutti, alla fine.
Se una persona ci affascina è perché ci troviamo qualcosa che a noi piace.
Quindi qualcosa di noi.


----------



## lorella89 (23 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Appunto, io non vedo forzature da parte di lui, mentre lei sembra voler accelerare un processo che lei ritiene quasi inevitabile e lo fa attraverso forzature.
> 
> Poi chiaro bisognerebbe sapere tante altre cose. Se lei ha cercato di mantenere la relazione per tenerselo o se lui ha minacciato di andarsene mettendo in piedi una sorta di ricatto morale (io ho sopportato per anni adesso tocca a te) ma questo non lo sappiamo...


Ma che ricatto ! Ci siamo confrontati e lui mi ha detto che era impossibile sopportare altro . Mi lasciava libera di vivere come volevo . Io volevo e voglio vivere con lui


----------



## marietto (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ma che ricatto ! Ci siamo confrontati e lui mi ha detto che era impossibile sopportare altro . Mi lasciava libera di vivere come volevo . Io volevo e voglio vivere con lui


Infatti mi sembra di aver scritto che lui non ha forzato, l'unico dubbio poteva essere quello ma si trattava di cose che non hai detto quindi era solo una possibilità che, come hai appena confermato, non si è verificata...


----------



## lorella89 (23 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma a me non interessa sapere come lo hai conosciuto, anche se è venuto fuori un piccolo particolare che potrebbe essere interessante.
> 
> In che momento della vostra storia è arrivata la tua dichiarazione sulle tue tendenze sessuali?


Dopo 2 o 3 mesi quando ci siamo accorti che eravamo innamorati . Che tendenze sessuali ? Mica sono lesbica ! Che particolare hai notato nel neretto che non comprendo ?


----------



## ilnikko (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Dopo 2 o 3 mesi quando ci siamo accorti che eravamo innamorati . *Che tendenze sessuali ? Mica sono lesbica* ! Che particolare hai notato nel neretto che non comprendo ?


no no, per carità...


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ma che ricatto ! Ci siamo confrontati e lui mi ha detto che era impossibile sopportare altro . Mi lasciava libera di vivere come volevo . Io volevo e voglio vivere con lui


E anche questo abbiamo capito, la nota stonata è perché vuoi proporgli sesso a tre. Boh.


----------



## Kid (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spero Todos bien !!!!!!


Si, sono sconvolto perchè non capisco da chi abbia preso.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Si, sono sconvolto perchè non capisco da chi abbia preso.


I ragazze hanno risorse inaspettate


----------



## danny (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> *Dopo 2 o 3 mesi quando ci siamo accorti che eravamo innamorati* . Che tendenze sessuali ? Mica sono lesbica ! Che particolare hai notato nel neretto che non comprendo ?


Però... questo non è dirglielo subito, ma rivelarglielo dopo a giochi già fatti.
Cambia un po' lo stato delle cose, per lui.
E' come sentirsi dire "Sì, siamo innamorati, ma io non voglio un legame che mi impedisca di farmi i cazzi miei anche con altri".
Se tu sei innamorato e ti senti dire una cosa del genere, anche velatamente, magari abbozzi, proprio perché non riesci a lasciare e speri nel lungo periodo la cosa prenda un'altra direzione.
E quando ti accorgi che non ce n'è, lasci.
Però non è che sei proprio soddisfatto e contento, eh.


----------



## lorella89 (24 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però... questo non è dirglielo subito, ma rivelarglielo dopo a giochi già fatti.
> Cambia un po' lo stato delle cose, per lui.
> E' come sentirsi dire "Sì, siamo innamorati, ma io non voglio un legame che mi impedisca di farmi i cazzi miei anche con altri".
> Se tu sei innamorato e ti senti dire una cosa del genere, anche velatamente, magari abbozzi, proprio perché non riesci a lasciare e speri nel lungo periodo la cosa prenda un'altra direzione.
> ...


Lo sto facendo , c è solo lui ora e lui lo sa . Più di così ! E quando dovevo dirlo ? Appena conosciuti ? Piacere sono lorella e mi piace ....


----------



## danny (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Lo sto facendo , c è solo lui ora e lui lo sa . Più di così ! E quando dovevo dirlo ? Appena conosciuti ? Piacere sono lorella e mi piace ....


Ma no... ma parlando, conoscendosi, doveva emergere prima che - come hai scritto - vi innamoraste.
Poi, vabbé, è tutta teoria, perché immagino non sia facile, più che altro è rischioso.


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Lo sto facendo , c è solo lui ora e lui lo sa . Più di così ! E quando dovevo dirlo ? Appena conosciuti ? Piacere sono lorella e mi piace ....


diciamo un po prima che la relazione diventasse serie. Ma in quei tre mesi avete avuto una relazione esclusiva?????


----------



## JON (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Dopo 2 o 3 mesi *quando ci siamo accorti che eravamo innamorati *. Che tendenze sessuali ? Mica sono lesbica ! Che particolare hai notato nel neretto che non comprendo ?


E no!!
Dovresti dire, quando già vi eravate innamorati e lui, presumo, non era al corrente delle tue velleità (perché in quel momento particolare tali erano) sessuali.


----------



## JON (24 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no... ma parlando, conoscendosi, doveva emergere prima che - come hai scritto - vi innamoraste.
> Poi, vabbé, è tutta teoria, perché immagino non sia facile, più che altro è rischioso.


Hai capito dove volevo andare a parare?


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Hai capito dove volevo andare a parare?


Io ad una delle prima domanda che hai posto e non hai avuto risposta.


----------



## JON (24 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Si, sono sconvolto perchè non capisco da chi abbia preso.


In che senso?


----------



## danny (24 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Hai capito dove volevo andare a parare?


Sì.
Non è un'omissione da poco nel racconto della storia.


----------



## JON (24 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Non è un'omissione da poco nel racconto della storia.


Ed è questo il punto per cui questa storia è si sincera ma non scevra da ipocrisie. Il che la rende assimilabile a tutte le altre conosciute, anche se in altre salse. Ciononostante ammetto che il grado di sincerità è alquanto alto ed invidiabile, ma l'altra faccia della medaglia pone questo rapporto già in sofferenza. Perché nato su basi ipocrite.

Se le aspirazioni di lei erano quelle di una poliandrica, non vi era motivo per cui accoppiarsi stabilmente con un solo uomo a "concezione" monogama. L'ipocrisia sta nei motivi per cui lei ritiene necessario e confacente un rapporto stabile senza però rinunciare ai parallelismi sessuali. Ma va oltre e ad un certo punto inizia a giocare a carte scoperte, perché, per quella sua idea particolare di correttezza, trova una "soluzione" nel tentativo di tirare dentro il compagno in quelle che si rende benissimo conto essere delle pure contraddizioni.


----------



## Kid (24 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> In che senso?


Che io e sua madre siamo stati sempre asini a scuola e a casa pare non abbia mai voglia di fare i compiti.

Boh, buon per lui.


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ed è questo il punto per cui questa storia è si sincera ma non scevra da ipocrisie. Il che la rende assimilabile a tutte le altre conosciute, anche se in altre salse. Ciononostante ammetto che il grado di sincerità è alquanto alto ed invidiabile, ma l'altra faccia della medaglia pone questo rapporto già in sofferenza. Perché nato su basi ipocrite.
> 
> Se le aspirazioni di lei erano quelle di una poliandrica, non vi era motivo per cui accoppiarsi stabilmente con un solo uomo a "concezione" monogama. L'ipocrisia sta nei motivi per cui lei ritiene necessario e confacente un rapporto stabile senza però rinunciare ai parallelismi sessuali. Ma va oltre e ad un certo punto inizia a giocare a carte scoperte, perché, per quella sua idea particolare di correttezza, trova una "soluzione" nel tentativo di tirare dentro il compagno in quelle che si rende benissimo conto essere delle pure contraddizioni.




Concordo su quanto dici, ed è un po questo il motivo delle nostre tante domande sull'argomento specifico.
Cerano dei punti "oscuri" nella trattazione della storia e più volte si è fatto notare che le cose non quadravano, ed invece di avere risposte la discussione si spostava  sull' accettazione del compagno  ad una relazione aperta, per poi ritornare su i suoi passi.
Penso come te che se si vuole vivere la vita in maniera libera una relazione seria se proprio la desideri, la puoi avere solo con chi la pensa come te.
Di tutta la storia la cosa che mi fa ancora strano e come abbiano portato avanti per quattro anni una relazione dove la sincerità era pari a 0.


----------



## lorella89 (24 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ed è questo il punto per cui questa storia è si sincera ma non scevra da ipocrisie. Il che la rende assimilabile a tutte le altre conosciute, anche se in altre salse. Ciononostante ammetto che il grado di sincerità è alquanto alto ed invidiabile, ma l'altra faccia della medaglia pone questo rapporto già in sofferenza. Perché nato su basi ipocrite.
> 
> Se le aspirazioni di lei erano quelle di una poliandrica, non vi era motivo per cui accoppiarsi stabilmente con un solo uomo a "concezione" monogama. L'ipocrisia sta nei motivi per cui lei ritiene necessario e confacente un rapporto stabile senza però rinunciare ai parallelismi sessuali. Ma va oltre e ad un certo punto inizia a giocare a carte scoperte, perché, per quella sua idea particolare di correttezza, trova una "soluzione" nel tentativo di tirare dentro il compagno in quelle che si rende benissimo conto essere delle pure contraddizioni.




Tu e l altro vi riempite la bocca di parole e puntare il dito! ipocresie non so dove le vedete....abbiamo parlato di queste cose dopo 2 o 3 mesi che ci siamo conosciuti....mica dopo 2 o 3 mesi di fidanzamento....l ho conosciuto che stava male, poi una volta guarito ci siamo sentiti per telefono e poi in compagnia io con 1 mia amica e lui un suo amico , quando ho capito che mi piaceva e io piacevo a lui ne ho parlato....forse potevo parlagli 10 gg prima ma non è che cambi.....riguardo a se in quel periodo ho conosciuto o visto qualcuno la risposta è no.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Tu e l altro vi riempite la bocca di parole e puntare il dito! ipocresie non so dove le vedete....abbiamo parlato di queste cose dopo 2 o 3 mesi che ci siamo conosciuti....mica dopo 2 o 3 mesi di fidanzamento....l ho conosciuto che stava male, poi una volta guarito ci siamo sentiti per telefono e poi in compagnia io con 1 mia amica e lui un suo amico , quando ho capito che mi piaceva e io piacevo a lui ne ho parlato....forse potevo parlagli 10 gg prima ma non è che cambi.....riguardo a se in quel periodo ho conosciuto o visto qualcuno la risposta è no.


Non ti stanno puntando il dito addosso Lorella.

Ti stanno semplicemente dando un punto di vista che potrebbe farti riflettere su alcune cose che non avevi considerato.

Ti assicuro che Jon non è proprio la persona che punta il dito addosso a qualcuno.

Buscopann


----------



## lorella89 (24 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ed è questo il punto per cui questa storia è si sincera ma non scevra da ipocrisie. Il che la rende assimilabile a tutte le altre conosciute, anche se in altre salse. Ciononostante ammetto che il grado di sincerità è alquanto alto ed invidiabile, ma l'altra faccia della medaglia pone questo rapporto già in sofferenza. Perché nato su basi ipocrite.
> 
> Se le aspirazioni di lei erano quelle di una poliandrica, non vi era motivo per cui accoppiarsi stabilmente con un solo uomo a "concezione" monogama. L'ipocrisia sta nei motivi per cui lei ritiene necessario e confacente un rapporto stabile senza però rinunciare ai parallelismi sessuali. Ma va oltre e ad un certo punto inizia a giocare a carte scoperte, perché, per quella sua idea particolare di correttezza, trova una "soluzione" nel tentativo di tirare dentro il compagno in quelle che si rende benissimo conto essere delle pure contraddizioni.



subito ho iniziato a carte scoperte....subito da quando lui è diventato qualcosa di speciale di diverso da un conoscente qualsiasi!!! E che caspita , a tutti quelli che stringo la mano dovrei premettere che.......mi sa che siete frustrati e scaricate su di me la vostra frustrazione....curate le vostre mogli che è meglio....ipocriti


----------



## ipazia (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> subito ho iniziato a carte scoperte....subito da quando lui è diventato qualcosa di speciale di diverso da un conoscente qualsiasi!!! E che caspita , a tutti quelli che stringo la mano dovrei premettere che.......mi sa che siete frustrati e scaricate su di me la vostra frustrazione....curate le vostre mogli che è meglio....ipocriti


Ma perchè ti giustifichi e ti difendi? 

...io sono curiosa di sapere invece, se vuoi, dove metti, con-sensualità e condivisione nell'idea di presentare al tuo compagno situazioni che toccano il suo limite, dichiarato, ma senza avvertirlo...
Presentandole come situazioni "impreviste" quando invece sono situazioni pianificate...(mi riferisco a quello che ideavi per il suo compleanno).


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2016)

*Per me*

Un buon metodo per valutare una situazione è immaginare ribaltati i ruoli.
Se mi arrabbio con una commessa, ad esempio, cerco di immaginare di essere nel suo ruolo per vedere se forse ho dei torti anch'io.
Allo stesso modo nelle relazioni sentimentali prima di esprimermi, immagino di ribaltare i ruoli, se scrive un uomo, immagino cosa penserei se scrivesse una donna, se scrive un amante penso a cosa potrebbe pensare un'amante o un tradito.

In questo caso se Lorella fosse Lorello avrei pensato che è un poveretto che fa ruotare il mondo intorno al suo cazzo, bisognoso di conferme di sé.
E la sua compagna l'avrei pensata come una ragazza con problemi di dipendenza affettiva.
Sono eccessivamente severa quando si tratta di uomini?
No.
Anche a proposito di Lorella mi domando perché lei, e quasi tutti quelli che hanno risposto, hanno considerato il suo desiderio di più partner sessuali come un elemento della sua natura, come se esistessero specie diverse tra gli umani, e lei fosse  "disegnata così" e che si dovesse crudelmente reprimere per non finire a letto con un ragazzo nuovo al mese.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Che io e sua madre siamo stati sempre asini a scuola e a casa pare non abbia mai voglia di fare i compiti.
> 
> Boh, buon per lui.


Apri un thread su i colloqui. Quanto ha adesso il grande 7/8?


----------



## Kid (24 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apri un thread su i colloqui. Quanto ha adesso il grande 7/8?


Quasi 11.


----------



## ipazia (24 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un buon metodo per valutare una situazione è immaginare ribaltati i ruoli.
> Se mi arrabbio con una commessa, ad esempio, cerco di immaginare di essere nel suo ruolo per vedere se forse ho dei torti anch'io.
> Allo stesso modo nelle relazioni sentimentali prima di esprimermi, immagino di ribaltare i ruoli, se scrive un uomo, immagino cosa penserei se scrivesse una donna, se scrive un amante penso a cosa potrebbe pensare un'amante o un tradito.
> 
> ...



Però scusa Bruni...tu desideresti, o hai mai desiderato, di giocare in coppia con un* terz*? 

Io sì. L'ho fatto e penso lo rifarò. Sicuramente è un desiderio che mi appartiene. Da sempre. 

E la repressione semmai non riguarderebbe non finire a letto con un* a settiman*, adesso non mi interessa...ma una me più giovane uno a settimana era noia!

...la repressione, e parlo per me, sarebbe avere accanto qualcuno con cui non poter condividere fantasie e percorsi per trasformarle. Al netto di dove conducano. Le mie esperienze mi hanno semplicemente insegnato che un percorso (di qualunque tipo, monogamo, poligamo, poliamoroso, etc...) si sa, a volte, da dove parte, ma dove arriva è illusione pensare di poterlo sapere o prevedere. Oltre che restringente è repressivo. 

E quindi, come ci confrontiamo? 

Scannandoci per decidere chi ha ragione? (stile duello di mezzogiorno di fuoco?)
Una ragione valida per tutti. e chi è dentro è dentro e chi è fuori è fuori. 

Oppure si assume diversità delle espressioni della sessualità e si inizia a confrontarsi sulle similitudini e sulle diversità? 

E si accetta che i gusti sessuali sono tanti quanti gli individui sessuati presenti sul pianeta?
Compresi gli estremi. 

E si prova a comprendere per il piacere di Conoscere. 
Poi ognuno libero di scopare come più ne ha voglia e desiderio.


----------



## lorella89 (24 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti giustifichi e ti difendi?
> 
> ...io sono curiosa di sapere invece, se vuoi, dove metti, con-sensualità e condivisione nell'idea di presentare al tuo compagno situazioni che toccano il suo limite, dichiarato, ma senza avvertirlo...
> Presentandole come situazioni "impreviste" quando invece sono situazioni pianificate...(mi riferisco a quello che ideavi per il suo compleanno).




Mi sembrava una bella fantasia da esaudire....quante volte durante l intimità abbiamo pensato a situazioni hot....questa è una di quelle, l avrei esaudito...certo che dire sto pianificando ed invece fargli credere che è accaduto per caso...penso sia più coinvolgente la 2° ipotesi


----------



## ipazia (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> *Mi sembrava una bella fantasia da esaudire*....quante volte durante l intimità abbiamo pensato a situazioni hot....questa è una di quelle, l avrei esaudito...certo che dire sto pianificando ed invece fargli credere che è accaduto per caso...*penso sia più coinvolgente la 2° ipotesi*


Lui desidera che venga esaudita? Oppure desidera poterla esprimere? Oppure desidera arrivarci con te? Oppure senza di te? Oppure...?

E lui quale pensa sia più coinvolgente? Il mio compagno mi darebbe un calcio nei denti, per esempio...E non per la fantasia...ma perchè fra noi la base è il Percorso...a noi interessa Noi, come pensiamo, come desideriamo, come ci scambiamo le immagini, le fantasie, i desideri, come insieme nutriamo il desiderio e altre cosette...Con-divisione e Con-sensualità..appunto....

Siamo entrambi molto attenti a non nutrire neanche per sbaglio il sistema che mette in condizione di dover pareggiare, che è poi il sistema dei debiti e dei crediti. E non è questione di amore (che considero una illusione da cui girare piuttosto a largo)...è Cura. 

Ognuno di se stesso. Prima di tutto. E di conseguenza, per prodotto, del territorio in cui ci incontriamo, Noi..

Sei sicura che i tuoi desideri siano perfettamente coincidenti coi suoi? Che i vostri desideri siano sovrapponibili? ..io mi preoccuperei se così fosse....e molto anche.


----------



## lorella89 (24 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lui desidera che venga esaudita? Oppure desidera poterla esprimere? Oppure desidera arrivarci con te? Oppure senza di te? Oppure...?
> 
> E lui quale pensa sia più coinvolgente? Il mio compagno mi darebbe un calcio nei denti, per esempio...E non per la fantasia...ma perchè fra noi la base è il Percorso...a noi interessa Noi, come pensiamo, come desideriamo, come ci scambiamo le immagini, le fantasie, i desideri, come insieme nutriamo il desiderio e altre cosette...Con-divisione e Con-sensualità..appunto....
> 
> ...


Perché ti preoccupa se siamo sovrapponibili ?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però scusa Bruni...tu desideresti, o hai mai desiderato, di giocare in coppia con un* terz*?
> 
> Io sì. L'ho fatto e penso lo rifarò. Sicuramente è un desiderio che mi appartiene. Da sempre.
> 
> ...


Comprendere appunto, capire le fantasie, anche, non necessariamente agirle. Soprattutto non puoi pretendere che tutti siano al tuo punto. Ci sarà chi è prima è chi oltre e chi ha percorso un'altra strada.
Considerare tutto ugualmente accettabile non consente di approfondire niente.


----------



## ipazia (24 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Comprendere appunto, capire le fantasie, anche, non necessariamente agirle. Soprattutto non puoi pretendere che tutti siano al tuo punto. Ci sarà chi è prima è chi oltre e chi ha percorso un'altra strada.*
> Considerare tutto ugualmente accettabile non consente di approfondire niente.


Io penso che per poter approfondire e confrontarsi serva invece partire da una accettazione di base. 
Per poi poter entrare e guardare con calma. E raccontarsi. Ascoltare le fantasie, conoscere i limiti, fra l'agito e il fantasmatico, toccare anche i limiti...

Non credo che il fulcro sia l'accettazione, quanto la distinzione...fra sè e l'altro, fra immaginario e percorso di concretizzazione, fra desiderio e foga, fra espressione di sè e rivalsa...sono tanti gli elementi...

Sul grassetto...pienamente d'accordo. 
E penso che in coppia, una delle prime questioni riguardi proprio i limiti fra fantasmatico e agito...aver come presupposto che entrambi sono diretti a toccare il sottile confine fra i due livelli, per poter decidere consapevolmente come toccare il limite...


----------



## ipazia (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perché ti preoccupa se siamo sovrapponibili ?


Non mi preoccupa per voi. 
Non vi conosco. 
Non sono capace di preoccuparmi per qualcuno con cui non ho relazione. 

Se siete lì, allora è un qualcosa con cui dovrete a che fare Voi fra Voi, e vi auguro nel modo più produttivo possibile per ognuno...che se ci siete arrivati, significa che avevate bisogno entrambi di metterci il naso...

Se succedesse, di nuovo, a me, sarei mooooolto preoccupata, per me....stopperei tutto, freno di emergenza. E metterei distanza alla velocità della luce.  
E inizierei a chiedermi cosa mi sono persa per strada di me. (per me sarebbe "di nuovo". E una volta è inesperienza. Due è coglionaggine).
Quindi sarei anche piuttosto dura con me stessa. 
E' una situazione pericolosa. Emotivamente parlando. 

Secondo te è possibile la considerazione della diversità, e quindi un incontro Autentico, nella sovrapposizione dei due sè? 

E' possibile la sovrapposizione di due sè Appartenenti a due Individui diversi, secondo te?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2016)

*...*



lorella89 ha detto:


> E che caspita , a tutti quelli che stringo la mano dovrei premettere che.......


Quoto

Consideriamo anche che a volte l amore arriva prima delle confidenze... E di certe confidenze poi....

Per cui magari quando si espongono certe cose di noi, è già "tardi"

Cosi almeno immagino...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Mi sembrava una bella fantasia da esaudire....*quante volte durante l intimità abbiamo pensato a situazioni hot....questa è una di quelle,* l avrei esaudito...certo che dire sto pianificando ed invece fargli credere che è accaduto per caso...penso sia più coinvolgente la 2° ipotesi


.
Non è detto che uno voglia realizzare le fantasie che "usa" durante l'intimità
Io ho un sacco di fantasie che non voglio realizzare ma che mi eccitano


----------



## danny (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Tu e l altro vi riempite la bocca di parole e puntare il dito! ipocresie non so dove le vedete....abbiamo parlato di queste cose dopo 2 o 3 mesi che ci siamo conosciuti....mica dopo 2 o 3 mesi di fidanzamento....l ho conosciuto che stava male, poi una volta guarito ci siamo sentiti per telefono e poi in compagnia io con 1 mia amica e lui un suo amico , quando ho capito che mi piaceva e io piacevo a lui ne ho parlato....forse potevo parlagli 10 gg prima ma non è che cambi.....riguardo a se in quel periodo ho conosciuto o visto qualcuno la risposta è no.


Lorella... però... racconti le cose un po' alla volta... non è che qui ti si conosca o si sappia la tua storia se non la racconti. Ora, da come hai precisato in questo post, la situazione cambia ancora, perché ritorniamo al precedente "subito" che avevi detto all'inizio. Almeno per me, se è così, sei stata sincera. Ma ce ne vuole per seguirti... detto con simpatia, eh.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però scusa Bruni...tu desideresti, o hai mai desiderato, *di giocare in coppia con un* terz*? *
> 
> Io sì. L'ho fatto e penso lo rifarò. Sicuramente è un desiderio che mi appartiene. Da sempre.
> 
> ...


Io volevo darti un verde..

Poi hai sostituito quelle vocali conl'asterisco..e quindi niente..non te lo meriti!  :carneval::carneval:

Buscopann

Ps. In realtà non potevo perché devo darla un po' in giro.


----------



## lorella89 (24 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lorella... però... racconti le cose un po' alla volta... non è che qui ti si conosca o si sappia la tua storia se non la racconti. Ora, da come hai precisato in questo post, la situazione cambia ancora, perché ritorniamo al precedente "subito" che avevi detto all'inizio. Almeno per me, se è così, sei stata sincera. Ma ce ne vuole per seguirti... detto con simpatia, eh.


non è vero....l avevo scritto anche prima che glielo dissi dopo 2 / 3 mesi da quando lo conobbi


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> non è vero....l avevo scritto anche prima che glielo dissi dopo 2 / 3 mesi da quando lo conobbi


Per me, a dire il vero, più che la tempestica sembrerebbe importante l'andamento emotivo e la modalità di adesione da parte sua, cioè come reagì al discorso, come si è comportato in relazione a questo nel corso del rapporto, etc.

Voglio dire, se hai avuto 5 uomini con cui sei uscita 3-4 volte, vuol dire che hai "sfruttato" l'apertura della coppia circa 15-20 volte, lui come si comportava in queste occasioni?

Era chiaro il fastidio che provava?


----------



## lorella89 (24 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Per me, a dire il vero, più che la tempestica sembrerebbe importante l'andamento emotivo e la modalità di adesione da parte sua, cioè come reagì al discorso, come si è comportato in relazione a questo nel corso del rapporto, etc.
> 
> Voglio dire, se hai avuto 5 uomini con cui sei uscita 3-4 volte, vuol dire che hai "sfruttato" l'apertura della coppia circa 15-20 volte, lui come si comportava in queste occasioni?
> 
> Era chiaro il fastidio che provava?


Sono esausta . Mi prendo qualche giorno di pausa


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Sono esausta . Mi prendo qualche giorno di pausa


Mi hai citato perchè ho fatto domande che ti hanno resa esausta?

O sono solo scomode, perchè vedo che eviti di rispondere a queste già da qualche pagina (e lo hai fatto anche stavolta...)

Boh...


----------



## JON (24 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> subito ho iniziato a carte scoperte....subito da quando lui è diventato qualcosa di speciale di diverso da un conoscente qualsiasi!!! E che caspita , a tutti quelli che stringo la mano dovrei premettere che.......mi sa che siete frustrati e scaricate su di me la vostra frustrazione....curate le vostre mogli che è meglio....ipocriti


Se rileggi con calma, capirai che non intendevo dire che solo la tua storia pseudo alternativa fosse ipocrita, ma che, per un  determinato motivo, era ipocrita, in parte naturalmente, come lo sono tutte le storie di questo mondo.

A dire il vero ho mosso la mia opinione prima di eliminare un'ultima supposizione, ma è anche vero che non ritengo opportunodi farti ulteriori domande. In sostanza però, sempre rileggendo con attenzione, quello che penso e suppongo, è scritto nel post che ti ha tanto urtato. Pensa che qui si discute e ci si confronta con le proprie opinioni, di certo non sono qui a giudicati per chissà quale motivo, tanto che se mi dai dell'ipocrita me lo prendo perché la mia connaturata parte di ipocrisia ce l'ho anch'io.


----------



## ipazia (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io volevo darti un verde..
> 
> Poi hai sostituito quelle vocali conl'asterisco..e quindi niente..non te lo meriti!  :carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:

....gli asterischi sono dovuti...un'eredità di mio padre che sto "ristrutturando" a modo mio

...lui mi diceva sempre che il ventaglio serve aprirlo tutto, per poter valutare il maggior numero possibile di opportunità..che non ci si fa aria a ventaglio chiuso...a richiuderlo si fa sempre a tempo 

ps: dalla, dalla...


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ....gli asterischi sono dovuti...un'eredità di mio padre che sto "ristrutturando" a modo mio
> 
> ...


Dalla..che appunto non era solo un cantante.ma anche un consiglio  

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dalla..che appunto non era solo un cantante.ma anche un consiglio
> 
> Buscopann


Buonasera ma visto che stai a Paperopoli che ruolo mi assegni ? Paperina, minnie, nonna papera...?


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buonasera ma visto che stai a Paperopoli che ruolo mi assegni ? Paperina, minnie, nonna papera...?


Scusa...ma tu hai mai visto una topolina o una papera con le tettone?
Ovviamente Clarabella 

Buscopann

Ps. Fiammetto ora lo puoi chiamare Orazio :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scusa...ma tu hai mai visto una topolina o una papera con le tettone?
> Ovviamente Clarabella
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


una mucca  fortuna non sono Milka :rotfl:

ora ora quando arriva glielo chiedo ... Scegli : fiammetto o Orazio ?


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> una mucca  fortuna non sono Milka :rotfl:
> 
> ora ora quando arriva glielo chiedo ... Scegli : fiammetto o Orazio ?


Clarabella tiene le corna. Orazio no. Quando torna gli rompere anche i vogliono per un buon motivo :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann 

Ps. Povero Orazio..Ci odierá tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Clarabella tiene le corna. Orazio no. *Quando torna gli rompere anche i vogliono per un buon motivo :rotfl::rotfl:
> H*
> Buscopann
> 
> Ps. Povero Orazio..Ci odierá tutti


Ora ce lo hai tu il tablet di Carola :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora ce lo hai tu il tablet di Carola :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dò la colpa al t9, ma in verità ho il dito a banana. È ottimo in certi momenti, ma per scrivere mica tanto :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dò la colpa al t9, ma in verità ho il dito a banana. È ottimo in certi momenti, ma per scrivere mica tanto :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Però rispiegami che devo dire/fare a fiammetto detto Orazio che non ho capito


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però rispiegami che devo dire/fare a fiammetto detto Orazio che non ho capito


Siccome Clarabella ha le corna e Orazio no..trovo che ci sia un buon motivo per tritare i maroni a Orazio ovviamente 

Buscopann

Ps. Ci odierà a tutti quanti Orazio. E ne avrà tutte le ragioni :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Siccome Clarabella ha le corna e Orazio no..trovo che ci sia un buon motivo per tritare i maroni a Orazio ovviamente
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> Ps. Ci odierà a tutti quanti Orazio. E ne avrà tutte le ragioni :rotfl:


Orazio è arrivato, aspetta che chiedo :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Siccome Clarabella ha le corna e Orazio no..trovo che ci sia un buon motivo per tritare i maroni a Orazio ovviamente
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> Ps. Ci odierà a tutti quanti Orazio. E ne avrà tutte le ragioni :rotfl:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Orazio è arrivato, aspetta che chiedo :rotfl:


Domanda : Orazio o fiammetto ? 
risposta  : Maremma .... Ma qualcosa di meglio no ? :rotfl:


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora ce lo hai tu il tablet di Carola :carneval:





Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dò la colpa al t9, ma in verità ho il dito a banana. È ottimo in certi momenti, ma per scrivere mica tanto :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann



Quasi come Gino e Michele.
Mi fate morire.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quasi come Gino e Michele.
> Mi fate morire.


Tutto merito di [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] che tira fuori la parte più cazzeggiante di me :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tutto merito di [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] che *tira fuori la parte più cazzeggiante di me* :rotfl:


Mai una volta che riesco a tirar fuori le zinne invece :rotfl::rotfl:

Che poi voglio dire..sarebbe una bella pubblicità per il Forum. Lo pensa anche Orazio :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quasi come Gino e Michele.
> Mi fate morire.


Uma volta un comico mi fece salire sul palco a uno spettacolo  di cabaret. Gli serviva uno per fare il passeggero di un auto.
Dopo 5 minuti mi chiese di star zitto..altrimenti se ne andava lui :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mai una volta che riesco a tirar fuori le zinne invece :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Che poi voglio dire..sarebbe una bella pubblicità per il Forum. Lo pensa anche Orazio :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Orazio non so ... Un volta ho provato a dirgli e se le riducessi ???? P A N I C O :rotfl:

dai  cazzeggiamo o figheggiamo, quello che vuoi


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Orazio non so ... Un volta ho provato a dirgli e se le riducessi ???? P A N I C O :rotfl:
> 
> dai  cazzeggiamo o figheggiamo, quello che vuoi


Se le dovessi ridurre (con somma gioia di Orazio  ), fai un totem con quello che ti tolgono, così vengo in pellegrinaggio in Umbria tutti gli anni in adorazione :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se le dovessi ridurre (con somma gioia di Orazio  ), fai un totem con quello che ti tolgono, così vengo in pellegrinaggio in Umbria tutti gli anni in adorazione :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ne faccio uno di quelli che elargiscono regali :rotfl: hai presente quelli negli ipermercati ? Infili la mano tra le zinne e chissà che succede :rotfl:

Comunque ora so cosa dire per far spaventare Orazio :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ne faccio uno di quelli che elargiscono regali :rotfl: hai presente quelli negli ipermercati ? Infili la mano tra le zinne e chissà che succede :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque ora so cosa dire per far spaventare Orazio :rotfl:


Ma che ipermercati avete in Umbria?!  Siete così generosi?

Da me c'è solo la bocca della verità al centro commerciale. Ma se infili la mano ti chiede i soldi 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma che ipermercati avete in Umbria?!  Siete così generosi?
> 
> Da me c'è solo la bocca della verità al centro commerciale. Ma se infili la mano ti chiede i soldi
> 
> Buscopann


Tra un po' ci sono più ipermercati che abitanti e ogni settimana c'è un totem ... Du palle pazzesche :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora ce lo hai tu il tablet di Carola :carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## lorella89 (30 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Per me, a dire il vero, più che la tempestica sembrerebbe importante l'andamento emotivo e la modalità di adesione da parte sua, cioè come reagì al discorso, come si è comportato in relazione a questo nel corso del rapporto, etc.
> 
> Voglio dire, se hai avuto 5 uomini con cui sei uscita 3-4 volte, vuol dire che hai "sfruttato" l'apertura della coppia circa 15-20 volte, lui come si comportava in queste occasioni?
> 
> Era chiaro il fastidio che provava?


All inizio no era un gioco anche per lui . Poi quando uscì con una tipa e preferì , lui , tornare a casa senza dopocena qualche dubbio si fece avanti . Effettivamente vedevo il suo disagio crescere ma ero troppo presa dal dovermi dimostrare coerente che non volevo farci caso . Ho voluto prendermi qualche giorno prima di riprendere il forum:mi avete massacrata .


----------



## delfino curioso (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> All inizio no era un gioco anche per lui . *Poi quando uscì con una tipa e preferì , lui , tornare a casa senza dopocena qualche dubbio si fece avanti .* *Effettivamente vedevo il suo disagio crescere ma ero troppo presa dal dovermi dimostrare coerente che non volevo farci caso *. Ho voluto prendermi qualche giorno prima di riprendere il forum*:mi avete massacrata .*


*


*Non ti abbiamo massacrata........ solo opinioni diverse su alcune cose che ci hai raccontato, in fondo.....ci vogliamo tutti bene......
Sul primo grassetto questa è una delle domande (fatta da più utenti) alla quale ti sei sottratta in precedenza, ci sembrava strano che non ti accorgersi del suo disagio. Sei sicura che la motivazione sia stata la "coerenza" io non ci credo (non sono cattivo è un mio pensiero).
Comunque buon ritorno......


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> All inizio no era un gioco anche per lui . Poi quando uscì con una tipa e preferì , lui , tornare a casa senza dopocena qualche dubbio si fece avanti . Effettivamente vedevo il suo disagio crescere ma ero troppo presa dal dovermi dimostrare coerente che non volevo farci caso . Ho voluto prendermi qualche giorno prima di riprendere il forum:mi avete massacrata .


Io più che altro non ho ben capito come ora vi state orientando ?
ciao


----------



## lorella89 (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io più che altro non ho ben capito come ora vi state orientando ?
> ciao


Solo io e lui , magari gli faccio una sorpresa per il compleanno ma poi io e lui


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Solo io e lui , magari gli faccio una sorpresa per il compleanno ma poi io e lui


Quindi intendi fare un passo indietro e rinunciare ad altri incontri ?


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Solo io e lui , magari gli faccio una sorpresa per il compleanno ma poi io e lui


Fagliela,fagliela!vedrai,sarà estasiato.sarà la ciliegina sulla torta per le sue feste natalizie....
Comunque,se a lui vai bene così,chi siamo noi.....?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Solo io e lui , magari gli faccio una sorpresa per il compleanno ma poi io e lui


Accertati che la sorpresa gli sia gradita e che non sia un regalo a te più che a lui.
Il compleanno è il suo
Te lo dico perché sto ricevere una sorpresa che é carina e piacevole per chi me la fa a me rovinerà la giornata del mio compleanno
E se chi ti fa la sorpresa é la persona che dovrebbe conoscerti di più ti assicuro che la cosa fa incazzare parecchio


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Accertati che la sorpresa gli sia gradita e che non sia un regalo a te più che a lui.
> Il compleanno è il suo
> Te lo dico perché sto ricevere una sorpresa che é carina e piacevole per chi me la fa a me rovinerà la giornata del mio compleanno
> E se chi ti fa la sorpresa é la persona che dovrebbe conoscerti di più ti assicuro che la cosa fa incazzare parecchio


Una signora che conobbi, una scrittrice, un tantino eccentrica in verità, mi raccontò proprio una cosa del genere.

Per il compleanno del marito le fece... Una sua cara amica!!

Ovviamente la amica era ben desiderosa di provare suo marito, mi disse che la infiocchetto' e confeziono' come un bonbon e la mise in camera.

Poi al marito aprì la porta e disse divertita: ecco il regalo per il tuo compleanno!

Mi disse che poi lo lasciò tranquillo con discrezione a scartare e giocare con il regalo


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una signora che conobbi, una scrittrice, un tantino eccentrica in verità, mi raccontò proprio una cosa del genere.
> 
> Per il compleanno del marito le fece... Una sua cara amica!!
> 
> ...


la reazione del marito ? 
Sai che non sono convinta  che un regalo così sarebbe sempre gradito ( a prescindere se la donna è fisicamente appetibile o meno )


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> la reazione del marito ?
> Sai che non sono convinta  che un regalo così sarebbe sempre gradito ( a prescindere se la donna è fisicamente appetibile o meno )


Le feci proprio quella domanda precisa, e mi rispose ridendo:
ah lui..? ... Ma certo che gradì...

Però a me non ha mai detto che erano una coppia aperta, è stata una cosa cosi... Estemporanea. Cosi mi disse.
Io peraltro non feci ulteriori domande


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Le feci proprio quella domanda precisa, e mi rispose ridendo:
> ah lui..? ... Ma certo che gradì...
> 
> Però a me non ha mai detto che erano una coppia aperta, è stata una cosa cosi... Estemporanea. Cosi mi disse.
> Io peraltro non feci ulteriori domande


Ma ci sta che abbia gradito mi incuriosiva sapere come avesse reagito, se a me venisse fatto  un regalo così non so mica come reagirei, anche perché preferirei scegliere da sola al limite


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ci sta che abbia gradito mi incuriosiva sapere come avesse reagito, se a me venisse fatto  un regalo così non so mica come reagirei, anche perché preferirei scegliere da sola al limite


Probabilmente era molto sicura di quel che faceva...

Io ti dirò... Reagirei benissimo 

Però sarei sicuramente molto stupito di come mia moglie possa aver dapprima interpretato un mio sicuro assenso, e da come possa aver spregiudicatamente posto in atto la sua bizzarra idea. Questo si.

Ma comunque... Prima si tromba e poi si ragiona


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente era molto sicura di quel che faceva...
> 
> Io ti dirò... Reagirei benissimo
> 
> ...


Boh!!


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Boh!!


A caval Donato non si guarda in bocca.

Io sono una persona educata, salvo casi estremi rifiutare un regalo è comunque mortificare chi te lo ha fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ci sta che abbia gradito mi incuriosiva sapere come avesse reagito, se a me venisse fatto  un regalo così non so mica come reagirei, anche perché preferirei scegliere da sola al limite


Infatti a me sta cose sembrano tutte strategie per avere il controllo sull'altro. Oltretutto un controllo che non si può avere. 
Chiunque, pensando a se stesso, sa benissimo che la parte più bella anche della relazione più superficiale è la relazione, l'avvicinamento progressivo. Invece si vuole controllare proprio quella fase e quella libertà.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente era molto sicura di quel che faceva...
> 
> Io ti dirò... Reagirei benissimo
> 
> ...


Sempre il solito maschio materialista :rotfl::rotfl:ma gli occhi a cuoricino :rotfl::rotfl:?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti a me sta cose sembrano tutte strategie per avere il controllo sull'altro. Oltretutto un controllo che non si può avere.
> Chiunque, pensando a se stesso, sa benissimo che la parte più bella anche della relazione più superficiale è la relazione, l'avvicinamento progressivo. Invece si vuole controllare proprio quella fase e quella libertà.


A me innervosisce proprio che qualcuno prenda iniziative per conto mio, da sempre e per ogni questione, figurati in questo caso


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me innervosisce proprio che qualcuno prenda iniziative per conto mio, da sempre e per ogni questione, figurati in questo caso


Una volta mi sono arrabbiata come una iena perché al ristorante i miei avevano ordinato per me (quello che sceglievo sempre) mentre ero in bagno.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sempre il solito maschio materialista :rotfl::rotfl:ma gli occhi a cuoricino :rotfl::rotfl:?


...ma tanto, scusa... Un ragionamento in questa evenienza, credo che prima o dopo vada comunque fatto, no...?

Tanto vale scartare il regalo...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta mi sono arrabbiata come una iena perché al ristorante i miei avevano ordinato per me (quello che sceglievo sempre) mentre ero in bagno.


Io mi incazzo pure  se uscendo di casa con qualcuno per andare a fare compere e giri, l'altro tenta di cambiare percorso nel mentre perché si ricorda di voler andare in un posto diverso :rotfl:divento più irascibile di braccio di ferro :rotfl:

non sono " pe gnente " paciosa


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...ma tanto, scusa... Un ragionamento in questa evenienza, credo che prima o dopo vada comunque fatto, no...?
> 
> Tanto vale scartare il regalo...


Ma certo che sì


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A caval Donato non si guarda in bocca.
> 
> Io sono una persona educata, salvo casi estremi rifiutare un regalo è comunque mortificare chi te lo ha fatto.


Ti chiedo:credi che la situazione che hai illustrato sia simile a quella che si troverà ad affrontare Lorello?Ha dimostrato che ormai queste situazioni non le sopporta,a più riprese.Lei ha detto che ha capito,quindi che fa?Indovina....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Ti chiedo:credi che la situazione che hai illustrato sia simile a quella che si troverà ad affrontare Lorello?Ha dimostrato che ormai queste situazioni non le sopporta,a più riprese.Lei ha detto che ha capito,quindi che fa?Indovina....


No, credo sia molto diversa, perché temo che Lorella gli farebbe x regalo un cioccolatino, ma in cambio vorrebbe in regalo una collana di perle..


----------



## lorella89 (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, credo sia molto diversa, perché temo che Lorella gli farebbe x regalo un cioccolatino, ma in cambio vorrebbe in regalo una collana di perle..





Ti sbagli...sarebbe solo il regalo per lui...poi stop a tutto il resto....comunque non gli " regalerei" la mia amica ma saremmo tutti e 3...ci sarei anche io con lui non sarebbe solo..comunque vediamo....la mia amica ha detto di si...il mio fida è un bel ragazzo carismatico....lei è stata mia " amica" anni fa in un mio momento rosa...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



lorella89 ha detto:


> Ti sbagli...sarebbe solo il regalo per lui...poi stop a tutto il resto....comunque non gli " regalerei" la mia amica ma saremmo tutti e 3...ci sarei anche io con lui non sarebbe solo..comunque vediamo....la mia amica ha detto di si...il mio fida è un bel ragazzo carismatico....lei è stata mia " amica" anni fa in un mio momento rosa...


OK ma allora va chiarita sta faccenda, perché è un tantino intorcinata.

Sarebbe tipo un rito, una cerimonia di chiusura con titoli di coda, di un rapporto un tempi "aperto" , prima di introdursi nella purezza condivisa di un rapporto esclusivo e "chiuso"?

Perché se il motivo è solo questo, credo che sia assolutamente inutile

E ciò che è inutile è 99 su 100 solo dannoso


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> All inizio no era un gioco anche per lui . Poi quando uscì con una tipa e preferì , lui , tornare a casa senza dopocena qualche dubbio si fece avanti . Effettivamente vedevo il suo disagio crescere ma ero troppo presa dal dovermi dimostrare coerente che non volevo farci caso . Ho voluto prendermi qualche giorno prima di riprendere il forum:mi avete massacrata .


Ma quale massacrata, qui devi essere un buon incassatore.

Però scusa, all'inizio era un gioco condiviso, come dici, ma fino all'ingresso della tipa era un gioco che giocava passivamente. Ma la tipa quando è subentrata in tutto questo?


----------



## lorella89 (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> OK ma allora va chiarita sta faccenda, perché è un tantino intorcinata.
> 
> Sarebbe tipo un rito, una cerimonia di chiusura con titoli di coda, di un rapporto un tempi "aperto" , prima di introdursi nella purezza condivisa di un rapporto esclusivo e "chiuso"?
> 
> ...



sarebbe anche un modo per risarcirlo....


----------



## lorella89 (30 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma quale massacrata, qui devi essere un buon incassatore.
> 
> Però scusa, all'inizio era un gioco condiviso, come dici, ma fino all'ingresso della tipa era un gioco che giocava passivamente. Ma la tipa quando è subentrata in tutto questo?


non ho deciso nulla ....a volte propendo per farlo altre volte per non farlo....mi farò guidare dall istinto al momento


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> sarebbe anche un modo per risarcirlo....


.
Boh a me non sembra un modo per risarcirlo.


----------



## lorella89 (30 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Boh a me non sembra un modo per risarcirlo.



tu ragioni da donna..


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> tu ragioni da donna..


.
Ragiono da persona che ha i suoi gusti che possono non collimare con i gusti di un'altra
Conosco uomini che non gradirebbe
Se il tuo compagno in questo momento non gradisce la tua idea di coppia e tu hai deciso di adattarti alla sua, qeusto regalo secondo me non ha senso. Non in questo momento


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



lorella89 ha detto:


> sarebbe anche un modo per risarcirlo....


Benissimo!
Ma non è che se uno mi tampona sulla statale, appena scesi di auto mi da un calcio nelle palle e mi dice che era solo x risarcirmi

Senti lui come vuol esser risarcito, eventualmente


----------



## delfino curioso (30 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ragiono da persona che ha i suoi gusti che possono non collimare con i gusti di un'altra
> Conosco uomini che non gradirebbe
> Se il tuo compagno in questo momento non gradisce la tua idea di coppia e tu hai deciso di adattarti alla sua, qeusto regalo secondo me non ha senso. Non in questo momento



la stessa cosa che ho scritto tempo addietro inserendo una provocazione del tipo se proprio vuoi fare un regalo che all'epoca era per "pareggiare i conti" allora tu non ne devi far parte (ovviamente non ho avuto risposta).
Io penso che è una cosa che piace a lei + che al compagno, diciamo un autoregalo.


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> sarebbe anche un modo per risarcirlo....





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ragiono da persona che ha i suoi gusti che possono non collimare con i gusti di un'altra
> Conosco uomini che non gradirebbe
> Se il tuo compagno in questo momento non gradisce la tua idea di coppia e tu hai deciso di adattarti alla sua, qeusto regalo secondo me non ha senso. Non in questo momento





Skorpio ha detto:


> Benissimo!
> Ma non è che se uno mi tampona sulla statale, appena scesi di auto mi da un calcio nelle palle e mi dice che era solo x risarcirmi
> 
> Senti lui come vuol esser risarcito, eventualmente


Ciao Lorella e bentornata 
Sulla tua idea di coinvolgerlo in una cosa a tre la vedo come Farfalla e Skorpio.
Forse immaginare questo regalo ipotetico che vorresti fargli come se fosse un risarcimento dipende dal fatto che il terzo sarebbe in realtà una terza, quindi non un rivale in senso stretto.
Ma da quello che ho capito io del tuo compagno, per lui il problema non è affatto di che genere sessuale sia quest* terz*, ma il fatto stesso che un terz* esista! Lui vuole l'esclusività, ovvero 1 + 1 = 2.
Il suo pallottoliere si ferma lì.
Se vi state ritrovando è perché lui pensa che ormai questa sua esigenza sia non solo chiara ma anche condivisa. 
Evita di fare a te stessa e a lui un clamoroso autogol dimostrando che invece stai nuovamente calpestando la sua sensibilità sull'argomento.


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella e bentornata
> Sulla tua idea di coinvolgerlo in una cosa a tre la vedo come Farfalla e Skorpio.
> Forse immaginare questo regalo ipotetico che vorresti fargli come se fosse un risarcimento dipende dal fatto che il terzo sarebbe in realtà una terza, quindi non un rivale in senso stretto.
> Ma da quello che ho capito io del tuo compagno, per lui il problema non è affatto di che genere sessuale sia quest* terz*, ma il fatto stesso che un terz* esista! Lui vuole l'esclusività, ovvero 1 + 1 = 2.
> ...


Ragazzi,la state massacrando....


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ragazzi,la state massacrando....


Spero che tu sia ironico, perché a me non pare proprio che la stiamo massacrando. Non io, almeno.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ragazzi,la state massacrando....


Ma anche no


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ragazzi,la state massacrando....


Macché....forse volevi dire massaggiando.


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> All inizio no era un gioco anche per lui . Poi quando uscì con una tipa e preferì , lui , tornare a casa senza dopocena qualche dubbio si fece avanti . Effettivamente vedevo il suo disagio crescere ma ero troppo presa dal dovermi dimostrare coerente che non volevo farci caso . Ho voluto prendermi qualche giorno prima di riprendere il forum:mi avete massacrata .


Era ironico....


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Era ironico....


Io non farei tanto lo spiritoso, però, se fossi al posto tuo. Hai usato un tono da presa per i fondelli in molti dei tuoi interventi finora. La storia di Lorella può piacerti o meno, può riattualizzarti ferite che preferiresti stessero quiete, ma in ogni caso se lei è approdata qui tanto in pace non è. Se è un grosso problema tenerne conto posso anche capirlo, ma non fare del sarcasmo su interventi pacati e se non benevoli almeno neutri, eh.


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Io non farei tanto lo spiritoso, però, se fossi al posto tuo. Hai usato un tono da presa per i fondelli in molti dei tuoi interventi finora. La storia di Lorella può piacerti o meno, può riattualizzarti ferite che preferiresti stessero quiete, ma in ogni caso se lei è approdata qui tanto in pace non è. Se è un grosso problema tenerne conto posso anche capirlo, ma non fare del sarcasmo su interventi pacati e se non benevoli almeno neutri, eh.


Guarda,non credo di dover scrivere interventi sotto dettatura,anche perché credo di riuscire a valutare se i post in questione sono da ritenere problematici od ottusamente ripetitivi.
Io non mi permetto di dire che quello che consigli tu a Lorella l'hanno già detto più e più volte quasi tutti,quindi intervento inutile,anzi,una voce in più.
Per paradossi estremi ho provato a farle capire quello che una lettura fedele degli eventi non era riuscita a fare.comunque io non ho nulla contro gli interventi neutri e pacati,ma se lo sono di default li lascio volentieri ad altri


----------



## lorella89 (30 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella e bentornata
> Sulla tua idea di coinvolgerlo in una cosa a tre la vedo come Farfalla e Skorpio.
> Forse immaginare questo regalo ipotetico che vorresti fargli come se fosse un risarcimento dipende dal fatto che il terzo sarebbe in realtà una terza, quindi non un rivale in senso stretto.
> Ma da quello che ho capito io del tuo compagno, per lui il problema non è affatto di che genere sessuale sia quest* terz*, ma il fatto stesso che un terz* esista! Lui vuole l'esclusività, ovvero 1 + 1 = 2.
> ...


Sono dubbi che ho anche io anche se mi sembrava un bel regalo . Per chi mi dice che io non dovrei esserci dico che lui non si sentirebbe a suo agio . La mia presenza sarebbe funzionale a renderlo tranquillo e a godersi il momento .


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Sono dubbi che ho anche io anche se mi sembrava un bel regalo . Per chi mi dice che io non dovrei esserci dico che lui non si sentirebbe a suo agio . *La mia presenza sarebbe funzionale a renderlo tranquillo e a godersi il momento *.


Giusto per capire se questo è un tuo modo di interpretare la situazione grassettata: che elementi concreti hai in mano per affermare che la vivrebbe così?
Ti ha mai confidato una sua fantasia di threesome, lui, tu e un'altra donna?
Se non è così, penso che tu stia solo proiettando un tuo modo di intendere il sesso, che potrebbe benissimo non essere anche il suo.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Guarda,non credo di dover scrivere interventi sotto dettatura,anche perché credo di riuscire a valutare se i post in questione sono da ritenere problematici od ottusamente ripetitivi.
> Io non mi permetto di dire che quello che consigli tu a Lorella l'hanno già detto più e più volte quasi tutti,quindi intervento inutile,anzi,una voce in più.
> Per paradossi estremi ho provato a farle capire quello che una lettura fedele degli eventi non era riuscita a fare.comunque io non ho nulla contro gli interventi neutri e pacati,ma se lo sono di default li lascio volentieri ad altri


Ma ci sta che gli interventi siano simili visto che la stessa Lorella ha ribadito che lui non è così convinto di questa libertà reciproca, quindi vien naturale consigliarle di non forzare il destino 

per capirci se uno mi dice che se beve birra sta male, anche se a me piace tanto non lo porto a bere birra forzatamente 
trattasi di semplice buon senso 

poi ovvio che ognuno fa quel che cacchio gli pare


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Guarda,non credo di dover scrivere interventi sotto dettatura,anche perché credo di riuscire a valutare se i post in questione sono da ritenere problematici od ottusamente ripetitivi.
> Io non mi permetto di dire che quello che consigli tu a Lorella l'hanno già detto più e più volte quasi tutti,quindi intervento inutile,anzi,una voce in più.
> Per paradossi estremi ho provato a farle capire quello che una lettura fedele degli eventi non era riuscita a fare.comunque io non ho nulla contro gli interventi neutri e pacati,ma se lo sono di default li lascio volentieri ad altri


Come dimostra il mio post precedente, i miei interventi non sono inevitabilmente bonari (a meno che nella forma) 
Ho capito il tentativo di iperbole, ma non mi pare che abbia dato i frutti sperati, quindi forse un cambio di strategia potrebbe essere più utile, non credi?


----------



## lorella89 (30 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Giusto per capire se questo è un tuo modo di interpretare la situazione grassettata: che elementi concreti hai in mano per affermare che la vivrebbe così?
> Ti ha mai confidato una sua fantasia di threesome, lui, tu e un'altra donna?
> Se non è così, penso che tu stia solo proiettando un tuo modo di intendere il sesso, che potrebbe benissimo non essere anche il suo.


A letto si a volte fantastichiamo su questa cosa anche perché lui sa che in 5 liceo ebbi una parentesi rosa


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> A letto si a volte fantastichiamo su questa cosa anche perché lui sa che in 5 liceo ebbi una parentesi rosa


Guarda che fantasticare a letto è una cosa la realtà spesso un'altra faccenda.
Stai usando la genitalità come una clava e la sessualità anche peggio, non è scontato che la "varietà" restituisca libertà e soddisfazione ai rapporti.
Tanti desiderano l'esclusività e non perchè sono scemi o tarpati, vedi di fartene una ragione, anche perchè una ragione di come sei tu, lui se l'è fatta, senza superarla.


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Come dimostra il mio post precedente, i miei interventi non sono inevitabilmente bonari (a meno che nella forma)
> Ho capito il tentativo di iperbole, ma non mi pare che abbia dato i frutti sperati, quindi forse un cambio di strategia potrebbe essere più utile, non credi?


Ma io,dopo che ho espresso come la penso su un post,non sento altre pulsioni atte a convincere.
Io,come quasi tutti ho detto la mia su questa situazione.Poi,se vuole farsene una a tre,indipendentemente da come possa sentirsi il compagno,noi non ne possiamo più di tanto...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> sarebbe anche un modo per risarcirlo....


Ma sei vera?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> A letto si a volte fantastichiamo su questa cosa anche perché lui sa che in 5 liceo ebbi una parentesi rosa


Non so tu ma io a letto fantastico su un sacco di cose che non farei mai nella realtà 
Accertati che non sia così anche per lui
Continui a pensare che lui pensi con la tua testa e quel che piace a te non puó non piacergli e quindi forzi perché gli piaccis


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so tu ma io a letto fantastico su un sacco di cose che non farei mai nella realtà


C'è un modo solo per sapere se ciò che si condivide in forma di fantasia è bene che resti tale, ed è parlarsi. @_Lorella_89 basterebbe che tu gli chiedessi se gli farebbe piacere realizzare alcune delle fantasie che vi siete confidati. Se lui ti risponde di sì, procedi per gradi e senti quale di queste lo attirerebbe di più.
Ripeto, siete in una fase delicata; non è proprio il momento di correre rischi inutili.

A margine aggiungo che vorrei togliermi di dosso questa sensazione che ho che tu sia come uno di quelli che proclamano di voler smettere di fumare e poi si accendono una sigaretta, dichiarando che tanto è l'ultima 
Però, lo ripeto, spero di sbagliarmi.

Parlatevi.


----------



## lorella89 (30 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> C'è un modo solo per sapere se ciò che si condivide in forma di fantasia è bene che resti tale, ed è parlarsi. @_Lorella_89 basterebbe che tu gli chiedessi se gli farebbe piacere realizzare alcune delle fantasie che vi siete confidati. Se lui ti risponde di sì, procedi per gradi e senti quale di queste lo attirerebbe di più.
> Ripeto, siete in una fase delicata; non è proprio il momento di correre rischi inutili.
> 
> A margine aggiungo che vorrei togliermi di dosso questa sensazione che ho che tu sia come uno di quelli che proclamano di voler smettere di fumare e poi si accendono una sigaretta, dichiarando che tanto è l'ultima
> ...


Hai ragione dobbiamo parlare . È uscito con degli amici mi faccio trovare un po' svergognata ? O è meglio che lo coccoli e mi faccia coccolare visto la situazione


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Hai ragione dobbiamo parlare . È uscito con degli amici mi faccio trovare un po' svergognata ? O è meglio che lo coccoli e mi faccia coccolare visto la situazione


Scema che sei :rotfl:
Penso che un po' di svergognamento non guasti, comunque  Ci sono altri momenti per parlare ^^


----------



## lorella89 (30 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Scema che sei :rotfl:
> Penso che un po' di svergognamento non guasti, comunque  Ci sono altri momenti per parlare ^^


Si è vero parleremo domattina o stanotte . Oppure da finta ingenua ....va in visibilio sai quando fai la bambina ingenua


----------



## lorella89 (30 Novembre 2016)

*A domani*

Buona notte a tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Buona notte a tutti


Buonanotte Lorella


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Buona notte a tutti





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buonanotte Lorella


Notte ragazze


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Notte ragazze


Anche a te :kiss:


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche a te :kiss:


:bacissimo:


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> C'è un modo solo per sapere se ciò che si condivide in forma di fantasia è bene che resti tale, ed è parlarsi. @_Lorella_89 basterebbe che tu gli chiedessi se gli farebbe piacere realizzare alcune delle fantasie che vi siete confidati. Se lui ti risponde di sì, procedi per gradi e senti quale di queste lo attirerebbe di più.
> Ripeto, siete in una fase delicata; non è proprio il momento di correre rischi inutili.
> 
> *A margine aggiungo che vorrei togliermi di dosso questa sensazione che ho che tu sia come uno di quelli che proclamano di voler smettere di fumare e poi si accendono una sigaretta, dichiarando che tanto è l'ultima
> ...


*
*
Mi associo ne sono convinto anch'io, non si cambia dall'oggi al domani.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Sono dubbi che ho anche io anche se mi sembrava un bel regalo . Per chi mi dice che io non dovrei esserci dico che lui non si sentirebbe a suo agio . *La mia presenza sarebbe funzionale a renderlo tranquillo e a godersi il momento .*


*

*Non credo che questo sia il vero motivo.


----------



## lorella89 (1 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> [/B]Non credo che questo sia il vero motivo.


Quel è?


----------



## lorella89 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Abbiamo trascorso una bollente nottata ....penso di non fargli nulla come regalo oltre all orologio


----------



## ilnikko (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Abbiamo trascorso una bollente nottata ....penso di non fargli nulla come regalo oltre all orologio


oohh là. Benvenuta. Era ora.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Quel è?



Come devo fare con te???????
L'ho espresso nei miei interventi precedenti (ma allora è vero che leggi.... solo quello che ti conviene.....)


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Abbiamo trascorso una bollente nottata ....penso di non fargli nulla come regalo oltre all orologio


Potevi regalare l'orologio a noi e la tua amica a lui, non ci hai pensato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
Adesso la tua amica ci rimarrà male..........


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Abbiamo trascorso una bollente nottata ....penso di non fargli nulla come regalo oltre all orologio


Allora se ne può parlare. Vuoi consigli per l'orologio?


----------



## ilnikko (1 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Allora se ne può parlare. Vuoi consigli per l'orologio?


L'aveva già scelto, se non ricordo male un Panerai eek


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> L'aveva già scelto, se non ricordo male un* Panerai *eek


Ecco perché aveva drizzato le orecchie quando si parlava di barche a vela. Per carità, bellissimi orologi, ma anacronistici.  Nun me piase.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ecco perché aveva drizzato le orecchie quando si parlava di barche a vela. Per carità, bellissimi orologi, ma anacronistici.  Nun me piase.


No dai....minchia il Luminor Marina a me fa' impazzire. E' che non me lo posso permettere porca troia. 'Spè che sento Lapo se mi presta 5000 €


----------



## lorella89 (1 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> L'aveva già scelto, se non ricordo male un Panerai eek



esatto scelto e acquistato


----------



## lorella89 (1 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ecco perché aveva drizzato le orecchie quando si parlava di barche a vela. Per carità, bellissimi orologi, ma anacronistici.  Nun me piase.


? io ho drizzato le orecchie? quando


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Abbiamo trascorso una bollente nottata ....penso di non fargli nulla come regalo oltre all orologio


Potresti aggiungere un dopobarba.:mexican:


----------



## ilnikko (1 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti aggiungere un dopobarba.:mexican:


Non ti sembra di esagerare ? :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non ti sembra di esagerare ? :carneval:


Mi esprimo chiaramente: per me Lorella ci sta perculando oppure è quello che mi auguro.
Non dubito che esistano persone che hanno dei comportamenti sessuali disinvolti ma lei esagera. Mi sembra la versione soft di ARCI. Ugualmente poco interessante.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> No dai....minchia il Luminor Marina a me fa' impazzire. E' che non me lo posso permettere porca troia. 'Spè che sento Lapo se mi presta 5000 €


Per me possono costare pure quanto una macchina, ma se non hanno praticità non saprei che farmene. Una volta servivano per conoscere l'ora, ma ora? Ammetto che ce ne sono alcuni strepitosi, ma alla fine si riducono ad un inutile vezzo.

L'unico che mi attira è il Tag Heuer Connected oppure, se uno deve proprio buttare via i soldi, Breitling Exospace B55 Connected.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> esatto scelto e acquistato


Rispecchia il suo gusto?


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi esprimo chiaramente: per me Lorella ci sta perculando oppure è quello che mi auguro.
> Non dubito che esistano persone che hanno dei comportamenti sessuali disinvolti *ma lei esagera*. Mi sembra la versione soft di ARCI. Ugualmente poco interessante.


Veramente si sta contenendo negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## lorella89 (1 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Rispecchia il suo gusto?



si rispecchia.....Brunetta cosa intende dire? che si annoia leggendo di me? addio allora....ciao a tutti.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> si rispecchia.....Brunetta cosa intende dire? che si annoia leggendo di me? addio allora....ciao a tutti.


Brunetta voleva dire che sei un tantino esagerata per essere vera. Ma la cosa non è personale, non devi assolutamente prendertela. Sai cos'è? E' che qui ogni tanto passa uno che si diverte a prendere per il culo gli altri. Una volta gli si dava la caccia, adesso si risponde a tutto, pure alle emerite stronzate. Giusto per togliere un po' di divertimento al perculatore di turno.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> si rispecchia.....Brunetta cosa intende dire? che si annoia leggendo di me? addio allora....ciao a tutti.


Capisco di essere importante alco: ma non così tanto :dorme:



JON ha detto:


> Brunetta voleva dire che sei un tantino esagerata per essere vera. Ma la cosa non è personale, non devi assolutamente prendertela. Sai cos'è? E' che qui ogni tanto passa uno che si diverte a prendere per il culo gli altri. Una volta gli si dava la caccia, adesso si risponde a tutto, pure alle emerite stronzate. Giusto per togliere un po' di divertimento al perculatore di turno.


Infatti.
Comunque la realtà supera l'immaginazione.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> si rispecchia.....Brunetta cosa intende dire? che si annoia leggendo di me? addio allora....ciao a tutti.


Sembri mia figlia....... Parmalosetta.


----------



## lorella89 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco di essere importante alco: ma non così tanto :dorme:
> 
> 
> Infatti.
> Comunque la realtà supera l'immaginazione.




va bene.....da subito ho percepito da parte tua diffidenza e negatività nei miei confronti...tranquilla non sei importante....ma ho visto che sei qui da anni....un  " pilastro" importante di questa comunità....meglio che me ne vada io....


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> va bene.....da subito ho percepito da parte tua diffidenza e negatività nei miei confronti...tranquilla non sei importante....ma ho visto che sei qui da anni....un  " pilastro" importante di questa comunità....*meglio che me ne vada io*....


E perché?


----------



## ologramma (1 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E perché?


.
Forse non accetta le critiche o il confronto di chi non la pensa come lei:up:


----------



## lorella89 (1 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E perché?



perchè ho notato molte volte un senso di superiorità e un guardarmi dall' alto in basso da parte di alcuni...da parte di Brunetta invece diffidenza, negatività...come due che non si sopportano a pelle....siccome ho una vita anche fuori dal forum e sono recentissima..mentre molti sono qui da anni .... preferisco andarmene : non mi va la loro compagnia.


----------



## lorella89 (1 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Forse non accetta le critiche o il confronto di chi non la pensa come lei:up:



qui di critiche me ne sono arrivate a vagoni! ma c' è chi come Leda ad esempio si pone in un certo modo e lo accetto e la cosa mi piace e chi mi tratta da ragazzina viziata un po' troia...preferisco andare altrove..è tutto .


----------



## ologramma (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> qui di critiche me ne sono arrivate a vagoni! ma c' è chi come Leda ad esempio si pone in un certo modo e lo accetto e la cosa mi piace e chi mi tratta da ragazzina viziata un po' troia...preferisco andare altrove..è tutto .


.
bene mi sembri anche permalosa  per cui fai te , ma mi spieghi come noi di una certa età possiamo capire la tua situazione , cocca ci separano molti anni e pensare che abbiamo voluto la rivoluzione del sessantotto ma se questo è il risultato mi spiace averne fatto parte .
Asta la vista


----------



## zanna (1 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> bene mi sembri anche permalosa  per cui fai te , ma mi spieghi come noi di una certa età possiamo capire la tua situazione , cocca ci separano molti anni e pensare che abbiamo voluto *la rivoluzione del sessantotto* ma se questo è il risultato mi spiace averne fatto parte .
> *Asta la vista*


Toh un nostalgico :mexican:


----------



## ologramma (1 Dicembre 2016)

zanna ha detto:


> Toh un nostalgico :mexican:


.
vorrei vede te se ha quell'epoca eri un semplice sbarbatello


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> perchè ho notato molte volte un senso di superiorità e un guardarmi dall' alto in basso da parte di alcuni...da parte di Brunetta invece diffidenza, negatività...come due che non si sopportano a pelle....siccome ho una vita anche fuori dal forum e sono recentissima..mentre molti sono qui da anni .... preferisco andarmene : non mi va la loro compagnia.


Anche io sono "giovane" del forum ma questo non significa che chi è da più anni non abbia niente da fare......
Qui si mettono a confrontano idee ed altro ci sono spunti interessanti e meno .
se si accetta un "contradditorio" lo si fa se si da la possibilità agli alti di esprimere le proprie opinioni, giuste o sbagliate che siano.


----------



## zanna (1 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> vorrei vede te se *h*a quell'epoca eri un semplice sbarbatello



Nel mio lungo peregrinare nelle lande oscure ...


----------



## ologramma (1 Dicembre 2016)

zanna ha detto:


> Nel mio lungo peregrinare nelle lande oscure ...


.
.
sai gli errori possono capitare anche se a me capitano spesso prima perchè non rileggo e poi ma che me frega tanto il significato  rimane è lo stesso, oppure mi metti un brutto voto ?


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> qui di critiche me ne sono arrivate a vagoni! ma c' è chi come Leda ad esempio si pone in un certo modo e lo accetto e la cosa mi piace e chi mi tratta da ragazzina viziata un po' troia...*preferisco andare altrove*..è tutto .


Riguardati. E non mi tornare come tradita, sennò qui tre quarti di forum dovrà dimettersi.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> .
> sai gli errori possono capitare anche se a me capitano spesso prima perchè non rileggo e poi ma che me frega tanto il significato  rimane è lo stesso, oppure mi metti un brutto voto ?


Tranquillo olo, più che altro preoccupano quei puntini inconsulti li sopra....


----------



## ologramma (1 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Tranquillo olo, più che altro preoccupano quei puntini inconsulti li sopra....


senonmettoipuntinimiscrivecosì
. se non metto i punti mi scrive come sopra , ne ho messo uno in più sai la foga di rispondere


----------



## patroclo (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> perchè ho notato molte volte un senso di superiorità e un guardarmi dall' alto in basso da parte di alcuni...da parte di Brunetta invece diffidenza, negatività...come due che non si sopportano a pelle....siccome ho una vita anche fuori dal forum e sono recentissima..mentre molti sono qui da anni .... preferisco andarmene : non mi va la loro compagnia.


...renditi conto con il forum "tradimento.net" è composto principalmente da persone che hanno sofferto pene dolorosissime a causa di partner che hanno preso la questione sessuale con una "certa leggerezza".
Le pene hanno poi causato una perdita di flessibilità e di senso dell'umorismo ( ....adesso mi uccidono:mexican che non molti hanno ancora recuperato pienamente ( se mai l'hanno avuto)

Considera poi tutta un'altra serie di fattori endogeni (società, religione, condizonamenti,....) .......alla fine capirai il senso di alcune critiche o al limite come fartele scivolare addosso


----------



## zanna (1 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> .
> sai gli errori possono capitare anche se a me capitano spesso prima perchè non rileggo e poi ma che me frega tanto il significato  rimane è lo stesso, oppure mi metti un brutto voto ?


Nu :carneval:


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...renditi conto con il forum "tradimento.net" è composto principalmente da persone che hanno sofferto pene dolorosissime a causa di partner che hanno preso la questione sessuale con una "certa leggerezza".
> Le pene hanno poi causato una perdita di flessibilità e di senso dell'umorismo ( ....adesso mi uccidono:mexican che non molti hanno ancora recuperato pienamente ( se mai l'hanno avuto)
> 
> Considera poi tutta un'altra serie di fattori endogeni (società, religione, condizonamenti,....) *.......alla fine capirai il senso di alcune critiche o al limite come fartele scivolare addosso*


Vabbè, però aspetta...ammetterai che l'argomento era piuttosto controverso, o meglio, che si prestava al contraddittorio. Se Lory si fosse presentata come poliandrica dichiarata, come ha fatto del resto, ma coadiuvata dall'altra parte in causa, qual è il fidanzato, non credo ci sarebbe stato nulla da criticare o sviscerare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> va bene.....da subito ho percepito da parte tua diffidenza e negatività nei miei confronti...tranquilla non sei importante....ma ho visto che sei qui da anni....un  " pilastro" importante di questa comunità....meglio che me ne vada io....


Ma va là. Hai solo esaurito la vena.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va là. Hai solo esaurito la vena.


Brune', senti, ma se vai tu? Che dici?

Mica per niente, tu vali per una....mentre lorella è poli.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Brune', senti, ma se vai tu? Che dici?
> 
> Mica per niente, tu vali per una....mentre lorella è poli.


Ma ti pare che una così scafata se ne va per una battuta?!
Scrivo tre post alla settimana in questo periodo. 
Era già diventata monogama.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che una così scafata se ne va per una battuta?!
> Scrivo tre post alla settimana in questo periodo.
> *Era già diventata monogama*.


Eh vabbè, ma lei è double face.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè, però aspetta...ammetterai che l'argomento era piuttosto controverso, o meglio, che si prestava al contraddittorio. Se Lory si fosse presentata come poliandrica dichiarata, come ha fatto del resto, ma coadiuvata dall'altra parte in causa, qual è il fidanzato, non credo ci sarebbe stato nulla da criticare o sviscerare.



Quotissimo


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Brune', senti, ma se vai tu? Che dici?
> 
> Mica per niente, tu vali per una....mentre lorella è poli.



Jon ma per caso stai facendo il "filo" a lorella?????????


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Jon ma per caso stai facendo il "filo" a lorella?????????


Facevo solo due calcoli a mente.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Dicembre 2016)

maledetti, volevo farmi comprare il Rolex


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> maledetti, volevo farmi comprare il Rolex


E fai il geloso per una cena?

Vediamo di capirci io e te


----------



## lorella89 (2 Dicembre 2016)

*Ragazzi*

Vorrei scusarmi per la reazione stizzita di ieri . Anche a brunetta a cui ho puntato il dito faccio le mie scuse


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Vorrei scusarmi per la reazione stizzita di ieri . Anche a brunetta a cui ho puntato il dito faccio le mie scuse


Ma figurati di scazzi  qui se ne son visti così  tanti che il tuo è stato una carezza


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Vorrei scusarmi per la reazione stizzita di ieri . Anche a brunetta a cui ho puntato il dito faccio le mie scuse


Grazie :up:


----------



## Leda (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ciao [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION]! Sono contenta che tu abbia deciso di non andartene 
Si sta bene, qui, vedrai 

Avete già festeggiato il compleanno del tuo fidanzato?


----------



## lorella89 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao [MENTION=6958]lorella89[/MENTION]! Sono contenta che tu abbia deciso di non andartene
> Si sta bene, qui, vedrai
> 
> Avete già festeggiato il compleanno del tuo fidanzato?


Non ancora , per s. Ambrogio . Andiamo in montagna , lui ha una piccola baita . Speriamo nella neve


----------



## Leda (4 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Non ancora , per s. Ambrogio . Andiamo in montagna , lui ha una piccola baita . Speriamo nella neve



Moooolto carino come programma!

:up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Lui resto basita anche perché lei sposata marito ignaro di quello che lei combina e lo conosce . Tentenno solo quando gli dissi che se voleva potevo esserci anche io con loro  per fargli capire che sesso e amore possono viaggiare separati . Lo avrei baciato accudito ma fino in fondo solo con lei . Poi gli vennero i rimorsi per il marito e non se ne fece nulla .


Maledetto ricchione.:calcio::kick::nclpf:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Maledetto ricchione.:calcio::kick::nclpf:


Vieni a fare il supporters va :rotfl: non ti perdere nei meandri delle occasioni perse


----------



## lorella89 (6 Dicembre 2016)

*Ci siamo fermati*

A cena per strada . Siamo arrivati ora in baita . È andato a mettere la macchina nello spiazzo nel bosco più avanti . Tra un po' gli darò L orologio . Buonanotte


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> A cena per strada . Siamo arrivati ora in baita . È andato a mettere la macchina nello spiazzo nel bosco più avanti . Tra un po' gli darò L orologio . Buonanotte


C'è neve o solo nebbia? 

Buscopann


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> A cena per strada . Siamo arrivati ora in baita . È andato a mettere la macchina nello spiazzo nel bosco più avanti . Tra un po' gli darò L orologio . Buonanotte


Che schifo d'orologio...


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Che schifo d'orologio...


Jon non che schifo d'orologio ma "che schifo l'orologio" (inteso come regalo.....per rimanere in tema)
Giusto per chiarire si scherza eh altrimenti metti anche me (se non ci sono già.....) nella lista dei cattivi.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Jon non che schifo d'orologio ma "che schifo l'orologio" (inteso come regalo.....per rimanere in tema)
> Giusto per chiarire si scherza eh altrimenti metti anche me (se non ci sono già.....) nella lista dei cattivi.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma quali cattivi. Cattivi perché fa schifo come orologio e come regalo? Ma io direi anche troppo buoni, fuori categoria addirittura. Ma li hai visti quegli orologi? 
Cioè, peggio pure dei triangoli amorosi....ops, pardon, sessuali.


----------



## trilobita (7 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma quali cattivi. Cattivi perché fa schifo come orologio e come regalo? Ma io direi anche troppo buoni, fuori categoria addirittura. Ma li hai visti quegli orologi?
> Cioè, peggio pure dei triangoli amorosi....ops, pardon, sessuali.


Beh,certo il mio Casio p201 multifunzione,tutt'altra cosa,18 euro di pura e alta tecnologia cinese...the best


----------



## lorella89 (7 Dicembre 2016)

*ecco perchè ho lui come moroso*

il regalo gli è piaciuto molto, lui colleziona orologi. 

voi fatevi regalare una Mont Blanc


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> il regalo gli è piaciuto molto, lui colleziona orologi.
> 
> *voi fatevi regalare una Mont Blanc*


Per scrivere meglio?


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,certo il mio Casio p201 multifunzione,tutt'altra cosa,18 euro di pura e alta tecnologia cinese...the best


Te lo meriti, non hai la morosa giusta.


----------



## lorella89 (7 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Te lo meriti, non hai la morosa giusta.




No  ,
lui al massimo una BIC... a trilobita..tanto non vale la pena spendere di più


----------



## ilnikko (7 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma quali cattivi. Cattivi perché fa schifo come orologio e come regalo? Ma io direi anche troppo buoni, fuori categoria addirittura. Ma li hai visti quegli orologi?
> Cioè, peggio pure dei triangoli amorosi....ops, pardon, sessuali.


vabbè ora non esageriamo. Abbiamo capito che a te non piace. A me ad esempio piacciono molto i Panerai...è che non posso permettermelo, il Luminor Marina è bellissimo.


----------



## trilobita (7 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Te lo meriti, non hai la morosa giusta.


Quando mi sono diplomato,mi ha regalato un breitling,io,da grande intenditore,mi sono un po'risentito.
Visto che il marchio finisce con ling,ho pensato fosse una patacca cinese.
Credo che chiunque avrebbe pensato lo stesso.....


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,certo il mio Casio p201 multifunzione,tutt'altra cosa,18 euro di pura e alta tecnologia cinese...the best[/QUOTE
> 
> dai però potevi fare uno "sforzo" e che cazzo


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quando mi sono diplomato,mi ha regalato un breitling,io,da grande intenditore,mi sono un po'risentito.
> Visto che il marchio finisce con ling,ho pensato fosse una patacca cinese.
> *Credo che chiunque avrebbe pensato lo stesso*.....


Trilo, oggi non sei in forma.


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> il regalo gli è piaciuto molto, lui colleziona orologi.
> 
> voi fatevi regalare una Mont Blanc



A parte il fatto che gli orologi noi ce li compriamo da soli e le Mont Blanc  le usiamo per scrivere quando siamo in macchina........, hai ragione solo sul CASIO (non si può vedere), poi c'è anche chi usa l'orologio per "vedere" l'ora.....


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> vabbè ora non esageriamo. Abbiamo capito che a te non piace. A me ad esempio piacciono molto i Panerai...è che non posso permettermelo, il Luminor Marina è bellissimo.


Nun me piase.

Il Marina...sinceramente sono tutti uguali. Bisogna essere proprio appassionati del marchio, capisco i gusti però.


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Trilo, oggi non sei in forma.


Non gli funziona più il CASIO.......


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non gli funziona più il CASIO.......


A me piace il Casio.
Non uso più orologi. Se ritrovassi lo Swatch trasparente, che ho distrutto lavandolo due volte in lavatrice trent'anni fa, lo prenderei.


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Nun me piase.
> 
> Il Marina...sinceramente sono tutti uguali. Bisogna essere proprio appassionati del marchio, capisco i gusti però.


Ma va?????, non l'avevamo capito......


----------



## lorella89 (7 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma va?????, non l'avevamo capito......



ora stacco dal forum che scendiamo al paese...

ad ogni modo il vs è un esercizio inutile: non ve lo comprerei comunque!!


----------



## trilobita (7 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> trilobita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Beh,certo il mio Casio p201 multifunzione,tutt'altra cosa,18 euro di pura e alta tecnologia cinese...the best[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma va?????, non l'avevamo capito......


Io ho capito solo una cosa, lorella non potrebbe essere la mia morosa. E non per le sue inclinazioni passionali.


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Io ho capito solo una cosa, lorella non potrebbe essere la mia morosa. E non per le sue inclinazioni passionali.


Jon stai continuando a provarci......... non ti arrendi eh......:rotfl:


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Jon stai continuando a provarci......... non ti arrendi eh......:rotfl:


Mah, dopo il Panerai sono rimasto seriamente deluso.


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, dopo il Panerai sono rimasto seriamente deluso.


.....sono vicino.... al tuo dispiacere.
Vedrai che questa cosa la superi.....


----------



## ilnikko (7 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non gli funziona più il CASIO.......





Brunetta ha detto:


> A me piace il Casio.


----------



## lorella89 (7 Dicembre 2016)

*me ne farò una ragione*

non vi è piaciuto il mio regalo! Non me ne importa nulla ...a lui piaciuto tantissimo e questa notte me lo ha dimostrato ringraziandomi moolto intensamente e moolto a lungo.
ciaooo


----------



## ilnikko (7 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> non vi è piaciuto il mio regalo! Non me ne importa nulla ...a lui piaciuto tantissimo e questa notte me lo ha dimostrato ringraziandomi moolto intensamente e moolto a lungo.
> ciaooo


Lorella a me piace il Panerai. Se me lo regali ti ringrazio pure io molto a lungo


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> il regalo gli è piaciuto molto, lui colleziona orologi.
> 
> voi fatevi regalare una Mont Blanc


Qua che orologio era ?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> ora stacco dal forum che scendiamo al paese...
> 
> ad ogni modo il vs è un esercizio inutile: non ve lo comprerei comunque!!


Brava fatti sentire


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> non vi è piaciuto il mio regalo! Non me ne importa nulla ...a lui piaciuto tantissimo e questa notte me lo ha dimostrato ringraziandomi moolto intensamente e moolto a lungo.
> ciaooo





ilnikko ha detto:


> Lorella a me piace il Panerai. Se me lo regali ti ringrazio pure io molto a lungo


:rotfl::rotfl:Vuoi che chiamo [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ?


----------



## ilnikko (7 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Vuoi che chiamo @_farfalla_ ?


NO no......per favore  :scared:


----------



## lorella89 (7 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Vuoi che chiamo [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ?


Perché c è del tenero tra loro e lui fa il cascamorto ?


----------



## ilnikko (7 Dicembre 2016)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perché c è del tenero tra loro e lui fa il cascamorto ?


se...magaaaari


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Vuoi che chiamo [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ?





ilnikko ha detto:


> NO no......per favore  :scared:


Grazie [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]...ho letto


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> NO no......per favore  :scared:


vabbe' sei un po' troppo easy :rotfl:



lorella89 ha detto:


> Perché c è del tenero tra loro e lui fa il cascamorto ?


:rotfl:no scherzano tra di loro 



ilnikko ha detto:


> se...magaaaari


cvd 



farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie @_Fiammetta_...ho letto


prego


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si pero' ragazze...non è che se scopate solo una/due volte va' bene perchè tanto non metto a rischio i sentimenti. Se la mia donna fa' l'amore con un altro vuol dire che c'è già qualcosa di serio che non va tra me e lei, al netto dell'incazzatura che posso avere per le corna. E questo non secondo la chiesa cattolica, secondo me. Altrimenti facciamo che stiamo assieme ma ogni 15 del mese vado a farmi la collega e te l'idraulico....bo', non lo so, mi sa' che sto invecchiando ma il bello di 'sta promiscuità io non l'ho mai visto. Ma come cazzo si fa' a farsi sbattere al muro da Gaetano e dopo un'ora chiedere ad Armando se le trofie le vuole col pesto o col sugo...!!  dai !
> ripeto, saro' antico io...


No...non sei antico....sei sano!


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si pero' ragazze...non è che se scopate solo una/due volte va' bene perchè tanto non metto a rischio i sentimenti. Se la mia donna fa' l'amore con un altro vuol dire che c'è già qualcosa di serio che non va tra me e lei, al netto dell'incazzatura che posso avere per le corna. E questo non secondo la chiesa cattolica, secondo me. Altrimenti facciamo che stiamo assieme ma ogni 15 del mese vado a farmi la collega e te l'idraulico....bo', non lo so, mi sa' che sto invecchiando ma il bello di 'sta promiscuità io non l'ho mai visto. Ma come cazzo si fa' a farsi sbattere al muro da Gaetano e dopo un'ora chiedere ad Armando se le trofie le vuole col pesto o col sugo...!!  dai !
> ripeto, saro' antico io...


No...non sei antico....sei solo sano!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No...non sei antico....sei sano!


Concordo.


----------

